# NFL DRAFT



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:brady :brady6 :brady3 :brady4 :brady5 

Ok so new season where anything can happen.

Hello again.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Dolphins v Bucs postponed until Week 11 because of Hurricane Irma. Can understand it, and obviously a large percentage of the players wouldn't have wanted to play because of family concerns, but having a week 1 bye is going to be a killer for both teams...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Guess I'll do predictions with the season starting tomorrow:

*AFC*

*East*
Patriots
Dolphins
Bills 
Jets

*North*
Steelers 
Ravens
Bengals
Browns

*South*
Titans
Texans
Colts
Jaguars

*West*
Raiders
Broncos
Chiefs
Chargers

*WC:* Texans and Broncos

*NFC*

*East*
Giants
Cowboys
Eagles
Redskins

*North*
Packers
Lions
Vikings
Bears

*South*
Buccaneers 
Panthers
Falcons
Saints

*West*
Seahawks
49ers
Cardinals
Rams

*WC:* Cowboys and Panthers

*AFC Winner:* Raiders
*NFC Winner:* Cowboys
*SB Winner:* Raiders

Looking forward to being mostly wrong on all these come January lol.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Why are people high on the Raiders? I don't get it. They got extremely lucky last year in close games, and shit the bed against the Chiefs in both of their games. Their defense hasn't gotten markedly better. Whatever.

Also, hello thread. Rip Chiefs tomorrow night.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:brady AGAINST ALL ODDS :brady5


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Cowboys/Raiders Super Bowl is long overdue.

It's not happening this season though.:brady6


I got Patriots and Redskins in the Super Bowl. Patriots win.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> Cowboys/Raiders Super Bowl is long overdue.
> 
> It's not happening this season though.:brady6
> 
> ...


Redskins I got finishing last in the east. Would be cool to see though.


I got NE-SEA with the Seahawks losing 28-24 getting stuffed at the 1 on four consecutive running plays :brady5


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Joff said:


> Redskins I got finishing last in the east. Would be cool to see though.
> 
> 
> *I got NE-SEA with the Seahawks losing 28-24 getting stuffed at the 1 on four consecutive running plays* :brady5


That'd be hilarious. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Michael Bennett was racially profiled and had his life threatened by Las Vegas police after the Mayweather fight:* https://www.sbnation.com/2017/9/6/16260620/michael-bennett-las-vegas-police-violence



> Seattle Seahawks defensive end Michael Bennett says police officers in Las Vegas pointed a gun at his head, jammed a knee into his back, and handcuffed him so tight around his wrists that his fingers went numb the night of the Mayweather-McGregor fight. Bennett and others around him heard what sounded like gun shots and ran for safety, when police singled him out.
> 
> Bennett said that an officer placed a gun near his head, and warned him that if he moved he would “blow my fucking head off.”
> 
> ...


*Meanwhile, dumbasses like Jason Whitlock have the nerve to mock Colin Kaepernick and act like he's just crying for no reason:*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Packers will win the north because the rest of the division is incompetent, and the Packers will win the division and do nothing in the playoffs again.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

MY BODY IS READY

:flacco1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Trubisky was named the #2 quarterback this week, so I wonder how short Glennon's leash will be? :hmmm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

In the real timeline and not the simulation like this one is, it's the Steelers vs Cowboys for the 7th time. Super Bowl series is tied 3-3.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> In the real timeline and not the simulation like this one is, it's the Steelers vs Cowboys for the 7th time. Super Bowl series is tied 3-3.


jesus the darkest fucking timeline


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

No the running game and defense still dominates the game. It's glorious. I've seen film of it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

year end standing predictions

AFC East - New England, Miami, Buffalo, NY Jets
AFC South - Tennessee, Houston, Indianapolis, Jacksonville 
AFC North - Pittsburgh, Baltimore (WC), Cincinnati, Cleveland
AFC West - Oakland, Kansas City (WC), Los Angeles, Denver

NFC East - Dallas, NY Giants (WC), Philadelphia, Washington
NFC South - Atlanta, Tampa Bay (WC), Carolina, New Orleans
NFC North - Green Bay, Minnesota, Detroit, Chicago
NFC West - Seattle, Arizona, Los Angeles, San Francisco


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Got my Skins going 8-8 this year as a pretty realistic number. Schedule is pretty tough imo and they gave us a slew of primetime games and that never works out well.  Plus the defense is still a work in progress, as is the running game. Idk what the fuck is going on with Cravens either...

NFC is pretty wide open imo going into the year. Packers are who I'd like to see come out of it and a possible favorite but the defense is suspect. Do not expect Atlanta to make any real noise the because the Super Bowl hangover is a real thing. Seattle will have to have a better o-line and I'm not sure if they made any improvements at all. Cowboys can fuck right off. Giants will depend on if all these new pieces to the offense can click. Tampa Bay and New Orleans are both huge wildcards that I could see making a real fun. Both should really fun to watch too.

AFC is obviously New England and then everyone else. Pittsburgh seems like the biggest threat on paper but until they can actually beat the Pats in the playoffs then it doesn't really matter. Oakland is the hot new team on everyone's mind so we'll see what happens there. 



MrMister said:


> I got Patriots and Redskins in the Super Bowl. Patriots win.


Is this... a real prediction? Haven't seen one quite like it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

can't wait :brady :brady3 :brady4 :brady5


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*AFC East*
1. Patriots 
2. Dolphins 
3. Bills 
4. Jets

*AFC North*
1. Steelers 
2. Bengals 
3. Ravens 
4. Browns 

*AFC South*
1. Texans 
2. Titans 
3. Colts
4. Jaguars

*AFC West*
1. Raiders
2. Chiefs
3. Broncos 
4. Chargers

*NFC East*
1. Giants 
2. Cowboys 
3. Eagles 
4. Redskins

*NFC North*
1. Packers 
2. Vikings 
3. Lions
4. Bears

*NFC South*
1. Falcons 
2. Buccaneers 
3. Panthers 
4. Saints 

*NFC West*
1. Seahawks 
2. Cardinals 
3. Rams 
4. 49ers

*Postseason:*

*NFC Champion:* Packers
*AFC Champion:* Patriots

*SB Champion:* Patriots


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm never going to get over the fact that a team that went 0-2 against a team that brings back like 95 percent of their roster is projected ahead of them in the standings.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



TomahawkJock said:


> I'm never going to get over the fact that a team that went 0-2 against a team that brings back like 95 percent of their roster is projected ahead of them in the standings.


It's the Raider mystique. Just listen to their song. That's why people are picking the Raiders. They're a team to a lot of people want to be good again.



Corey said:


> Is this... a real prediction? Haven't seen one quite like it.


:max


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*I am going to try something different here. I want everyone to pick a team from each division that no one will see coming. I'll start it up.

AFC North

The Cleveland Browns are going to shock people this year. Their new rookie QB, DeShone Kizer will impress many teams this year. I think they're in line to be far superior to last year's team as well, no doubt. W/L 8-8.

AFC South

Tennessee Titans are a team that can easily take this division from the Texans, or Andrew's Colts. Mariota healthy is the real deal and I believe this is a team AFC Championship material and their defense isn't too shabby. W/L 12-4

AFC East

The Miami Dolphins are a long shot, but I think they have a chance. Cutler isn't a bad QB when he is surrounded by talent. Ajayai is talented and will help carry the offense. Cutler played well with Forte and he should play well with Julius Thomas. W/L 11-5

AFC West

LA Chargers could be one of the highest scoring teams in the AFC if they remain healthy. Rivers is a passing machine. Don't forget Gordon in the backfield. I am talking post season. Everyone is thinking Raiders and Chiefs.
W/L 11-5 

NFC North

The Chicago Bears may actually surprise people. I find that Trubisky has a decent blend of receiver talent around him. His back field is just fine with Howard there. Mitch looks ready, post season ready. W/L 10-6

NFC South

The Tampa Bay Buccaneers could be one of the highest scoring teams in the NFC if Winston takes care of business and progresses. They brought in DeSean Jackson and also drafted O.J. Howard from Alabama. Winston has progressed well. W/L 11-5

NFC East

The Redskins are going to see why they should have locked down Cousins long term two years ago. Cousins may put up better numbers than last year. I like what Redskins have to offer this year as I think Cousins has the potential to be the best QB in the NFC East this year.

NFC West

I think the 49ers turn their team around big time. They won't make the playoffs, but we won't be calling them the worst team in the league in 2017. I believe this team can go .500 or W/L 8-8. *


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Week 1 picks:

Patriots
Lions
Eagles
Falcons
Texans
Bills
Raiders
Ravens
Steelers
Rams
Panthers
Packers
Cowboys
Vikings
Broncos


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Da champs for a season-opening TD!
:mark:

Edit: I didn't like that 4th down call. I love the aggression but, off of a takeaway, at this early stage and against an underrated KC team, I say take the chip shot FG and go up 2 scores.

Edit 2: Exactly my point.

Edit 3: opcorn


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This game is boring, I turned it off


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

KC keeping this game interesting.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I bet NE straight up tonight. Who knew.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Gillislee on my bench... I'm gonna fucking throw up. 

Wanted to gauge how much they use all their running backs. Bet your ass he's going in the starting lineup next week.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I can't believe there are some people who legit think New England is going to go 16-0.

They are going to be very good this year, but no chance they run the table. none.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

How about Alex Smith throwing DOWN the field tonight! Silencing all the doubters imo.



Mra22 said:


> This game is boring, I turned it off


Should turn it back on. Been a fantastic back-and-forth 2nd half and a 1 point game late in the 4th.



RKing85 said:


> I can't believe there are some people who legit think New England is going to go 16-0.
> 
> They are going to be very good this year, but no chance they run the table. none.


This is no longer a hot take when you say it in the 4th quarter of a game where they're losing. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

KC looking for that upset.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Eric Berry may have just tore his achilles.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Old threads should have links to new ones. :side:

Edit.. another Achilles injury to a key chiefs player :done

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

No team is unbeatable. Even as a Patriots fan, all the nonsensical talk of an undefeated season annoyed me and now it's all over on the first night of the season. This game scared me from the beginning and the result, whilst still surprising how lopsided it was in the 2nd half, doesn't really surprise me.

Commence the talk of how the dynasty is over and how Brady is done. *yawn*

Outstanding game by Alex Smith and the Chiefs. Congrats to them and their fans. I hope to see you all again come playoff time. For my Pats to get there, however, the atrocious defense and out of sync offense will have to be corrected if they want to be there.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My biggest takeaway from this game is that our organization deserves it for trolling the falcons and having marky fucking mark on the mic for the ceremony lmao. like the dude literally left the super bowl when it was 28-3 and is talking about how they came back because they believed :aryalol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

God damn that was an awesome showing from the Chiefs. I mean, some of these stat lines are absurd enough but to do them against New England in Foxborough!? Crazy. Justin Houston looks 100% back to his old form and that duo of Hill & Hunt on offense? Watch the fuck out.

Welcome back NFL! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Impressive game by the Chiefs, Smith looked like an all-pro tonight and that rookie RB for the Chiefs played his ass off after fumbling on his 1st carry.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

the Patriots will still be fine. Hell, they play in the AFC East. 7 wins will get you the division this year. But this was a real reality check.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> How about Alex Smith throwing DOWN the field tonight! Silencing all the doubters imo.
> 
> 
> Should turn it back on. Been a fantastic back-and-forth 2nd half and a 1 point game late in the 4th.
> ...


 @RKing85 on twitter. Said before the game 

And warning for double posting coming in 3.....2....1.....


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Chiefs goin' SuperBowl, baby


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Pats will still be in the final 4 come end of the season. This is only one game but Chiefs looked and played good though, pats will get their stuff together.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Gillislee on my bench... I'm gonna fucking throw up.
> 
> Wanted to gauge how much they use all their running backs. Bet your ass he's going in the starting lineup next week.


JM kept him on the bench too....against me :brady4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Well, that was an ironic and embarrassing way to lose. Celebrate an epic, never before done comeback in the Superbowl, just to open the season by losing to an epic, never before done comeback in Foxboro. The defense is straight up awful and needs a swift kick in the ass.*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

How bout those CHHHHHIEEEEEFS


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I was going to Sky+ the game, but thought better of it, because I figured Kansas City would have no chance. 

I kinda wish i'd of recorded it now.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Great to see the Patriots taking a pounding, even if it is going to be just a one off. I suspect we'll get the usual talk about them being a spent force, like last time the Chiefs blew them out. Not falling into that trap, they'll still be there or thereabouts. Don't think the effect losing Eric Berry will have on the Chiefs Defense can be overstated, that is a massive blow for them going forwards...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Honestly, I didn't even bother watching the game because I just assumed the Pats would win it. 

I guess anything can happen, huh? 

I don't think this spells doom and gloom for the Pats (look at that division they're in for God's sake. That's six bye weeks right there) but it is nice to see the juggernauts get humbled once in a while, and thank the lord I don't have to listen to that 16-0 crap all season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Rankles75 said:


> Great to see the Patriots taking a pounding, even if it is going to be just a one off. I suspect we'll get the usual talk about them being a spent force, like last time the Chiefs blew them out. Not falling into that trap, they'll still be there or thereabouts. Don't think the effect losing Eric Berry will have on the Chiefs Defense can be overstated, that is a massive blow for them going forwards...


It helps that safety is arguably our deepest position on the team. This team knows how to deal with big injuries to star defensive players. I think we will be alright.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

KC always plays the Pats tough, still think NE has the better record come end of the season.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Andy Reid is a great coach. He played vs Belichick and Brady in the Super Bowl with the Eagles and an injured T.O. The game was still close. The Patriots will not be the team we have seen in the past. Brady is 40 and that's always going to matter every game each week. Getting older is real, even for Brady.

The Patriots defense can't stop the run game. This isn't the same defense we saw last season. They won't hold most teams under 20 pts a game. Remember, they play in the weakest division in all of the NFL, that's the AFC East. No one in their division has been to a Super Bowl since The Bills two decades ago.*


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

^ Well yea. Barring some major series of unfortunate events.. their division is essentially a 6-0 head start. Even going 3-7 or 4-6 with the rest of their games will likely put them in line with KC's record at the end of the season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Sweenz said:


> ^ Well yea. Barring some major series of unfortunate events.. their division is essentially a 6-0 head start. Even going 3-7 or 4-6 with the rest of their games will likely put them in line with KC's record at the end of the season.


Sweenz! How bout Kareem The Dream?! Been high on this kid since his junior year at Toledo.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That was an impressive outting in his first game/start. I don't really follow college ball much. But have had optimism for the position since they drafted him and I watched his game tape. Hope he can keep it up and avoid injury.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So the Chiefs slay the Pats looking like potential contenders but Eric Berry gone for the year. I didn't watch this game, but I read he was pwning Gronk. Too bad KC.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> So the Chiefs slay the Pats looking like potential contenders but Eric Berry gone for the year. I didn't watch this game, but I read he was pwning Gronk. Too bad KC.


You missed Alex Smith tearing the Pats defense a new one. Didn't watch all of it as I forgot football was on, but what I saw was definitely fun.

Cant wait until the fun disappears again when the rules start ruining the outcomes again and injuries dismantle 70% of the league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Andy Reid still doing magic with RB. I always secretly liked Reid even when he HC'd the Eagles. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Zeke likely to play entire season. Judge rules in his favor because he doesn't have an agenda and image to concern him/herself with. Just the LAW.

:dak :zeke


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Judge doesn't understand CBA's then :draper2 The Union agreed to Goodell being everything.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Week 1 picks

Buffalo over NY Jets
Houston over Jacksonville
Pittsburgh over Cleveland
Detroit over Arizona
Atlanta over Chicago
Tennessee over Oakland
Baltimore over Cincinnati
Washington over Philadelphia
LA Rams over Indianapolis (ugh, what a crap game)
Carolina over San Francisco
Green Bay over Seattle
Dallas over NY Giants
New Orleans over Minnesota
LA Chargers over Denver


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The line at the bottom fucking KILLED me :lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

2 and a half hours until Sunday kickoff.

LETS GO. :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Raiders 7-0 up :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Wentzzzzzz


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

TARIQ COHEN

@Chrome


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Redskins defense is saving my emotions right now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Giorgio Tavecchio look's to be a good replacement for Janikowski at the moment.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Jacksonville Jaguars are a better football team than the Houston Texas.

Everything I have ever believed in is wrong.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Jets are not very good.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

GO PACKERS!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

@Cashmere you alright breh?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Joel said:


> TARIQ COHEN
> 
> @Chrome


Yeah, he looked great today, reminds me a lot of Darren Sproles. And Glennon didn't completely suck today either. Tough loss, but there were some encouraging things to take from this game. White getting injured again though. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Raiders backup kicker 3/3 on fg, plus two from 52 yards. Pleasant surprise from Giorgio Tavecchio. roud


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*DDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUVVVVVVAAAAALLLLLL*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What did I say Cox of course is a beast, and Jerrigan played like a monster today as well. 

Chiefs vs Eagles next week that's going to be a real measuring stick for our team if we get beat them because they are going to be high off that Pats win like they should be.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Seahawks fans should be irate with that pick 6 being taken off the board.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Rams up 27-3 against the Colts? :StephenA5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*It's safe to say Deshaun Watson lived up to expectations*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906996721187741696


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

anybody who had Russell Wilson in the MVP discussion, please hand in your football fan card.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What an interception by LaMarcus Joyner.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Skins are now 0-4 in season openers under Gruden. :/ 

Defense looked good for the most part but Wentz is really fucking good at evading the sack and those broken plays hurt us. Zach Brown looked awesome out there and nice to see Galette on the field for once. Kendall Fuller looks like an excellent value pick now that he's healthy. 

Offense on the other hand... idk what the fuck happened there. Cousins was rusty, Pryor had some drops, and the o-line was getting manhandled by that Philly front 7. Pressure forced Kirk into some poor decisions.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Rams.

Absolutely destroyed the Colts.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907002090421084162
Sans Fancisco. :sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907002090421084162
> Sans Fancisco. :sodone


Yikes. :jaydamn

Looks like a WWE house show lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What part of Scott Tolzien vs the Rams D do people not understand? Not surprising at all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So White might be out for the year again. :francis

Guy makes Derrick Rose look like an ironman.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

An ugly win, but it's a win. Next week in Atlanta should be interesting.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I AM SO PUMPED IN MY GEAR, HEAD TO TOE

LETS FUCKING GO COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907002090421084162
> Sans Fancisco. :sodone


About as much of a draw as Kevin Owens' title reign.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

@LONZO wtf :lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Giants can play some of the most boring brand of football I've ever seen at times.

I hate seeing the "Oh schucks" Eli and not the assassin that went toe to toe with Brady in the SB twice and beat him


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Beasley's catch tonight. Hose me down.

The Rams are looking at that photo of San Francisco and even they are saying "Damn, where are all the fans?"

Robinson done for the year. Shitty. If he was on any other team than the Jags, he would be like a top 10-15 receiver in the league.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*






sorry about the sound cutting out at about the 52-second mark. I don't know what happened there.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Losing Robinson for the year is a huge bummer and especially in a contract year. The jags still got Marquise Lee and I expect him to emerge as a game changing player, but should take time to adjust.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Catalanotto said:


> I AM SO PUMPED IN MY GEAR, HEAD TO TOE
> 
> LETS FUCKING GO COWBOYS!!!!





Kristie Wilson said:


> sorry about the sound cutting out at about the 52-second mark. I don't know what happened there.


:dak :garrett2

I missed most of the game because of work, but I caught the 4th quarter. I really wanted Dallas to ram the ball down NYG's throat at the end there, but getting the final FG and lots of time off the clock also worked for me.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Tom Savage on an NFL roster yet Kaepernick kneeling down at home. Scott Tolzien on an NFL roster yet Kaepernick kneeling down at home. What is wrong with this world? It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out how much these two QBs suck compared to Kaep.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Got to love my Bengals getting crapped on.....


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



chronoxiong said:


> Tom Savage on an NFL roster yet Kaepernick kneeling down at home. Scott Tolzien on an NFL roster yet Kaepernick kneeling down at home. What is wrong with this world? It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out how much these two QBs suck compared to Kaep.


Don't forget the 38 year old Josh McCown playing for his 8th different team that threw for 187 yards and 2 picks today. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Well, Odell was certainly missed last night. The Giants' O Line was complete trash and the defense was overworked and exhausted. It's good to see that the court granted Zeke the temporary restraining order so he can play. The charges are bogus and the NFL is retarded for pressing the issue.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Rams need too improve on their false starts if they want to stand a chance at taking the division. 

Broncos football starts tonight and I got the Saints for $750 :mark:


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Rams are a Russell Wilson injury away from taking that division. Their schedule is easy enough for them to get to 9 wins. If the Jags beat the Titans at home next week they have a legit shot to win the divison as theyd be two games up on the Titans and be 2-0 in the division. But I still think the Titans will get to 10 wins and take the AFC south. 

Not counting rookies, Kaepernick is better than at least 6 week 1 starters (Glennon, Tolzien, Savage, Bortles, McCown, Hoyer). 

WOAT Thursday nighter coming up Texans vs Bengals :marvin :watt2


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Going to be a weird season as a Jets fan... 

Don't get me wrong, I'm a card carrying member of the "Tank for 2018" club, but I still found myself pulling for us to stuff the Bills at times last night. Wanting to win is a hard habit to break, especially when playing a team as downright mediocre as the Bills.

Wasn't a huge amount to get excited about in this one, although it was good to see Jermaine Kearse settle straight in and lead us in receiving. The OL is still hot, steaming garbage, and the Defense gave up an embarrassing number of big plays, although I'll give them something of a pass because they were on the field so much.

Not sure why we didn't take more shots downfield, and some of the decision making left a lot to be desired (2 point conversion, punting when 9 points down in the 4th).

This isn't the season for detailed analysis though, it's one for closing your eyes, sticking your fingers in your ears and saying "la la la la la I can't hear you" while thinking about all the great things coming our way in 2018... 

#JetUp #SuckforSam #ReekforRosen #Someonegetmesomecrunchypeanutbutter


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yeah it's Week 1. Yeah NYG didn't have one of the best WRs to ever play this game. But IF this defense is improved in the pass defense aspect, look out for Dallas totally serious and not just being a homer. The jury is still out. We need to see them play an actual professional level offense that is in sync. The New York football Giants are not that right now. 

I reckon the Jags showed the most from what I saw on Sunday. Houston did use a bad QB and a rookie QB so there's that. We need to see the future London Jaguars do it to a real offense.

Also Aaron Rodgers is still ridiculous. He made some throws that made me question reality.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Overreactions run WILD after week 1. It's crazy. Everyone needs to settle down with this Jags and Rams talk. Blake Bortles is still the QB, but honestly I'd love to see the Rams win the West. Maybe that'll wake up the Seahawks into actually doing something about their terrible offensive line. But hey, if the Jags somehow do make they playoffs maybe it'll finally justify spending all that money in free agency. Their defense is fucking loaded with talent. Bout time they started delivering.

One thing I will say is that is that Carson Palmer is washed and his season won't get any better without David Johnson on the field (12 weeks!) and with that poopy o-line protecting him. He should retire after this year and the Cards find a new QB. Their defense will take several steps back as well. No getting around that with how many guys they lost in the offseason (Campbell, Jefferson, Swearinger, Minter, etc.)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Mra22 said:


> Got to love my Bengals getting crapped on.....


This team reminded me so much of the way the teams from the early '90s played. 

Before the "collapse". :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Stick a fork in the Aints folks


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

John Gruden is a national treasure.

:mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm in 3 fantasy leagues this year. 

In one, I have Keenan Allen and playing against Melvin Gordon.
In another, I have Melvin Gordon but playing against Keenan Allen.
In the last one, I have Keenan Allen as the only player left in the matchup and I'm down by only 5.

:done 

This is why I can't be in this many leagues. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Rex Ryan cuts a better promo than everybody (not named Cena) in the WWE


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

this sideline report for the second Monday night game. My word. I could legit do better.

Oh, and fuck fantasy football.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well shit, this game just got interesting again. Talk about a crazy turn of events. Chargers have life!

EDIT: This Ingram & Bosa combination is sooooo fucking legit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

well this became a game unexpectedly.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Suns a bitches iced him and then blocked the kick! Entertaining 4th quarter.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

With apologies to fellow Ridgewood High School alum Younghoe Koo, I'm pretty happy with the way that played out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Overreactions run WILD after week 1. It's crazy. Everyone needs to settle down with this Jags and Rams talk. Blake Bortles is still the QB, but honestly I'd love to see the Rams win the West. Maybe that'll wake up the Seahawks into actually doing something about their terrible offensive line. But hey, if the Jags somehow do make they playoffs maybe it'll finally justify spending all that money in free agency. Their defense is fucking loaded with talent. Bout time they started delivering.
> 
> One thing I will say is that is that Carson Palmer is washed and his season won't get any better without David Johnson on the field (12 weeks!) and with that poopy o-line protecting him. He should retire after this year and the Cards find a new QB. Their defense will take several steps back as well. No getting around that with how many guys they lost in the offseason (Campbell, Jefferson, Swearinger, Minter, etc.)


Add the Minnesota Vikings to that. They looked like the 98 Vikes, aka one of the greatest teams I've ever seen.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Ravens and Cowboys dominating division rivals.  My dad (who is a Cowboys and Sooners fan) had extra reason to celebrate with Sam Bradford's performance tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> Add the Minnesota Vikings to that. They looked like the 98 Vikes, aka one of the greatest teams I've ever seen.


We snuck Randy out in Diggs uniform a couple times, did you notice? Figured Randy was there already :draper2

'98 Vikes also did not have this level of defense.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Week 1 in the books! Leading candidates for MVP and Alex Smith and Sam Bradford. :lol

Watson was named the starter for the Thursday night game. Luck is already ruled out for week 2 so that game against Arizona should be terrible.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

already missing Andrew Luck for who knows how long, and now I've just lost DJ for 8-12 weeks and Woodhead for a likely long spell also, leaving me with Howard, Ingram and J Stew who are all stuck in committee situations now :mj2

I hate fantasy tbh


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello I managed to watch Vikings saints game on DVR as being in the UK there is a time difference ( I am a Vikings Fan in England). .

Accidentally got a better quarterback in Sam Bradford when teddy Bridgewater was injured last season. I have noticed over the last few years we have had quarterback problems due injury and not being effective Christian Ponder / Matt Cassel / Josh Freeman / Teddy Bridgewater have been OK at best.

It was good to see guards and tackles actually giving space for Sam Bradford to do his thing . 

The saints defence looked shakey at best allowed Vikings offence to perform get yards to perform .

It was also nice to see Radny Moss get inducted in to the Vikings ring of honor yesterday.

It will be interesting to what the Vikings do this season and if this not a fluke win against the saints .

I hope that London game doesn't take cause the Vikings to loose momentum.

I was at the last London Game!

Yours

Farhan


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Happy with what I saw from the Lions in week 1. Hoping they can continue to look good going into a Monday Night Football Game with the Giants this week. I expect that to be a lower scoring battle. Would love to see the Lions win the division finally but their division all played pretty well in week 1 and the Packers usually own the Lions in big games and they face off in week 17. Either way, it's just nice to not be a laughing stock team anymore.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



farhanc said:


> Hello I managed to watch Vikings saints game on DVR as being in the UK there is a time difference ( I am a Vikings Fan in England). .
> 
> Accidentally got a better quarterback in Sam Bradford when teddy Bridgewater was injured last season. I have noticed over the last few years we have had quarterback problems due injury and not being effective Christian Ponder / Matt Cassel / Josh Freeman / Teddy Bridgewater have been OK at best.
> 
> ...


An English NFL fan? A non-bandwagon fan at that, choosing the Vikings. Repped for having good taste.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> An English NFL fan? A non-bandwagon fan at that, choosing the Vikings. Repped for having good taste.


Hello Genesis 1.0 I have been a Vikings Fan since late 1999. I have family in Minnesota and they were fans. I have a Randy Moss shirt from 99 and Peterson tee shirt (i got with the last 2 years) I use in the gym. I sat at the London game near the end zone bottom right corner of Wembley stadium so I see the TD's up close.
*Skol*
Yours

Farhan


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

You get used to QB turnover as a Vikings fan, pretty sure we went to the playoffs 5 years in a row with different QB's each time, the only stabilization was 5 years of Dante and whatever you want to call the Ponder era.

Off the top of my head, Jeff George, Warren Moon, Randall Cunningham, Brad Johnson, Dante.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

@Corey

Haden was great, but he's been inconsistent at times, especially this past season. He'll either have a great season with the Steelers, or keep playing inconsistently. Only time will tell if this move was smart on our part. Wish him the best. Honestly not that mad about his departure.

*THIS MYLES GARRETT INJURY THOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis










In before 4-12.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> An English NFL fan? A non-bandwagon fan at that, choosing the Vikings. Repped for having good taste.


Hey, English Jets fan since 1985 over here! That's about as un-bandwagony as it gets...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907819896444039168


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Stax Classic said:


> You get used to QB turnover as a Vikings fan, pretty sure we went to the playoffs 5 years in a row with different QB's each time, the only stabilization was 5 years of Dante and whatever you want to call the Ponder era.
> 
> Off the top of my head, Jeff George, Warren Moon, Randall Cunningham, Brad Johnson, Dante.


Hello Stax
I agree we made the playoff twice in the last 4 seasons otherwise the Viknigs have been inconstant . Finishing 3rd or 4th in division . So having a consistent QB will make the team perform better . 

Furthermore you need to keep the same head coach for a long team. As an Everton fan if you keep changing the manager you get inconstant team as each manager/head coach each different philosophy and style of play so you need consistency .

I hope this season we stay consistent .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> Add the Minnesota Vikings to that. They looked like the 98 Vikes, aka one of the greatest teams I've ever seen.


* Yeah, no. There is no Randy Moss and Cris Carter on this current 2017 team. Bradford is no way on the level of Randall Cunningham either. Terrible assessment on your behalf. My Steelers are going to destroy them and prove to the world that Minnesota is a 3rd place team.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



blackholeson said:


> * Yeah, no. There is no Randy Moss and Cris Carter on this current 2017 team. Bradford is no way on the level of Randall Cunningham either. Terrible assessment on your behalf. My Steelers are going to destroy them and prove to the world that Minnesota is a 3rd place team.*


Hello blackholeson.

My post was in response to Corey talking about overreactions to week 1. My post was intentionally the epitome of overreaction.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

When was the last time the Pats were 0-1 and the Jags were 1-0

5000 BC?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*The Bengals are only one game out of first place.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Bengals also have the first pick right now :side:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Why do I feel like this guy is either injured or suspended every single year?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908079234467463169


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

after a shaking week 1 at only 9-6, looking to do better in week 2.

Houston over Cincinnati
Carolina over Buffalo
Tampa Bay over Chicago
Pittsburgh over Minnesota
Arizona over Indianapolis
New England over New Orleans
Baltimore over Cleveland
Kansas City over Philadelphia
Tennessee over Jacksonville
Oakland over NY Jets
LA Chargers over Miami
Dallas over Denver
Seattle over San Francisco
LA Rams over Washington
Green Bay over Atlanta
Detroit over NY Giants


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Why do I feel like this guy is either injured or suspended every single year?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908079234467463169


because he is haha

his body is breaking down on him and now his mind is following suit


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907819896444039168


Didn't the good Steve Smith just retire? Hall of Fame probably got confused in their old age. He's not even in the top 108 players with the name Steve or Smith in their name.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

_That_ Steve Smith did meet the criteria to be fair. :draper2


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Texans still haven't signed Duane Brown, should have paid him whatever he was asking after last Sunday's debacle. They also pretty much knew they were going to be without all 3 of their TE's for Week 2 shortly after that Jags game, yet they haven't signed anyone (Gary Barnidge anyone?). Doesn't really feel like they're giving their rookie QB a fair chance, especially when their main reason for starting him over Savage is that he may just be mobile enough not to get killed behind that OL...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

the Houston defense has to be better this week.......right?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That Watson TD run was beautiful. Reminded me so much of a long scamper from Mariota against the Jags 2 years ago.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Other than Watson's TD run, this game has been awful.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



RKing85 said:


> Other than Watson's TD run, this game has been awful.


Bill O'Brien needs to give up the playcalling duties. He's so ridiculously conservative and boring. I can't remember how may times they've just ran it up the middle on 2nd or 3rd and short and it's failed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm not familiar with O'Brien at all but it's possible he has a QB that doesn't understand NFL offenses and defenses yet. It's an incredibly high learning curve and this is Watson's first start.

I'm also glad I don't have NFL Network so I can't be tempted to watch this game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

that game sucked.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What a horse shit football game


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That one was every bit as bad as expected! How bad are the Bengals? No TD's in back to back home games to start the season. First time that's happened since 1939 apparently. Thursday night Football usually favours the home team, not the case so far this season. At least they've got a nice easy road trip to Lambeau next Sunday...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Rankles75 said:


> That one was every bit as bad as expected! How bad are the Bengals? No TD's in back to back home games to start the season. First time that's happened since 1939 apparently. Thursday night Football usually favours the home team, not the case so far this season. At least they've got a nice easy road trip to Lambeau next Sunday...


Cincy out here challenging the Jets for that 1st overall pick. :lol



MrMister said:


> I'm not familiar with O'Brien at all but it's possible he has a QB that doesn't understand NFL offenses and defenses yet. It's an incredibly high learning curve and this is Watson's first start.


Oh yeah that absolutely had something to do with it (Collinsworth brought it up a few times that Watson should've changed the play) but also I don't understand why they didn't put Deshaun out in space on the short plays. It was just a snoozer all around really.  Andy Dalton looks awful.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> Hello blackholeson.
> 
> My post was in response to Corey talking about overreactions to week 1. My post was intentionally the epitome of overreaction.


Not having a sense of humor seems to be a prerequisite for being a Steelers fan, remember Godway?

*Ahem*

Looking at you too @JM


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*So what you're telling me is the Bengals are only a game and a half out of first place*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I've never really understood why the Bengals have stood by Marvin Lewis for so long tbh (13+ years). If he'd taken them to a Super Bowl or even a couple of Championship Games maybe, but they've never even won a Playoff game under him. Mediocrity breeds mediocrity...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

nvm


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

For two teams the NFL season hasn't even started, but for the Bengals, it's already over.



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Not having a sense of humor seems to be a prerequisite for being a Steelers fan, remember Godway?
> 
> *Ahem*
> 
> Looking at you too @JM


I did everything I could to try to protect Godway and get him to change his ways but he never learned/listed :mj2

Hello @Genesis 1.0


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Guess someone had to go, but was he really the problem?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908759228399022080


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Colts, bengals, Skins, lock in that top 3 in the draft now.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Rankles75 said:


> I've never really understood why the Bengals have stood by Marvin Lewis for so long tbh (13+ years). If he'd taken them to a Super Bowl or even a couple of Championship Games maybe, but they've never even won a Playoff game under him.


Owner Mike Brown is getting money in his pocket no matter what, so he doesn't need to fire Marvin. The team is successful, as far as he is concerned. Lewis could lose 16 games this year, and his job would still be safe. I know this makes no sense, but we the fans have just gotten used to it over time.

One good thing is that we no longer need the games to be sold out to be on TV. If there is anything to hold out hope for on, it is the potential of an empty stadium on television for a losing team that _may _force Brown to take some sort of action out of embarrassment. But I won't hold my breath waiting for that.



> Mediocrity breeds mediocrity...


^ Ah, but here is the key to Marvin Lewis's "success". Before he came to Cincinnati, they were arguably one of the worst professional franchises in *any *sport. After he got here, he raised them up to the level of mediocrity, which was so much better than the misery the fans had dealt with in the previous decade. He just can't get them over the hump.

I'll never understand why the fans in this city tolerate and encourage it. :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Guess someone had to go, but was he really the problem?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908759228399022080


I read that the offense tumbled from 7th to 24th after he took over as OC last year, so yeah, he kinda was lol.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Stax Classic said:


> Colts, bengals, Skins, lock in that top 3 in the draft now.


The Jets not being in the bottom 3 seems highly improbable.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Danny Amendola and Matthew Slater are out for New England this week (along with Dont'a Hightower). Thank god they traded for Phillip Dorsett or there'd be no receivers left to line up.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

At this point I kind of would like to see the Bengals sign Kaepernick to play QB. Maybe that is the kind of incredible distraction that could shake everything up. :hmm:

Also, if we're going to have a shitshow on the field this season, might as well make it a memorable one. :cheer


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

You have no OL, no QB will save that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well this game got ugly quickly lol. Might be seeing Trubisky at some point today.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Congrats The Chiefs today beating my Eagles, but honestly Reid find a better QB whether in the Offseason or in the Draft. Smith is downright horrible if you take away Kelce's dominance in the first Quarter and then later in the Fourth dude was no where to found. Hunt even though my Eagles kept him in check overall outside of maybe two big chunk of runs/pass catches had. Defense is the fuel for the Chiefs I believe we had 2-3 Turnovers that lead to points every single Chiefs cashing in those points.

At least Jeffery and Wentz started to get some chemistry together as his chemistry with Ertz is getting better and better. Too bad our Defense broke down at the worse moments when he meant so much in the 4th Quarter might of been a different outcome. Next week it's time to smack around Opie and the Giants at the Linc please.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

At least the Bears didn't get shut out I guess lol. Awful performance today, basically buried themselves with turnovers and penalties.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



HoHo said:


> Congrats The Chiefs today beating my Eagles, but honestly Reid find a better QB whether in the Offseason or in the Draft. Smith is downright horrible if you take away Kelce's dominance in the first Quarter and then later in the Fourth dude was no where to found. Hunt even though my Eagles kept him in check overall outside of maybe two big chunk of runs/pass catches had. Defense is the fuel for the Chiefs I believe we had 2-3 Turnovers that lead to points every single Chiefs cashing in those points.
> 
> At least Jeffery and Wentz started to get some chemistry together as his chemistry with Ertz is getting better and better. Too bad our Defense broke down at the worse moments when he meant so much in the 4th Quarter might of been a different outcome. Next week it's time to smack around Opie and the Giants at the Linc please.


Chiefs already have their heir apparent in mahomes, likely to take over next year, (unless Smith gets them to the super bowl this year). Smith has always been a capable passer. Protection was bad(or your defensive front was good) today.. and plays extremely conservatively when that happens. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Ravens get 5 turnovers in back to back weeks. :banderas Loving it.

That said our pass defense was pretty damn leaky and I dread playing against teams with a decent QB. 

AND HOLY SHIT THE NFL PLAYS ADS BETWEEN HIKES WHILE THE GAME IS STILL IN ACTION THIS FUCKING COMPANY 

Thankfully I recorded the game and watched it after it was over so it only took me like an hour to watch. bama3


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My guy Kerrigan is makin all kinds of plays this year. :mark: The defense in general for the Skins is much improved as long as everyone can stay healthy. If we can just get this fucking offense in sync...

Meanwhile Dallas is getting their ASS beat in Denver! :drose



Chrome said:


> At least the Bears didn't get shut out I guess lol. Awful performance today, basically buried themselves with turnovers and penalties.


Shout out to streaming the Bucs defense this week in fantasy!


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Raiders making fun of Seattle's SB fuck up :lmao :lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909524452064550914


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well Denver totally destroyed my beloved Cowboys. Now we know what this defense looks like against an actual NFL offense. Denver's offense looks good. We knew their defense is great. AFC West seems stacked after week 2.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Romo called a good game today. Only threw 2 picks.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Falcons putting up them numbers.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

AFC West is a PROBLEM this year, my God.

And I'm not looking forward to the Redskins' upcoming schedule.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Nothing better than a good ole fashioned fudge packing on primetime


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Stax Classic said:


> Nothing better than a good ole fashioned fudge packing on primetime


I thought Will And Grace comes back to NBC next month


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Fuck Chiefs, Raiders and Broncos are killing it so far. Things till to balance out later in the Season, but they could be three Teams representing their Division in the playoff woof. I just hope my Eagles can turn it around from that loss from the Chiefs today and kick some G-Men ass. It won't be easy the Giants might have the best Defense in the Division.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










:lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

two weeks of fantasy and none of my non QB's have a touchdown yet. Fuck fantasy football.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



RKing85 said:


> two weeks of fantasy and none of my non QB's have a touchdown yet. Fuck fantasy football.


Jesus christ really? Who do you have?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*The Bungles*

*The Cincinnati Bengals are not supposed to be 0-2 and I say this as a Steelers fan. This team was built through the draft to win and they have been able to do that, but just not in the playoffs. They're zero and forever in the post season under Lewis. Believe me folks isn't this bad. Since 2011 there are only 3 other QBs with as many, or more wins.

This team has no real identity. Is it Hill, Bernard, or Mixon? We're talking at least 2 of 3 are every down RBs in the NFL. I am talking about Mixon and Hill. Hill prior to this season had 29 rushing TDs with 2757 yds rushing and never carrying the ball more than 223 times in a season. This guy could be a bell cow for half the teams in the league. Trade him. Keep Mixon since you just drafted him and it would look foolish to trade him off.

Andy Dalton Complex? People of Cincinnati Andy Dalton is a solid QB, he isn't the problem. However, it appears as though his days as a starting QB are slowly coming to an end. You can't have $16 million a year on the bench. Dalton shouldn't be traded, but what other options are there? How about firing Lewis!

That's right. You don't get rid of the franchise QB and keep a Head Coach who can't win in the post season. That's ridiculous. I would hope that Lewis is decent enough to step down and let someone else take over the team. It should have been Jay Gruden. This offense was not the same since he left. Dalton thrived under Gruden. Jay is working with a great mess in Washington, he could have won games with Dalton if he were the Head Coach. *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Raiders 2-0 kada


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

2 down, 14 to go... 

#JetUp #SuckforSam #ReekforRosen #antelopesfearsoda


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Corey Coleman out 6-8 weeks with ANOTHER broken hand. Greg Olsen out 6 weeks with a broken foot. Vic Beasley out about a month with a hamstring injury. Green Bay's got hella injuries to monitor too (Jordy, Cobb, etc.)

The Colts host the Browns next week. If Indy can't win that, they may as well shut Luck down for the year and tank for a top 3 pick.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



blackholeson said:


> *The Bungles*
> 
> *The Cincinnati Bengals are not supposed to be 0-2 and I say this as a Steelers fan. This team was built through the draft to win and they have been able to do that, but just not in the playoffs. They're zero and forever in the post season under Lewis. Believe me folks isn't this bad. Since 2011 there are only 3 other QBs with as many, or more wins.
> 
> ...


You are right that this team has no real identity. But giving the ball to one guy in particular is not going to make a difference when the O-Line is incapable of blocking and opening holes. And that showcases Hill's biggest issue - Hill is at his best when he has proper holes in the defined space opened up for him. He really can't do much creating on his own. I do agree that the team needs to cut him loose and go with Mixon, but only if Mixon shows that he is capable this year. But it probably won't matter as the team is most likely to stick with all three of them as long as they are all under contract.

I also agree that Dalton is not the biggest problem on the offense. A good, well balanced team can win (even a SuperBowl) with Dalton at QB. This is not a good, well balanced team though. I don't see the Bengals winning their next game against GB, and I would not be surprised it they lose after that to the Browns. If the offense continues to look inept, I would not be surprised to see them bring in Kaepernick. It is just the type of thing Mike Brown (king of second, third, etc. chances) would do.

And a big hell no to Jay Gruden. Washington can keep him. What the Bengals should have done is move Lewis up to the front office and promote Zimmer to head coach. But the past is done. I would say we should move forward, but that is something this franchise just does not do. :mj


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So apparently ratings are still down...

EXCEPT for Dallas Cowboys games. The league is declining yet the Dallas Cowboys resist this decline; they are actually stronger than ever. Ratings are up for Dallas games. 

Basically what I'm getting at here is it's time to rig games in favor of Dallas instead of rigging them against Dallas. This will help your faltering ratings.

:max


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Giants have got to be the most boring "good" team in the league along with the Seahawks. :sleep

However, the Lions look like a legit playoff team. Unknown guys are making plays everywhere. I love it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Giants have the worst offense in the NFL. 

And where's this Super Bowl caliber defense I keep hearing about? They're good...not great. 

Big Blue is pathetic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Giants offense is booty.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

4th & 10 and they throw to Beckham on an 8 yard comeback. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My thoughts on the Giants:

What a shit show. A few things of note here, and it's not a good harbinger in my mind. Eli, in the first half especially, looked very much like Kurt Warner in his swan song performances before Eli took the job from him. Tentative, holding the ball too long, not finding the open man and taking sacks. We know the OL is awful, can't run block now going on several years and Eli has taken a beating back there. But the eye test doesn't lie here. And I'm an Eli fan, but we are nearing territory that the Giants need to be taking a good look at Webb in practice and with the coaches and decide if this guy is ready to compete in 2018, or else time to start looking at a QB in the first round next year.

And McAdoo is starting to show me some Jim Fassel things, which is also not good. That being, he's supposed to be an offensive minded coach, who is actually relying on his defense. Fassel did it in his first year in 1997, thanks mainly to his defense and a crap offense with a fullback (Charles Way) as his best player. By 1998, the bloom started to come off the rose. Fassel went back and forth on play call fighting with Sean Payton for a while as well. You have to wonder when that's coming with Sullivan.

I'm not ready to give up on the season, but soon enough I'll be waiting for the finger pointing to start from the defense as the frustration mounts. Either they are going to rally and save their season in Philly, or the wheels are going to come off real quick on this season. Show us some guts and toughness in Philly. I'm not holding my breath. The flaws on the offensive line have translated into the rest of the team coming apart.

If the team doesn't turn it around, Jerry Reese has to be fired. This is the 5th or 6th consecutive season in which he has failed to fix this terrible offensive line. He used a 1st round, 9th overall pick on Ereck Flowers a few years ago, and despite all of the hardwork Flowers did in the offseason with the Giants, he still hasn't shown any improvement. 

If I'm John Mara, this season determines Jerry Reese's fate. They fired Tom Coughlin after the 2015 season and still have the same issues they had with him. Reese & Coughlin should've been fired together.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Pratchett said:


> I don't see the Bengals winning their next game against GB...


Bengals are going to win with Dalton throwing three touchdowns and getting at least 1-2 TDs out of whoever their running backs are.

The Packers defense is once again trash (like always). The Packers will underachieve and look like they could miss the playoffs until Rodgers says something to the media (r-e-l-a-x relax, run the table). Then they'll run off a string of wins to barely make the playoffs. Once in the playoffs they lose on the road and Rodgers will talk about the importance of playing at home. Rinse and repeat until Rodgers' career is wasted because Mike McCarthy isn't man enough to fire Dom Capers for being a shitty defensive coordinator.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Good to see my Denver rolling into week 3.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Hazwoper said:


> Bengals are going to win with Dalton throwing three touchdowns and getting at least 1-2 TDs out of whoever their running backs are.


Okay, man. This Sunday, sit yourself back and watch how a historically bad team shows your Packers how _not _to get it done on the field. I think the Green Bay D is going to rise to the occasion. There is some talk around here that the Bengals locker room is beginning to fracture already.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Pratchett said:


> Okay, man. This Sunday, sit yourself back and watch how a historically bad team shows your Packers how _not _to get it done on the field. I think the Green Bay D is going to rise to the occasion. There is some talk around here that the Bengals locker room is beginning to fracture already.


When opposing quarterbacks target receivers covered by Quinten Rollins and Damarious Randall they are 11/11 for 116 yards and 8/12 for 146 yards respectively. The inside linebacker position is so uninspiring that Morgan Burnett, a safety, has been getting snaps at linebacker in their “nitro” package. This defense isn’t intimidating anyone and it only looked good week one because Seattle has a terrible offensive line.

Don’t be surprised if the game is a lot closer than you’re expecting. The defense has been the achilles heel of this team ever since they won the Super Bowl.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Hazwoper said:


> When opposing quarterbacks target receivers covered by Quinten Rollins and Damarious Randall they are 11/11 for 116 yards and 8/12 for 146 yards respectively. The inside linebacker position is so uninspiring that Morgan Burnett, a safety, has been getting snaps at linebacker in their “nitro” package. This defense isn’t intimidating anyone and it only looked good week one because Seattle has a terrible offensive line.
> 
> Don’t be surprised if the game is a lot closer than you’re expecting. The defense has been the achilles heel of this team ever since they won the Super Bowl.


Look at the two of us hyping up how bad our respective teams are. :mj4

Which one of us is going to be more upset that our team might actually play good? :hmm:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

after a shaky week one, I went a respectable 12-4 last week bringing my year to date total to 21-10.

San Francisco to beat LA Rams
Baltimore to beat Jacksonville
Denver to beat Buffalo
Pittsburgh to beat Chicago
Carolina to beat New Orleans
Tampa Bay to beat Minnesota
Indianapolis to beat Cleveland
Miami to beat NY Jets
New England to beat Houston
Atlanta to beat Detroit
Philadelphia to beat NY Giants
Tennessee to beat Seattle
Kansas City to beat LA Chargers
Green Bay to beat Cincinnati
Oakland to beat Washington
Dallas to beat Arizona


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Just tuning into the game and I've gotta say, I fucking LOVE the color rush uni's for both these squads. (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Whoever's got Gurley on their fantasy team is eatin' good tonight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I left Watkins on my bench this week 

This is the best Thursday Night game in ages.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That was a surprisingly entertaining game. Thought it'd be a 9-6 snoozefest or something.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yeah that was no doubt the best primetime game we've gotten all season. Hella entertaining.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Had that down as a low scoring win for the 49ers, so I was way off! At least I had Carlos Hyde as my FF flex...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I did have Hyde. 

Yeah, usually Thursday night games are horrendous. That game was outstanding.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Whoever's got Gurley on their fantasy team is eatin' good tonight.


the guy I'm playing this week does :mj2

what a game tho, two crap teams putting on the best game of the season so far


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That weetabix-headed sociopath Trump needs to stick to politics (or whatever the fuck version of politics he's attempting)...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Rankles75 said:


> That weetabix-headed sociopath Trump needs to stick to politics (or whatever the fuck version of politics he's attempting)...


Can't even do that right though.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Prometheus said:


> Can't even do that right though.


Even his good buddy Robert Kraft's slagging him off now! Going to be some interesting pregame goings-on today...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Just watched the clip of Trump :mj4

NFL owners seemed very quick to respond negatively to his comments even though they have all basically blackballed Kaepernick from the league for doing exactly what Trump criticiszed. Being anti-Trump is great PR, of course. Bunch of hypocrites. Kaep may be a poor QB, but there are even worse QBs than him with a job

Not defending Trump, everything he said was wrong and garbage, just that there is hypocrisy going on


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well, that was unexpected...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What the hell Ravens.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DA said:


> Just watched the clip of Trump :mj4
> 
> NFL owners seemed very quick to respond negatively to his comments even though they have all basically blackballed Kaepernick from the league for doing exactly what Trump criticiszed. Being anti-Trump is great PR, of course. Bunch of hypocrites. Kaep may be a poor QB, but there are even worse QBs than him with a job
> 
> Not defending Trump, everything he said was wrong and garbage, just that there is hypocrisy going on


Agree on the hypocrisy.

Rex Ryan saying "This isn't what he signed up for" regarding Trumps comments about NFL/athletes. 

Funny how certain owners and certain coaches that publicly supported and donated money to Trumps campaign are suddenly not OK with Trump. Like they've just found out who he is. Previous comments about women/handicapped/foreign people/African Americans/Mexicans etc were all OK but insult the league and it's players....Undermine the NFL cash cow and Fuck you Trump. He's suddenly only NOW a divisive ass hat.

For Trump to call the players privileged and rich and to suggest that is a reason their opinion is invalid - How many NFL players come from poor backgrounds and have known far more hardship than Trump has ever known. Trump is living in the biggest glass house in my lifetime. 

No problem with what the players are doing. 

Back to the actual game - How bout those Jags?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If the Eagles win this game, they're the true problem in the NFC East.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

texans actually in the game with patrios :melo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Giants are the worst team in the NFL. 

They are so woefully incompetent its pathetic.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Lol Giants. Wtf Steelers and Bucs. Tampa is letting Case Keenum carve them up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Marcus Cooper should be cut from the roster tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Joel said:


> Marcus Cooper should be cut from the roster tonight.


1 of the dumbest things I've ever seen a player do. It'd be fitting if we lost 21-17.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Giants are terrible right now. They're about as bad as the worst Browns teams.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Eagles almost gave that game away, but everything about their last drive was perfect.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

jags :woah let's be reasonable about this fellas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My usertitle told no lies.









Woo what a game lol. Howard was definitely the MVP, crazy how he got that game-winning TD after leaving the game twice due to his right shoulder. Defense has looked pretty good for the most part in these 2 home games, but looked like crap on the road in Tampa. Just happy they avoided a 3rd straight 0-3 start. On to Green Bay.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

61 Yard Field Goal for the motherfucking win what a kick by Elliot. I was selling that dude up the River earlier in the game and since getting signing and that was a clutch Field Goal. Let's be honest though the Giants should of been behind 20 plus points we kept them in the game a veteran Eli and jack ass OBJ nearly won them the game. For real the immaturity of that fool for real peeing like a Dog and acting a fool on the sideline and no one stepped up till the Coach said calm the fuck down. Where are the leaders on that game, if I'm the QB I'm getting into his face but Eli doesn't want to make waves which makes no sense this is his team to lead. I'm shocked our defense held together the majority of the game with Cox, Darby, Hicks, McLeod, Sproles either out before or during the game. Great win fellas let's spring off that win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jerry Reese should be fucking fired. Shit-house level GM. 6 years and counting to fix an OLine, genius.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> Giants are terrible right now. They're about as bad as the worst Browns teams.


Giants are going 0-16 this year. No doubt in my mind. This is the WORST NY team I have ever seen in my life time, and I lived through the 90s. 

Oh and John Jerry, that stupid delay of game penalty cost your team the game. Great job moron. 

The 2017 Giants are the most incompetent group of halfwit, moronic, pea brained, slack jawed, fuck faced, jack rabbits I have ever seen wear the blue. 

Fire the coaches, fire the players, and fire the management. Throw out the baby, the bathwater, and the fucking tub it came in. 

Play the practice squad! 

At this point, what's the difference?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



TripleG said:


> Giants are going 0-16 this year. No doubt in my mind. This is the WORST NY team I have ever seen in my life time, and I lived through the 90s.
> 
> Oh and John Jerry, that stupid delay of game penalty cost your team the game. Great job moron.
> 
> ...


I can't believe we almost beat Philly in Philly. Shows how good they are.

John Jerry cost them the game. John Jerry, the offensive lineman that Reese decided to keep and sign to a 3 year contract extension this offseason for some strange reason.

Horrible signing. It's time for Reese to go. He should've been fired with Coughlin 2 years ago.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

As crazy as this sounds I am getting tired of Odell as well. Guy has serious immaturity problems and teams like the NY Giants don't normally deal with that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So when I said the Giants were the worst team in the NFL after week 1, people disagreed with me. 

Nice to know they proved me right! Nobody disagrees with me now!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Brady showing once again why he is the GOAT


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

These player td celebrations are incredibly lame.

If you score a td in the NFL celebrate how you want. You've worked your ass off but just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



starsfan24 said:


> Packers will win the north because the rest of the division is incompetent, and the Packers will win the division and do nothing in the playoffs again.


Lol just kidding we suck.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My friend parlayed the Broncos (-3) with the Bucs (-2.5) yesterday, and I told him I could see the Broncos having one of those weird road struggle games they have every now and then.

Yep. :renee2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> Brady showing once again why he is the GOAT


with the help of the refs :mj


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



starsfan24 said:


> Lol just kidding we suck.


Lions gonna win the division then?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Great bunch of games this week.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



starsfan24 said:


> Lol just kidding we suck.


We're good again! :mark



Stax Classic said:


> Lions gonna win the division then?


I'd say so yes.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I was not expecting this from the Skins.

HTTR! I was so nervous for this game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

How bout them REDSKINS! :woo

Symbolic win for the nation's capital on this day on controversy. Cousins was LIGHTS OUT, Thompson was ELECTRIC, the defense was STINGY and attacked the ball at every chance. AMAZING WIN! :done

4 sacks! 2 interceptions! Fewest yards allowed since 1991! What a night! :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

start Howard last week, scores 0.7 points :mj2

bench Howard this week, with the injury scare and poor form, scores 28.9 points :mj2

the guy I'm playing this week had Wilson/Cook/Gurley/AB/OBJ :mj2

atleast the Pats won :brady3


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well count me as a true Titans believer now.

The Titans should have blown out the Seahawks.

Fact.

The score was not indicative of what happened. 

Two first half phantom calls kept Seattle close. One on a holding on Decker that negated a Maroita rushing TD and resulted in a field goal, the other calling back a punt return by Adore Jackson, on a phantom block in the back, which was atrocious, and resulted in a punt. I am waiting for the NFLs usual Tennessee apology. But in this rare case the team won anyways. The Titans are a legit contender in the AFC.

Richard Sherman should have been thrown out of this game, and if any Titans player had of done what he did they would have been tossed. 

The final was 33-27 but without the horrid calls it should have been 43-27 and Seattle was no where near the Titans. 

Today was a bizarre day in the NFL.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Bengals are pretty bad this year yet again


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Not to get political but I'm pretty riled up about this anthem issue.

Most of these players do a LOT of charity work whether it be through the team itself or by starting their own foundation. Alex Smith for example helps fosters teens get the needed resources for education and other things to help them become a better citizen. That's patriotic. Helping inner city youth have an out in football camps. That's patriotic. Hell, just going to hospitals and making ill children smile. That's patriotic. They are helping their city and this country become a better and happier place. That's fucking patriotic.

They will do more work this season than the majority of people bitching at them to stand up for a flag which I can assure you is not as patriotic as all the other things they do that simply isn't talked about because that would break the media narrative. Props to everyone who is taking a knee to bring light to issues and thank all the players who do way more charity work than I can even dream of.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



TomahawkJock said:


> Not to get political but I'm pretty riled up about this anthem issue.
> 
> Most of these players do a LOT of charity work whether it be through the team itself or by starting their own foundation. Alex Smith for example helps fosters teens get the needed resources for education and other things to help them become a better citizen. That's patriotic. Helping inner city youth have an out in football camps. That's patriotic. Hell, just going to hospitals and making ill children smile. That's patriotic. They are helping their city and this country become a better and happier place. That's fucking patriotic.
> 
> They will do more work this season than the majority of people bitching at them to stand up for a flag which I can assure you is not as patriotic as all the other things they do that simply isn't talked about because that would break the media narrative. Props to everyone who is taking a knee to bring light to issues and thank all the players who do way more charity work than I can even dream of.


Fucking Amen! 

How bad are the Dolphins, if we couldn't even tank against them?  As much as I want us to get the #1 pick, I can't deny it felt good to squish the Fish. Jamal Adams is a star in the making. The Cleveland game in a couple of weeks will probably go a long way towards deciding who gets that first pick, although our Defense could perceivably win us a few games if they continue to play at the level they did yesterday...


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello I just watched highlights of Vikings vs buccaneers . Case Keenum was looking good as replacing Sam Bradford and the interceptions were good they did not drop ball the whilst intercepting it. 

The pass protection was good allowing Case Keenum space to get the ball in right areas.

I hope this form can continue and they don't start stop win then loose then win .

In the UK we got brief highlight on the BBC and sky sports app. So I use youtube to watch 7-8 minutes highlights on the NFL channel .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



TripleG said:


> The Giants are the worst team in the NFL.
> 
> They are so woefully incompetent its pathetic.


Ahem. :marvin


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Not going to claim I have the slightest idea about the NFL or American football in general but the behaviour of the players with these protests is absolutely pathetic. Playing the victim culture is rife in the U.S I see


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Damn good game goin on in Arizona right now. Been some great effort plays on both sides.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This game is fantastic. Need the Cardinals to at least get within three here tho. Preferably win.

Edit: Jesus Christ is that lazy. Can't touch him when he's grounded at least?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Not sure why you don't kick the field goal there and hope to get the onside kick. That and the challenge earlier in the game that clearly wasn't a catch were pretty questionable. Otherwise, good game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Glad to see Dallas not play like shit here in week 3. Not that Denver didn't have a lot do with that ass kicking last week of course.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Seemed like it was gonna be the type of game the Cowboys usually lose but pleased to see them remember how to play the game of handegg and get the W. 

:garrett


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Some thoughts on week 3:

1. OBJ is hilarious. I dislike the Giants and him, but damn, that was funny.
2. Jags game was one of the most surprising games in a long time.
3. Jets are the best team in NJ!?
4. More Brady magic.
5. The run off rule (Atl/Det) is necessary and legit, but man, that's a deflating way to end a game.
6. Are the Bills good?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This team burying themselves again with turnovers smh.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My god is this game something.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Patriots/Bucs next Thursday? Ok... I see you NFL :bjpenn


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

They should just end the game now before the Packers win 50-0.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Another terrible performance on the road. Management needs to start urging Fox to start Trubisky or fire his ass.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That Trevathan hit......


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

How wasn't he ejected on the spot? The NFL is such a joke. Prayers for Tae.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Damn, the Bears are having a shit run, at least by their standard as an iconic franchise. Tough division, certainly doesn't help that the Vikings are actually playing good football.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



starsfan24 said:


> How wasn't he ejected on the spot? The NFL is such a joke. Prayers for Tae.


yeah that was a pretty dirty hit. Dude had plenty of time to change the angle of his hit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Bears are awful aside from Jordan Howard

that Trevathan hit on Adams, if that was Vontaze Burfict he'd be shot by Goodell on the spot tbh. sickening collision and totally avoidable. hope they suspend Trev for it

also JORDY NELSON is really good at football


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Renegade™ said:


> Bears are awful aside from Jordan Howard


And Tarik Cohen.

Didn't watch the game (Thursday night games are never possible living in the UK), but can't say I'm surprised. Just happy we got on the scoreboard :bjpenn


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello Today I went Regents Street London where normally a busy street ( Brooks Brothers, Jaeger, etc ) was closed until 17:30 .

There was kicking competition, throwing competition , running competitions and stuff for kids. 
Halfway down the street was stage where she i got there was the dolphins cheerleaders chatting on the big screen, even a ex dolphins player threw some balls out. 

There was 2 NFL shops selling Saints and dolphins merchandise only ( as Vikings fan there was no Vikings merchandise ), popcorn was also on sale .

After chatting with some of the events staff we walked to end where there was Vince Lombardi trophy fans had to download an app to get your photos taken with it ( my friend and I didn't want download an app).

I did go to the Nike town to look at merchandise all they had was jerseys and tee shirts not caps or other stuff.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Prometheus said:


> yeah that was a pretty dirty hit. Dude had plenty of time to change the angle of his hit.


Suspended for two games.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914224456100392965


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hyde questionable for the late afternoon game, and my only backup is playing in the early games. First world fantasy football problems.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

New Orleans vs Miami Dolphins has been a dull affair so far.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Rumor has it that Jared Goff is actually good this year.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

deshaun watson on fire


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:fuckthis

The Patriots secondary is killing me.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Pratchett said:


> Ahem. :marvin


Ahem.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Holy injuries today.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Stafford taking a beating today, been sacked like 7 times damn.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Patriots and Falcons lose.

1st place Buffalo Bills :drose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:damn at the Texans putting up 57 on the Titans. Watson had himself a real nice game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Vikings are Cook'd :damn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Giants are the worst team in the NFL. It is indisputable at this point. 

0-16. Its gonna happen.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

We're 4 weeks into the season and I still can't fucking tell who's good or not. :lol I _think_ the Rams are, but... who knows. Buffalo!?

Watson giving Kareem Hunt a run for his money for that OROTY award I see.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> We're 4 weeks into the season and I still can't fucking tell who's good or not. :lol I _think_ the Rams are, but... who knows. Buffalo!?
> 
> Watson giving Kareem Hunt a run for his money for that OROTY award I see.


It's always hard to tell who is actually good this early.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Without a doubt one of the worst SNF matchups of the year tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Vikes last year :damn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Without a doubt one of the worst SNF matchups of the year tonight.


With the way the year has gone so far, watch it end up being a nailbiter lol.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Watching the Ravens game today like 










This team...Day after my birthday and I get this fuck fest. Got damn.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



The Absolute said:


> Ahem.


You can have this one I guess.



TripleG said:


> Giants are the worst team in the NFL. It is indisputable at this point.
> 
> 0-16. Its gonna happen.


I'll just let you and @The Absolute have this argument going forward. :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well, this game WAS a nailbiter once upon a time lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well hey, the first half was good. :lol

And how many fucking running backs does Seattle have? God damn it's a new one every time you turn around and they handle business no problem. Rawls, Prosise, Carson, and now this new McKissic guy.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Wow, we really suck at this tanking thing...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If someone told me that my Eagles would be 3-1 going into a mega game vs the Cardinals at home I would of said yeah with what cheat codes and who are we cloning from the past to put on our team. The Running Game today was fucking awesome Blount aka Truck Bus was destroying the Chargers defense by himself. I knew the Chargers would make a run because that's the type of competitor Rivers is, but our Defense made enough stops and that last drive to ice the clock was something they couldn't last year. Man I have high hopes for this team now keep it going birds!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Rankles75 said:


> Wow, we really suck at this tanking thing...


Yeah, the Giants look like the NY team that's tanking this year lol.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, the Giants look like the NY team that's tanking this year lol.


Kind of makes preseason articles like this look pretty stupid... 

http://www.newsday.com/sports/colum...at-polar-opposites-of-nfl-spectrum-1.13820161


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Bears are starting Trubisky this week! The right call imo. Glennon is turning it over way too much.

In injury news, Mariota is day-to-day with a hamstring strain. Dalvin Cook is out for the year with a torn ACL (). Chris Carson went on IR with a fracture below his knee. Cliff Avril will be out "a while" with a neck injury. Jordan Matthews will have thumb surgery and be out about a month.

This is the same injury that Romo had a couple years ago and he apparently only missed one game, so not a huge deal just yet but we'll see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914976168834514944


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Trubisky time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Let's see if these Skins can shock the world again tonight! Kelley and Reed back in the lineup. (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Let's see if these Skins can shock the world again tonight! Kelley and Reed back in the lineup. (Y)


Good start so far. (Y)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

4 and a half minutes to go. 3 point game. Hostile road environment. Defense has been doing damn good considering the amount of people that have gone down on literally every drive. Time to earn your fucking money, Kirk!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jesus man, lost half of our defense it seems.

EDIT: AS I'M POSTING THIS, KANSAS CITY SCORES AGAIN OMG


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What a god damn heartbreaker... :crying::crying::crying:

I hate to pinpoint a game on literally one play because there were too many penalties on defense that kept drives alive, but man... Doctson if you catch that ball we likely win that fucking game.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Congrats to my Sister-in-Law who just won $150 in her office pool, solely because of KC's last score. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

OK, here is a list of things the Giants need to do in the offseason after what I completely sure will be an 0-16 year. 

1) Fire Jerry Reese and any likeminded individuals in the front office. Everyone told him what the problems were and he didn't listen. He shouldn't be the GM. Hire someone that knows what they're doing. 

2) Get a new head coach. Ben Magoo is a horrible play caller and runs an undisciplined team. He isn't cut out to be a head coach. 

3) Trade Eli Manning = Love him, but we need to rebuild from the ground up. Trade him to a team that can use him (presumably a team where he isn't in constant danger due to lack of blocking) and see if you can get some good draft picks for him. 

4) Trade Odell = Teams will be jumping over themselves to get him. Good, they can take him. To me, he's at best woefully immature, and at worst a total basket case. Either way, he's a headache the team doesn't need, and he drops way too many balls to be considered an elite receiver. But like I said, some team will be glad to take him and we can get some good stuff for him because for some reason, people are convinced he's a star. 

5) Fix the Goddamn O-Line! = Yes under my plan, you need to get a new QB and a new receiver or two, and God knows we need a running game. But none of that matters if our O-Line isn't fixed. We'd be losing now even if we had "in their primes" Peyton Manning or Tom Brady under center. There is only so much that can be done when the QB is running for his life and getting sacked all the time. We need capable blockers for the offense to work. Right now, the Giants basically have to throw from the shotgun on almost every play because that is the only way Eli can get time to throw, and heaven help me, they can't run for shit. Fixing the O-Line should have been the top priority in this last offseason, and it wasn't.

Combine all that with the Giants undoubtedly getting the 1st pick in the draft next season, and hopefully they can turn all that into something. We still need someone smart to make all the right draft picks, but if we're lucky, we'll have a whole new team next year and get back to 6-10 or 7-9, and build from there.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I apologize to anyone that had Cook on their fantasy team.
I put him out for the season by drafting him.

You may want to go ahead and cut Fitz and McCoy while there's still time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Won't surprise me at all if Nick Folk doesn't have a job come Monday morning. 5 missed kicks in the last two games.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Poor guy. Has zero confidence. 

I'm happy the Patriots defence finds new and exciting ways to make every game close. Granted they actually played well today but for fuck sakes knock it off with the penalties


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Fuck... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916337144393797633


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916413688608952320
:ha


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Reminds me of listening to Tony Schiavone call old WCW matches. :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*The defense has improved, but our O-line is still doing a shitty job of protecting Brady. He's still got his skills at age 40, but they'll be worthless if his body breaks down faster than expected. Thank goodness Tampa's kicker is so terrible.

In other news, Deshaun Watson continues to solidify himself as my early Rookie of The Year pick. He's gotta have it on lock if he leads the Texans to victory over the undefeated Chiefs.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hogan is a STUD this year 

defensively much better but still look shaky, Brady cant carry the load every week


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



RetepAdam. said:


> Reminds me of listening to Tony Schiavone call old WCW matches. :lmao


*Before that video got taken down, it lead me to Tony Schiavone's very entertaining podcast: http://www.mlwradio.com/tony-schiavone.html. Thank you.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Odell's reaction to Marshall and Shepard BOTH being injured:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917106707230322691
*The Giants' season is over. They'd might as well look to 2018.*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Happy my Eagles are now 4-1, but let's see how they do with the new two games with the Panthers and Redskins. Wentz destroyed a Cardinals Defense I thought would of played better, but they got carved up today.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'll keep saying it until the Giants do it: 

- Fire Reese and McAdo. Like tomorrow. I blame Reese more than anyone else for this. Horrible decision making from the front office in the offseason led to this atrocity. 

- Trade Eli and that fucking cancer Odell. 

- Use whatever you get for them and the top pick in the draft (cause we're getting it. No way this team wins a game this season. No way on Earth) to rebuild the team STARTING with the goddamn O-Line.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Vinatieri is a first ballot hall of famer. Don't @ me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Oh hey, Odell is out for the season. 

GOOD! 

Now we can march along to 0-16 as a classy team and not have to worry about explaining the behavior of our rabid animal of a receiver. 

Seriously, fuck that guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



TripleG said:


> I'll keep saying it until the Giants do it:
> 
> - Fire Reese and McAdo. Like tomorrow. I blame Reese more than anyone else for this. Horrible decision making from the front office in the offseason led to this atrocity.
> 
> ...


This is a complete and total organizational failure from top to bottom. Ownership, to the front office, to the coaching staff, to the players.

It's now time to clean house and start from the ground up:

-Reese gone
-McAdoo & coaching staff gone

Eli can play out his last year here next year only because it will likely be a meaningless, year 1 of a rebuild type of year. I doubt we would get much for a 37 year old QB at this point.

Beckham with either leave on his own, or who knows? Maybe he winds up like every other WR here and doesn't make it out of his rookie contract without seriously slowing down due to lower body injures; Hakeem Nicks, Steve Smith, Mario Manningham, Reuben Randle, etc.

Reese should've been fired with Coughlin back in 2015. Why they kept one and fired the other I have no idea. They were always a package deal to me. And since TC has been fired and Reese was kept, NOTHING with this team has been fixed. Last year was an outlier in part due to the easy schedule. And don't look now, but TC's Jaguars are in better shape than we are. :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I hate this team so much 

I'm so sick of losing to the packers. 

This better be Jason's last season.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Fucking Giants. 

The Giants are so bad, the Cowboys have a losing record and I can't even enjoy it!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Cowboys didn't learn their lesson from last year it seems. Hell of a game though, Rodgers continues to amaze in the 4th quarter.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Aaron Rodgers.................................. what can I say?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Skip bayless almost in tears on his Facebook reaction video tho :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*The Chiefs are too good man. Here's to hoping Watson throws a few more touchdown passes and has a respectable showing before the game ends.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

You guys aren't down often, so I have to take my shots where I can @JM. :frank1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So apparently the Dolphins OL coach has a problem.....



:coke


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Rodgers :banderas wens3

I saw the Dolphins OL coach vid described as NSFW. I didn't see a single boob. Complete waste of my time


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> You guys aren't down often, so I have to take my shots where I can @JM. :frank1


#PICKSBURG :sodone


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> So apparently the Dolphins OL coach has a problem.....
> 
> 
> 
> :coke


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I am never optimistic when current year Dallas Cowboys defenses face Aaron Rodgers. This game was still extremely winnable had T Will caught that pass instead of creating a TAINT. I knew at that moment that 100% we were not winning. The opposing defense scoring almost always means a loss.

AND YET DAK PRESCOTT ALMOST PULLED IT OFF AGAIN. The TAINT wasn't Dak's fault. That's on the WR. Dak Prescott almost led Dallas to victory against Aaron Rodgers and a TAINT.

I was pretty gotten to yesterday, but Dak is keeping me caring about the NFL. Offensive line was improved too. Hopefully this is a trend.

If Dallas just had a remotely average defense...

If they had a great pass rush they'd be the best team in the league. I think we're going to look back at this time and only be able to realize what couldv'e been. Dak will still be amazing though regardless. It's not his fault his management can't put a decent defense on the field. I cn't even remember what it's like to have a good defense. 1996 was the last time? Even that unit wasn't that good. Dallas D's have sucked ever since the decline of Charles Haley. He's the last dominant pass rusher we've had. That's so fucking long ago lol. It's great that Dallas built a good O line. The other part of the Super Bowl equation is the defensive line/pass rushers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Mitchell Trubisky has led the Chicago Bears to a 2-0 lead late in the first.

Everybody bow down to your new NFL MVP overlord!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Defense has played really well tonight. Kinda think the refs have money on Minnesota, they've sucked tonight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

hope this game ends 2-0.

A quick google search tells me the last time a game ended 2-0 was back in 1938.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That was a great fake punt. Now our punter has the longest pass play of the season.









EDIT

Well that sucked. Trubisky looked alright in his 1st start, certainly a lot better than Glennon ever looked, but that pick at the end was costly. Refs were garbage and that phantom holding call helped the Vikings a lot on that last drive. Defense played well for the most part, though I think Bradford looking off helped a lot there. Bears need to take a receiver in the 1st round next year.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

AP traded to Arizona.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



starsfan24 said:


> AP traded to Arizona.


Never understood the Saints signing him, was never a good fit in that Offense and they already had Ingram...


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello as UK Minnesota Vikings Fan, I watched the Minnesota Vikings vs Chicago Bears on tv today SKY+ in the UK (recorded overnight ).

The first quarter Sam Bradford look slow lethargic and giving away a safety for 2 points was stupid.

The second quarter is was better but Bradford was still not performing and had to be replaced .

Then in third quarter the team looked better Keenum setting up a touchdown but the bears strike back and the game is even between both sides but Vikings just winning in last moments of the 4th quarter with a field goal getting the win.

I hope the team get more consistent this season .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

First flexed game of the season:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918145547650809857


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



farhanc said:


> Hello as UK Minnesota Vikings Fan, I watched the Minnesota Vikings vs Chicago Bears on tv today SKY+ in the UK (recorded overnight ).
> 
> The first quarter Sam Bradford look slow lethargic and giving away a safety for 2 points was stupid.
> 
> ...


To be fair they rushed out an injured Bradford. They honestly could've waited another week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



starsfan24 said:


> AP traded to Arizona.


*They fired Chris Johnson too:* http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000859548/article/cardinals-release-veteran-rb-chris-johnson



> The Cardinals called on Chris Johnson in a pinch. Now he's been pinched.
> 
> Arizona released the veteran running back on Tuesday, the team announced, after acquiring Adrian Peterson in a trade with the New Orleans Saints.
> 
> ...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918576090523762688
Now we go to a NY court I believe.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

a Thursday night game that I am actually interested in watching!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Thank you Football Gods for helping us win tonight vs the Panthers and giving us our best Record to start off the Season since maybe our Super Bowl year where we went 4-0 or 5-0 till we got smacked by the Steelers. I'm not taking about SB at all just a stat there, but I'm so happy to see my Eagles really perform well on both sides of the ball. The Eagles Defense had Cam Netwon in fits all game and outside of that Drive toward the 4th quarter he was pretty much average all game. Wentz outplayed him and I wished he made a few better throws, but credit the Defense playing hard when it mattered to make it hard for both guys at times. Cox after missing two games had a huge presence in this game and we are only getting healthier with hopefully Hicks who's injured isn't serious and Darby coming back maybe after the Game we have the Skins. People were wondering if this team had it to be really compete in the NFC that includes me, and they proved it tonight how great they can be.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*LET'S TAKE PHILLY TO THE SUPERBOWL, FIRST PLACE NFC EAST!!! LET'S GO!!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My man Wentz! Repping the ND proud. Good job Eagles.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Thanks for the memories Bowman. Sad you were never the same after shredding your knee against the Seahawks.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello As UK based Vikings fan , I am intrigued to how consistent the team will be tomorrow against packers .

I hope the team have a fit starting quarter back , as in the last game against the Bears Sam Bradford was not performing so I hope he dose the right thing for the team by either declaring him fit or unavailable for the game.
Not play when he is not ready, as it made the first quarter difficult especially with the safety giving away 2 points .

Luckily the game on television in the UK.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

should I drop Elliot from my fantasy squad ? or is he coming back

someone give me advice :mj2

this is my squad


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

LMFAO why do you have Jamaal Williams at RB? bench that dud, Aaron Jones is taking over in GB and TyMont will be their pass catcher. honestly, I'd wait and see about Zeke as you literally have ZERO RB depth if you drop him and he doesn't serve his suspension until next season


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Keep zeke til something is certain. Depending on who is available, you might be able to upgrade your depth some. Not sure there will be much in a 12 team, but worth a look. There's a few people that you could take a flyer on that are available in most leagues that I like better than your current players.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:mark: Eat a dick Rodgers, ya smug motherfucker. Hope your season is done.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Rodgers, noooooooooooooo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Playing the refs as well as these cunts. Same story as always.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Holy shit they just said Rodgers might be done for the rest of the season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Headliner said:


> Holy shit they just said Rodgers might be done for the rest of the season.


Which means he'll come back in week 16 and beat the Vikings and then the Lions to win the division.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Stay the fuck gone Rodgers ya bum :sodone

Lions division now. For my Vikings, I kinda hope we have 3 QB's start 4 or more games.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Are the refs just completely done trying to hide they are paid by Kraft? Disgraceful. Any wonder why this league is a joke?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This schizophrenic ass team. :saddrake


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

No surprise that the Football Gawds punished Barr with a concussion for his late hit on Rodgers :kobe5

Number of Packers' injuries is unbelievable, even the Bears will finish higher if Hundley plays out the rest of the season

Romo incoming imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DA said:


> No surprise that the Football Gawds punished Barr with a concussion for his late hit on Rodgers :kobe5
> 
> Number of Packers' injuries is unbelievable, even the Bears will finish higher if Hundley plays out the rest of the season
> 
> Romo incoming imo


ut with your late hit nonsense. Not every hit that injures is illegal. Home team always gets the close calls, so it wasn't even close to being illegal. Not to mention the refs manually blowing Rodgers the whole season. Clean hit as they can be.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This team is an embarrassment. Times like this I really miss Dave Toub. These special teams fuckups don't happen under his watch.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

354 yds from McCown...

I just cant with this defense.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Epic late hit Vikes. Good job.

Good season Packers. We might win one or two more.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I can't believe my Skins won the game on an offensive pass interference.

I lowkey feel bad for the 49ers though, 0-6 and could have legitimately won 5 of those games.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well, somehow we won lol. Jordan Howard continues to be great.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello as UK Vikings Fan I thought the game was stop start , the injury to Rodgers withstanding. There were some points where the Vikings were being picked off , the ball being punched out causing the packers go up field was a mistake .

But the defence made up for the mistakes .

However the injury to Rodgers as Vikings fan makes the season more interesting as the packers will have problems ( As a person I don't want anyone to get long term injury during a game) .

I hope the QB situation is resolved for the Vikings Teddy Bridgewater ( coming back ) , Case Keenum (currently being used) and Sam Bradford (inured).

As in my previous post I think the team need consistency in QB position. If I had choose I would use Sam Bradford as number 1 as he is more mobile .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



farhanc said:


> Hello as UK Vikings Fan I thought the game was stop start , the injury to Rodgers withstanding. There were some points where the Vikings were being picked off , the ball being punched out causing the packers go up field was a mistake .
> 
> But the defence made up for the mistakes .
> 
> ...


Teddy might not come back this year. Once they activate him from the Physically Unable to perform list, they'll have 3 weeks to determine whether to activate him or put on season ending Injured Reserve. Putting him on Injured Reserve would also mean his contract option would roll over an additional year, so if he does get healthy, we have him locked up an extra year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Blatantly corrupt.

Done with this bullshit league.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If the Chiefs can pull off this comeback, I'll never doubt them for the rest of the season.

They'd be the only consistently successful team in what is otherwise a very chaotic and unpredictable season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

KC always cures the PICKSBURG woes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Bet KC is kicking themselves for going for it on 4th down, huh? 

Anyways, so the Giants...

So McAdoo-Doo isn't calling the plays and we are playing without that mental patient disguised as a football player, Odell Beckham Jr 

And the Giants are leading 17-3 at Halftime against a team with a good defense. 

Gee guys, wish you had realized these changes needed to be made in Week 2! 

Tell me again how we need Odell. I invite you now to tell me the positive influence that raging lunatic brings to the team.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



TripleG said:


> Bet KC is kicking themselves for going for it on 4th down, huh?


If not they should be. Needed 2 scores regardless. Take the points.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

LMAO at the Giants beating the Broncos. This has been one of the more unpredictable seasons that I can remember.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

yep. I have no clue what so ever what teams are good and which teams are bad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

everyone is bad tbh


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That feeling of being a Falcons fan.










I guess it's an improvement over the Super Bowl. This time they only blew a 17 point half time lead against the... Dolphins...

Here we go again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Not sure if any UKers watched Sky's coverage of NFL down the years, but Kevin Cadle who presented it up until last season passed away today. He was brilliant in his role and when he was replaced last season, you could feel the big hole from his departure.

He was also a very successful basketball coach in the UK scene and presented Sky's NBA coverage when they had it.

He has already been missed, but now there is no chance of him coming back, he'll be missed even more.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I still think the NFL is fucking garbage, but at the same that Antonio Brown catch and run for the TD. Wow.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

why did the steelers crush KC? How did they do it?

I'm not the biggest nfl-fan in the world but I'm ready to put some money on the Steelers to win the super bowl...


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

"Crushed" is a bit of an overstatement. Its being overhyped due to them beating the last unbeaten team(which was also overhyped). 

Chiefs played terribly for 3 quarters of that game and still had a chance to win it at the end. It could even be argued that Chiefs playcall on 4th and goal took them out of the game moreso than the steelers as a team did. They kick that fieldgoal and they are likely taking the game into overtime. 

Steelers still have a long way to go, imo.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Andy Reid is one horrible ass decision maker. 4th and 2 when you're down by 9 and you GO for it? Wtf? :lol Take the easy 3 dude. Made no sense.

Also, I hate all these fucking injuries. HATE them


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I feel like the injuries are caused by all the Thursday night games and giving teams only 3 days to get ready for them. Should just do away with them altogether or at least have teams have a bye before playing in them.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

that didn't take long for KC to answer. 99 yards in 3 plays.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What. The fudge. Was Beast Mode thinking there?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jesus fucking christ that was the most absurd ending to a game I think I may have ever seen. :lol

Romo saying he thought they could run three fade plays in 8 seconds gave me a good laugh too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Wow, what a game. RAIDAHS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Absolutely amazing end to that game. Fucking insane


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So teams that are supposed to be good but are actually trash become good again when they face the Chiefs?

Got it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

that was insane. a once in a lifetime ending.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Remember some Chiefs' fans downplaying the impact losing Eric Berry would have, doubt they lose that game if he was playing...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

after a trash start the last few Thursday night games have been really good tbh


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Why does Brett Hundley look older than Brett Favre?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That Bears D.









Nice win, and the Bears match their win total from last year. (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Two back to back good defensive performances from the Bears. I hope this is a corner we are turning when it comes to this. We have the running backs sorted. If we can officially count on our defence, then we're getting close to being a good team. We desperately need receivers and we have to wait and see if Trubz can be our answer to QB. But possibly better times wait ahead? I hope so.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Baltimore is done. Flacco should request a trade. They've brought no one in on offense to help him. This franchise is crumbling.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Watching this team hurts my life at this point. We never got a franchise back after Rice, they pissed away Torrey & Boldin for no fucking reason. Perriman is a Grade A bust. They've failed to give Joe anything outside of Steve Smith and that's a glimpse into what you could have if you put guys on the field with a desire to win & the corresponding skills.

It could be worse, like Browns/Colts bad but FML.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

the year of the injury continues


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello as a Vikings fan from the UK I find good that team are coming in to form for the international series next week at Twickenham Rugby stadium and *I will be attending with a Friend *.


The quarterback problems seam to going a away for the time being.

I hope whichever quarterback they choose for the next game in London is actually fit.

Furthermore I hope the Vikings get acclimatised to UK quickly as I hope they remain injury free for the game.

It will interesting to see what the team does in London next week.

I will be *posting my thoughts on the game *in the evening once I have collected my thoughts reflections on the game.

I have noticed that some NFL think that the international series as a wate as it means as loss of a home game.
However I think different sports need to grow out their tridational markets, increased globalisation makes more money in the long run and makes more fans.

I read somewhere in the 1970's on the sports magazine that they have the Super Bowl highlights the next week and no live coverage.

Then in 1980's Channel 4 had games on tv then in 90's it went to sky satellite tv (still ) then channel 5 when channel 4 stopped , then it was channel 5 with ITV having the playoff and super bowl .

Then the BBC got the game for a bit then channel 4 the game back then it went back to the BBC.

Eurosport I think and the Monday night game for a bit .

Now we get highlights on BBC of some of the games ,with live international series with Super Bowl and SKY have live games Sunday/Monday/ Thursday, playoff and super bowl and pro bowl US time games.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm done, guys.

I'll see you in the Superbowl when all of the AFC faces all of the NFC, because everyone's gonna have the same record at this rate. :lmao

Every week I think I have a pulse on where the season is going and every Sunday leaves me confused.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well it's an improvement over the Super Bowl. Can't blow a lead, if you don't have one.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Don't know if anyone remembers my award rankings last year, but I think I'm gonna bring em back after tonight's game. (Y)

These injuries though... man they're getting bad everywhere you look. Malik Hooker out for the year, Joe Thomas missing time for the first time in his career, Carson Palmer out for several weeks, etc etc.



blackholeson said:


> *Baltimore is done. Flacco should request a trade. They've brought no one in on offense to help him. This franchise is crumbling.*


You're probably not gonna see this, but isn't Flacco the main problem? He's been pretty average the past couple years. The offense has suffered from too many injuries and retirements.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well, my Titans beat the Browns in overtime 12-9 yesterday. So, not a great win, but hey, it's a win. I'll take a 4-3 record at this point in the season.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922207805448314880
What the fuck is wrong with this guy? 
Is this all just a joke for him? 

Just...wow. 



PS:
The Pats D looked so much better. Now please, keep playing like that.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Skins are scoring EARLY this season, I love it!

If we can upset the Eagles, there's a high chance we're winning NFC East.

If we lose, we're probably fighting for Wildcard at best.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Wentz is incredible :done


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

We're getting destroyed right now.

Eagles are no joke this year.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Titans are 4-3 going into the bye....

I have mixed feelings.

We are one horrible call away from being 5-2. 

But in three games this year we have played like a team trying to get a top five lottery pick.

Our pass rush is non existent, our offensive line is not playing as well as last year and Marcus is inconsistent. 

I don't think we are a contender, but watch us play like the 66 Packers week 9 then the 2017 Browns in week 10.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Before I even talked about the Eagles vs Skins game, I wanna say this: I want to be apart of Deuce Gruden's Training Regiment because dude is jacked as fuck did you guys see a picture of this guy woof. As for the Eagles 6-1 don't believe it, Wentz's mental toughness man they were struggling early on due to partly the Skins Defense playing them well, and them having that lay off since their game vs the Panthers. Still he hung in there and he has no fear to make tough throws and he had plenty of them, while giving us more highlights like that dead to rights escape where he got lost in the sea of players and got a first damn amazing to watch this kid. Sad thing though Peters is probably doneso for the year, maybe even his career at 35 it's going to be a tough road for him to come back, we'll need to draft some OL in the Draft because our backups are hot garbage and they showed it during the game. Hicks I hope isn't done for the year, but he couldn't put weight on his ankle, so they told him to have his leg before carting him off when he was the sideline. He's a true leader on the defense like Jenkins just hope he comes back this Season, if not Kendricks will probably return this weekend, and I trust Nigel, Goode with him to do their thing when it matters.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Wentz has been an absolute magician against us this year... wow. Guy is a legit candidate for MVP right now. Leading the league in TD passes on the team with the best record in the game. Kudos. 

Browns fucked up giving him away. :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

tbf if he did end up at the Browns he'd be trash, because it's the Browns


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My worse fears came true Peters ruptured his Achilles and Hicks is on a Crutches with a Boot on sighs

Hicks you're a great player, you weren't 100% and now you can't stay healthy that's a problem if you want to stay on a team if you keep getting injured you won't stay on rosters like that.

Not really Wentz had no options outside of Ertz and Jordan when he felt like playing if he was with the Browns with a few options he would of had the same numbers as he did last year.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Really think I could do a better job with that Falcons' Offense than Sarkisian. The man's absolute garbage. Still pissed about the way the Jets lost to Miami on Sunday. Probably helps us in the long run, but throwing away a 14 point 4th Quarter lead to a backup QB (and giving up a ridiculous interception at the end) is such a Jets thing to do...

Firmly back on the tank train (if I ever left), just can't face the thought of having another journeyman QB under Center. Either that or throw a load of money at Kirk Cousins..,



DA said:


> Wentz is incredible :done


Yeah, looks like I was way off with him. Although, I wasn't the only one... ?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/dawg...podesta-explains-passing-on-carson-wentz/amp/

How's that working out for you, Cleveland? 

Although, considering how badly Hue Jackson's handling the Browns' QB situation, I'm glad they didn't get Wentz...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

let's be honest here, if Wentz ended up in Cleveland he'd be rubbish. it's the system, not entirely the QB (although I do find Kizer overrated af and Hogan is just, meh)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923249495269433344
This guy had 810 yards and 4 TD's last year, so not bad for a 7th round pick. :bjpenn

Lord knows the Bears could use ANY receiver at this point lol.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

New England LB Dont'a Hightower is out for the rest of the season with a torn pec. Big blow for an already struggling unit...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923249495269433344
> This guy had 810 yards and 4 TD's last year, so not bad for a 7th round pick. :bjpenn
> 
> Lord knows the Bears could use ANY receiver at this point lol.


I haven't watched Da Bears at all this season, but seeing scores, is Chicago actually improving?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> I haven't watched Da Bears at all this season, but seeing scores, is Chicago actually improving?


Yeah, the defense has improved a lot and they're starting to force takeaways again and are getting sacks as well. Running game is nice and steady with Howard leading the way and Cohen is a playmaker RB who's our best receiver atm. The passing game stinks but I chalk that up to having no receivers (hence the trade) and them not having Trubisky throw a lot to try to avoid mistakes. I don't think they're a playoff team this year but they're not the shitshow they were last year either.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

When the season started, I would have bet the house that come this Miami/Baltimore game, there was 0% chance they would be combined above .500.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Alonso *should *have been ejected for that hit on FlacGOAT, he *will *be suspended, & someone needs to take a few twists at his knee before the game is over in the next dog pile. Fuck that bastard.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jesus christ if you played Baltimore's defense in fantasy this week... :done

But anyways, let's do my first rankings of the season! :woo

*Most Valuable Player*

1. Alex Smith (1,974 Yards, 15 TDs, 0 INTs, 72.4 Comp %, 120.5 Rating, 1 Rush TD)
2. Tom Brady (2,208 Yards, 15 TDs, 2 INTs, 66.4 Comp %, 108.4 Rating)
3. Carson Wentz (1,852 Yards, 17 TDs, 4 INTs, 61.6 Comp %, 104.0 Rating, 196 Rush Yards)

IMO it's a clear 3 man race right now between these 3 QBs with each of them leading the league in different categories. Smith currently has the edge considering he hasn't turned the ball over and the huge gap in completion percentage. He even leads the league in yards per attempt, which could be very deceiving when you look at that 72% mark. Kareem Hunt is a guy you could mention here too but he doesn't even have a handle on ROTY right now with Watson playing the way he is, plus you'd have to run for a good 2,000 yards and 20 TDs to win MVP as a running back these days. 

*Defensive Player of the Year*

1. C.J. Mosley* (68 Tackles, 0.5 Sacks, 1 Forced Fumble, 2 INTs, 1 TD)
2. Demarcus Lawrence (27 Tackles, 9.5 Sacks, 3 Forced Fumbles)
3. Calais Campbell (32 Tackles, 10 Sacks, 2 Forced Fumbles)

* Stats include tonight's game *

Yeah so this award is still pretty much up for grabs and I'm only throwing Mosley at the top for right now after seeing that sweet pick-6 tonight and the guy is just _really_ fucking good (leads the league in tackles too). A lot of this will boil down to team record as well but holy shit Demarcus Lawrence has been a revelation this year. Recorded a sack in every game. Been a monster. Campbell has already had the best season of his career just 7 games into the year at age 31. Had 3 games of 2+ sacks too and that's just crazy. Shout out to Harrison Smith and Justin Houston as well.

*Offensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Deshaun Watson (1,297 Yards, 15 TDs, 5 INTs, 61.1 Rating, 101.1 Rating, 202 Rush Yards, 2 Rush TDs)
2. Kareem Hunt (717 Rush Yards, 5.8 YPC, 4 Rush TDs, 285 Rec Yards, 2 Rec TDs)
3. Leonard Fournette (596 Rush Yards, 4.6 YPC, 6 Rush TDs, 1 Rec TD)

*Defensive Rookie of the Year*

1. T.J. Watt (26 Tackles, 4 Sacks, 1 INT)
2. Marshon Lattimore, Tre'Davious White, and Eddie Jackson. I can't separate them right now but they've all got their hands on the ball and scored touchdowns.

Malik Hooker would be leading this category, but since he went down for the year I think it's Watt's to lose but watch out for those other corners.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

lol the ravens trying to give false hope that they might be a good team this year nice try


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yup, the Dolphins are who I thought they were. Falcons and Jets should hang their heads for throwing away big leads against that train wreck of an Offense. As should I for tipping them to win...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I think Baltimore's defense is good enough to possibly get them to 9-7 and make the playoffs on a wild card, especially with Brandon Williams back and the AFC being wide open past the top 3 teams imo (KC, NE, Pitt). They have basically no weaknesses on that side of the ball. Lot's gonna depend on if the offense will continue to be horse shit or not and if anyone can stay healthy. Alex Collins looked amazing last night.

Nice trade for both teams. Buffalo sheds his monster contract & adds yet another pick (they're fucking stacked next year) while Jacksonville's d-line gets even scarier!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924055790360645633


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello I will be attending Vikings vs Browns game in London on Sunday at Twickenham rugby stadium .

As UK based Vikings fan it will be good see the team live in person, I was at the last Vikings London game against Steelers at Wembley Stadium .

The last London game was my first Vikings Game and I enjoyed it , especially as they won the game.

My only concern is about the quarterback who is fit and who wants to play . A few backs Sam Bradford appeared for nearly half the game and went off injured , which was a shame but case keenum was a good stand in and has done well . I hope case keenum gets the space to play and not sacked .

I will give my report on the game tomorrow Sunday .

Yours
Farhan


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Omfg this is either gonna be a fucking miracle or REALLY ugly...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924711238994661376


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Vikes pull one out, Forbath still deathly afraid of XP's but drains 50+.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This officiating leaves a lot to be desired... gotta give the bears a touchdown


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

7-1 Birds up. When's the Trade Deadline coming up on the 31st of October man we really need a OL Lineman or RB. Theirs a such a lure on the Offensive at times when the Running Game isn't working, and it happened again and level of talent between the Skins vs the Niners is huge in my mind. I don't know who's out there to get, but they seriously think to start to think about it, because Peters was so good even at his later age, his backup is going to get Wentz murdered he's so lazy blocking at times it's pathetic to watch that dude play. Still with the Defense playing so well Sidney Jones and Darby are due back within the next few weeks damn this team is going to even better if all goes well. Not gonna lie I really want to Skins to kick the Cowboys asses, but look out the Saints are 5-2 weren't they 0-2 to start?


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Drew Brees 23/28, 299 yds. WHO DAT!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Officiating was trash today again jeez, NFL refs really giving NBA refs a run for their money these days. Not much else to say really other than the defense did all it could but the offense couldn't hold up its end of the deal. We should make a trade for another receiver tbh.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello here is my report and thoughts of Minnesota Vikings vs Cleveland Browns from Twickenham Stadium in London England at the game ( in person).

Hosting then event Sam Quek Great Britain Olympic filed hockey gold medalist and Dareen Fletcher (Radio and TV commentator who did NFL on BBC Radio ).

An Americans got talent person sang the American anthem , followed by Laura Wright (Soprano who sings at England football, Rugby, FA cup final ,etc) sang the national anthem of the UK.

The Vikings first drive was intercepted by the browns with lead to touchdown for the Browns but the extra point was missed.

The Vikings had punt but after a fumble by the Browns on put return the Vikings got field position which lead to 35 yard field goal which was good.

During what I assumed was advert break or studio stuff some people went around the edge of pitch men on jump shoes doing backflips and jumping and women with tee shirt cannons firing tee shirts .

Hanford Dixon Ex Browns cornerback was interviewed by Sam Quek and Darren Fletcher about his time with the Browns and the game thoughts .
The next drive was punt so at end of first quarter 6-3 Browns.

The second quarter started and the first drive ended with a punt for the Browns .

There was a long pass by the Vikings but there was pass interference 15 yard penalty 1st down but the move ended up as punt.

The next Browns drive ended as punt as well .

When the Vikings receive the ball they manager their first touchdown but a missed extra point .

Then a missed tackle on 3rd down gives the Browns excellent filed position which resulted as a touchdown and an extra point . It was 13-12 Browns halftime.

The second half .

The first drive was intercepted Vikings ball, resulting in field goal chance for the Browns . The defence at that point looked shakey .
But they missed the kick no points .

John Randle ex Vikings Defensive tackle was interviewed on the sidelines and chatted about his time in the NFL and cheered on Vikings fans.

On next drive the Vikings score a touchdown and go for a 2 point conversion it was good.

Then next drive resulted in punt for Browns. The Vikings next drive result in penalty for the Browns which the Vikings use to score touchdown with an extra point .

Then next 2 drives 1 for each team resulted in punt .

The next Browns drive resulted in punt and no yards in drive .

Stefon Diggs caught a long pass on 3rd down but Browns challenge and it is ruled incomplete so a punt , I thought it was 50/50 I would have the Vikings position and the first down .

The browns we looking desperate so on a fourth down they go for it and it turned over, the resulting drive for the Vikings resulted in 51 yard field goal making it Vikings 33 Browns 16 and the last browns drives resulted nothing, so the game ended. Vikings 33 Browns 16.

Overall I thought the first half the Vikings looked defensive shakey but they got a lot better in second half resulting in the win.

From what I see Case Keenum running game needs a lot of improvement when he tried to run with ball himself it looked shakey.

His throwing was good ,but as the Browns were 0-7 now 0-8 he was not tested much , but against a much better defence he could have problems .

I hope Sam Bradford gets back as his running game is a lot better and I think and quarterback who can actually run has an extra dimension to their game.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

C the Skins are playing pretty well on Defense and Offense today man, and Thompson is a gem of a player for your team. Question has anyone heard any news on this?

http://www.12up.com/posts/5737839-r...-pursuing-calvin-johnson-in-trade?a_aid=36553

Lions want to trade Calvin Johnson to a team and my Eagles are thirsty to have him. I mean Jeffrey's deal for the Birds is one year, what if they trade Alshon to the Lions and we get Calvin Johnson, but that's alot of money for the Eagles to eat up though I think it was 15 or 16 Million for a year for him Alshon I mean. I mean were already dangerous on Offense with Sproles out for the Year, but if we somehow get Calvin while keeping Alshon and just give up picks talk about a deadly team to have.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

gawd damn deshaun watson is the fucking man too bad obrien is a pussy 

put the ball in watson's hand :fuck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

ok so I think everyone expected Watson to crash back down to earth vs Seattle, but the guy is LEGIT. it helps having Hopkins and Fuller in career form too I'm sure, and a capable RB + TE in Miller and Griffin, guy has weapons everywhere and he is using them. can't believe I passed on picking him up after the Pats game in fantasy

Gostkowski missing two FG's, guy has been better this season than last but still, he's not the old Ghost that's for sure


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Renegade™ said:


> ok so I think everyone expected Watson to crash back down to earth vs Seattle, but the guy is LEGIT. it helps having Hopkins and Fuller in career form too I'm sure, and a capable RB + TE in Miller and Griffin, guy has weapons everywhere and he is using them. can't believe I passed on picking him up after the Pats game in fantasy
> 
> Gostkowski missing two FG's, guy has been better this season than last but still, he's not the old Ghost that's for sure


The funny thing with Gostkowski is he is still like the 2nd or 3rd best kicker in the league, he has just been soo good the past 10 years when he comes down earth with most of the other kickers, us pats fans are like OMG he sucks lol

its like when Brady has an average season and isn't top 3 in the league but maybe like 4 or 5, pats fans act like its the end of the world, when most teams would kill for Brady at 80% of his elite self.

If BB can win with this injury-riddled team, it will probably be his best coaching year ever.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jets keep on tanking. Falcons shouldn't get too cocky, most teams would have beaten them comfortably given the opportunities we had. They're still a long way off the team that made the Super Bowl last season...


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> The funny thing with Gostkowski is he is still like the 2nd or 3rd best kicker in the league, he has just been soo good the past 10 years when he comes down earth with most of the other kickers, us pats fans are like OMG he sucks lol
> 
> its like when Brady has an average season and isn't top 3 in the league but maybe like 4 or 5, pats fans act like its the end of the world, when most teams would kill for Brady at 80% of his elite self.
> 
> If BB can win with this injury-riddled team, it will probably be his best coaching year ever.


very true, just being so used to how ridiculously good he's been the past 18 months have been a shock, but he is arguably still the best kicker anyway. Tucker, Bailey and maybe Lutz are up there, but I'd only consider Tucker over Gost

honestly if the Pats are to win it this year, we're going to have to do it by out scoring whoever we play as whilst our DEF has improved, it's still shaky and I can't see us holding out stronger offensive teams


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm pretty much at my wits' end. The NFL wants to manufacture close games via officiating and fuck them for doing it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well that Dallas game went about as well as I expected with half the starters (and backups) out from the o-line and guys in the secondary dropping like flies. I don't expect our season to get much better from here. We've got 3 of the best squads in the NFC lined up the next 3 weeks (Seattle, Minnesota, & New Orleans). Their d-lines are gonna FUCK us up for sure. :lol

Oh well, at least my guy Kerrigan is playing well. :$


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924983879500468229
Horrible news, hope they can save his leg.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

ugh come on medical science save zach miller's leg pls

i hope he has a rocky bleier type life after this where they tell him he'll be lucky to walk unaided but he goes all-out to play again, does, and is a good player for years


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924983879500468229
> Horrible news, hope they can save his leg.


I didn't realise it was that serious. "Just" thought it was most likely the end of his season. Really hope that he'll be up and walking again, even if it means his football career is over, as that means very little in the grand scheme of things. With so many skilled doctors these days, I gotta believe they'll mend him back properly.

He's going through all this and he still managed to hold onto the ball and not let it hit the floor. Good Lord, what a player/man.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Big time trade! Seattle getting serious now but that number 2/3 corner spot is still a problem imo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925142174043340806
EDIT: And holy shit the Pats traded Jimmy G!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925154828577378304


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Very interesting trade by the 49ers, don't usually see big trades like that in the NFL at the trade deadline. Guess they got cold feet about the quarterbacks in the '18 draft class.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Very interesting trade by the 49ers, don't usually see big trades like that in the NFL at the trade deadline. Guess they got cold feet about the quarterbacks in the '18 draft class.


Maybe this means they'll dedicate their offseason to signing Jimmy so we can keep Cousins. :lol Crazy they already cut Hoyer.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Maybe this means they'll dedicate their offseason to signing Jimmy so we can keep Cousins. :lol Crazy they already cut Hoyer.


Which means Hoyer is virtually a lock to go back to New England.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Good lord Denver's offense looked terrible tonight. I know Siemian has been inconsistent but man he looked REALLY bad throwing way off platform all night. Didn't help that when he did put it on target, Bennie Fowler dropped them. 

Also, Green Bay vs. Detroit on Monday night next week? I'm gonna need that flexed out for sure. Lemme get that Falcons/Panthers game please. :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

the only good player on that Denver offensive side is Demaryius Thomas. guy is a stud WR that has had to deal with terrible QB play since Manning's decline at the start of the 2015 season, and Siemian is so bad I genuinely feel sorry for him. Denver as a whole need to shake things up, first by benching Siemian if they want to be any chance

Pats trading Jimmy G is strange, guess we'll sign Hoyer to backup Brady. not sure what this means for next season other than Brady is playing on it seems


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Jimmy G to the 49ers? How do you like that, Kirk? 

Don't rate the guy personally, but SF didn't give up much for him and he can't possibly be worse than Beathard. Seattle's move for Duane Brown made sense, though Houston came away with a nice haul for a disillusioned 32 year old LT...

Jay Ajayi traded to the Eagles for a 4th round pick. Bit of a shocker, although he was a locker room distraction. Don't know if he's really that much better than Blount tbh, although he is about 5 years younger...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*ESPN considering dropping NFL*

As NFL ticket sales dwindle and ratings plummet throughout the United States, ESPN is considering dropping its marquee ‘Monday Night Football’ programming as angry fans tune-out after months of player protests.

According to the Hollywood Reporter, sagging viewership and dismal ratings are forcing television network’s to re-think their approach to the National Football League, with executives considering reducing ‘Thursday Night Football’ to just ten games and dropping ‘Monday Night Football’ altogether.

“ESPN has been able to pull off a dramatic judo move in recent agreements with its affiliates, one whose importance cannot be overstated: There is no longer specific contract language that requires the cable giant to have NFL games in order to earn its lofty (and industry-envied) subscriber fees, currently more than $7 per household. This means the network would not face automatic decreases in that vital artery of its dual revenue stream,” writes the author.

“Sure, distributors would be aghast, demanding to negotiate lower fees probably immediately, but the point is, there would be negotiations, enabling ESPN to do everything it could to keep those numbers as high as possible,” the article adds.

The NFL is struggling to ease tensions with furious fans over their professional athletes’ months-long protest of the national anthem. As ratings plummet, owners and officials are beginning to bar their players from “taking a knee” before the game. Earlier this month, just two teams –the Dallas Cowboys and Miami Dolphins- banned their athletes from “disrespecting” the anthem and the flag.

https://www.iheart.com/content/2017-10-30-no-thanks-espn-considers-dropping-monday-night-football/


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ESPN considering dropping NFL*

Lmao have fans really stopped watching because of an harmless protest?

Really shows how fucking retarded some Americans are.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: ESPN considering dropping NFL*



DELETE said:


> Lmao have fans really stopped watching because of an harmless protest?
> 
> Really shows how fucking retarded some Americans are.


Harmless? My one uncle is a vet and he’s bothered by this. It’s not harmless it’s very disrespectful


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: ESPN considering dropping NFL*

Is that really legit? Wow, never thought i'd actually see that being considered.........


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: ESPN considering dropping NFL*

ESPN :bosque


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ESPN considering dropping NFL*



Mra22 said:


> Harmless? My one uncle is a vet and he’s bothered by this. It’s not harmless it’s very disrespectful


Stop. I'm not getting in a debate with you because it is honestly pointless and a waste of time. I have had debates with people who agree with your dumb opinion and they provide the same retarded points. It does not affect you in anyway besides hurt your sensitive ass feelings. 



Also tell your Uncle I said "Thank you for your service".


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: ESPN considering dropping NFL*

Will Ajayi now be able to run the ball again? Let's hope so folks, because his greatness was snuffed by a horrible Miami offense.



Mra22 said:


> Harmless? My one uncle is a vet and he’s bothered by this. It’s not harmless it’s very disrespectful


I'm a veteran and I'm bothered by the protests. Not that players are protesting, but that people's first reaction is to yell at the protesters rather than look at what they're protesting. The fact a person would rather stop watching football than address the cause of the protest bothers me. I want the protests to stop but only if the cause of protests is fixed. 

I'll add that I've done nothing differently in my life since the protests started. So, I'm only preaching and not acting. That's disrespectful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I have zero issues with the protests. To protest is to be American.

I have major issues with officiating as well as the rules of the game. I'm of the opinion that's why people aren't watching the NFL like they used to. It's the game. It sucks.

Except for :dak

He's fucking awesome.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Eagles getting Jay Ajayi for a fourth Round Pick talk about a steal. This helps Blount greatly as well as the other young Backs for my team and it's a RB hopefully we can nail down for a long term when Ajayi is only 24 himself. I mean we don't know if Blount will resign with us after this Season so it's a Insurance Policy I guess. From what I saw he hasn't run well lately, but the Eagles Offensive Line is better than the Dolphins so he should do better number wise for us going forward. I still thought a OL trade would of nice to get too today, but hey we've more weapons this team is scary and just got scarier.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Panthers traded Kelvin Benjamin to the Bills :monkey


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



A-C-P said:


> Panthers traded Kelvin Benjamin to the Bills :monkey


He’s not done anything this year


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Mra22 said:


> He’s not done anything this year


But still, they are already missing Olsen....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*The Browns forget to approve a trade they agreed on :maisie2



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925468092385447936*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



AryaDark said:


> *The Browns forget to approve a trade they agreed on :maisie2
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925468092385447936*



:ha

The Browns :bosque


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Browns stay making the Bears look like a competent franchise. :bosque


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Browns stay making the Bears look like a competent franchise. :bosque


The Bears made a trade to move up from #3 to #2 to draft a guy that the team with the #2 pick wasn't going to take 

:draper2

No, what the Browns do is still worse :bosque


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Maybe the Bengals can offer the Browns Dalton as compensation :draper2*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

A rare case of the Browns' ineptitude benefitting them. They were going to give up a 2nd and 3rd rounder for McCarron!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: ESPN considering dropping NFL*



Mra22 said:


> As NFL ticket sales dwindle and ratings plummet throughout the United States, ESPN is considering dropping its marquee ‘Monday Night Football’ programming as angry fans tune-out after months of player protests.
> 
> According to the Hollywood Reporter, sagging viewership and dismal ratings are forcing television network’s to re-think their approach to the National Football League, with executives considering reducing ‘Thursday Night Football’ to just ten games and dropping ‘Monday Night Football’ altogether.
> 
> ...


ESPN has watched Monday Night football ratings go down for a while now, NFL ratings have been down over the last few years even before the protests. The product has become harder to watch with rule changes, crappy games on national TV, etc. ESPN has been moving chairs around really for the last year or so with many of their layoffs. Baseball, NFL, college basketball, etc...many of those names have been let go as it seems like ESPN is going to start paying more attention moving forward to College Football and the NBA (especially considering the money they have spent on their broadcasting rights).


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The kelvin Benjamin seemed really odd to me, he might not be the receiver they expected when theyd rafted him but he was still their best. 

Olsen is only getting older and he's injured, maybe they see DEVIN FUNCHESS as teh future, he did have that nearly 200 yard game this year.

Maybe McCaffrey will just switch positions, he barely runs the ball anyways.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jeremy Lane failed his physical so he doesn't go to Houston in the trade. The Texans get a 3rd rounder next year instead, which is probably even better. Wow.

That Jay Ajayi trade is a real head scratcher. Idk what Adam Gase is attempting to do with that offense but I don't see how it got any better without Ajayi but I guess we'll see. Philly has their RB of the future though so good for them.

Kelvin Benjamin trade was a bit of a surprise as well but Carolina probably just didn't wanna have to pay him with the weight issues he's had or something. Their offense probably won't be much different. Hope to GOD we see more touches for McCaffrey for my fantasy team's sake though.  Getting a 3rd rounder isn't too bad I guess. 7th is pretty much irrelevant. Buffalo is seemingly doing everything correctly right now so it would be cool to see them back in the playoffs and they've acquired a ton of picks for next year.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

When I saw the trade with the Panthers and Bills I was thinking yeah Benjamin has been inconsistent at times on the field and yeah he was due a big contract coming up that the Panthers weren't willing to pay, but, with Olsen already out the last thing you wanna do is trade away weapons when you're in the mix in the NFC to make the playoffs? Atlanta is up and down and the Saints defense are going to to be death of them eventually, while the Bucs look to be falling by the wayside. Those young WR's better step up, you can't tell me Cam is happy seeing him go and it's the worst time to do this with the Falcons coming to town.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Couple of Facts

1. Jimmy G is too handsome not to succeed. Great trade by SF

2. Harrison Butker is the #1 kicker in the NFL because his 21 fantasy points helped me to beat Chip by one point on Monday night


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925852082309124096
Welp, let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The irony is amazing here. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925747866320162817


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The best part is that the Browns(who are having their own QB crisis) are paying the majority of osweilers salary to now be the starter for the broncos.

https://www.milehighreport.com/2017/11/2/16596402/brock-osweiler-contract


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So Luck's out for the rest of the year. Colts waving the white flag on this season and can't say I blame them tbh.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Reports rolling in that there is some concern that Deshaun Watson tore his ACL in practice today


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Sweenz said:


> Reports rolling in that there is some concern that Deshaun Watson tore his ACL in practice today


Sounds about right.

Astros win World Series, Texans lose their rising star stud QB for the year.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926189951280173056
Confirmed

My gawd this sport is terrible at times


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

da that is the opposite of confirmed. :lmao

not saying that it isn't likely an acl injury, but it says in the tweet itself that they're still waiting on confirmation via a MRI.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

You can pretty much take it as bank if Ian Rapaport is even just speculating on it

Don't you lmao at me you geek


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If DA says it's confirmed, then it's confirmed :villa

Would be nice if the injury bug could just go away.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926193465624551425
There. Is that enough CONFIRMs for ya?

Magic :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:armfold


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:UDFK

:udfk

ok whew


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DA said:


> You can pretty much take it as bank if Ian Rapaport is even just speculating on it
> 
> Don't you lmao at me *you geek*





Joel said:


> If DA says it's confirmed, then it's confirmed :villa
> 
> Would be nice if the injury bug could just go away.





MrMister said:


> :UDFK
> 
> :udfk
> 
> ok whew


mods?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

We finally have qb and the this shit happens 

screw you sports gods :vincefu


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Man, fuck this season! Can we just simulate "Madden" style to February? Never known anything like it...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

@LONZO

Have you seen the Luck news that Rappaport is putting out there?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> @LONZO
> 
> Have you seen the Luck news that Rappaport is putting out there?


that luck hasn't recovered from a shoulder injury dating back to almost a year now?

our team is great at fucking things up for generational qbs, nothing new. i hope he recovers well and if he can't win here eventually goes onto winning somewhere else while we stick with a guy because he had cancer.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

DESHAUN :mj2

god. dammit.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

At 3-5 in my FF league I still felt good about making playoffs because I had Watson. Now that is all gone. Sigh. Still can not believe how he went off last week. Then again I benched him so of course he did. Cost me a win last week. Now this. At least xmas is coming to take the pain. And only 9 more months till next season lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Hencheman_21 said:


> At 3-5 in my FF league I still felt good about making playoffs because I had Watson. Now that is all gone. Sigh. Still can not believe how he went off last week. Then again I benched him so of course he did. Cost me a win last week. Now this. At least xmas is coming to take the pain. And only 9 more months till next season lol


I lost David Johnson and now Watson. One of those years.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> I lost David Johnson and now Watson. One of those years.


Ouch I feel your pain. This is 2nd time in 3 years I have taken a hit cause 2 years ago I lost Jordy Nelson before season started and he was a top pick for me. 

Yea it has been a brutal year with injuries not to mention suspensions and the hurricane that hurt me in week one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I can't complain too much though. I've had plenty of luck go my way in fantasy. Yeah I've had sav in the past, but you gotta be lucky too. You do position yourself for good fortune but it still has to break your way.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Sucks to hear about Watson, he was having a great year too. Been a terrible year for QB injuries so far. I hope the Bears are wrapping Trubisky up in bubble wrap when he practices, don't make me have to watch Glennon quarterback this team again. :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Man, really terrible news with Watson. Guy was having an RGIII-like impact on the game as a rook except probably even better. Damn shame. Let's hope he recovers better than Robert did.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So much for the Bills! Wasn't anywhere near as close as the final scoreline, dominant performance by our Defense and our best game of the season running the ball...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So Zeke got suspended by being falsely accused and now the NFL states there's no chance that he can even get the suspension overruled or suspended. This league is run by clowns. :lmao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

78-42 on predictions this season, which I'm happy with, but I'm only 2-7 on TNF. Just don't get it...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



LONZO said:


> So Zeke got suspended by being falsely accused and now the NFL states there's no chance that he can even get the suspension overruled or suspended. This league is run by clowns. :lmao


Players agreed to it. They should walk out if it's so bad.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



LONZO said:


> So Zeke got suspended by being falsely accused and now the NFL states there's no chance that he can even get the suspension overruled or suspended. This league is run by clowns. :lmao


I don't know if he did it or not, but there has been a severe lack of evidence provided publicly to justify any suspension, let alone a 6 week one. Have proof, suspend all you want. But we are going down a bad rabbithole if we start suspending on accusations alone. Blackmailing future NFL players will start becoming a thing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

... aaaaaand Zeke is gonna play again this Sunday. Ffs


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

BbCZp0fhdPu​
*Deshaun Watson had a guaranteed Rookie of The Year season ruined by this injury :sasha3*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*











why did it have to be watson couldn't you gods take some one else


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Somehow Tom Savage has never thrown a touchdown pass in his career (jesus). Might be seeing some TJ Yates or Matt McGloin before the year's over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

@JM Zeke is playing this week. Just thought you would want to know. :garrett


pffft tags


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



HiddenFlaw said:


> why did it have to be watson couldn't you gods take some one else


*AND WE TALKIN BOUT PRACTICE!!!*



Corey said:


> Somehow Tom Savage has never thrown a touchdown pass in his career (jesus).


*But their racist ass owner STILL won't bring in Kaepernick :mj4*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Papa Johns caught that $70 million dollar in a day L for trying to chime in on this kneeling issue. It's hard on these NFL streets Pop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Papa Johns caught that $70 million dollar in a day L for trying to chime in on this kneeling issue. It's hard on these NFL streets Pop.


*He also caught Donkey of The Day :curry*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Legit BOSS said:


> *He also caught Donkey of The Day :curry*


You gon learn today. :sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Papa Johns caught that $70 million dollar in a day L for trying to chime in on this kneeling issue. It's hard on these NFL streets Pop.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925753782020997120
lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jacksonville have left Leonard Fournette out of today's game against Cincinnati for breaking team rules. Apparently he missed a team photo this week, though I really hope that's not the only reason!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well damn Rams


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

AJ Green going nuts
Mike Evans crazy flying push
Winston pre-game speech and his part in the Buccs/Saints fight
TY Hilton's TD
Giants not bothering to tackle anyone


Today is one of the craziest days in the NFL I've ever seen


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

super embarrassing day for the league with the jags/bungles and bucs/saints dustups :mj4


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My Titans are now 5-3. Sucks what happened to Watson but now The Titans have a pretty good shot of making the playoffs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That game in Seattle through...










Great plays, high drama, and a little bit of fuckery. Game of the year candidate right there.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

LET'S FUCKING GET ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT! HTTR! WE BEAT SEATTLE WITH 1/3 OF AN INJURED ROSTER!

Great game Seahawks, I'm just super proud of our coaching this season. We're not out of the running yet!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Fire Jerry Reese.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Lol at the 49ers, go 0-16 plz

If only the proof was still posting on here so I could take the piss out of him and his garbage team. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

HELL of a win for us up in Seattle. A signature Cousins 4th quarter game winning drive on the road that he can finally hang his hat on. Two back-to-back awesome throws under duress.

If only this team could actually play consistently. :lol Vikes and Saints the next two weeks. Won't be easy! New Orleans lookin real good right now.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Don't know how the fuck Seattle failed to hold out at home for a minute and a half against a Washington Offense without it's best two receiving options? Giants continue to show us how to tank...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This hurts more than it should :saddrake


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Chiefs losing is always good. Eagles seem like the favorite to get to the big game. Would love to say the Pats too but injuries probably ruined that. Hopefully the offense could go back to being deadly once Mitchell is back.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Iron Man said:


> Chiefs losing is always good. Eagles seem like the favorite to get to the big game. *Would love to say the Pats too but injuries probably ruined that.* Hopefully the offense could go back to being deadly once Mitchell is back.


This would probably apply normally to any other team except the Patriots.  As long as Brady's still chuckin it, they're still the favorites imo.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> This would probably apply normally to any other team except the Patriots.  As long as Brady's still chuckin it, they're still the favorites imo.


True, they did win it last year without Gronk. Just think the Edelman injury is pretty big since Amendola can't fill that spot. Cooks is great for them but Edelman could turn a 3 yard play into 7 and while he didn't score a ton of TDs he got them plenty of first downs.

I think the D will get better even with Hightower done for the year. Their corners should've been a strength so hopefully they get there in the end. 

Steelers and Chiefs worry me so KC losing every other week is great.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Titans once again did not look good in a win against Baltimore.


Win's a win, but the O line is struggling, Murray is hurt but "playing through it", virtually no pass rush.....

But the good news is that the secondary is starting to improve.

Next week is a classic Titans game, AFC North underdog opponent coming to town, Titans will screw around and might get beat. Either way they will go 1-1 in the next two weeks. If they beat the Bengals they will lose to the Steelers, and vice versa. Been a fan of this team for too long not to know.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

texans went from the best offense in the league to the worst


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



HiddenFlaw said:


> texans went from the best offense in the league to the worst


Well you did just get a world series win.....so there's that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

well, it was a good month or so to have Will Fuller in my fantasy side :mj2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Brett Hundley would be 4th choice QB for the Browns

TRASH

Defense might be an even bigger clownshow


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DA said:


> Brett Hundley would be 4th choice QB for the Browns
> 
> TRASH


For real, this kid holds the ball for 35 seconds minimum before making any throw.

#GiveKaepAChance


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Brett Hundley is garbage. Also, not sure how Dom Capers still has a job in the NFL...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

A surprising mid-season cut:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928393993813151744


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

He'll be back to the Pats then, i take it?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



wkdsoul said:


> He'll be back to the Pats then, i take it?


Yep, they nabbed him off of waivers just a few hours ago.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Kaep doesn't have a job by his own choice, asking too much, and wanting a starting job.

Can't wait to skin some cousins this weekend. His ass is gonna be 10 feet deep.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Seems like every week we're watching a primetime game where someone's star QB is hurt and we get to see the shit backup. :lol Stanton has missed some wide open throws, but if his receivers actually catch the ball then this game is a lot closer.

Also holy hell at the Seahawks having Michael Bennett, Frank Clark, Sheldon Richardson, Dion Jordan, and Dwight Freeney all playing on the d-line. What the FUCK is that they should be averaging like 19 sacks a game. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Some Packers players are even implying that Bennett gave up as soon as Rodgers went down. He wanted out. No need for a guy like that in the locker-room when the going gets tough


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Richard Sherman is done for the season. Ruptured achilles. Have never card for the guy but can't deny he's a great player. Big blow to that defense.

Byron Maxwell and Darrelle Revis are currently out of a job...


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Nothing of value was lost with releasing Martellus Bennett. Dude dropped 11.1% of his targets this season which is second highest among qualified tight ends.

This season has been trash from the beginning and I'm fine with it continuing if it results in Ted Thompson retiring and Dom Capers getting fired. Hell I'd be fine with McCarthy getting fired too. A majority of his head coaching career has been spent riding Rodgers' coat tails and finding ways to lose with an all-time great qb.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Remember when Terry Bradshaw said that he would take Mike McCarthy over Aaron Rodgers? :HA :LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Geez, can't even beat the Packers at home without Aaron Rodgers. :mj4

Yeah, Fox can go.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Skins are definitely a playoff worthy team that probably won't make the playoffs because of our schedule.

They impressed me even in defeat, but the Vikings went hard.

Not looking forward to the Saints next week though :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Vikings just keep rolling rolling rolling


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Case Keenum being good is the surprise of this season for me. I'm not that shocked the Rams seem to be good. All NO ever needs is a defense that isn't pure shit. They might have that now. Eagles showed flashes last season that this was on the way.

lol AFC though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Stephen A Smith and Shannon Sharpe are clowning the Cowboys and their O Line :lmao *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929854363148922881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929853716714332160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929857599628914688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929856251927736321


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Adrian Clayborn has sacked Dak FIVE times today, good god. No Zeke or Tyron Smith and protection goes out the window.



MrMister said:


> Case Keenum being good is the surprise of this season for me. I'm not that shocked the Rams seem to be good. *All NO ever needs is a defense that isn't pure shit.* They might have that now. Eagles showed flashes last season that this was on the way.
> 
> lol AFC though


That and they're actually getting it done with huge production from the run game. Brees hasn't thrown a TD in 2 of the last 3 games... and they're still winning? Don't think anyone would have guessed that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So yeah, the Giants are officially the worst team in the NFC.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

FUCK Jason Garrett

Fuck Roger Goodell 

and fuck this team

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Nice to see San Fran get their first win. Happy for Shanahan and Lynch.

McAdoo is about a day away from being fired.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Fire Reese.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Wait a minute, 27 yard catch from Martellus Bennett? What happened to that shoulder injury? :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Today the Titans did what the Titans do.....somehow make it close.The Titans are a much better team, and we took the Bengals best shot, made lots of mistakes and still won. 

The Titans outplayed the Bengals in every phase of the game, and still had to engineer a last second drive to win. Time of possession was 40-19...wow.

Matthews dropped a wide open touchdown pass, Davis fumbled through the end zone erasing a td and giving the Bengals a touch-back, Our kicker missed his first field goal in 56 attempts from inside the 50. 

This game could have been 27-6

But the Bengals hung in there. That defensive front is legit. 

What I do really like from this Titans team is the improved play of the secondary Adoree Jackson looks like a stud, and Logan Ryan has been an upgrade.....and Kevin Byard is a Defense Player of the Year candidate. 

This Titans team is one elite pass rusher from being an actual contender.

Now it's on to Pittsburgh, I would bet we drop this game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Wait a minute, 27 yard catch from Martellus Bennett? What happened to that shoulder injury? :lol


Belichick gave him a Senzu bean lol.


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Damn, fuck the Pats! Fuckin' cheaters screwing over the game for their own glory. The New England Patriots pulling the same old shit are why I can't stand the NFL!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

the thread title says week 10 already.

To me, this season feels like it has been going on for 6 months already.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



HankG said:


> Damn, fuck the Pats! Fuckin' cheaters screwing over the game for their own glory. The New England Patriots pulling the same old shit are why I can't stand the NFL!


and yet the Colts, Jets, and Broncos are way more historic cheaters than the Pats.....reality over press. I am not a Pats fan at all. I just get sick of the misdirection.

It is hilarious to me that the Colts and Broncos fans, two of the biggest cheating franchises call out the Pats when they have been called out for infractions far more serious multiple times. 

http://yourteamcheats.com/cheaters/

The Broncos won their two Super Bowls with teams that violated the salary cap. This led to a massive advantage and yet it is hardly mentioned because Elway got his Super Bowls. The NFL took draft picks away but very few fans remember, or think this was important. All because the NFL did not want Elway's' legacy tarnished.

What did the Pats do? Something that several NFL teams were also accused of including the Colts by recording practices? Deflate gate? Seems like the Pats dominated that game vs the Colts who played the game with the same balls.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

One of the rare times I'll find myself complimenting the Patriots;

but in a season as crazy and unpredictable as this one, it's pretty surreal to STILL see them dominate as they always do.

I'd rather them not win the Superbowl again this year, but if they did I wouldn't even be able to criticize it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*So you're telling me the Bengals are only 4 games back with 7 games to go. Easy.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

@Cashmere is somewhere crawling away from the TV


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*The Broncos got historically WRECKED last night by THE GOAT :brady5

But I'm still laughing at Stephen A clown the Cowboys :lol
BbcP36rB56P
*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Steelers are the worst 7-2 team in the history of the league

Retarded head coach
Retarded offensive coordinator 
Retarded defensive coordinator
Overrated offensive line
Overrated RB (yesterday James Conner would've been the far better choice than Dance Master Le'Veon)
Old inaccurate QB
Bad secondary but that's how it's been for years
Worst punt returner in the league (sorry AB but it's true)

If it weren't for the defensive line, LBs and WRs being among the best in the league this team would be 3-6 at best


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hey, I kinda called this! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930190963661611008


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What do you guys think of the big 4 in the NFC?

I personally would do Saints > Vikings > Eagles > Rams

I'd rank the Eagles higher but it's tough as they've had a much easier schedule than the Saints and the Vikings.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Saints are playing the perfect formula for the playoffs right now so I'm pulling for them (because the Skins aren't going anywhere ). Defense isn't giving up much and they're running the bell better than anyone. Need to throw to win a game? Well you've got Drew Brees. Their schedule isn't super difficult either so it very well may lead them into home field advantage in the playoffs unless Atlanta comes back to life (still have them twice). Philly still has Dallas, Seattle, LA Rams, and Oakland. Not easy.

Would LOVE to see old man Drew knock out Brady or Roethlisberger in the big game. :lol No one knows how Wentz, Goff, or Keenum (Bridgewater?) will perform in January either.

Time for some updated rankings post week 10!

*Most Valuable Player*

1. Tom Brady (67.3 Comp %, 2,807 Yards, 19 TD, 2 INT, 108.3 Rating)
2. Carson Wentz (60.5 Comp %, 2,262 Yards, 23 TD, 5 INT, 104.1 Rating, 211 Rush Yards)
3. Alex Smith (69.6 Comp %, 2,444 Yards, 18 TD, 1 INT, 113.9 Rating, 173 Rush Yards, 1 TD)
4. Russell Wilson (62.7 Comp %, 2,543 Yards, 19 TD, 6 INT, 97.4 Rating, 290 Rush Yards, 1 TD)

The 3 man race has now turned into 4 with Russell Wilson being literally all of Seattle's offense.  You can easily make cases for any of these guys and I wouldn't really argue against you, but for now I'll stick with Brady. At age 40 (!!) he's leading the league in completions, attempts, & yards and he's on pace for his best season statistically since 2011 (where he threw for 5,200 yards and 39 TDs). 

*Defensive Player of the Year*

1. Demarcus Lawrence (37 Tackles, 11.5 Sacks, 3 FF, 2 FR)
2. Calais Campbell (37 Tackles, 11 Sacks, 2 Forced Fumbles)
3. A lot of people (Everson Griffen, Harrison Smith, Luke Kuechly, Ryan Shazier, Micah Hyde)

*Offensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Kareem Hunt (800 Rush Yards, 5.2 YPC, 4 TD, 331 Rec Yards, 2 TD)
2. Leonard Fournette (629 Rush Yards, 4.3 YPC, 6 TD, 149 Rec Yards, 1 TD)
3. Alvin Kamara (417 Rush Yards, 6.5 YPC, 4 TD, 373 Rec Yards, 2 TD)
4. JuJu Smith-Schuster (29 Receptions, 521 Yards, 18.0 Avg, 5 TD)
5. Evan Engram (40 Receptions, 443 Yards, 5 TD)

Deshaun Watson  Hunt has slowed considerably in recent weeks, but it's still his award to lose at this point imo. I felt the need to add in some more guys who are also came only really strong in recent weeks. Keep your eyes on Kamara. He's been red hot lately and so has JuJu who's developed into a monster deep threat. I know Engram has no shot at winning this, but still need to mention how consistent he's been on that terrible Giants team.

*Defensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Marshon Lattimore (36 Tackles, 2 INT, 8 Passes Defended, 1 FF, 1 FR, 1 TD)
2. TJ Watt (31 Tackles, 4 Sacks, 1 INT, 4 Passes Defended)
3. Tre'Davious White (36 Tackles, 1 INT, 13 Passes Defended, 1 FF, 2 FR, 1 TD)
4. Marcus Maye (49 Tackles, 2 INT, 2 Passes Defended, 1 FF)

Still a tight race here. Gotta give big credit to Lattimore for New Orleans' resurgence on defense. If you're a PFF reader you know how well he's been grading. White is tied for the league lead in passes defended, so that's huge. I didn't even notice Marcus Maye over there for the Jets pairing up to make an awesome safety tandem with Jamal Adams. Their numbers are pretty similar but he's made more big plays.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yeah, I might pick the Saints to get to the SB now too with the way they're playing. They've got the defense and run game and if they end up in a situation where they HAVE to pass, then Brees can easily light up someone with his arm.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Zeke is dropping his appeal and will serve the entire 6-game suspension. Dallas plays 3 games in an 11 day span coming up, so that'll be interesting. 

Also, Buffalo is benching a QB who's accounted for 12 TDs this year with only 3 picks. Management must REALLY not care for Tyrod...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930807030905937920


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I won't say no to a watchable Thursday night game.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Steelers whipped us tonight. But I really hope we see them again.

I know it's crazy but I believe we are better.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Greenlawler said:


> The Steelers whipped us tonight. But I really hope we see them again.
> 
> I know it's crazy but I believe we are better.


Mariota had some BAD interceptions tonight. That new camera angle really did wonders to see those unfold.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Another huge blow for Seattle.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931892831916122112
Also, this picture is legit


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Lemme just say this early into the Redskins vs Saints game...

Swearinger's a defensive monster, jesus.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Fuck off, Barth. Just fuck off.

Well done, Trubz. I'm excited to see where you can go.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Barth with one of the WOAT kicks I've seen in a minute. He can go, along with Fox. Hopefully we get Trubisky some weapons in the offseason.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

We make mistakes that I didn't even know existed, I can't believe the Redskins found a way to give that game away.

Especially with the rest of our schedule it was still very possible to make the playoffs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

lol at Peterman


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Drew Brees, Mark Ingram, Alvin Kamara. I hate em all. :lol

Season is over. New Orleans is legit. Lattimore was basically out the whole game and then Okafor went down later and they found a way to win with a huge comeback after giving up 400+ yards of offense and 31 points. FUCK

Also, wtf Chiefs?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I remember being worried about them early in the year, rightfully so because their defense was complete shit but once again they get stronger as the season goes on. Brady is either MVP or behind Wentz right now. 

Oh and before I was also worried about the Chiefs but they sure did drop off huh :lmao. They still scare me as well as the Steelers but they were much scarier after they blew "us" out.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I watched the Packers game then some of the Bills game.

It may have been the worst Sunday of football I've watched in my life.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What a beautiful performance tonight for my Eagles vs The Cowboys and I really worried about them when it became Halftime. The time off really made them sluggish on both ends, but they made adjustments which decides winning or losing in Football and Dallas couldn't do anything about it. I just love that my team has so many options on Offense and it gives any team fits when you have multiple guys to run the ball or catch the ball when you want to do that as well as a Offense. If they can keep that together and rolling I don't see how this team doesn't go deep in the playoffs outside of the team sinking the bed the whole game. Oh if theirs one thing to take for Dallas is their Running Game. Tonight they had a good amount of Running Plays and Formations that got them solid yards with Morris, if they have any chance to make the playoffs keep using those formations.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Only Packer waking up Monday morning with even a little hint of happiness will be Brett Hundley now that he knows there is a QB in the NFL who is even worse than him


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Redskins have to be the best 4-6 team in the league... right? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So Barth got tossed thankfully, and replaced with Cairo Santos. Had a good year last year with the Chiefs, and was off to a good start this year before getting injured. Hopefully he's more effective.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932628116329123841


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Ridiculous decision from the Seahawks to go with a fake FG at the end of the first half, good thing it didn't end up costing them...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hell of an entertaining game last night. Definitely the best Monday Nighter I've seen this year. Russell Wilson is a fucking magician out there but all these injuries on defense is really gonna hurt Seattle. Pete Carroll making some really stupid ass decisions doesn't help either.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Fuck I just found out Terry Glenn died. I liked him in Dallas even if he was injured a lot. Could've been better than he was but injuries derailed him. 


On a lighter note I also found my Cowboys are done. It's ok we'll be back next season. Except we have the problem that even with a pass rush our secondary is bad. Maybe they'll get good though. Not holding my breath.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Saitama said:


> Only Packer waking up Monday morning with even a little hint of happiness will be Brett Hundley now that he knows there is a QB in the NFL who is even worse than him


Hundley looks like Aaron Rodgers compared to Peterman.

So basically The Bills benched their game manager QB for an unknown in the middle of a playoff race because their defense couldn't stop anybody.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Really good game to start the day. Great effort from the Lions to make that comeback and shout out to MARVIN FUCKING JONES for once again balling out. :lol Everson Griffen probably just put himself neck-and-neck with Calis Campbell for DPOTY and may have the edge if they keep winning.

Now, let's go Chargers and Skins! :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Always nice to see the Cowboys lose. :frank1

Distracts me from my own team. :saddrake


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Chargers actually have a chance to win the AFC West now.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Holy shit guys. I had Rivers, Keenan Allen, Latavius Murray, Matt Prater, and Marvin Jones all in my money leagues this week. :done

Needless to say, I'm pretty happy with today's games. :lol And HELL YES to the Chargers winning the AFC West! Pulling for them now.

And the Skins got a rare primetime win! It wasn't pretty, but a win's a win.  KERRIGAN

EDIT: Also happy to see Perine performing at the level I knew he could coming out of Oklahoma. I knew he'd be a steal in the 4th round.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Raiders still looking for their first interception. :lol

This is almost difficult to believe:



> Highest single season passer ratings in NFL history
> 1. Aaron Rodgers (2011) — 122.5
> 2. Peyton Manning (2004) — 121.1
> 3. Tom Brady (2007) — 117.2
> ...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yeah the no ints thing is incredible. If that happened in Madden's franchise mode, I'd take the game back and complain about it's glitched.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So were the games that interesting today, or did none of the teams anyone cares about play outside of primetime this week?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What in the actual fuck happened to the Chiefs? So bizarre how this has legit opened the door for the Chargers to win the division.

Dropping some new rankings after tomorrow night's game. Definitely gonna be some new names in the mix and some new guys leading the pack. Alex Smith and Kareem Hunt have fallen off a cliff...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

ASJ must have a sore ass, the number of times he's been fucked by the refs this season...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Watched the entire 23-0 loss to the Ravens, but then of course I just had to fall asleep right before Brett Hundley puts in a performance like THAT in primetime :sodone

Still don't believe the numbers so it's quite possible that I am dreaming this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So Geno Smith is now my starting quarterback. 

Well, that's it.....I'm out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

As a longtime Giants fan, so much to unpack here with Eli and the Giants. 

This is how I see the impact of this decision and it's a huge one that shouldn't be understated how this is a turning point in the Franchise history.

- First, I don't believe McAdoo ever really was a big fan of Eli. Last year, when he questioned some of Eli's decisions, and in the offseason when people were all over Flowers saying "he needs to learn to play without a clean pocket". Some thought this was a distraction thing and Eli can handle it. But we saw the part about the pitch counts in training camp. Also drafting Webb in the 3rd round. And a week or so ago when McAdoo commented that other QBs would get reps and then backed off. Part could be McAdoo blaming Eli's play for the offensive struggles, which in turn saves McAdoo's game planning. Either way, I don't think McAdoo was a big Eli fan.

- We all saw that Giants were going to look at a QB in the first round. They've leaked their interest so Darnold and Rosen have their antenna up to come out in the draft. So that was in motion. This move further cements that. 

- I have to believe McAdoo didn't do this alone. As noted above, he's shown signs he's not an Eli guy. But they had to wait until officially eliminated so Mara can get on board. The whole offer to let Eli to start and keep the streak going was a feeble nod of respect to Eli but Eli rightly told them to shove it (in a classy way).

- The best case for the Giants was to replay 1993, ie when Simms started and Brown/Graham were on the bench to learn. I thought this would be a good plan for 2018. Let Eli start, and Webb/new first rounder watch. But the x factor here, was the salary cap. The Giants might well have realized to get a QB with a top 3 pick will cost too much to keep Eli and that QB around. So really, Geno is getting his chance to play the veteran QB to keep the seat warm for the new QB. Who saw that coming with Geno as a veteran hand to ready the kids.

- Get Webb on the field in meaningful downs. Don't bring him in down 20 in the 4th quarter. I can play QB against a defense playing prevent that stopped caring. If you are going to do this to Eli, at least get something out of it. Learning that Geno Smith is a caretaker makes this move a waste. Get Webb real experience and cut the crap.

- Eli has to be traded. This is it for Eli. The move has been made and its time to get value for him. If you can't support him in the cap with a new first round QB, you need to trade him and get something back. Teams will want him. Denver and Jax come to mind. Probably you will get a 2nd rounder for him, I'd hope. Think Donovan McNabb to Washington right now. But with this move, Eli is done as a NYG in my mind.

- And lastly, this is it for McAdoo. In my mind, Mara is settling all family business. McAdoo gets to be the bad guy here. But the organization has decided to move on from Eli. No one likes McAdoo anyway, so the "smartest guy in the room" becomes a useful idiot to ownership. The Giants franchise needs to move on from Eli. There is no graceful way to do it with his streak and all he's done. So let the guy who isn't popular do it anyway. And then you fire him after the season and start over from the ground up with a new coach, new QB, and likely a new GM. I think this move has Mara all over it because he's now realized it's time to start this entire thing over. Get the last month of the season to see Webb, say your good byes to Eli, maybe put him in the final Redskins game as a thank you and start everything over in 2018.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Tbh, Eli should've been benched like a month ago. It's a smart move long-term though, put in a shitty QB to ensure you keep tanking and then use that top pick for a QB in next year's draft.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yeah, kinda feel bad for Eli after watching him answer questions about the benching. Looked really emotional. Would be cool to see him traded to Jacksonville and reunite with Coughlin.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Eli deserved to go out in a better way than this smh


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Should have cut Eli when he could have still signed on elsewhere


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The way this season went, I never expected Eli to come back next year. I knew things were going to go into fire sale mode and replacing an aging quarterback was going to be high on the priority list. 

However, doing it this way, not allowing him to finish out this shit heap of a season, sends the message that Eli is somehow to blame for this. Forget the injuries at wide receiver, the behavioral problems of nutcases like OBJ, a couple years of weak drafts, spending over $200 million on a defense that hasn't been up to snuff, lousy play calling, and an offensive line that is about as effective as parking cones. No, lets put the blame on Eli. That's real fair. 

And I could get it if they wanted to give the rookie QB some reps just to see what they've got. But to start Geno Smith over him is an insult. 

Losing I can deal with. Disrespecting the people that made the franchise a success to begin with rubs me and the fanbase the wrong way. 

I mean for God's sake, he's a two time Super Bowl MVP. Jerry Reese owes his career to Eli Manning and the success he has helped generate for Big Blue, and this is how you want him to go out? 

If Eli doesn't retire and heads over to another team (heading over to Jacksonville with Tom sounds pretty great right now, right?), and he does well, I will rub that shit all over the face of Giants' management. 

And finally, if Eli Manning is not with the Giants next year and McAdoo and Reese are, then I will lose my fucking mind.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Tbf that $200 million defense looked totally worth it last year and people were actually praising the investment, but idk what happened to them this year. 

I obviously don't follow the Giants as closely as you guys do, but I'm definitely cleaning house after the year if I'm the owners. McAdoo is an idiot (legit never liked the guy or his terrible haircuts :lol) and Jerry Reese has done a terrible job at addressing the offensive line and running back problems in recent years. Not to mention you could probably already label Flowers and Apple as 1st round busts.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

As someone who is a Jaguars fan I don't want to see Eli there, but feel resigned to it happening. It's also going to suck next year seeing Allen Robinson in another teams jersey next year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DirectorsCut said:


> As someone who is a Jaguars fan I don't want to see Eli there, but feel resigned to it happening. It's also going to suck next year seeing Allen Robinson in another teams jersey next year.


They've got a boatload of cap space so I don't see why they can't afford him. Could cut Chris Ivory and Marcell Dareus to get even more too.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> They've got a boatload of cap space so I don't see why they can't afford him. Could cut Chris Ivory and Marcell Dareus to get even more too.


I haven't looked into it much myself but I think with signing Telvin and shoring up some of their other defenders it's probably going to be tight. Hurns and Posluszny contracts also aren't helping.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Pre-week 13 rankings:

*Most Valuable Player*

1. Tom Brady (68.4 Comp %, 3,374 Yards, 26 TD, 3 INT, 111.7 Rating)
2. Carson Wentz (60.2 Comp %, 2,657 Yards, 28 TD, 5 INT, 104.0 Rating, 253 Rush Yards)
3. Russell Wilson (62.3 Comp %, 3,029 Yards, 23 TD, 8 INT, 95.2 Rating, 401 Rush Yards, 3 Rush TD)

As long as Brady keeps up at this pace and they keep winning like they always do, he's still my MVP. Wilson is doing what Rodgers did for Green Bay last year, and that's literally carrying this team on his back when there's injuries everywhere. That also means that he's not winning this award and very few people will vote for him. 

*Defensive Player of the Year*

1. Calais Campbell (42 Tackles, 11.5 Sacks, 3 Forced Fumbles, 1 Fumble Recovery, 1 TD)
2. Everson Griffen (35 Tackles, 12 Sacks, 3 Forced Fumbles)
3. Luke Kuechly, Bobby Wagner, CJ Mosley, Ryan Shazier, & Telvin Smith. I'm trying to give the workhorse linebackers some love but idk how you really differentiate any of them right now because their numbers are SO similar. :lol

Demarcus Lawrence can still very well win this award but if the Cowboys keep fading into mediocrity it's not gonna happen. Same can be said for Chandler Jones, who's actually leading the league in tackles for loss right now and tied with Griffen for the lead in sacks. Wide open race still if you ask me. 

*Offensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Alvin Kamara (546 Rush Yards, 7.1 YPC, 5 Rush TD, 548 Rec Yards, 4 Rec TD)
2. Kareem Hunt (890 Rush Yards, 4.8 YPC, 4 Rush TD, 344 Rec Yards, 2 Rec TD)
3. Leonard Fournette (765 Rush Yards, 4.1 YPC, 6 Rush TD, 173 Rec Yards, 1 Rec TD)

Kamara is averaging a staggering 8.2 yards per touch right now and that's just insane. Hunt has absolutely fallen off a cliff and hasn't scored a touchdown since September for christ sake. Fournette was hurt by benching and injuries missing a little time. JuJu and Engram have been quiet the last couple weeks. Christian McCaffrey has had a solid year but not nearly as explosive as you'd hope for out of a top 10 pick.

*Defensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Marshon Lattimore (36 Tackles, 2 INT, 9 Passes Defended, 1 Forced Fumble, 1 Fumble Recovery, 1 TD)
2. Tre'Davious White (42 Tackles, 2 INT, 14 Passes Defended, 1 Forced Fumble, 2 Fumble Recoveries, 1 TD)
3. TJ Watt (35 Tackles, 5 Sacks, 1 INT, 6 Passes Defended)

Toss up between these 3 and I hope Lattimore can get back on the field this weekend. Still a few good safeties out there in the conversation too like Desmond King and Marcus Maye. Carl Lawson in Cincy is doing what Yannick Ngakoue did in Jacksonville last year (what a fucking steal he was btw) and that's literally just sack the QB with no one noticing. Unfortunately he only has 11 tackles so that's not winning anything.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Looking forward to the game tonight.

Read to much news and political nonsense today,
I need to unwind for a few hours,


Enjoy it guys.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Of course as soon as I talk about Demarcus Lawrence being quiet, here he is in the backfield every other play tonight terrorizing Cousins. :lol So many god damn injuries on the offense...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Philly has their receiver for the future


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936984106226933762


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Really bummed to see that Eli is getting all that dumped in his lap so to speak... I’d love to see a redemption type story with him on another team and just going crazy. 

IF NYG ends up trading Eli, it might help to keep him a starter though... might help both sides get the most for the possible deal.

Really surprised this is a storyline right now though


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Is this GRONK or is this MOJO continuing his heel turn?


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937422138880950274*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Packers managed to win today somehow, have the Browns next (that's a win surely? :argh and Rodgers is throwing Hail Marys in practice

Table is about to be run wens3


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

@Rankles75 I haven't been able to watch like any Jets games this year but holy shit they look like one hell of a fun team to watch and I love them playing spoiler. Idk when Josh McCown decided to become a fantasy football king with all these numbers but it's crazy. :lol Also LOL Chiefs, let's go Chargers! 

Eric Weddle with a strip sack AND a pick-six today on Stafford, hot damn. Hope he doesn't get the all pro snub again cause he definitely deserves it. Killing it at 32.



SelinaKyle said:


> *Is this GRONK or is this MOJO continuing his heel turn?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937422138880950274*


:lol I watched this when it happened and legit had no idea what the fuck he was thinking. Also have no idea how they didn't call White for a hold and pass interference before the pick cause he was throwing Gronk around like the roles were reversed. 



Salah Claus said:


> Packers managed to win today somehow, have the Browns next (that's a win surely? :argh and Rodgers is throwing Hail Marys in practice
> 
> Table is about to be run wens3


Thank god for Rodgers coming back soon cause Jordy has fallen off a cliff on my fantasy squad with Hundley at QB. :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

man who the hell teaches some of these clowns to tackle? every week Alvin Kamara is scoring some of the SOFTEST touchdown's I've ever seen, because you've got safeties/corners launching at him in some half assed attempt to make contact instead of just, tackling the guy and taking him down. today was a prime example. happened in the Bucs game too a few weeks back


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I openly questioned the decision to draft Kamara and wondered how the hell they'd manufacture touches for him with Ingram and Peterson both on the roster... but shit has this totally worked out for New Orleans. What a steal in that kid. OROTY no doubt right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Stillwaiting to here how the defender being the only one playing the ball was interference on him. Stop cowering at Seatle’s rabid fanatics you coward refs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Seems fitting Robbie Gould would have his revenge accounting for all of SF's points including the game winner. The Fox era is almost finished, wonder who our next heac coach will be? Pace better get it right, or else he might be seeing the door in a few years too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Welp, unfortunately the Giants didn't leave McAdoo in Oakland like they should have. This clown and Jerry Reese have to be fired ASAP.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Can our coach get his balls back? Christ, two fourth downs he would have rolled the dice on normally and he went conservative. Play like you have all year! Not curling up into a scared ball...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So my Titans played down to their competition again.....but won again.

We are the worst 8-4 team ever, and yet this team is so similar to the 99 team that went to the Super Bowl. 

To quote Bill Parcels "You are what your record says you are" and we are 8-4

West Coast is brutal on my boys, my guess is we drop at least one of these next two, ARI and SF

Finish with Rams and Jags at home.....

Still think we win the south.

We will win our first round playoff game but lose on the road in round two


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This son of a bitch Carson Wentz... :done

This MVP race is gonna be awesome to watch down the stretch. I love the matchup tonight.

EDIT: Wilson the magician answers right back! :done


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Utterly garbage performance by my Eagles tonight vs The Seahawks. The Bullies kept on bullying and we didn't as a team meet the challenge when the going got tough. It's one thing when Russell Wilson is throwing up please God someone catch it throws, and you're getting beat by scrub ass Seahawk players outside of Baldwin, Graham on the Offense, but shit we shot ourselves in the foot multiple times in this game tonight. Football is a game of momentum and that Turnover from Wentz changed the whole game because it would of been 10-10 and the Seahawks scored on that drive after the Turnover and they were going uphill all night after that. For sure Dougie's Playcalling was up and down, he was too conservative in the first half when he threw the ball into the Secondary of the Seahawks especially the Second Half we did alot of damage, but the Seahawks when you got close to scoring it almost felt like they knew what we were doing. Overall they kept Wentz cleaned I think they had two Sacks in the game, we had Wilson in fits all night and he just made the miracle throws tonight. We might of loss by two TD's, but if you score with that Wentz run and you challenge that pitch and get the ball back this game might be in Overtime right now.

Still I knew my Eagles were going to take a loss somewhere, it sucks it's against a team I respect, but hate as a fanbase. It doesn't get any easier when we need to face the Rams and that's Playoff atmosphere again for my team, and 10 points ain't gonna get it done next week. I hope Ertz is okay we will need him next week, just hope this team rallies together and humbles the Rams like we got humbled tonight.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> @Rankles75 I haven't been able to watch like any Jets games this year but holy shit they look like one hell of a fun team to watch and I love them playing spoiler. Idk when Josh McCown decided to become a fantasy football king with all these numbers but it's crazy. :lol Also LOL Chiefs, let's go Chargers!


Definitely an interesting team to watch! Despite a woeful OL, and a tendency to hold the ball too long, McCown's actually done a solid job for the most part. Robby Anderson has made some big strides and Jermaine Kearse was an inspired pick up. You always feel the next disaster is just around the corner though... 

The Defense has the occasional inspired moment, but isn't helped by having arguably the worst DC in the league in Kacy Rodgers, a man completely incapable of adjusting to what the other team's doing. Seriously, how many times can you leave the fastest guy on the field one on one downfield? We also somehow allowed Alex fricking Smith to break a 70 yard run at some point!

Still largely conflicted about the season. I was up for the tank from day one, and even going into last night I thought losing out was the best plan, but I'm now on the "let the chips fall where they may" train. We're probably still going to be in a position where we have a shot at one or two QB's. If not, trade up or throw a ton of money at Kirk Cousins.

I've suffered through enough losses in the last 32 years to ever be disappointed by a win. Last night's was particularly sweet, because it fucked up the glorious homecoming Darrelle Revis clearly had planned. It's only been one game, but I'm sure Chiefs' fans can already see why we got rid of him. Amazing player in his heyday, definite HoF'er, but there's nothing left in the tank...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Rankles75 said:


> If not, trade up or *throw a ton of money at Kirk Cousins.*


:andre Just leave our guy alone now. :lol


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Merry Chromemas said:


> Seems fitting Robbie Gould would have his revenge accounting for all of SF's points including the game winner. The Fox era is almost finished, wonder who our next heac coach will be? Pace better get it right, or else he might be seeing the door in a few years too.


I think Fox could be safe as he has done better then most expected.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



SantaStopper said:


> Welp, unfortunately the Giants didn't leave McAdoo in Oakland like they should have. This clown and Jerry Reese have to be fired ASAP.


*Your wish was granted. They just announced BOTH firings live on ESPN First Take.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DecEmber Moon said:


> *Your wish was granted. They just announced BOTH firings live on ESPN First Take.*


Yeah, I saw it on a Giants board I post on. Thank goodness I had my office door closed, because I let out a "YES!" when I read it.

What a beautiful early Christmas present this is for Giants fans. Beyond embarrassing season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So apparently they're (idk who exactly) gonna put Eli back in as the starter this week after the firings. What the fuck was the point of that then? Fire them a week earlier for christ sake. :lol

Either way assuming ownership can keep Eli happy or promise him that he's still their QB once a new coach and GM are found, I would just stick with him and draft Saquon Barkley or an o-lineman next year to help him out. I don't really think they need to reset at QB with all the pieces they already have in place.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> So apparently they're (idk who exactly) gonna put Eli back in as the starter this week after the firings. What the fuck was the point of that then? Fire them a week earlier for christ sake. :lol
> 
> Either way assuming ownership can keep Eli happy or promise him that he's still their QB once a new coach and GM are found, I would just stick with him and draft Saquon Barkley or an o-lineman next year to help him out. I don't really think they need to reset at QB with all the pieces they already have in place.


*I'm personally tired of Eli living off two Superbowls from YEARS ago. How many interceptions does he need to throw before we admit he's WASHED? It's time to go in a different direction. Odell is their best player, no question. Build around him with a fresh and skilled quarterback that has an adequate offensive line. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> So apparently they're (idk who exactly) gonna put Eli back in as the starter this week after the firings. What the fuck was the point of that then? Fire them a week earlier for christ sake. :lol
> 
> Either way assuming ownership can keep Eli happy or promise him that he's still their QB once a new coach and GM are found, I would just stick with him and draft Saquon Barkley or an o-lineman next year to help him out. I don't really think they need to reset at QB with all the pieces they already have in place.


They're going to draft one of the top QBs in this upcoming draft. They don't have a top 2-3 pick very often. So, they know they have to take advantage of this pick while they have it.

Next season will go one of two ways: If the rookie QB isn't ready to start right away, Eli will start the season. If the season is going down the tubes, they will put the new QB in to get some experience, much the same way they did with Eli in 2004 when they benched Warner for him.

Or, if they are actually good next season, Eli will finish out the year, and the rookie QB will start the 2019 season.

Either way, today was a HUGE step in the right direction. McAdoo was the wrong choice for a head coach. Jerry Reese has been a TERRIBLE GM for 6 years straight now. He was living off the 2011 Super Bowl. They gave him 6 YEARS, which is an ETERNITY in today's sports world, to fix the OLine and draft better, and he just couldn't do it.

Today is a good day to be a Giants fan and a big step in the right direction.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DecEmber Moon said:


> *I'm personally tired of Eli living off two Superbowls from YEARS ago. How many interceptions does he need to throw before we admit he's WASHED? It's time to go in a different direction. Odell is their best player, no question. Build around him with a fresh and skilled quarterback that has an adequate offensive line. *


I totally get that point of view and understand but tbf Eli hasn't been _that_ bad compared to someone like Flacco who's kind of in the same realm of discussion. Honestly in 2014 and 2015 he had really good numbers.

But hey, if the Giants think they strike gold with Rosen or Rudolph or Mayfield or whoever they want and can somehow find a running back and a left tackle on top of that, then good luck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*






*McAdoo's firing was announced in the middle of a segment, and Reese's firing was announced in the middle of THIS segment.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

There really needs to be some kind of continuity with these suspensions. I don't understand how AJ Green got nothing for throwing hella punches and putting someone in a headlock takedown. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937779082749792256


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Beckham got his boot off and is at the Giants facility working out for the first time since his injury. He's obviously done for the season, but good to know he's fine and is going to have a full recovery and be ready for next season.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The world would be a better place if the word "stretch" was banned from all sports media. What does it even mean? It's just BS


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



cablegeddon said:


> The world would be a better place if the word "stretch" was banned from all sports media. What does it even mean? It's just BS


"the home stretch" "the final stretch" etc. come from horse racing i do believe


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The moneyball era is over in Cleveland.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938793063018885121


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Moneyball would be a great gimmick to follow if any team who employed the strategy actually won anything with it.

Play Moneyball games; win Moneybal prizes.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

horrible time management from the Falcons at the end of the first half.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I don’t blame refs for stuff but is anyone watching this crap play out?!?!? 

I just had an out of body experience during the last minute of that half


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

what a pick to save the game


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Didn't get to see anything except the last 8 minutes of the game, but what a huge win for Atlanta. These Thursday night games can be real wacky.

Deion Jones is a hell of a backer though.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The last minute of the first half was Mind boggling. Honestly the last 14 seconds... refs needed to review a catch by ATL basically giving them a time out when they were out of those... however the clock comfortably starts right where it needed to “in motion” so they can resume their drive, after Lattimore interception four seconds sits on the clock... both special teams units take places for saints FG kick which is good... then wait a second everyone headed to half time... flags are flying and refs announce some BS about “run off” time which is supposed to eliminate any chance saints had somewhere here... so take the three points away and now we go to half time!!!

GIMMIE A BREAK. ATL you guys have come a long way from going to the Super Bowl, now you need to take out another teams Top player in the opening minutes with a hit that even Stevie wonder knows was intentional.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Youthquake said:


> The last minute of the first half was Mind boggling. Honestly the last 14 seconds... refs needed to review a catch by ATL basically giving them a time out when they were out of those... however the clock comfortably starts right where it needed to “in motion” so they can resume their drive, after Lattimore interception four seconds sits on the clock... *both special teams units take places for saints FG kick which is good... then wait a second everyone headed to half time... flags are flying and refs announce some BS about “run off” time which is supposed to eliminate any chance saints had somewhere here... so take the three points away and now we go to half time!!!*
> 
> GIMMIE A BREAK. ATL you guys have come a long way from going to the Super Bowl, now you need to take out another teams Top player in the opening minutes with a hit that even Stevie wonder knows was intentional.



So, you want your team to get a FLAG, and still be able to kick another field goal even tho time had ran out??? Okay, sure why not. I mean that's totally fair.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Blazeta said:


> So, you want your team to get a FLAG, and still be able to kick another field goal even tho time had ran out??? Okay, sure why not. I mean that's totally fair.


I don’t want the officials making crap up as it goes along. A team puts points on the board... then all the sudden they’re taking the points away while everyone is headed to half time. They just erased the entire play As if it never happened. Everything was legal on both sides, the kick was good... the broadcast was almost into commercial break after showing the replay of the good kick...

We have been beat a few times this year and I can’t say nothing about those times... this one was a little messed up the entire way through the game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Good win for ATL. Makes it harder for Evil Aaron Rodgers to perform some witchcraft that gets GB a wildcard berth.



Youthquake said:


> The last minute of the first half was Mind boggling. Honestly the last 14 seconds... refs needed to review a catch by ATL basically giving them a time out when they were out of those...


ATL had 2 timeouts at that point.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Chiefs GM from 2013-2016 and Packers director of college scouting from 2000-2012. Let's see if he can help turn Cleveland around.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938955077489901568


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Youthquake said:


> I don’t want the officials making crap up as it goes along. A team puts points on the board... then all the sudden they’re taking the points away while everyone is headed to half time. They just erased the entire play As if it never happened. Everything was legal on both sides, the kick was good... the broadcast was almost into commercial break after showing the replay of the good kick...
> 
> We have been beat a few times this year and I can’t say nothing about those times... this one was a little messed up the entire way through the game.


I mean, they showed the video and the dude wasn't lined up right, but I mean you're going to see what you want to see I guess. (but before you tell me I will also seeing as I'm a Falcons fan, I had to call a few fans dumb in a Falcons group I'm in for thinking that for INT Matt Ryan threw should have been called back and a flag thrown) You basically want a penalty for YOUR team, to just let you get another chance even tho the time was out. Yeah, it was good when he kicked it but this is the rule, it's always been the rule. I mean not like the penalty was on defense or anything. But don't worry, y'all are still going to win the NFC South, the Falcons as much as I love them ain't got it in them this season.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I've got too many bad memories of past games against Denver to have any real confidence in us beating them on Sunday...


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Blazeta said:


> I mean, they showed the video and the dude wasn't lined up right, but I mean you're going to see what you want to see I guess. (but before you tell me I will also seeing as I'm a Falcons fan, I had to call a few fans dumb in a Falcons group I'm in for thinking that for INT Matt Ryan threw should have been called back and a flag thrown) You basically want a penalty for YOUR team, to just let you get another chance even tho the time was out. Yeah, it was good when he kicked it but this is the rule, it's always been the rule. I mean not like the penalty was on defense or anything. But don't worry, y'all are still going to win the NFC South, the Falcons as much as I love them ain't got it in them this season.


I don’t let many games get me really worked up... just every now and then one like this comes around. Rivalry game and all too... the start with that hit on Alvin really got me in a salty mood. 

Always tough games against ATL


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

We had a Christmas prize raffle today and there was a Cowboys rolling cooler that I have been eyeing in the office for literally 10 months. I tried to bribe the admin for it, but, she didn't budge. 

This cunt that doesn't even watch football won it (everyone got a raffle ticket and when you got called, you pick whatever you want on the tables), I was so mad. So fucking mad.

Two weeks ago, the boss was going to fire her because she is really slow and a terrible worker. Unreal. Bitch wont appreciate the cooler like I would have.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Youthquake said:


> I don’t let many games get me really worked up... just every now and then one like this comes around. Rivalry game and all too... the start with that hit on Alvin really got me in a salty mood.
> 
> Always tough games against ATL


I mean honestly this is always one of the games to scare me no matter how good or bad either team is doing. Like honestly Atlanta is doing so shitty this year that honestly Saints probably should have had at least a 15 point win. But that's always how it goes it seems. I mean hey at least this isn't 2014 am I right? xD


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Welcome to the NFL where we take away a touchdown and award it to the other team even when the football doesn't touch in the end zone. 

*#ItsTheRefs*

- Vic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*I'M PERFECTLY FINE WITH YOU GUYS LOSING A FOOTBALL GAME SINCE YOU SEEM TO BE DOING THAT A LOT THESE DAYS.

BUT DON'T GET MY HOPES UP ONLY TO BREAK MY GODDAMN HEART IN OVERTIME, YOU FUCKING GEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis

#perfectseason


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Losing just to keep things exciting before clinching home field through the Super Bowl.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Carson Wentz nooooooooooooo :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hope Wentz hasn't suffered a season ending injury. If so, will they turn to







?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

You know I had a nasty habit I did with with my Biting on my Nails and Eating at my Skin during stressful situations, and boy did this Rams vs Eagles get me there hard. Yeah I'm happy my Eagles won and showed they are one of the best in the NFC, but Wentz was on my mind and still is the moment I saw Foles warming up. Yeah were doing great, but WHAT ABOUT WENTZ!?

First Down Eagles..YEAH BUT WHAT ABOUT WENTZ!? When I saw him leave the field he looked out of it, so I thought possible Concussion then they say Left Knee Injury. I have a major problem with this, if he had any kind of problem with his knees why was he walking to the Locker Room under his own power and not on a Cart if that was the case? I'm no Doctor of course, but that sounds fishy to me, and I hope it's something minor for him because if it's serious were done whether or not Foles can be okay at QB. This isn't the first time I saw one of Eagles Backups try to guide us towards or in the playoffs like Detmer, Feeley, and Garcia and they had their moments, but eventually they don't do enough to win. If I'm the Eagles and it's something minor for Wentz keep him out a week vs the Giants he's too important to throw out there 75 percent when you had the NFC East wrapped him and seemly you should have the top three spots locked in for the Playoffs.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

They expect it's a tear.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

It's interesting I was just on Twitter and the guy is a Doctor he said no way you walk to the back with a ACL. I'm praying man, if it is a ACL problem I'm really pissed off because after that hit he played like 3-5 more plays and he had no problems. You would think if that was the case, he comes out to get checked after that hit but he stayed in there. Please Football Gods...PLEASE I'VE HAD ENOUGH BAD SHIT HAPPEN TO ME THIS YEAR DON'T DO THIS US!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Out for season from what I have seen.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

God damn heartbreaker for Eagles fans. I actually liked Wentz too. NFC is wide open.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Not even an Eagles fan, but fuck this season...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If Foles could resurrect that godly one season... now is the time. Any other QB I’d be more worried, but Foles has shown a good streaky side. Let it streak now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Trubisky had himself a nice game today for the Bears, should've been letting him throw it like that all year tbh. Yeah, the Wentz injury sucks, feels like the NFC is the Saints conference to lose now imo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

sucks for wentz i felt llke crap when watson went down so i know the pain :mj2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Steeler’s/Ravens confirmed the NFL is fixed. Didn’t even hide it. Fucking joke if a sport. Hope it continues its spiral and ends up in empty stadiums. Insulting.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

bitter much???


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Mariota cost us this day.....don't throw it to the other team.....what the heck has happened to this kid?

Titans are a 6-7 team imitating an 8-5 one.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



RKing85 said:


> bitter much???


Considering the on field play is absolute shit to appease the bookers in Vegas and TV suits... yeah. The sport used to be good. The NDL is an utter shiity joke now, all to line the pockets of mafias and corporations.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This hurt more than any loss in recent memory. :saddrake


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Packers still have a chance :mark:


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Hope Wentz hasn't suffered a season ending injury. If so, will they turn to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they turn to him when Foles is still a better QB?



Kabraxal said:


> Considering the on field play is absolute shit to appease the bookers in Vegas and TV suits... yeah. The sport used to be good. The NDL is an utter shiity joke now, all to line the pockets of mafias and corporations.


NDL? :ha The stadiums are still pretty packed on TV!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Packers might actually be a problem still and mess up the NFC even further.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

NFC playoff race is crazy right now. Could end up being more than one 10-6 team that doesn't get in. Lions, Packers, Falcons, Panthers, Seahawks, Cowboys, etc. Gonna be fun to watch!


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Sick win by the Jaguars. Hopefully they end up with the home playoff game. 

In terms of the AFC it's good seeing Chargers not get hit with a rash of injuries like the last couple of years because that team has a lot of talent and is probably the 2nd best team in the AFC.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yeah I never drank a Beer or had a Alcoholic drink in my life, but hearing the news could be a great way to start drinking. I'm still pissed at the fact Wentz took that hit and played 4 or more 5 plays they should of checked him out even if it was for Concussion you check him and who knows maybe it got worst with him playing further. It's sad theirs no chance we go anywhere now, and I can see the Eagles still getting the top three spots, but yeah the lights are out on the team. Now if I'm wrong and the team rallies together like they did last night when he went out and the Running Game stays strong to help Foles make easier throws then we got a shot then it will say I'm wrong, but losing Wentz is like a Gut punch to the stomach right now.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So, Tom Brady found a way to reverse the Madden curse so that it affects everyone else's QBs...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Just heard about Wentz. 

I used to despise the Eagles back when I cared about this game. It wasn't actual hatred of course. It was play like hatred because that's what you do. You convince yourself "the other" is terrible and vile and etc. Every year I'd "jinx" the Eagles by "predicting" them to win the Super Bowl. Every year they would never win the Super Bowl. Obviously, I don't think I have magical powers, but this was always funny to me. It'll always be funny to me. Love you Eagles.

So I'm almost bummed that the Eagles lose their stud QB and with it, they lose any shot at a Super Bowl. In this era, if you don't have a QB, you're fucking done. Zero chance. When the NFL was good, you could still win a SB with a backup QB. Anyways, I didn't attempt the "jinx" for the first time since I've been doing it, which dates back quite a few years. I didn't do it because I don't care about the NFL anymore. It's no longer fun to watch. So gone are the jinxes and the hatred for the NFC East teams.

Sorry this happened to you Eagles and I hope you win the Super Bowl soon. Totally serious and I'm not even jinxing here!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Wentz being done for the year almost guarantees Brady gets his 3rd MVP trophy... at age 40 (still crazy to think he's performing so well at this age).

Offensive Player of the Year now seems a little more open too. The assumption would be they give that to Brady as well, but for the sake of switching it up Wilson or Antonio Brown have to be serious options if they keep putting up big numbers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Of course I talk up Brady being a lock for MVP and then he lays a fucking egg down in Miami. :lol Fantasy owners have to be pissed. 0-11 on 3rd down how the hell does that happen!?

Pittsburgh can clinch the entire AFC with a win next week against the Pats at home... :done


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:cutler


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940782384127135745
:rodgers2

:mark: HE'S BACK :mark:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Anyone want a hugely talented DL who has zero work ethic or responsibility? #JetUp


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

News flash: The Chiefs own the Chargers. Seriously, check Rivers' numbers in the last 8 games against them (all losses). History doesn't always have a bearing in these things, but people were buying into the Chargers hype way too much. They're a pretty average side that people overhyped because of a few wins against less than stellar opposition...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Probably for the best.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942414300886519808


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

so am I understanding this correctly:

after all the years of mediocrity and underachievement and years he should've been fired..... it ends with Marvin Lewis ditching the Benjals and not the other way around?

The most Bengals thing ever


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Although he wasn't fired it's about time :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Packers defense is atrocious. 55 first drive points given up. Every red zone possession against has ended in points.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

garbage mike tomlin gonna get embarrassed again today


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



deepelemblues said:


> garbage mike tomlin gonna get embarrassed again today


Strong opinion deepelemblues. Very strong opinion.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well here's a weird story I have for today, well during The Eagles/Giants game if anyone here would of talked to me in the 2nd quarter I was really pissed off. My team was playing down to The Giants and it was damn frustrating to watch to the point I stopped watching on my Laptop and decided to watch a Joshi show. Yeah I couldn't do that at all, and around the 2nd quarter while when I was watching the Joshi show I started to fall to sleep. I say fuck it let's take a nap and I wake up now and see the Eagles won by 6 points clinching a first Round bye in the playoffs. In one way I'm angry at myself for giving up, never done that even the past few years when the team sucked ass, but I was that anger about what was going on so I thought yeah I need to turn this off before my Laptop is the victim. I'm shocked as fuck right now thought it was a slaughter to come with people making fun of the Birds and it's celebration time instead.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



JM said:


> Strong opinion deepelemblues. Very strong opinion.


his offensive line getting outschemed by belichick again... run game nonexistent, pass protection starting to falter now.

his secondary getting outschemed again. and no pass rush.

seen this before, he's outclassed by belichick's preparation every time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



deepelemblues said:


> his offensive line getting outschemed by belichick again... run game nonexistent, pass protection starting to falter now
> 
> his secondary getting outschemed again.
> 
> seen this before, he's outclassed by belichick's preparation


What else? You got my attention.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> Just heard about Wentz.
> 
> I used to despise the Eagles back when I cared about this game. It wasn't actual hatred of course. It was play like hatred because that's what you do. You convince yourself "the other" is terrible and vile and etc. Every year I'd "jinx" the Eagles by "predicting" them to win the Super Bowl. Every year they would never win the Super Bowl. Obviously, I don't think I have magical powers, but this was always funny to me. It'll always be funny to me. Love you Eagles.
> 
> ...


classic jinx

fuck the eagles and fuck the new york giants


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well... so much for Rodgers saving the Pack season.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



JM said:


> What else? You got my attention.


well when you can't run the ball and can't get to the QB and refuse to not play zone against the best QB vs the zone in NFL history there don't need to be much else :mj2

only hope i got is that brady seems inconsistent with his accuracy so far


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



deepelemblues said:


> well when you can't run the ball and can't get to the QB and refuse to not play zone against the best QB vs the zone in NFL history there don't need to be much else :mj2
> 
> only hope i got is that brady seems inconsistent with his accuracy so far


They are playing man though... Romo has been blabbing about it all game.

Did you just see Brady call a time out because the Steelers lined up in man and he didn't know what to do? Are you watching the game?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:hutz What's going on?! 


The fucking Jags, Rams and Vikes are actually making strong playoff runs! What sort of sick, derranged timeline is this?! The football gods must be trying to fuck with peoples' dreams! :taker


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If you're playing against Todd Gurley this week in the fantasy fucking playoffs... :fuckthis


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Man... an XFL revival can’tcome fast enough. This sport needs some actual good on field play because the NFL keeps being a laughably obvious joke and CFL is just the same awful figure skating rip off it’s always been.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

O look... refs taking Kraft’s cock deep. Cam this league fold please? What a joke.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That Steelers/Pats ending.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










Guess I spoke too soon.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

this is why the NFL is losing viewers

complete bullshit

im done with this carny ass league


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

XFL! XFL! XFL!

(I want something from McMahon... shows how bad this shitshow is &#55357;&#56886


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



deepelemblues said:


> this is why the NFL is losing viewers
> 
> complete bullshit
> 
> im done with this carny ass league





Kabraxal said:


> XFL! XFL! XFL!
> 
> (I want something from McMahon... shows how bad this shitshow is ��)


The ball fucking moved, it was the right call. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Patriots are the luckiest bastards in pro sports. 

I mean holy shit...REALLY?!?!? Did that REALLY just happen?!?!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Steelers did some shit against New England the Bungles would've done against Pittsburgh. :lol What a shit finish.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> The ball fucking moved, it was the right call. :lol


.... goodell sign your paycheck?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> The ball fucking moved, it was the right call. :lol


no it wasnt

that's a catch and touchdown

he has his knee down and possession with no one touching him then extends himself

that is making a football move after possession even by the NFL's dumbass rule it is a catch

the play is dead anyway the instant the ball touches the front of the goal line with possession in EVERY SITUATION EXCEPT APPARENTLY THAT ONE

if that was a run play they wouldnt say he fumbled it they'd say the play was dead before the ball moved

fuck the NFL

dumbass refs dont even know their own fucking rules

none of that crew should ever referee another football game again, that dumbass rule needs wiped off the books, the NFL needs to get its head out of its ass


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I see Patriot hate.

:ha

They always disappoint their haters.

:ha:ha

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



The Phenomenal Beast said:


> I see Patriot hate.
> 
> :ha
> 
> ...


the patriots didnt do anything 

refs fucked up


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Niners got their QB in Jimmy G. Another win!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



TripleG said:


> The Patriots are the luckiest bastards in pro sports.
> 
> I mean holy shit...REALLY?!?!? Did that REALLY just happen?!?!


It has nothing to do with luck, it has to do with other coaches being stupid against the pats. Like when in the SB all the seahawks had to do is run for a TD and they win but they pass and the pats get an INT. Or in this game, kick the FG and going into OT but they fake a spike and pass and get picked off.




deepelemblues said:


> no it wasnt
> 
> that's a catch and touchdown
> 
> ...




And for everyone bitching about the call, its the right call according to the rule, we have seen this same kind of play a number of times this year already like when that other player fumbled the ball in the endzone when reaching out and it was a touch back.

He never completed the catch, you have to compete for the catch and have possession when cross the end zone. He was not yet a runner, he was still trying to complete the catch. Romo knew it before the ref even made the call. 

Its a dumb rule but its the rule.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> It has nothing to do with luck, it has to do with other coaches being stupid against the pats. Like when in the SB all the seahawks had to do is run for a TD and they win but they pass and the pats get an INT. Or in this game, kick the FG and going into OT but they fake a spike and pass and get picked off.


I'm talking about the play before. 99 times out of a 100, there is no dispute, and its a TD and its clear as day. But goddamn it, those little things just always go the Pats way. Its just bizarre.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

_*The XFL can't come soon enough. I would say that this is my last game I watch for the NFL. They had many chances and it is not even fun to watch anymore knowing that the same shit happens every time a team faces the Pats. *_


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



TripleG said:


> I'm talking about the play before. 99 times out of a 100, there is no dispute, and its a TD and its clear as day. But goddamn it, those little things just always go the Pats way. Its just bizarre.


Didn't this happen in the pats/jets game too, in the play I am thinking about where the player reached out and the ball hit the pylon and he lost the ball out of bounds and it was ruled a touch back and the pats got the ball on the 20 lol

It was like a couple of weeks go


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

"He never completed the catch"

He turned around and stretched his arm to the endzone. How the fuck do you do that without first completing the catch?

Awful. Not a chance in hell that call goes for any other team. This League is fucking ruined.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Irish Jet said:


> "He never completed the catch"
> 
> He turned around and stretched his arm to the endzone. How the fuck do you do that without first completing the catch?
> 
> Awful. Not a chance in hell that call goes for any other team. This League is fucking ruined.


you have to maintain control of the ball when you hit the ground, he did not. The ball was moving. You have to survive the ground.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> you have to maintain control of the ball when you hit the ground, he did not. The ball was moving.


He was on the ground before he reached for the end zone...

He was only not down because no one was touching him.

I wouldn't be surprised if we get a report soon that says the blew the call.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



JM said:


> He was on the ground before he reached for the end zone...
> 
> He was only not down because no one was touching him.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we get a report soon that says the blew the call.


he was still in the act of catching the ball when he was reaching out, players dive on the open field all the time with their knees down and the ball ends up moving on the ground and they call it incomplete. The end zone is no different.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The ball bobbled as soon as it hit the ground anyway. It crossing the plain means jack shit if its not possessed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> The ball bobbled as soon as it hit the ground anyway. It crossing the plain means jack shit if its not possessed.


Wut? The ball hit the ground after it crossed the plain. Are you saying the ball was possessed until it hit the ground?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



JM said:


> Wut? The ball hit the ground after it crossed the plain. Are you saying the ball was possessed until it hit the ground?


Here is the part of the rule that applies to this play

*"[He] must maintain control of the ball until after his initial contact with the ground, whether in the field of play or the end zone. If he loses control of the ball, and the ball touches the ground before he regains control, the pass is incomplete. If he regains control prior to the ball touching the ground, the pass is complete."
*

He did not maintain control of the ball after his initial contact with the ground, he reached out for the end zone and bobbled the ball and it hit the ground. According to the NFL rule its incomplete.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Steelers got no one to blame but themselves. JuJu probably should have ran it all the way into the endzone but ran out of gas and got caught.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> Here is the part of the rule that applies to this play
> 
> *"[He] must maintain control of the ball until after his initial contact with the ground, whether in the field of play or the end zone. If he loses control of the ball, and the ball touches the ground before he regains control, the pass is incomplete. If he regains control prior to the ball touching the ground, the pass is complete."
> *
> ...


I don't know, I think this comes down to whether or not you think he possessed the ball before he reached out and I think he did. He was already in contact with the ground. His ass was on the ground. His ass was on the ground, the ball was in his hands and he reached out to cross the plain all before the defender touched him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jerry Richardson will be putting the Panthers up for sale when the season ends. :wow

Can one of the McCaskeys get in trouble for sexual harassment too please?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



JM said:


> I don't know, I think this comes down to whether or not you think he possessed the ball before he reached out and I think he did. He was already in contact with the ground. His ass was on the ground. His ass was on the ground, the ball was in his hands and he reached out to cross the plain all before the defender touched him.


You have to maintain the catch through the ground, according to the rule he did not.

It's a stupid rule, that should be a TD but based on the rule its not. Even Romo said that it was not a catch according to the rule.

If this play was in the open field, and would be incomplete and no one would have an issue with it, the only reason some are is because it was going into the end zone.

We see calls like this all the time ruled incomplete in the open field.

The rule is dumb but its the rule


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



JM said:


> Wut? The ball hit the ground after it crossed the plain. Are you saying the ball was possessed until it hit the ground?


He didn't comlete the catch. The Burt Emmanuel rule states you can't bobble the ball on the ground even if the ball is in your hands first. He needed to secure the ball and didn't. The endzone matters not.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> You have to maintain the catch through the ground, according to the rule he did not.
> 
> It's a stupid rule, that should be a TD but based on the rule its not. Even Romo said that it was not a catch according to the rule.
> 
> ...


Rules aren't even consistent though. If a RB runs the ball in the play is dead as soon as the ball crosses the plain. He's in, play over. On a pass play he needs to catch the ball, cross the plain and not bobble the ball if he happens to get tackled to the ground after the play should technically be dead? It's bull. Fix this shit NFL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You know when me and beatles agree on something, it must be right ha ha



JM said:


> Rules aren't even consistent though. If a RB runs the ball in the play is dead as soon as the ball crosses the plain. He's in, play over. On a pass play he needs to catch the ball, cross the plain and not bobble the ball if he happens to get tackled to the ground? It's bull. Fix this shit NFL.


That is because the RB is on his feet, again remember that play from a couple of months ago with the Pats and the Jets, when the jets player was running toward the end zone and reached the ball out to hit the pylon and he lost the ball when it hit the pylon, it was ruled a fumbled out of bounds, which since it was in the endzone it was a touchback for the patriots.

I agree with you 100% the rules of what a catch is in the NFL. If you have to use super slowmo to see if something is a catch or not, or a td or not, its a catch/td. I hate this whole, oh lets use replay to see if the ball moved a cm or inch to overturn it. Just use the eyeball test. If it looks like a catch, call it a catch.

The NFL for the past 10 years have been going the wrong direction on what a catch is. 10 years ago that is a TD. Hell 5 years ago that is a TD but the NFL has fucked up the rules so bad on what a catch is and what its not.

Just go by the college rules, they never have an issue with what is a catch or not


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> You know when me and beatles agree on something, it must be right ha ha


Football bringing people together, y'all~ :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

BTW if they ever make a movie based on BBs career here are the two actors that need to be cast for Belichick and Tomlin


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



> "[He] must maintain control of the ball until after his initial contact with the ground, whether in the field of play or the end zone. If he loses control of the ball, and the ball touches the ground before he regains control, the pass is incomplete. If he regains control prior to the ball touching the ground, the pass is complete."


But he did maintain control of the ball after his initial contact with the ground. When his knee, both feet, thigh, and elbow hit the ground, with possession of the ball. Possession was maintained throughout all those parts of his body contacting the ground. Then he pushed his body forward using his knee and broke the plane of the goal line with the ball while in full control of the ball. 

By their own rule it was a completed catch. By every standard set in Article 3 and Item (1) it was a catch. Followed by a touchdown. They fucked it up plain and simple because that's what the NFL does. Now they're circling the wagons HARD because they know they fucked it up and are telling us to believe them and not our lying eyes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



deepelemblues said:


> But he did maintain control of the ball after his initial contact with the ground. When his knee, both feet, thigh, and elbow hit the ground, with possession of the ball. Possession was maintained throughout all those parts of his body contacting the ground. Then he pushed his body forward using his knee and broke the plane of the goal line with the ball while in full control of the ball.
> 
> By their own rule it was a completed catch. By every standard set in Article 3 and Item (1) it was a catch. Followed by a touchdown. They fucked it up plain and simple because that's what the NFL does. Now they're circling the wagons HARD because they know they fucked it up and are telling us to believe them and not our lying eyes.


he didn't lol his forward motion brought his hand to the ground with he bobbled the ball, thus why its incomplete. You still have to maintain control of the ball after you break the plane of the end zone if its during a catch which this was, again go back to the pats jets game to see another example of this.

He was not down because no player on the pats touched him. If this was in the open field it would have also been ruled incomplete.

Not sure why people are having such a hard time with this. Even Romo said it was incomplete


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

fuck off with these catch rules. It's bullshit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello @JM









People arguing about a clear non catch because it happened against the Pats :kobe10.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Forget the index card. I have no horse in the race but how does Carr not have the awareness to tuck that away and simply go out of bounds risk free??? The worst time possible to play hero.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So another thought that's gonna go unnoticed because of all of this catch/no catch talk p), but Todd Gurley now has a real shot at winning MVP creeping up on 2,000 yards from scrimmage and 16 TDs. Brady and Wilson have both been pretty shitty their last couple games and Wentz & Brown are hurt. No one wants this damn award right now! :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Forget the index card. I have no horse in the race but how does Carr not have the awareness to tuck that away and simply go out of bounds risk free??? The worst time possible to play hero.


I don't know. So many people do that, if the tip just tapped the pylon it would have been a touchdown. I guess the risk is worth it but man that sucks. Much worse than throwing a Int.



Corey said:


> So another thought that's gonna go unnoticed because of all of this catch/no catch talk p), but Todd Gurley now has a real shot at winning MVP creeping up on 2,000 yards from scrimmage and 16 TDs. Brady and Wilson have both been pretty shitty their last couple games and Wentz & Brown are hurt. No one wants this damn award right now! :lol


He probably ran his way into the race. Sucks because Brady had it on lock once Wentz went down. I felt he was the favorite even when he was around but it was his award to lose after he went down. He's been throwing picks the last few games which is unusual.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I feel bad for Davante Adams, he gets taken out twice in one season by cheap shots.

Thomas Davis' hit on Adams was completely unnecessary and hopefully as a repeat offender he gets suspended. There's no need for that shit.

I'm all for NFL having a targeting rule if it helps get rid of cheap shots like the Thomas Davis hit.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

People (not necessarily on here, just in general) are really allowing their blind hatred for The Patriots to make them look foolish. 

Regarding MVP: Gurley has been looking phenomenal. The thing with Brady is that they so often run the ball in the red zone, that his stats don't necessarily reflect his performance. With that nice bomb to Cooks, which was then ran in, at the beginning of yesterday's game to the game-winning drive that was ran in (2-pt was a pass, but rather meaningless for season records). It's been rather common to see Brady put together a huge drive, only to have them run the ball into the end zone. I think it's really a toss up at this point to see who wins. No clear leader IMO.

Regarding the season: I've loved this season. Not sure why the thread title is so negative. It's been fun because any team has a chance of winning. It's been unclear from week-to-week who is really great. You've got New England getting embarrassed by The Dolphins last week, Big Ben getting embarrassed by the Jags earlier in the season, The Jags losing to teams like Jets and Cardinals, the seemingly hot Titans losing to the terrible 49ers (albeit, with Jimmy G., who is fantastic). The Panthers making a little bit of a run. Obviously no one expected to see The Rams doing this well (and embarrassing a somewhat hot Seahawks team), The Eagles looking fantastic for the first time in a while.

I think this season has been a blast. The NFC is crazy, and we could theoretically see Jacksonville get home field throughout the playoffs, or even The Chargers win the AFC West.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Hazwoper said:


> I feel bad for Davante Adams, he gets taken out twice in one season by cheap shots.
> 
> Thomas Davis' hit on Adams was completely unnecessary and hopefully as a repeat offender he gets suspended. There's no need for that shit.
> 
> I'm all for NFL having a targeting rule if it helps get rid of cheap shots like the Thomas Davis hit.


Davis is one of the most respected guys in the league. :justsayin

See the rumors of P Diddy wanting to buy the Panthers and "immediately" sign Colin Kaepernick? :ha


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Thread title is so negative because all the injuries and suspensions have derailed teams and/or interest in games. Watt, Rodgers, Watson, Wentz, Zeke, Luck, etc etc. Lotta mediocre teams out there because of it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



New Black Panther said:


> He probably ran his way into the race. Sucks because Brady had it on lock once Wentz went down. I felt he was the favorite even when he was around but it was his award to lose after he went down.* He's been throwing picks the last few games which is unusual*.


that is because the last two games the Pats have been playing from behind which does not happen often. So Brady is trying to force passes to make a play happen because they need to score to tie or go ahead where as most of this season the pats are ahead and Brady can just throw the ball away.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Finally, at long last, a Packers-free postseason.









Now I await the Vikings and whatever hilarious way they find to lose in the postseason.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:curry2 Don't get your hopes up Chrome.

This year will be different!


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



krtgolfing said:


> Davis is one of the most respected guys in the league. :justsayin


The level of respect Thomas Davis has amassed during his tenure in the NFL is irrelevant. Davis being well respected doesn’t justify his actions. It doesn’t turn an illegal hit into a legal one or change whether or not it’s a cheap shot.

Thomas Davis was fined for a hit earlier this season and after this hit it makes him a repeat offender. Davis being well respected by his peers doesn’t change that fact and it doesn’t make his one game suspension unjustified.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Merry Chromemas said:


> Finally, at long last, a Packers-free postseason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS: Most Vikings way to lose ever is losing a SB at home


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Stax Classic said:


> PS: Most Vikings way to lose ever is losing a SB at home


To a Tom Brady TD pass in the final seconds. :brady5


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Pro Bowl rosters were announced: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000895772/article/nfl-announces-2018-pro-bowl-rosters

Biggest snubs imo were Alex Smith, Tre'Davious White, Jordan Howard (even though you can't argue against Ingram and Kamara both getting in tbh), Matt Stafford (who will probably play in place of Wentz), Marcus Peters (not sure how the hell he didn't get in), and Harrison Smith.

Biggest question marks imo were Patrick Peterson (wtf?), Aqib Talib (wtf again), and Anthony Barr (...why?).

Shout out to my guy Kerrigan for getting in though. (Y)

EDIT: Crazy to think that no Packers were picked this year. Wow. They joined the Jets, Browns, and Colts as the only teams with no selections. Yikes.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Anthony Barr getting picked over dozens of better performing linebackers is quite hilarious


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

No Linval Joseph is a crime, let alone Harrison Smith who is more valuable than every QB selected.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Hazwoper said:


> The level of respect Thomas Davis has amassed during his tenure in the NFL is irrelevant. Davis being well respected doesn’t justify his actions. It doesn’t turn an illegal hit into a legal one or change whether or not it’s a cheap shot.
> 
> Thomas Davis was fined for a hit earlier this season and after this hit it makes him a repeat offender. Davis being well respected by his peers doesn’t change that fact and it doesn’t make his one game suspension unjustified.


I totally agree with him getting suspended. Should of been ejected from the game as well.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Renegade™ said:


> Anthony Barr getting picked over dozens of better performing linebackers is quite hilarious


I'm pretty sure all he did this year was injure Aaron Rodgers. That was his lone sack. :lol



Stax Classic said:


> No Linval Joseph is a crime, let alone Harrison Smith who is more valuable than every QB selected.


Yeah there was a lot of deserving d-linemen that didn't get in this year because the field was so stacked. Joseph, Suh, Peppers, Cam Heyward, Yannick Ngakoue, and Brandon Graham.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> I'm pretty sure all he did this year was injure Aaron Rodgers. That was his lone sack. :lol


It wasn't even a sack. His lone sack came against flacco.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Only 2 weeks to go. My latest rankings:

*Most Valuable Player*

1. Tom Brady (67.1 Comp %, 4,163 Yards, 28 TD, 7 INT, 104.0 Rating)
2. Todd Gurley (1,187 Rush Yards, 4.6 YPC, 13 TD, 630 Rec Yards, 4 TD) 

It's clearly come down to this two man race. If Brady continues to play like he has been ever since this whole achilles injury became a thing, then this one is ripe for the taking for Gurley to steal. If he can get to 2,000 yards from scrimmage and 20 TD then watch out. Brady's got two divisional opponents to end the season and I guarantee those Bills and Jets are gonna play hard.

*Defensive Player of the Year*

1. Calais Campbell (52 Tackles, 14.5 Sacks, 12 TFL, 3 Forced Fumbles, 1 TD)
2. Demarcus Lawrence (56 Tackles, 13.5 Sacks, 14 TFL, 4 Forced Fumbles, 2 Fumble Recoveries)
3. Luke Kuechly (107 Tackles, 1 Sack, 5 Passes Defended, 3 INT, 2 Fumble Recoveries, 1 TD)
4. Aaron Donald (39 Tackles, 11 Sacks, 15 TFL, 4 Forced Fumbles)
5. CJ Mosley (121 Tackles, 1 Sack, 6 Passes Defended, 2 INT, 3 Forced Fumbles, 3 Fumble Recoveries, 1 TD)

Chandler Jones is having the best season of his career and leads the league in both sacks and tackles for loss, but he won't be winning based on Arizona's record.

*Offensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Kareem Hunt (1,201 Rush Yards, 5.0 YPC, 6 TD, 440 Rec Yards, 3 TD)
2. Alvin Kamara (652 Rush Yards, 6.6 YPC, 7 TD, 684 Rec Yards, 5 TD)
3. Leonard Fournette (923 Rush Yards, 8 TD, 213 Rec Yards, 1 TD)

This is gonna be pretty damn tough for the voters. On the surface, a guy who has 1,600 yards from scrimmage, averages 5 yards a carry, and is currently the 2nd leading rusher in the league on a 1st place team HAS to win... right? Well then you look at what Kamara has done with FAR fewer touches and the fact that he's found the endzone more and it's a toss up. Hunt still gets the nod for me though. Lesean McCoy is the only player with more 20+ yard runs than him.

*Defensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Tre'Davious White (57 Tackles, 18 Passes Defended, 4 INT, 1 Forced Fumble, 2 Fumble Recoveries, 1 TD)
2. Marshon Lattimore (44 Tackles, 13 Passes Defended, 4 INT, 1 Forced Fumble, 1 TD)
3. TJ Watt (42 Tackles, 6 Sacks, 8 TFL, 6 Passes Defended, 1 INT, 1 Forced Fumble)

As important as Lattimore has been to New Orleans' resurgence on defense, White's numbers are better across the board and Buffalo is currently a playoff team so I think he's the winner if the season ended right now. Only 2 guys in the league have more passes defensed (or defended, whatever you wanna say) than him and that's Casey Hayward and Darius Slay (who are both Pro Bowlers I may add and White is not). These last 2 games are gonna be critical down the stretch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> I'm pretty sure all he did this year was injure Aaron Rodgers.


That's an MVP worthy year in my eyes :kobe10


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This is actually one hell of a stat:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

One more win. :saddrake


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Harrison Smith saw that Pro Bowl snub and went out and got himself two picks tonight. Better not get the All Pro snub either.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Went in on them dry, in Lambeau. Felt good man.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Mo Wilkerson inactive for the Jets again today. More proof, if any were needed, that he will be playing elsewhere in 2018...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

ANYONE SEE THIS BILLS GAME?!! THAT WAS A BLATANT CATCH!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My jinx game is strong.









Maybe the Bears should move to the AFC North, swept that division again this year after sweeping them in '13, meanwhile they're 0-5 against the NFC North.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Oh look a lead-changing touchdown scored against the Patriots reversed for the third time this year :hmmm


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

lolololololol cue the usual saltiness "Patriots cheating, refs on Pats side" waaaaahhhhhhh

amusing and entertaining as always

was a dumb call tho


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Somebody is getting fired..hopefully 









Embarassing play calling before that

Another year down the shitter 

Fuck this team. I knew dak would shit the bed this season. The whole zeke situation was handled embarrassingly aswell. 

Sick of It. Guaranteed nothing changes with the coaching in the offseason. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Salty about that loss. Team still has a lot to learn and hopefully they do before that home playoff game or they'll be one and done. Shannahan is definitely building some momentum.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

so much for that elite Jax D, Jimmy G carved them up


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Todd Gurley for MVP!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yes JIMMY G. is a GAWD! :cheer :cheer :cheer I was still attempting to be somewhat reticent in my gushing praise for this young man but that's now out the window after today's historic and magnificent win over the Jacksonville Jaguars. 

He's singlehandedly turned this previously wayward franchise around. :mj2

JIMMY G. has brought the NINERS back to the promised land. It's a Christmas miracle! :drose

:mark: NINERS :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I should be happy with my Eagles winning tonight, but I'm really pissed off on how they played on Offense tonight. I don't know whether it was the cold, or the Raiders playing with alot of energy tonight, but they were off more then I've seen this year. Yeah you might have Home Field Advantage, but if you're playing like that as a Offense it won't mean nothing with a better team especially in the NFC this Season. Now what do you do as a Coach with your last game vs the Cowboys this Sunday do you sit players or have them play to try to get back that chemistry you lost tonight during the game? I mean right now our Defense is Playoff ready right now they stepped now multiple times vs the Raiders when they were on our side of the field and the Turnovers were cashed in when it mattered. If the Foles is stalling like this in the Playoffs the Defense might need to be field more than usual and that's a risk vs reward type of situation there.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Close game, going in I thought Raiders may win and they definitely should've pulled it out. Glad my opponent played Foles because him doing so just won me another fantasy championship despite him having Gurley.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:woah my Bears are in the thread title.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



ABAS said:


> :woah my Bears are in the thread title.


Well they did win the AFC North.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945339686427529216


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



HoHo said:


> I should be happy with my Eagles winning tonight, but I'm really pissed off on how they played on Offense tonight. I don't know whether it was the cold, or the Raiders playing with alot of energy tonight, but they were off more then I've seen this year. Yeah you might have Home Field Advantage, but if you're playing like that as a Offense it won't mean nothing with a better team especially in the NFC this Season. Now what do you do as a Coach with your last game vs the Cowboys this Sunday do you sit players or have them play to try to get back that chemistry you lost tonight during the game? I mean right now our Defense is Playoff ready right now they stepped now multiple times vs the Raiders when they were on our side of the field and the Turnovers were cashed in when it mattered. If the Foles is stalling like this in the Playoffs the Defense might need to be field more than usual and that's a risk vs reward type of situation there.


Wentz elevated the play of an average WR corps, Foles needs his supporting cast to make him look good. Eagles need their running game back at it's best if they're to make a deep Playoff run...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well fuck...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945790095679922176


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

will be interesting for the 3 or 4 games he'll play


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Renegade™ said:


> will be interesting for the 3 or 4 games he'll play


And the info he can give on the stealers in the AFC title game if both the pats and Steelers make it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

^then the Gillette Stadium crowd starts throwing trash on the field while Tony Schiavone says this is the darkest moment in the history of our sport!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Sounds like the Vikes are going over those dastardly Steelers in this case (Case too) :mark


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

video won't embed for some reason, but this

https://www.facebook.com/MEMES.of.the.NFL/videos/1760637670649580/

QUALITY


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946487815835136002


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Gettleman fired Reese's right hand man (for many years), Marc Ross, who was the Giants Director of Scouting for many, many years under Reese. For those who aren't die-hard Giants fans, Ross was/has been viewed just as much as part of the Giants awful drafts in recent years as Jerry Reese was. Many of us Giants fans weren't happy that Marc Ross wasn't fired along with Reese and McAdoo last month. The fact that Gettleman fired Ross and our starting RT Bobby Hart today, within 24 hours of Gettleman landing the job, has all of the Giants fans on this Giants message board I post on, happy as pigs in shit.

Things are finally starting to look alittle up for us for the first time in awhile. The people responsible for the failures in the last 6 seasons have been removed. Whew!


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Rumor has it,
This will be Jim Caldwell's last Lions game in charge,

Not happy with that decision at all if true.

The people who call for his head never seem to think about who is going to replace him.

The lions team is pretty much where it should be,
No one will do better with this current crop of players,
Honestly i would love to know what some fans are thinking.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

And so ends the John Fox era in Chicago. Whoo boy did he suck lol. Did he just forget how to coach when he came to Chicago or something? Either way, on to the next one. Thinking an offensive minded head coach would be the plan for Pace. There's a couple out there that fit the mold that I wouldn't mind getting. Probably done with the team if they hire Jeff Fisher as head coach, but they surely aren't that stupid. Or are they?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

When I die, I'll go to heaven. Because I've spent my time in hell.

0-16.

And we couldn't have done it in a more embarrassing fashion.

Fuck life.

Fuck this sport.

Fuck Kizer.

Fuck Hue Jackson.

Fuck Jimmy Haslam.

Fuck everything.

God doesn't exist.

Hell is real.

Kill me now.

Perfect season.

Browns.




































































































































































































:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis

:mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Giants win, but with the Colts win, the Giants secure the #2 pick in the draft. Coming into the 2017 season, I never, not for a second, thought I'd be sitting here on Week 17 celebrating a top 2 pick in the next year's draft. We better nail this pick; preferably with our QB of the future, even if he doesn't start next year and sits for a season behind Eli, I'd be okay with that. But we better get our guy with this pick.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hella disappointed Gurley didn't get to play today with a shot at MVP on the line. Award is definitely Brady's now, but I'd give Gurley OPOTY tbh.

Titans making the playoffs... man they're limping in for sure.  Kind of expect the Jags to demolish them next week but we'll see. Playoffs would be far more exciting if the Chargers got in.

The Buffalo Bills are in the playoffs!?!? Insanity. What a disappointment for Baltimore.

Rams/Falcons should be a great game. Probably the best Wild Card matchup on paper since we get Saints/Panthers twice a year.

KAREEM HUNT wins the rushing title on the year. Has to be OROTY imo. Sorry, Kamara. You were awesome too.

Also a shout out to Ryan Kerrigan and Preston Smith for finishing this season so fucking strong despite these games being meaningless.

EDIT: Wow shit changed in an instant. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

With the Ravens losing, Bills going back to the playoffs for the 1st time since '99. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jags vs. Bills
Chiefs vs. Titans

Wow do I not give a fuck about either one of those games at all. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

_*Ravens not making it to the NFL Playoffs. :sasha3*_


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Jags vs. Bills
> Chiefs vs. Titans
> 
> Wow do I not give a fuck about either one of those games at all. :lol


Yeah, they NFC games definitely look more appealing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*All apologies CP *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Colts fire Pagano.

Raiders fire Del Rio.

Yet Hue Jackson somehow still has a job.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Even Flow said:


> Colts fire Pagano.
> 
> Raiders fire Del Rio.
> 
> Yet Hue Jackson somehow still has a job.


I thought if they could scrap across a win, hue would keep his job,but you go 1-31 in 2 years, you gotta go.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Even Flow said:


> Yet Hue Jackson somehow still has a job.


I think Jimmy Haslam has realized that firing a head coach after two seasons of failure does not a winning team make.

Just playing devil's advocate because I definitely wanted to see Hue's ass get fired.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Jags vs. Bills
> Chiefs vs. Titans
> 
> Wow do I not give a fuck about either one of those games at all. :lol


Come on, Corey?

Be happy for me at least lol

Titans are..

A quality offensive guard, impact pass rusher, dominant nose tackle, legit #1 receiver, A new offensive coordinator and a good head coach from winning the Super Bowl, is that too much to ask in one off-season lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Bills and Titans making the Playoffs shows what a shitshow the AFC is at the moment. If we can have a half decent offseason, there's no reason why we can't contend for a Wild Card in 2018... #JetUp


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My Cowboys made themselves even more embarrassing, holy shit, 6-0? What kind of absolute garbage is that? I get it, we were already out and the game didn't matter anyway, but, wow, what a borefest. Here's to the 2018/19 season, lets hope it's better.

I'm from Buffalo so I have a soft spot for my city being successful in things. I am not a Bills fan, but, most of my family is, so, I hope they do well for them.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> And so ends the John Fox era in Chicago. Whoo boy did he suck lol. Did he just forget how to coach when he came to Chicago or something? Either way, on to the next one. Thinking an offensive minded head coach would be the plan for Pace. There's a couple out there that fit the mold that I wouldn't mind getting. Probably done with the team if they hire Jeff Fisher as head coach, but they surely aren't that stupid. Or are they?


Considering his record this year against the AFC North, he is near the top of my list of coaches to replace Marvin Lewis so far. :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Pratchett said:


> Considering his record this year against the AFC North, he is near the top of my list of coaches to replace Marvin Lewis so far. :mj


He's all yours for an '18 and '19 1st rounder. :mj


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> He's all yours for an '18 and '19 1st rounder. :mj


Not worth it. :mj4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Greenlawler said:


> Come on, Corey?
> 
> Be happy for me at least lol
> 
> ...


Hahaha believe me it's nice to see them get back to the postseason and I'm happy for you but my goodness are they limping in. :lol I'm really not sure why Mariota has regressed so much. I don't particularly like their chances against a rested KC team in Arrowhead... but ya never know.

Shout out to Kevin Byard though. Ballin out this year.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Hahaha believe me it's nice to see them get back to the postseason and I'm happy for you but my goodness are they limping in. :lol I'm really not sure why Mariota has regressed so much. I don't particularly like their chances against a rested KC team in Arrowhead... but ya never know.
> 
> Shout out to Kevin Byard though. Ballin out this year.


I actually like their chances against a team they beat with less talent last year at Arrowhead....

If I was a gambling man The Titans would be my bet

I hope some of you took my bet and made some money. Told yo so.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm not happy with the Raiders propensity to unfairly ditch their head coaches. They must really think they are going to get Chucky. I would love to see Jack Del Rio go to USC, provided they fire Clay Helton. :yes


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Playoffs would be far more exciting if the Chargers got in.


Yeah that was the AFC team that might have been a threat on the road at Pittsburgh or New England. With the Bolts out, I really don't see any of the other four AFC clubs keeping a Pats/Steelers title game from happening.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

and we all know how that'll go down :brady3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Upset for my dude Genesis, but happy the Bills made it in for Kevin Cadle.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jim Caldwell fired by the Lions...


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Gutted the rumors of Jim Caldwell being fired where true,
His the best head coach we have had in my lifetime.

I don't see any suitable replacements either,
Bob Quinn seems determined to turn us into a Patriots B Team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well Fox is officially gone, so now time for the Bears to select a new head coach, here's my fave 5 in no particular order:

1. Josh McDaniels, Patriots OC
2. Matt Nagy, Chiefs OC
3. Pat Shurmur, Vikings OC
4. Dave Toub, Chiefs ST
5. Matt LaFleur, Rams OC

Honorable mention to John DeFilippo, QB coach of the Eagles. Think they need to get an offensive-minded guy to try to get the most out of Trubisky. Right now, it should be all about helping him become the franchise QB.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Packers fired Dom Capers and I know @Hazwoper is ecstatic about it. 

Bruce Arians is retiring. Wonder if Larry Fitzgerald and Carson Palmer will follow. Could be time for a rebuild in Arizona.

I REALLY don't like the Lions firing Jim Caldwell. Winning record with 2 playoff appearances in 4 years for a team that's hardly had any type of running game or o-line. Oh well.

Thank goodness Pagano is gone from Indy. Tampa Bay should've fired Dirk Koetter if you ask me. One of the most disappointing teams on the year.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

DOM CAPERS FIRED AND TED THOMPSON STEPPING DOWN!!!!















What a great way to start off 2018.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So apparently Marvin Lewis might be back with the Bengals next season. Thought they said he wasn't coming back a few weeks ago? Mike Brown stay being a dumbass.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> So apparently Marvin Lewis might be back with the Bengals next season. Thought they said he wasn't coming back a few weeks ago? Mike Brown stay being a dumbass.


Marvin staying here and getting signed again as head coach wouldn't surprise me that much. The fans will be pissed though, and him continuing on as HC is going to affect next year's season ticket sales. The only way I see a positive coming out of this is if Marvin is given the reigns as General Manager on top of being HC. He is a great evaluater of talent and has always drafted well. One thing that he (and every head coach in team history) has always lacked is final control over all major decisions. If he can weasel that stipulation away from owner Mike Brown, him coming back to coach the team might not be the disaster it could be.

If he were to have control over all personnel decisions (including who he wants to hire as assistant coaches) it might be interesting to see if he can get this team over the hump. There is still a fair amount of talent on this team. And I don't see any other potential replacement for him stepping in and turning anything around quickly. The window for winning anything important with the players they currently have is getting smaller, and it may be a case of going with the devil you know in order to get any immediate results.

But in any case, anything less than the next coach of the team having absolute control over all personnel decisions is unacceptable no matter who it ends up being.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*5th annual WF NFL Playoff Survivor has just opened up! *

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...layoff-survivor-2017-2018-a.html#post72263737


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Hazwoper said:


> DOM CAPERS FIRED AND TED THOMPSON STEPPING DOWN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no more 20 yard pass up the middle on demand and possibly event a decent pass defense post-Woodson :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Real Bills fans were watching the Ravens/Bengals game this past Sunday. That's for sure. And what a crazy game it was. I marked out at that last play (4th down conversion TD) - as Ravens fail to advance to the playoffs and Bills lift the curse of the 17-year playoff drought. :woo

Jaguars, you're next!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Lewis is back as hc.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



The Parumpapapum said:


> Lewis is back as hc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


chuckled

Cinci knows what it is and they like it I guess. At least they aren't Cleveland.

I am sorry @SelinaKyle @Pratchett @Cash

I know what it's like to have a mediocre team forever. I got three Super Bowls out of it early on though so I can't totally relate.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I thought he was gonna retire and here he is getting 2 more years :lmao. He must have something on the owner or someone. He’s gone from bad to good to bad again and even when they were good he never won a playoff game :wtf2. Not sure what’s more confusing, keeping Jackson who has a 1-31 record or Lewis getting a 2 year extension after a 7-9 season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So far the Bears have requested interviews with candidates that are all on my list. :bjpenn


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I feel sick hearing the news of Lewis to get two more years with the Bengals. When it comes to my team I remember when Reid was coming to the end and we kinda needed a new person in there. Yeah we all respected as fans on what he did for us, but it was time get a fresh guy in there and see where it goes. Now Chip had two winning seasons for us and I still think we rushed to get a new Coach, when you have a Coach getting rid of top tier talent like McCoy, DeSean Jackson back to back Seasons people are wondering do you know what you're doing. Maybe that's the Bengals organization fear is that if they look elsewhere it might not be greener on the other side for them and that's why they resigned him again? Personally I never thought he was a good Coach, and he's had enough time to see if he can take the Bengals to greatness and it hasn't worked out. I wish the fans of the Bengals and organization well going forward.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*MOTHERFUCKER!*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Kansas City, Jacksonville, New Orleans, and Atlanta are my wildcard picks


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

@SelinaKyle @Pratchett @Cash 

I'm so sorry. 

Was retiring from WF for the evening and saw the news before logging off the Internet.

Marvin Lewis is The Terminator. Michael Myers. Jason Voorhees. Ernst Stavro Blofeld. Freddy Krueger. Anton Chigurh. Sadako. 

Listen and understand... Marvin Lewis is out there. He can't be bargained with. He can't be reasoned with. He doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear! And he absolutely will not stop, ever, until all Bengals fans are driven away from the team! :sad:

The Niners were garbage for ages this century, then highly competitive, then not, and now with some hope. So I can relate.

Although they boast five Super Bowl wins.

And arguably the greatest quarterback of all time.

And the greatest wide receiver of all time.

And Bill Walsh when he was at the height of his football wizardry powers.

And Steve Young. 

And Y.A. Tittle, who passed away peacefully at the age of 90 three short months ago. R.I.P. Y.A. Tittle. :sad: 

So it's not altogether the same thing, but, still... :side:

Goodnight!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Carson Palmer retired today. Sucks that it had to happen off of yet another injury. Will Fitzgerald be next?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

thought Palmer would go one more year, think Fitz will stick around for next season, the Cards can't afford to lose him and Palmer at the same time and he probably knows that. otherwise they are literally just David Johnson next season


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DesolationRow said:


> @SelinaKyle @Pratchett @Cash
> 
> I'm so sorry.
> 
> ...


Interesting to note that the Bengals gave the Niners all they could handle in two Super Bowls. Of course Cinci came up short, but compared to SF's other Super Bowl victories, the Bengals are the only team to ever give them a game in the biggest game. Broncos got demolished. Dolphins were destroyed. Chargers annihilated. Bengals almost beat them twice. The 81 season Super Bowl was not as close as the final score indicated, but the Bengals never quit and almost pulled off a miracle comeback. The 88 season Super Bowl is a classic, one of the best ones ever. 

Niners totally destroyed the other three AFC champions.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Quite true, *MrMr*. Almost brought up how the Bengals were by far the toughest Super Bowl adversary the Montana-Young-Era Niners ever faced in the Super Bowl. Those were excellent games, and as you state, the second match-up truly is a classic game with an unforgettable finish. 

My folks were at January 1982 "The Catch" game against the Cowboys and never fail to point out how the Cowboys came perilously close to coming right back after the Dwight Clark "Catch" from Montana with only 51 seconds left in the game. Another classic.

Then there were the repeated clashes between the two franchises in the early-to-mid-'90s NFC Championship Games. 

Football used to be awesome, huh?  :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If Staubach had been the QB, Dallas would've won that game IMO.:max


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Bills are gonna beat the Jags.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Packers fire quarterbacks coach Alex Van Pelt and offensive coordinator Edgar Bennett.

"Highly successful NFL coach" McCarthy cleaning house after years of complacency trying to impress the future GM. I wouldn't be surprised if he's fired after the upcoming season.



WrestlingOracle said:


> no more 20 yard pass up the middle on demand and possibly event a decent pass defense post-Woodson :mark :mark :mark


No more bend-but-don't-break defense too. :mark:

It's only been five years since Woodson last played for Green Bay, but it feels so much longer than that.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DesolationRow said:


> @SelinaKyle @Pratchett @Cash
> 
> I'm so sorry.
> 
> ...


Soooooooooooooo ...

... in an effort to show "empathy" for us beleaguered Bengals fans, what you decide to do is remind us of the successes that your team, the SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS have enjoyed. How could doing this ever rub a disconsolate Bengals fan the wrong way? I wonder if it might have anything to do with THE FACT that the Cincinnati Bengals have been to two SuperBowls in their franchise history, and both times lost close games to your SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS. But you already knew that, didn't you? 

At the very least you could have ended your post with a 8*D to let us know that the jab wasn't personal and vindictive. I have been wounded. You have WOUNDED me, sir.

My heart hurts me now.




















































8*D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*SON OF A BITCH!*


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



The Parumpapapum said:


> *5th annual WF NFL Playoff Survivor has just opened up! *
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...layoff-survivor-2017-2018-a.html#post72263737


Friendly reminder.

Edit.. now with stats!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Demarco Murray out this weekend against the Chiefs. Not sure if it means much because Henry has been outproducing him for a while now, but it's news.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*GODDAMNIT!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

God damn at that new Gruden contract, 100 million over 10 years. :gucci


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I don't want Gruden back at Oakland tbh.

If Mark Davis is going to pay him that much, he best deliver quick.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



HBKRollins said:


> Bills are gonna beat the Jags.


:fuckyeah


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

All Pro teams are out! AB was the only unanimous selection.



> *FIRST TEAM*
> 
> *OFFENSE*
> 
> ...


I don't really understand why they choose people on both teams but barely change the name of the position. It takes away from other guys imo. Mark Ingram and Kareem Hunt were the first snubs I noticed with Bell being picked twice. Eric Weddle was robbed for the SECOND year in a row and Ryan Kerrigan had a better year than Von Miller. Adam Thielen was great this year no doubt but you could make the argument Keenan Allen deserved the nod over him.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Jon Gruden deal just screams of desperation, similar to last years Lynch signing. Not saying the Jaguars will win, but having watched them all season as a fan would be greatly surprised if they didn't.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I am happy Colts are drafting high because we're ass.

:mj2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*BASTARDS!*


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Warlock said:


> *5th annual WF NFL Playoff Survivor has just opened up! *
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...layoff-survivor-2017-2018-a.html#post72263737


Final reminder.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Chiefs, Falcons, Jags, and Saints are my picks this weekend. That Rams/Falcons game should be a doozy but I think the playoff experience for Atlanta will prevail.



KUZMA said:


> I am happy Colts are drafting high because we're ass.
> 
> :mj2


Saquon Barkley won't even have to change team colors.  (unless there's some highly touted o-lineman they take then Barkley is a no brainer)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Honestly I'm just happy my Titans are in the playoffs. If they win today and beyond it's just a bonus.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Corey's 2017 NFL Honors*​
*Most Valuable Player:* Tom Brady (66.3 Comp %, 4,577 Yards, 32 TD, 8 INT, 102.8 Rating)
_Runner-Up: Todd Gurley_

Nothing against Brady here but he's basically winning this award by default imo. Statistically he's had about 4 or 5 better years than this and I honestly believe that if Gurley played the last game of the year, he'd be my pick. BUT... he didn't so Brady will win this at age 40 and that's honestly pretty amazing. He ended up edging out Rivers for the passing title but he just wasn't the _usual_ Tom Brady down the stretch. In the last 6 games he threw 6 interceptions and didn't eclipse the 300 yard mark once. Oh well, chalk this one up to Wentz and Brown getting hurt imo. This will end up being one of the weaker years for a QB to win MVP when you look at the seasons from Ryan, Rodgers, Newton, Manning, etc.

*Offensive Player of the Year:* Todd Gurley (1,305 Rush Yards, 4.7 YPC, 13 TD, 788 Rec Yards, 6 TD)

I'm not even putting a runner up on here because Gurley is the only option. Didn't even play the last game of the year and still led the league in yards from scrimmage (2,093 to be exact) and TDs with 19. He was 2nd in the league in rushing, only 22 yards behind Kareem Hunt who literally took his only carry in the last game 35 yards to the house. Gurley had 20 plays of 20+ yards and that's insane.

*Defensive Player of the Year:* Calais Campbell (67 Tackles, 14.5 Sacks, 3 Passes Defended, 3 Forced Fumbles, 1 TD)
_Runner-Ups: Cameron Jordan, Aaron Donald, Demarcus Lawrence_

This is a wide open race if you ask me and I wouldn't be surprised if any of those 4 guys I listed won it. Keep your eye on Cam Jordan who really made a great run late for the award. Finished with 13 sacks (career high) but also an amazing 11 batted passes (most by anyone that wasn't a corner or safety). Chandler Jones actually lead the league in sacks and tackles for loss by a wide margin, but will that mean anything? Didn't matter for Vic Beasley last year who led in sacks and forced fumbles so we'll see. Aaron Donald had 11 sacks from the DT position which is impressive.

*Offensive Rookie of the Year:* Kareem Hunt (1,327 Rush Yards, 4.9 YPC, 8 TD, 455 Rec Yards, 3 TD)
_Runner-Up: Alvin Kamara_

2nd straight year where it's a complete toss up between two guys and I don't think there's a wrong choice. What Kamara was able to do this year was absurd and he had to split time with another Pro Bowl RB to boot. BUT, that's no reason to penalize Kareem Hunt in this situation. He ended up leading the league in rushing and carries of 20+ yards to go along with 1,700 yards from scrimmage (3rd in the league) and 11 TD. Kamara racked up over 1,500 yards with WAY fewer touches so this one's gonna be pretty tough. I'll also give a shout out to Leonard Fournette, JuJu Smith-Schuster, and Evan Engram who also had quality years.

*Defensive Rookie of the Year:* Marshon Lattimore (52 Tackles, 18 Passes Defended, 5 INT, 1 Forced Fumble, 1 TD)
_Runner-Up: Tre'Davious White_

Same boat as the offensive side. Two deserving guys and no wrong choice. Both Lattimore and White graded out very highly on PFF and both made big plays throughout the year. White had more tackles but the rest of their stats are nearly identical. Two other shouts would be TJ Watt and Desmond King (who had 4 sacks from the safety position).

*Comeback Player of the Year:* Keenan Allen 
_Other Options: Todd Gurley, Ezekiel Ansah, Rob Gronkowski_

Keenan Allen caught just 6 passes last year before his season was ended due to injury. Fast forward to this season and he had a career high 102 catches for over 1,300 yards and 6 TDs. One of the first seasons he was able to stay healthy all the way through.

*Coach of the Year:* Sean McVay
_Other Options: Mike Zimmer, Doug Pederson_ 

Any of those 3 could win and it would be warranted. I just chose McVay because of how young he is and how he was able to take a 4-12 Rams team with a terrible offense to a division winner with the one of the most potent offenses in the league. Zimmer deserves it because of the first round bye and all the adversity at QB/RB. Pederson deserves it because of the Eagles becoming a powerhouse before Wentz went down.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This season had so many good performances from HC, like if you told me before the season the Bills would be in the playoffs in Sean McDermortts' 1st year, I first wouldn't have believed you and 2nd would've assumed he would win the award because that's absurd.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Chiefs, Rams, Panthers and Bills imho.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Chiefs 27 Titans 16
Rams 28 Falcons 24
Saints 30 Panthers 20
Jaguars 23 Bills 14


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'll go Chiefs, Falcons, Jaguars, and Saints.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I reckon all the home teams will win

BALLSY PREDICTION RITE DERE


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hoooooly shit that sack from Derrick Johnson :done


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Albeit the Chiefs talent on the field easily outclasses the Titans, this has not been a good gameplan for Titans. They have found some pretty good success running the ball, yet keep trying to pocket pass. Titans should have tried to grind it out. Now they are getting into "must throw" territory.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Looks like the run game might put Tennessee back in this one. Henry's running hard for sure and Kelce is out the rest of the way with a concussion.

That was one of the most unorthodox touchdowns I've ever seen. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That Mariota TD. :lol Poor Revis.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Kellen Moore is retiring and taking over as Cowboys QB coach.

Based on everything I've heard dating back to his days at Boise State, dude is an absolute football savant.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

@Greenlawler @TD Stinger and any other Titans fans out there, congratu-fuckin-lations guys! I seriously doubted them from the get go but god damn were they resilient tonight. Henry ran those Chiefs into the fucking dirt and that block from Mariota on the last run was NASTY. Props to Decker for redeeming himself by catching the game winning TD too. Awesome game! Very glad I tuned in.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Damn Titans, that's crazy to do in the playoffs.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Goddamn, it's gotta suck being a Chiefs fan.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Tater said:


> Goddamn, it's gotta suck being a Chiefs fan.


Crazy slopfest after the 21-3 lead would be hard to digest for sure. If Kelce was in, perhaps Chiefs sew it with a more secure security blanket than some of their key drops too.

Still, gotta credit Titans' resiliency and a hell of a second half Dick Lebeau led there (albeit off the hook with some key mishaps) That was a far more gritty than pretty football game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well that game went from boring to a nail-biter real quick lol. Hopefully Falcons and Rams is just as good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> @Greenlawler @TD Stinger and any other Titans fans out there, congratu-fuckin-lations guys! I seriously doubted them from the get go but god damn were they resilient tonight. Henry ran those Chiefs into the fucking dirt and that block from Mariota on the last run was NASTY. Props to Decker for redeeming himself by catching the game winning TD too. Awesome game! Very glad I tuned in.


:mark :mark :mark

I thought they were screwed. But to see Mariota make clutch play after clutch play was amazing. And to think they almost gave it away the end too with that fumble.

Woo!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Mariota with dat backyard football MADNESS :banderas


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Henry had 23 totes 156 yards 1 TD! Took over in the 4th quarter! He needs 2 b fed the football more! The more totes he gets the stronger he gets.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Come on Falcons!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Part of me wants the Falcons to make it deep just cause I feel bad about last year, plus nobody thought tey'd even make it here.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What the fuck happened to the Chiefs. They beat down the Pats in the season opener and Smith was a MVP candidate after 5 games. Then they fell off a cliff and their season is now over. I didn't think the Titans could pull off the comeback after their special teams guys were trying to give it away. Mariota's block was amazing, that play was all him because Henry was gonna be taken down had he not got the block in. 

Not confident in the Pats at all this year despite their record. Only because Brady has been struggling the last 6 games(far too many picks). Could easily see them losing their first game. If Hogan and White are healthy though then they got a chance to be great.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Only half a sack to his name, but Aaron Donald is wreaking havoc out there in breaking plays. Matter of time before Donald breaks loose in the second half.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

lol Chiefs. garbage effort. almost like as soon as they lost Kelce, they gave up


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

_*So far the Falcons has impressed me in this game with their game play. *_


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Tennessee might be the worst team to ever win a playoff game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



RKing85 said:


> Tennessee might be the worst team to ever win a playoff game.


Nah the 2010 Seahawks got that covered. 7-9 in the regular season and they were bottom 10 on both sides of the ball. Magically caught fire and beat the defending champs in a shootout. :lol


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well hell yeah!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Starting to think the Falcons can make another run to the SB. :hmm:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

First time back in the playoffs since 04 and the Rams lose :mj2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

goddamn i really wanna see AD get to a super bowl :mj2

best interior defensive lineman since ever maybe


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Salah Claus said:


> I reckon all the home teams will win
> 
> BALLSY PREDICTION RITE DERE


I'm TOO ballsy, that's my problem


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Falcons gonna beat the Eagles and I'll be getting 1998 flashbacks :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

You can take the Rams out of LA, but you can't take the lambs out of the Rams.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Starting to think the Falcons can make another run to the SB. :hmm:


And lose to the Patriots lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Don't know why I suck so badly at predicting Playoff games, went 177-79 in the regular season...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

These 2 teams are lighting up the scoreboard right now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

this game is as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Really enjoying this game. Defense for both are playing well and watching both teams try to break through is far more interesting than a combined score of 100.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I hope Sacksonville goes into Heinz Field next week and DEMOLISHES the Steelers again. That would be a wonderful birthday present. :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> I hope Sacksonville goes into Heinz Field next week and DEMOLISHES the Steelers again. That would be a wonderful birthday present. :lol


I wanna see that and the Titans playing out of their mind to send the cheaters out. Jags/Titans would be great to see if only because it’s something new on the AFC side.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Rough game, glad the Jags pulled out the W. Hopefully next week against Pit Bortles doesn't miss so many open players.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Early 0-0 prediction, I actually believe the Panthers get the upset.

They're not that good at passing but they make do with what they get (Panthers have only 75% of the Saints total passing yard, but both teams have an equal amount of Passing TDs), they have a monster rush defense, they have better and more recent experience, and they've had a relatively tougher schedule than the Saints have had, but the same record.

Also, the previously two losses will probably end up helping the Panthers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Gano misses the chip shot! Could come back to haunt them. Really hope New Orleans can get their offense goin. Love watching this team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

lol this game in 2018

So one guy misses a certain TD right through his hands and another guy misses an xp. I know this stuff happened in the past, but NFLOL imo.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If any of you here honestly want to see PIT or NE in yet another SB for the billionth time, you can go to hell. :booklel Go vikes/Jags/Titans/Eagles/Panthers/Falcons/Saints! :troll


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> If any of you here honestly want to see PIT or NE in yet another SB for the billionth time, you can go to hell. :booklel Go vikes/Jags/Titans/Eagles/Panthers/Falcons/Saints! :troll


I would only want to see the Pats get there again so I could have a definite team to root against and that _hopefully_ Brees can beat him 1-on-1. :lol Pitt can fuck off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> lol this game in 2018
> 
> So one guy misses a certain TD right through his hands *and another guy misses an xp*. I know this stuff happened in the past, but NFLOL imo.


He missed 3pts actually. Jokes on you :armfold


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Joel said:


> He missed 3pts actually. Jokes on you :armfold


Please understand this game better.

An xp is the range, not the actual action. XP = "guaranteed points" aka chip shot to use more slang.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

FUCK THIS SHIT IM NEVER WATCHING FOOTBALL AGAIN :fuckyou


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Leon Knuckles said:


> FUCK THIS SHIT IM NEVER WATCHING FOOTBALL AGAIN :fuckyou


Alright, which team are ya? :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

_*That's my boys, that's my Saints shutting them down at the last ending. :rusevyes !!! *_


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

WHO DAT


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Good game right there, this weekend's games weren't too shabby.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Good game right there, this weekend's games weren't too shabby.


_*
This weekends games has been just that. Good games and it is going to be interesting playoffs. bama*_


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Awesome game. Cam Jordan is my fucking dude, man. He came up so big in certain situations and who the FUCK calls a safety blitz on a 4th and 23 with the game on the line!? Talk about a crazy gamble. :lol I love that the Saints got this win with literally nothing from Ingram & Kamara. Just a little reminder of how good Brees is just in case anyone forgot.

Saints/Vikings next week should be GREAT. Rematch of that classic '09 NFC Championship game. :mark: Saints' banged up o-line could be a problem.

Probably the best wild card weekend we've had since the 2013 season (Indy's monster comeback over KC and Kaepernick running wild on Green Bay)


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

REALLY hope we see a Jag/Titans AFCCG. '99 mode! :lenny

Vikings in the NFCCG against the Falcons would be :mark


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm pretty confident that Atlanta can go into Philly next week and get a win. These Eagles are screamin one-and-done to me right now with Foles at QB.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> I'm pretty confident that Atlanta can go into Philly next week and get a win. These Eagles are screamin one-and-done to me right now with Foles at QB.


And I think NO can go into Minnesota and beat the Vikings. A Saints/Falcons NFC title game would be fun.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> And I think NO can go into Minnesota and beat the Vikings. A Saints/Falcons NFC title game would be fun.


I think the Saints have a much tougher matchup tbh, but yeah they can definitely do it. Minnesota's secondary is SO much better than Carolina's so I don't think Brees will throw for 375 again. Should be a good game for sure though. Gonna depend on whether Case Keenum can continue to play in the playoffs like he did in the regular season this year, but I don't know if I trust him to do so.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

first instinct - Minnesota, Atlanta, Pittsburgh, and.........New England/Tennessee is a tough call. (haha, almost got through that with a straight face)


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

We are all TENN. fans next week.


FUCK the pats. 2001 was long ago. It isn't fun anymore for the rest of us! :vincefu


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Revenge for '09!Revenge for '99! Revenge for '74! Skol Tour '18, 3 nights only


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Chiefs' OC Matt Nagy is the new Chicago HC. Makes sense to make an Offensive hire with their young QB in place...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Rankles75 said:


> Chiefs' OC Matt Nagy is the new Chicago HC. Makes sense to make an Offensive hire with their young QB in place...


Yeah it's a good hire. Chiefs offense seemed to take off when he became the playcaller. Interested to see what he does with Trubisky and Cohen. If we can keep Fangio as DC, we'd be set.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Cincinnati have hired Teryl Austin as their new DC...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Still cannot FATHOM how Marvin Lewis is still with them LMAO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> And I think NO can go into Minnesota and beat the Vikings. A Saints/Falcons NFC title game would be fun.


I'd consider watching a Saints/Falcons NFC title game. Good rivalry.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> Still cannot FATHOM how Marvin Lewis is still with them LMAO


It's best to just not think about it :marvin


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

2nd year in a row where a young OC has a head coaching position in hand so his current team falls off a cliff and blows a huge lead in their playoff game. :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> 2nd year in a row where a young OC has a head coaching position in hand so his current team falls off a cliff and blows a huge lead in their playoff game. :lol


Monte Kiffin did that to my Bucs in '08. We were 9-3 and he leaves, making us collapse. :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> Alright, which team are ya? :lol


Bills. :mj2


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Bills. :mj2


Ah jeez. :vincecry Let it out, man! I was rooting for you AND Jax and Tennessee. You were just out matched by the Jags defensive schemes. They took away all of Tyrod's options to go deep and got too much pressure for him to do much else. I feel you. Hope you guys get Alex Smith when he goes away from KC. :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Harry Hiestand returning to coach the Bears OL. :bjpenn

Been a good offseason so far for the Bears. Hopefully they do better in free agency.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> Still cannot FATHOM how Marvin Lewis is still with them LMAO


Marvin has to have pictures of Bungles owner Mike Brown engaging in unholy acts with a possum or something

Like for real


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Harry Hiestand returning to coach the Bears OL. :bjpenn
> 
> Been a good offseason so far for the Bears. Hopefully they do better in free agency.


Was kinda hoping you got Josh McDaniels or Matt Patricia TBH :shrug


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> Was kinda hoping you got Josh McDaniels or Matt Patricia TBH :shrug


Why?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Why?


Well, why not? Both are considered HC's of the future and it seems like a better option than the Walrus's leftovers. :shrug


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Word is that Matt Patricia will be going to the Giants. Will the Pats defense collapse this weekend?? :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Got 3 good looking UK matchups next year:

Seattle Seahawks vs. Oakland Raiders, Tottenham stadium, Oct. 14.
Philadelphia Eagles vs. Jacksonville Jaguars, Wembley Stadium, Oct. 21 or 28.
Tennessee Titans vs. Los Angeles Chargers, Wembley Stadium, Oct. 21 or 28.

------------------
@Chrome I like this move. Thoughts?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951536756213665792


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> @Greenlawler @TD Stinger and any other Titans fans out there, congratu-fuckin-lations guys! I seriously doubted them from the get go but god damn were they resilient tonight. Henry ran those Chiefs into the fucking dirt and that block from Mariota on the last run was NASTY. Props to Decker for redeeming himself by catching the game winning TD too. Awesome game! Very glad I tuned in.


Thanks Corey,

I just got back from a race weekend. I was sitting on my hotel couch in Orlando watching my team get their first playoff win since 2003. I was so pumped the next morning I listened to the game again while running the Disney marathon.

Seems so long ago that the Titans were a consistent winner. This one was sweet.

Two years ago we were the worst team in the league, and now we are one draft away from being a contender. 

I don't think we win Sunday but this team is much better than allot of the talking heads think.

Those same talking heads that gush over the Jags...a team we swept.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> @Chrome I like this move. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951536756213665792


I like it too. Smart guy who's offenses usually always did well and should mesh well with Nagy. Should help give the Bears one of the more creative offenses in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What if the Titans and Jags win and we get a Ten/Jax AFC title game? That'd be too awesome and different so it's definitely not happening.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Fangio re-signed for 3 years. (Y)


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Buffalo have fired OC Rick Dennison...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> What if the Titans and Jags win and we get a Ten/Jax AFC title game? That'd be too awesome and different so it's definitely not happening.


Dream scenario for Titans fans, we match up with the Jags.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

My predictions/wild guesses for the week. Originally tipped the Saints to make it from the NFC, but don't see both road teams winning in that conference this week, and think Philadelphia are a busted flush...

Atlanta Falcons 27 @ Philadelphia Eagles 20
Tennessee Titans 13 @ New England Patriots 34
Jacksonville Jaguars 17 @ Pittsburgh Steelers 24
New Orleans Saints 24 @ Minnesota Vikings 27


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That Eagles D is scarier than even I expected... and the NFC has to be looking the favourite towinthe SB now. All three teams just look to have the edge against the AFC. Though Jacksonville’s D is nothing to brush off.

This Reftriots/Titans game is giving the NFL a serious black eye now. Romo has called it, Cowher and Boomer have saud it, and every non Cheater fan is beyond pissed and disgusted by the blatant screwjob going on.

They aren’t even hiding the fix in that first half.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

_*The Falcons in their last quarter and last 2 minutes was kind of a laughable moment of the year so far. I have never seen so many missed catches in a game ending. The right team won in this and I am glad it was the Eagles that preserved in this divisional round. *_


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This game is the perfect example of why the NFL is on verge of a massive fan exodus... one team shows up to play, it goes against the Shield’s fuck buddies, and the refs completely cut the legs out from one team to favour an illegitimate dynasty and ruin a game.

Good job NFL... good job.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I saw Brandon Bolden put the ball in his hands and run it into the end zone. At least that’s how that touchdown was scored.

Marcus Mariota has sucked all year anyway, so it’s not like the offence was any world beater coming in. On top of that, Murray is hurt. What’s happening is what was gonna happen today


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Buttermaker said:


> I saw Brandon Bolden put the ball in his hands and run it into the end zone. At least that’s how that touchdown was scored.
> 
> Marcus Mariota has sucked all year anyway, so it’s not like the offence was any world beater coming in. On top of that, Murray is hurt. What’s happening is what was gonna happen today


You mean the Titans out playing the Cheaters the first wuarter then the refs stepping in to protect the Shield’s chosen team? Well, outside of the Titan’s playing a good quarter that is hiw most saw this game playing out. Team would be lucky to be 10-6 without the Reftriots. 

And that’s the real MVP there... disgraceful game.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Whoever is booking the NFL is doing a horrible job. The heel's being dominant all the time ruined late 80's NWA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



BoFreakinDallas said:


> Whoever is booking the NFL is doing a horrible job. The heel's being dominant all the time ruined late 80's NWA


Vegas. Or the Shield... either way it’s a heel booker circle jerking itself.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Kabraxal said:


> You mean the Titans out playing the Cheaters the first wuarter then the refs stepping in to protect the Shield’s chosen team? Well, outside of the Titan’s playing a good quarter that is hiw most saw this game playing out. Team would be lucky to be 10-6 without the Reftriots.
> 
> And that’s the real MVP there... disgraceful game.


There were hundreds of disputed catches in the NFL this year. Not just during pats games


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Buttermaker said:


> There were hundreds of disputed catches in the NFL this year. Not just during pats games


Bullshit OPI. Bullshit “off... wait NE is screaming, Encroachment!”, and then quite a few more. The fix wasn’t even hidden.

Watch out Jags... this is your story next.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yeah, the calls during the 1st half were really freakin' annoying.

But I'm not convinced the Titans would have won this one either way.

Them Eagles shocked the hell out of me though, good job.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Okay, so how many points do you want to give the Titans? 10? 14? It still doesn't matter. There's a difference between the refs screwing a team and watching a young team that isn't disciplined. Have there been some bad calls, of course...have you ever watched a football game before? New England has won forever and there just has to be another reason other than being the better team. That's what I hear/read every week. I'm sorry your (place your team here) isn't good or whatever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Cereal Killer said:


> Okay, so how many points do you want to give the Titans? 10? 14? It still doesn't matter. There's a difference between the refs screwing a team and watching a young team that isn't disciplined. Have there been some bad calls, of course...have you ever watched a football game before? New England has won forever and there just has to be another reason other than being the better team. That's what I hear/read every week. I'm sorry your (place your team here) isn't good or whatever.


And 14 off NE means close game... if you ignore the fact NE sucked until the Titans second guess every physical move in fear of a flag.

Way to go... your team can’t win without the Refs.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Kabraxal said:


> And 14 off NE means close game... if you ignore the fact NE sucked until the Titans second guess every physical move in fear of a flag.
> 
> Way to go... your team can’t win without the Refs.


It was one quarter, but if you want to think that...well, I can't stop you either way. Is your team in the playoffs?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Cereal Killer said:


> It was one quarter, but if you want to think that...well, I can't stop you either way. Is your team in the playoffs?


And will lose in the SB to the Reftriots to give Vacant a 6th ring. Man, vacant is an all around athlete racking up world titles in WWE, UFC, and the JokeFL.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Kabraxal said:


> And will lose in the SB to the Reftriots to give Vacant a 6th ring. Man, vacant is an all around athlete racking up world titles in WWE, UFC, and the JokeFL.


Who will lose in the SB? Are you making a joke? I see English, but whatever point is doesn't make a lot of sense...just some random words.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Cereal Killer said:


> Who will lose in the SB? Are you making a joke? I see English, but whatever point is doesn't make a lot of sense...just some random words.


What team is likely to escape the Reftriots? The Vikings... I like them, but they aren’t “my” team. My team has no chance. And even then it is iffy if the Cheaters are forced to play a legitimate game of if they get a 6th illegitimate title.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Congrats to everyone who made it this far. It’s a tough thing to do in the NFL where you get 1 game to prove it. Unlike most sports, you don’t get a series. Nah. You get one night to prove you’re among the elite. 

This night, the Eagles and (my Patriots) earned their spots next week. Congrats, ya’ll. Best of luck going forward. 

Let’s GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Kabraxal said:


> What team is likely to escape the Reftriots? The Vikings... I like them, but they aren’t “my” team. My team has no chance. And even then it is iffy if the Cheaters are forced to play a legitimate game of if they get a 6th illegitimate title.


It was a simple question, but I guess your too wrapped up in that whole fanatic thing, but keep going with those conspiracy theories and the league loves the Patriots so much...etc. I mean really, what's better than ANY team beating the Patriots? Most of the country would love this...For a sport losing ratings, watching the Patriots go down would bring ratings. Logic's not going to work in this "conversation," so go your team...and don't forget your blood pressure medication.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Cereal Killer said:


> It was a simple question, but I guess your too wrapped up in that whole fanatic thing, but keep going with those conspiracy theories and the league loves the Patriots so much...etc. I mean really, what's better than ANY team beating the Patriots? Most of the country would love this...For a sport losing ratings, watching the Patriots go down would bring ratings. Logic's not going to work in this "conversation," so go your team...and don't forget your blood pressure medication.


Yeah, because the NFL isn’t booked by old men out touch like Vince..... o wait, those old men are out of touch and give no shits about the integrity of the sport.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Kabraxal said:


> Yeah, because the NFL isn’t booked by old men out touch like Vince..... o wait, those old men are out of touch and give no shits about the integrity of the sport.


When you get back on your train of thought and put together cogent points, let me know.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Boring, but not really unexpected result. Some questionable calls for sure but I don't think it made much of a difference tbh.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Cereal Killer said:


> When you get back on your train of thought and put together cogent points, let me know.


Keep cheering for cheaters. Says a lot about you.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Can't say I'm too excited for the playoffs this year, seeing as my Packers were out of it pretty much the moment Rodgers went down, but congrats to all this winners and good luck in the next round.

And after checking the score I would be remiss if I didn't say "Ouch" concerning that Patriots/Titans game.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Kabraxal said:


> Keep cheering for cheaters. Says a lot about you.


Like every team?

When the Patriots were videotaping signals like other teams, they did so from the wrong designated area...got fined and penalized.

Deflategate has still never been proven, but Brady was suspended anyways. When the Steelers were accused of the same very thing, the league went with the scientific law that was proven in the Patriots case and they were not penalized, because of that scientific law...Like They Should Not Have Been.

Cheaters...I see someone throw up a cheaters tag, it means to me pure jealousy that their franchise isn't as well run, but no...you call it what you want. Seems like the only people that can't move on from that is non Patriot fans, but that's cool. 

Does me being a fan of the Patriots really say a lot about me? Somehow I doubt that...You can surmise something from that, but then you'd be doing the same thing happened in Deflategate.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Whenever the Pats win there's gotta be someone or a few bitching about refs :mj4. I was nervous because that's just how I am but literally everyone was calling this a blowout. Yeah, the refs made the Titans lose. Not the team with the QB who had more picks than TDs or their coach who is idiot compared to :bill

I'll rather see the Jags next week. I know their D is crazy but I'd rather deal with them than Pitt's offense. Brown might not be healthy but Big Ben scares me more than the Jags D and Bortles.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

LMFAO more salty tears from fans of GARBAGE TEAMS claiming that just because the Patriots DYNASTY KEEPS WINNING that they must have the refs in their pocket, they're cheating, same old trash excuses week in week out, Pats are just better than your RUBBISH FRANCHISES

deal with it tbh :brady3 :brady3


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Easy win for the Patriots? Didn't see that coming. Tennessee may be the weakest Divisional Playoff team I can remember, scraped into the Postseason with some flukey wins before taking advantage of a KC choke job to eliminate the team with the best chance of knocking off New England. Didn't want the Eagles to win, but Steve Sarkisian completely screwed the pooch again. Seriously, you don't run Tevin Coleman once in those four plays at the end? You throw a shovel pass to a 3rd string RB, then call a low percentage play like that on 4th down? Dreadful OC, cost the Falcons all season long and cost them their season last night. He'd be lucky to get a job coaching Pee Wee Football...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

People who cheer for New England are the same people who go to the casino and root for the house.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Jags came to play today son. I can’t see this lasting tho. Only a matter of time before the Steelers find their legs


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

fuck it. I'm all in on the Jags bandwagon!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

It's almost like the Steelers spent the week game planning for a rematch with New England next week. Because, you know, it was a given, right...

The Jags are no joke. Dominating defense, power running game and a mobile QB who isn't nearly as bad as some act like he is. This team is built to win if Bortles doesn't throw picks. If they hold on (lots of time left for a loaded team like PIT) and head to New England next week they are more than capable of winning there, too.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

why the fuck is Ben holding the ball in the pocket forever???? The Jags front 4 are not going to give you much time. Jacksonville is running their game plan to perfection this first half.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



I am the Storm said:


> It's almost like the Steelers spent the week game planning for a rematch with New England next week. Because, you know, it was a given, right...
> 
> The Jags are no joke. Dominating defense, power running game and a mobile QB who isn't nearly as bad as some act like he is. This team is built to win if Bortles doesn't throw picks. If they hold on (lots of time left for a loaded team like PIT) and head to New England next week they are more than capable of winning there, too.


Tomlin is the most overrated coach in the league. He tends to find a way to give away games when they count. He did not even prepare Pitt for this game and it shows.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Solid half, hopefully Fournette can play the second half.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Ben has broken off some HUGE 4th down bombs for TDs today. Holy shit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*Two of the top 5 passing defenses in the league face off in the post season.*

*The game is a shootout somehow*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

heads up play from Ben to lateral.

Nobody in the world predicted 77+ points in this game.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Why didn't Tomlin call the time out before the 2 min warning? 

This is why Tomlin is a terrible clock manager.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jacksonville winning was unlikely, but possible.

Jacksonville winning a game with 80 points in it was impossible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

And that 15 seconds that Tomlin let run off the clock to reach the 2 min. warning instead of taking the two time outs before the 2 min warning, comes back to haunt him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Bortles vs Foles/Keenum Super Bowl please :sodone


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

after first down the clock was like 2:04 wasn't it??? only wasted 4 seconds.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Just goes to show that you never, ever talk about another team when you have another team in front of you. It starts with an immature coach and trickles down to the players. It's a poison and this can be the result.

As for the game, what an incredible game. Congrats to both teams for great seasons. I've been talking the Jags up all week and picked them to win, so I'm not surprised. The Jags will be a significant challenge for the Patriots. It should be something else.

That said, we're onto Jacksonville.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



RKing85 said:


> after first down the clock was like 2:04 wasn't it??? only wasted 4 seconds.


No it was at 2:15 when he could have taken his time out, but he let it run down to the 2 min warning instead.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

DUVAL!!! So hyped Jags came in there and proved they could beat the steelers again.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Some will blame Todd Haley or Tomlin but I blame the defense. How are you gonna give up 35 points to a team that could only get 10 a week ago at home against Buffalo?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

going with New Orleans in this one.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



RKing85 said:


> going with New Orleans in this one.


Also going with Saints. Brees, 2 1000 yard rushers for clock, solid, veteran coach in Payton. A Brees/Brady SB would bring the RATINGS. We shall see if Brees stays good Brees or goes into pick mode at some point.

It'd be a funny spot for Roger G. too given he dropped the hammer on the Saints after BountyGate and has combated the Patriots/Brady numerous times.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Saints are 4-4 away and the game is in Minnesota, Vikings have the best defense in the league and are much better on 3rd down.

Of course the Saints can still come back but I don't see how they would beat the Vikings at all even with Case Keenum who's been solid.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I missed the entire 2nd half of the Jags/Steelers game driving home but... JAGS!!! What a wonderful little early birthday gift.

Vikings came out ready to play today. God damn that pick from Sendejo was a beauty.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Finally the Saints are showing life. I was expecting a good one. For 2 and 1 half quarters, it wasn't even competitive. But here the Saints come.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Keenum must be doing fuck all. Not watching the game but I know he looked good early on and they were up big. Now in the 4th and they still got 17 :wtf2


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What a throw and catch. And the Saints are, incredibly, ahead. Wow.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

1:29 and one timeout. Shit this is gonna be a good finish...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Two brilliant games today, I love to see teams go all out.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Big drive for Brees' legacy right here


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What a finish we’re getting! :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Oh my god... :sodone


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

UNBELIEVABLE!!!
:sodone


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT, VIKINGS!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Holy fuck, what an ending!!!

What in the blue hell was that Saints DB doing on that last play???


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The remaining QBs are now Nick Foles, Blake Bortles, Case Keenum and Tom Brady.

Gee. I wonder how this is going to play out.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That Saint defender, all he had to do was wait back 1 yard, tackle and profit. What a lapse, and then taking out his own guy :maury :maury :maury

Still, what a ***** finish. Brees must feel awful.

edit: biggest dback blunder since Rahim Morris' blown coverage in that Raven/Broncos playoff game?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What the fuck is Marcus Williams thinking!? Jesus christ...

Would've preferred to see that happen to anyone else in the NFC other than the Saints... but god damn what a finish.

Vikings/Patriots Super Bowl in Minnesota would be INSANITY


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

so happy for case roud


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

"Case Keenum hasn't been tested in the post season yet."

Did he PASS, BITCH?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Two very good games today. I love the playoffs. :mark:


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Great game for us neutrals.

They really need to stop the reporters and coaching staff from going on the field before the end of the game though,
Or at least do away with having to play a final snap if no time is left on the clock.

For a pretty mundane regular season the post season has been pretty good so far,
Hopefully it continues next week.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










Tonight was for Brett Favre. *SKOL!*

- Vic


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

WTF was that dude doing. Wait till he caught it then wrap him up and drop him inbounds and that's game. He fucking lunged with his eyes closed and hit the only teammate that could've saved his ass with a game winning tackle. He needs to get punished but idk what they could do besides cut him. Maybe have him blackballed from the league.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So glorious and satisfying to watch the Saints take that L and then have to trot back onto the field. Now if the Pats make it to the SB I'll at least be able to cheer for the NFC team this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So nice to be on the receiving end of the miracle for once.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Congrats to the fans of all of the winners on this awesome NFL weekend. Congrats, as well, to the fans of the teams who made it to this weekend. Not an easy thing to do in a 1-and-done sport.

I can't wait for next Sunday. Got 2 amazing games coming up. Good luck to all and enjoy.

LET'S GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If anyone among you wonders why we watch American Football, THIS WEEKEND SHOWED YOU! That Vikes game was an instant classic! Fuck the Saints and Pats!! TEAM SKOL Vs. TEAM JAGS SB PLEASE!!! :lenny


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

that final play once again showcases how amateurish the quality of tackling can be in the NFL. if the DB had either gone for the ball and batted down the pass, play is over. if he doesn't rush in like an idiot and waits for Diggs to come down with it, he wraps him up and the play is over

either way, don't expect to see him getting much game time next season. Mark Ingram can tell him all about Payton's dog house haha


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Pats and 3 teams who have never won a SB before starting Nick Foles, Blake bortles, and case keenum. This will go really well.

Personally, I'm leaning to Vikings vs Jaguars in a 0-0 tie :sodone


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

It looked like the DB got there sooner than he thought he would then tried to avoid the receiver because he was worried about getting a pass interference and losing the game on a FG with no time on the clock.

Whatever he was trying, it didn't work out according to plan. :lol

I gotta be honest, when it came down to Brees needing a FG to win (I wasn't watching live), I went ahead and started fast forwarding to the end. I've seen this Brees story too many times and fuck the Saints. I knew he was going to get the FG and I just didn't need to see that shit. Of course, I continued fast forwarding to the end, just in case some crazy shit ends up happening. Hot diggity damn, just in Case some crazy shit indeed.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Renegade™ said:


> that final play once again showcases how amateurish the quality of tackling can be in the NFL. if the DB had either gone for the ball and batted down the pass, play is over. if he doesn't rush in like an idiot and waits for Diggs to come down with it, he wraps him up and the play is over
> 
> either way, don't expect to see him getting much game time next season. Mark Ingram can tell him all about Payton's dog house haha


It's an indictment on coaches in US sports who get their players so scared of penalties and foul's they forgot basic motor skills late in games. If he treats it like just another play he makes the tackle or the ball gets knocked down.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

While Markus missing tackle was a huge misplay, it's like people forget how great he was all season and that he got the big interception all season. I feel for him, but as a rookie he'll get other opportunities in the future.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952737772321767424
Goosebumps...

- Vic


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If the Saints pick up a yard on that 3rd down, the Vikings' Offense doesn't get back on the field. Idiotic play by Williams, but he had a solid rookie season and played well tonight until the end, so it's a bit harsh for people to want him cut...


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952653917241954309
:dead2


I really didnt want to get Jacksonville. There defense is still scary, no way they play like that again. 


Halftime, Vikings was dominating and I choose to stay awake. Fantastic game, congratz Vikings.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Today is Drew Brees' 39th birthday so I just wanna take a minute to talk about how fucking GREAT he is and how it sucks he lost yesterday because his career is seemingly never gonna be remembered for how tremendous it was because of the fact that he has "only" 1 ring (and amazingly has never won MVP) because he's had to play alongside some of the greatest QBs in league history throughout his whole career.

7x Passing Yards Leader
4x Passing TD Leader
Holds the record for the best completion % in a single season
5 seasons of 5,000 passing yards (NFL record)
NFL record 12 consecutive seasons of 4,000+ passing yards
3rd most passing yards in league history atm (will surpass both Favre and Manning if he plays next year and doesn't get hurt)
2nd most completions in league history (will surpass Favre if plays next year)
Tied with Brady for the 3rd most Passing TDs in league history

In 13 career postseason games he's got 4,200 yards, 29 TDs, and only 9 picks. Incredible numbers. So sad the miracle yesterday had to happen to him and the Saints.  Hope they bring him back for at least one more year and they make another run with more experience under the belts of all the young players they have.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Pats VS Eagles... Sixth Superbowl Ring for Brady.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Eagles beating the Vikings is less than certain, and considering the SB is Minnesota would be a massive disappointment as I don't recall a team playing the SB on their home turf ever.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Pats/Vikes in Minnesota with the Vikings getting their first Superbowl win. Story is way too good to not happen. One of the those weird NFL moments that just happen to work out.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm worried about Sandejo, him going out was a turning point of the Saints game. Gave the secondary a kink.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

thinking it's going to be a Patriots/Vikings Super Bowl.

I will give up my first born though if the Jags can beat the Pats.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'll tell you this much: Anyone who says Bortles, Keenum and Foles don't deserve this or that the Pats have this sewn up already can eat a dick. Those other QB's made it all the way here while the "Elite" ones like Brees, Flacco, Ryan, Smith, Big Ben, Rivers and the rest are all at home right now. Don't give me any lip about these young guys coasting on the greatness of their teams when the Patriots' entire organization has been subsisting off of an aging Tom Brady for years now. If they can draft and build around him well enough to find success year in, year out for the past SEVEN STRAIGHT NFL SEASONS, then the other teams DAMN SURE have the right to build solid enough rosters with young, unproven leaders who can hold their own and get them to the big one. To hell with this "LOL BRADY IS GONNA PICK THESE GUYS APART!" bullshit. That's what you said in 2007 and 2011 too, but even Brady can only pull magic out of his ass for so long. Someone's GOING to dethrone them eventually and this year may just be the time. The Jags are an extremely well built team and the Eagles and Vikes are hungry as hell for a Superbowl. This is far from a foregone conclusion yet, and that kind of thinking will be ANYONE'S undoing this year. (See: The Steelers.)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Okay, so today we fired Mularky.

That was a good move, he had no clue how to run an offense. 

In spite of this I am thankful for his stabilizing force the last two years. 

I have been so bitter about the game I could not talk about Saturday till tonight.

If not for the horrid officiating Saturday the Titans would have made a game of it Saturday. Like it or not Pats (bandwagon) fans, you got the calls. Titans called for mysterious OPI, a call no one makes during the regular season. Then that horrid encroachment call that gave the Pats new life inside their ten. Of course then Gronk can push off, but Titans can't. Then the fourth and one face mask no call on Henry. I mean many Titans fans thought the game was fixed?

However I understand we still probably would have lost. But I just wish the game had been called fair. If it had been the score would have been close. 


But we were so beat in the second half I am not sure it would have mattered. But even my best friend who is a Pat's fan acknowledged that the Titans were screwed by the refs. 

So in the last year Nashville fans have been screwed out of the Stanely Cup (don't deny it Pens fans) and a shot at the NFL final four. Maybe if Nashville keeps growing and gets more popular we will get crappy calls?

Just hope our new coach does not neglect our defense for the third draft in a row. And can actually coach Mairotta to new heights. 

There is always next year!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Greenlawler said:


> Okay, so today we fired Mularky.
> 
> That was a good move, he had no clue how to run an offense.
> 
> ...


Get Josh McDanuels Breh. Let him infuse Mariota with Brady's playbook. :lenny


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> Get Josh McDanuels Breh. Let him infuse Mariota with Brady's playbook. :lenny


I think we are too late, the Colts have him....
Dangit But once he takes that job he will learn Luck is injured property. 

But I'll take Vrabel and be just as happy.

Hard to imagine McDaniels picking the injured depth-less Colts over the Titans.

But whatever, if he wants to pick that inept fan base, and hurting roster, no one can stop him. Nashville is rising population center and stocked with young talent, including a Heisman backfield.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Greenlawler said:


> I think we are too late, the Colts have him....
> Dangit But once he takes that job he will learn Luck is injured property.
> 
> But I'll take Vrabel and be just as happy.
> ...


I do agree with you it was BS that game. Never have I seen a ref call a penalty, resume play, wait until the snap and change his mind. WTF??


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Brian Schottenheimer as OC and Ken Norton jr as DC? Seattle gunning for that #1 pick next year...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Rankles75 said:


> Brian Schottenheimer as OC and Ken Norton jr as DC? Seattle gunning for that #1 pick next year...


Brian :lol

I miss Marty tho :darryl


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> I'll tell you this much: Anyone who says Bortles, Keenum and Foles don't deserve this or that the Pats have this sewn up already can eat a dick. Those other QB's made it all the way here while the "Elite" ones like Brees, Flacco, Ryan, Smith, Big Ben, Rivers and the rest are all at home right now. Don't give me any lip about these young guys coasting on the greatness of their teams when the Patriots' entire organization has been subsisting off of an aging Tom Brady for years now. If they can draft and build around him well enough to find success year in, year out for the past SEVEN STRAIGHT NFL SEASONS, then the other teams DAMN SURE have the right to build solid enough rosters with young, unproven leaders who can hold their own and get them to the big one. To hell with this "LOL BRADY IS GONNA PICK THESE GUYS APART!" bullshit. That's what you said in 2007 and 2011 too, but even Brady can only pull magic out of his ass for so long. Someone's GOING to dethrone them eventually and this year may just be the time. The Jags are an extremely well built team and the Eagles and Vikes are hungry as hell for a Superbowl. This is far from a foregone conclusion yet, and that kind of thinking will be ANYONE'S undoing this year. (See: The Steelers.)


Its never a given any team is a lock to win, as they say in football any given Sunday. LIke you said just look at 2007 and 2011, the Pats lost because of two fluke catches by the giants. Brady put the patriots ahead in both games late in the 4th quarter. 

The other thing is Tom Coughlin seems to be the pats kryptonite in the playoffs, so if any game is not a lock, its the one against Jax


Not to mention the Pats D is awful, if they win, it will be the worse D ever to win a superbowl.

The pats have the X factor in Belichick, he never lets them over leak teams and the pats are always the best-prepared team week in and week out. That is why they have been so great for almost 20 years.

As for the pats subsisting under an aging Brady. Brady is still the best QB in the league at 40, even Brady at only 70% is still a top 5 QB and Brady is still in top form.

OH btw Brady fun fact. In his 16 year career (not counting the year he was hurt for the season), he has been to the AFC title game in 12 of them. That is never going to be matched. That is just insane 12/16 seasons being in the AFC championship.






Greenlawler said:


> I think we are too late, the Colts have him....
> Dangit But once he takes that job he will learn Luck is injured property.
> 
> But I'll take Vrabel and be just as happy.
> ...



its been reported in Boston McDaniels is going to the colts. 


Also unconfirmed rumor is, the reason why the Giants have not hired anyone yet is because they are waiting to see if the rift between Kraft and BB will cause BB to want to leave, and the Giants could trade for BB.
If that happens Bill O Brien could take over as coach for the pats


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> I do agree with you it was BS that game. Never have I seen a ref call a penalty, resume play, wait until the snap and change his mind. WTF??


As A Die Hard Lions fan, I can tell you exactly where I've seen that happen before...2014 Playoffs. Lions are up 20-17 and have a 3rd and 1 at Dallas' 45 yard line with 8 and a half minutes to go. Stafford throws a short pass to Pettigrew and the Dallas defender clearly commits a pass interference penalty and a flag flies. The Referee turn on his mic and says, "Pass interference, number "?", defense. Ball will be spotted at the spot of the foul, first down". Dez Bryant comes running on to the field to protest (Should have been a penalty, but not called). Everything settles down, about two minutes later the Lions are in the huddle calling the next play when all of a sudden the official gets on the mic and says, "There is no penalty for pass interference, 4th down". No explanation, nothing. Lions then shank the punt and Cowboys come down to score the go ahead TD and the rest is history. 

So it begs the question, if obvious pass interference takes place on a play and the whole world knows it, including the official who THREW THE FLAG because he saw it too. What would make an official change his mind minutes later? I'll tell you exactly what.....A Cowboys win in that game meant a Cowboys/Packers dream matchup in the next round. A Lions win? Lions/Seahawks. Which one looks like better ratings to you? Just throwing it out there....

Ironically the Cowboys got screwed the very next week


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> Also unconfirmed rumor is, the reason why the Giants have not hired anyone yet is because they are waiting to see if the rift between Kraft and BB will cause BB to want to leave, and the Giants could trade for BB.
> If that happens Bill O Brien could take over as coach for the pats


This is fascinating to a Titans fan because....BB owns a house in Nashville, loves Nashville. His protoge Jon Robinson is the Titans GM, and Floyd Reese his close freind is a sports talk guy in Nashville now......


I know its silly but sports talk radio is blowing up in Nashville with people swearing it's a possibility.

BB to Tennessee lol.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

BB is going nowhere tbh, all just SPECULATION


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Renegade™ said:


> BB is going nowhere tbh, all just SPECULATION


of course he is not, but it's fun to speculate. And if he went anywhere it would be Nashville not that crap hole in New York lol.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953718501927157761
I'm sure Steelers fans aren't too jipped about this decision after how he called the game on Sunday. Pretty sad display if you ask me.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

_*The Patriots to win their round and Championship after that. I am calling it ahead of time and not giving my hopes of them being beaten at the end. *_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

BB isn't going anywhere. But if it was anywhere, he'd return HOME to the Giants. He cried when they shutdown the old Giants Stadium and talking about his love for the Giants...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Let me understand this Haley thing. I know guys like Peyton and Brady can audible and change the play anytime they want. Can Big Ben not do this? I saw him blaming Haley again after they lost despite their offense actually scoring more than the Jaguars.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

We've fired OC John Morton, because the Jets are where continuity goes to die...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Rankles75 said:


> We've fired OC John Morton, because the Jets are where continuity goes to die...


Well they were 28th in yardage and 24th in points scored under him. Probably for the best they're not continuing something that sucks.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Well they were 28th in yardage and 24th in points scored under him. Probably for the best they're not continuing something that sucks.


With an Offense with arguably the least amount of talent in the league. Morton was a clear upgrade on anything we've had at OC in recent years, the rankings don't tell the full story...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Robby Anderson needs to grow up fast, or he will be out of the league in a couple of years...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I dig it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954850343267065857


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Nothing's promised...

http://www.patriots.com/video/2018/01/20/get-hyped-nothings-promised

JAX @ NE

...LET'S GOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



I am the Storm said:


> Nothing's promised...
> 
> http://www.patriots.com/video/2018/01/20/get-hyped-nothings-promised
> 
> ...


The empire must DIE! :brock


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

It's here, take your heart burn meds now VIkings fans.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jags beat the Patriots - I'm not buying the reports that Brady is fine, I think he'll have a bad game (doubting Tom Brady lmao at me)

Vikings beat the Eagles - Both have really good defenses, but one team has a good QB and the other team has a terrible QB #Analysis


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










GO *JAGS!*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Not seeing anything other than a comfortable Patriots win tonight, unfortunately. Think the headline writers know that too tbh, which is why they've spent all week wittering on about a trivial hand injury for Brady instead of focusing on the game. NFC Championship Game is a toss up for me. Would like Minnesota to win, although I would have wanted a New Orleans/Atlanta matchup, but have a sneaky feeling the Eagles will do it.

Patriots 34 Jaguars 17
Eagles 27 Vikings 20


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm going with the Vikings and Jags on this one.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Skol! Skol! Skol!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

LOL the Jags aren’t making the fucking Superbowl you maniacs.

Patriots blowout.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL the Jags aren’t making the fucking Superbowl you maniacs.
> 
> Patriots blowout.


the empire must die


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Salah Claus said:


> Jags beat the Patriots - I'm not buying the reports that Brady is fine, I think he'll have a bad game (doubting Tom Brady lmao at me)
> 
> Vikings beat the Eagles - Both have really good defenses, but one team has a good QB and the other team has a terrible QB #Analysis


From what I read he has a gash with stitches near the webbing of his hand near the thumb knuckle. If it's on the top of the hand its not a huge deal but if it's on the bottom, it can be.

That being said Brady is most likely going to be handing off a lot to Lewis, and making short passes to Lewis, Gronk, Hogan and Amendola over the middle.

If Lewis has a game like he did last week, the pats win easy.

But this game does worry me as a pats fan a bit since no one knows how badly or little Bradys injury is for sure.

If they can get through this week, his hand should be all healed in two weeks for the SB


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hoping for Jags and Eagals, but reality will be patriots vs vikings because I can't ever have nice things


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955178127612874753

That was a brutal dive for the Pats, PA Pass killed them three times.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Man the Jags gameplan right now is murdering the Pats Defense. Brady and gang better respond or this could be over before it even started. Bortles is playing lights out and he's confusing the Pats Defense on every play and their Running Game is dominating and could carry over going forward.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

hahahahaha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

time for belichick to sacrifice a baby or 6, get his black magick going

pats need to make adjustments now not at halftime or this could be a 3 score game by then


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hello as UK based Vikings I would love for them to bring it home and become the 1st home super bowl team ever.

I watched Vikings vs Browns in London from where I was sitting I think they have good shot of wining tonight and going all the way .

I will we watching the on DVR.

Skol Skol Skol Skol !






Yours

Farhan


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yep, I knew why I didnt want the Pats to play Jacksonville.

Oh look a "bad" QB on a Coughlin Team is playing like a god, Im shocked, shocked.

Def needs to step up, I dont think the Pats can score more than 10 in the second half. They need help. I hope Gronk is okay.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










- Vic


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Brady does it again. No horse in the race, but it will be entertaining to see the conspiracy theorists spin this one as higher ups sending orders to not let the Jags win or something to that effect :maury


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

What. A. Game.

I'm the oldest 36 year old out there. My gosh. Love the Pats or hate the Pats, they are always in the very best games each and every year. Be grateful you get to watch such greatness.

Congrats to the Jags. I knew this would be the toughest challenge yet. Many said JAX had no chance last week. I picked 'em and they won. Many said JAX had no chance today. I knew they'd be game and I was terrified because this matchup would be all that. JAX is a beast and will be a force in the AFC going forward. Again, congrats to them and their fans on an incredible season.

That said *takes a breath and a shot of Jack* we're onto Minnesota for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm speechless brehs. I don't know why I doubt Brady and the Pats but I think that's the type of fan I am. I said it was over at 14-3 then 20-10 with no Gronk. I text my buddy that they can't stop the Jags and they won't be able to score fast enough and then bam they score 2 TDs and the D comes up big after looking shaky at first. 

I was raging when Bill turned to pussyball but Lewis got that first down and I was in heaven. Another Super Bowl for the Pats. I was more scared of Pitt but the Jags came to play and it was different. Pitt would have been a high scoring game.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










Glad the Jags lost, the salt is amazing on Twitter at the moment.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

_*Look at all of the Bray ass kissing here in this aftermath game. :kobelol*_


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Gronk got what he deserved.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Gotta be real disheartening for the Jaguars and their fans. Knock Gronk out of the game and have a 10 point lead in the 4th and still lose.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



New Black Panther said:


> I'm speechless brehs. *I don't know why I doubt Brady and the Pats but I think that's the type of fan I am. *I said it was over at 14-3 then 20-10 with no Gronk. I text my buddy that they can't stop the Jags and they won't be able to score fast enough and then bam they score 2 TDs and the D comes up big after looking shaky at first.
> 
> I was raging when Bill turned to pussyball but Lewis got that first down and I was in heaven. Another Super Bowl for the Pats. I was more scared of Pitt but the Jags came to play and it was different. Pitt would have been a high scoring game.


Same. Its like my brain refuses to remember the 10+ pts comebacks against Baltimore, Seattle and Atlanta.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

MIN looking to go home and host the SB. What a drive.

Edit: PHI looks overwhelmed early. A dropped pass by Smith. A silly jump on 3rd down. And a stupid penalty on special teams. This game was gonna be hard enough for PHI without getting in their own way.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

AFC is the home team in the SB this year. So, if MINN makes it, they have to go to the visitors locker room.

Edit: Actually, scratch that...the NFC was always going to use the Vikings locker room and sideline...not sure the reason.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Cereal Killer said:


> AFC is the home team in the SB this year. So, if MINN makes it, they have to go to the visitors locker room.
> 
> Edit: Actually, scratch that...the NFC was always going to use the Vikings locker room and sideline...not sure the reason.


Probably because the Super Bowl is hosted by an NFC team. 
Disappointed the Jaguars lost, but really enjoyed the game and liked what Bortles showed despite the loss. Hopefully, they can build on this season and with the addition of Robinson and some other seasons they make a run next year.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

After an extremely dominate 1st drive, the Vikings haven't done shit but cough up the lead. Crazy how quickly things change in the NFL.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



SovereignVA said:


> I'm going with the Vikings and Jags on this one.


No more predictions from me for a while.

Tom Brady being the one to dissect a last minute comeback against the Jaguars is believable, but Nick Foles going off against the Vikings defense? Jesus.

It's like "defense wins championships" yeah, until they don't :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Can't believe I'm saying this but I'll be rooting for Philly in two weeks...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



SovereignVA said:


> No more predictions from me for a while.
> 
> Tom Brady being the one to dissect a last minute comeback against the Jaguars is believable, but Nick Foles going off against the Vikings defense? Jesus.
> 
> It's like "defense wins championships" yeah, until they don't :lmao


One defense is holding up though.... and GOAT Foles laced up his boots tonight. Let’s hope this is the preview of next week. We need a real champion.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Man, when I heard the Vikings scored on their first drive right away I started to believe all the people who said Vikings were gonna win it easily. 38 points later I'm legit shook :done. I knew Case was shaken after that pick 6 but what the fuck happened to their #1 Defense? Foles tore them the fuck up when he couldn't do shit last week against the Falcons. 

No idea what to expect in the Super Bowl but Brady is undefeated against teams with animal mascots :mj. Eagles winning could mean a win for the Pats, all I hope for is for them to blow out the Eagles.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

fuck this shit. it was practically GIFTWRAPPED to be Min's year :fuck


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Congrats, Eagles. You played a hell of a game against, statistically, the best defense in the NFL. Ya'll steamrolled their asses, and you did so with your backup QB. A feat, to be sure. Congrats.

Fun facts: The Eagles and Patriots played in SB39. The Eagles attempted to win their 1st SB ever and, in doing so, stop the Patriots - the last team to win back to back SBs - from doing so. They failed. Should the Eagles win they get their 1st title and stop the Patriots from going back to back again. Should the Patriots win, well, not only would they go back to back - the last team to do so - but they'd tie the Steelers with 6 SB titles, but would do so in 1 era.

What a game we'll have in two weeks.

And now? Now, we're on to PHI.

LET'S GOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Congrats to the Eagles and the Vikings defense for not even trying tonight :gaga1


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










Bruh this is me right now. I just witnessed one of the greatest performances by a Eagles QB. I would put it up with McNabb having a Broken Ankle and still playing the game whole and them winning, to Vick bringing us back vs the Giants years ago, to Foles throwing 7 TDS vs the Packers this win meant so much more. No one expected Foles to play with this kind of confidence, and the Defense made a statement with them. One thing that pissed me off is when the Vikings were losing early like it was 17 points difference, the people during the game were talking about the Head Coach's future and their QB situation. I mean this isn't the time to talk about that, this team is trying to go to the SB have a little bit or respect Fox. We are the SB baby, I want to a WIN..BODYBAG BRADY!

You gotta give Peterson and Wentz so much respect as well. Wentz and Peterson put something special together this Season, and with the help of Foles and the Defense when injuries plagued it shows that one player doesn't decide a win. We came together and now we are rolling to the SB.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

_*The Eagles is going to need a prayer in order to beat the Patriots for the Superbowl Championship.*_


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*The Eagles is going to need a prayer in order to beat the Patriots for the Superbowl Championship.*_


They said the same thing when Wentz went out, "the Eagles won't make it outta the Divisional game"

That was the thought by people and the Eagles squad played like Ruff Riders and to me the Eagles are better on Offense and better on Defense. They just need to pressure Brady and they'll be game and fight to the end of the bell.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jim Schwartz should get another shot at being a head coach in the NFL.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yeah it's going to be a long two weeks before this game. I'm going to be on edge as it gets closer no doubt.

We are coming to Minnesota for a reason and not the season praying that it works out for us this time around.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I like the Pats chance, tbh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Damn Vikings laid an egg. Least Jacksonville showed up and put up a fight. Don't care who wins between the Eagles and Patriots, just hoping for a good game.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Seriously, this is a hard matchup to enjoy

I mean on one hand you have spoiled Pat's fan and the benefits of their officiating bias. It's real.

On the other hand you have over the top Philly fans who are about as unlikable a fanbase as any in the world 

Tough to call. 

I guess I cheer for the Eagles'cause there has to be one or two decent Philly fans out there. Let them have their time....but only this once. They can go back to throwing snowballs at Santa in 2019.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*






:lol


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

EDP is back? Thought his channel got deleted


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

These fuckin Philly fans are already rioting and burning down the city but they need to stop cause I gotta be there next weekend. :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

as usual, according to salty af Jags and NFL fans in general, the refs got the Pats into the Super Bowl :lol

THESE TEARS TASTE SO DELICIOUS


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Patriots Vs. Eagles in the Superbowl rematch nobody in general wanted. *UGH!*

- Vic


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> These fuckin Philly fans are already rioting and burning down the city but they need to stop cause I gotta be there next weekend. :lol


No they are not. They are celebrating the win like I am right now, but everyone was calm and collected out there. Listen I know theirs some Eagles fans that are unlikable, but they care about their damn and give a damn about their team playing the best of their abilities. I'll rather take my fellow Eagles fans doing that, then just sitting there and being bandwagon fans. I really want to see this Underdog theme going with the team. It's Us vs Them, and it's going to be hell of a SB especially if the Eagles team is rocking like this.

Something unnoticed did anyone see Wentz with a Cane? Dude was in Crutches a few weeks ago and it seems his young body is healing faster and that's great to see after what having Surgery a month or so ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Renegade™;72651513 said:


> as usual, according to salty af Jags and NFL fans in general, the refs got the Pats into the Super Bowl :lol
> 
> THESE TEARS TASTE SO DELICIOUS


Yet you see Gronk held or grabbed a lot and the refs never call it. 

They are just salty because Brady came from behind yet again in a playoff game.

Thank god teh defense didnt blow it like they do sometimes like the the two SB bowl games against the Giants.

I still dont trust the Pats defense. Cant believe they made it this far with the WOAT defense.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I can't believe I gotta root for the Eagles in the Superbowl as a Skins fan.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



SovereignVA said:


> I can't believe I gotta root for the Eagles in the Superbowl as a Skins fan.


At least it isn’t the Cowboys! I think us NFC easyers can at least agree on that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Salah Claus said:


> Jags beat the Patriots - I'm not buying the reports that Brady is fine, I think he'll have a bad game (doubting Tom Brady lmao at me)
> 
> Vikings beat the Eagles - Both have really good defenses, but one team has a good QB and the other team has a terrible QB #Analysis


Nailed it

Vikings not winning the SB :mark:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I will be cheering for the Eagles although it makes me sick to do so.....

funny how Jags fans are all over the refs for this loss but they made fun of Titans fans for declaring the officials hosed us in the first half last week. 

I am not saying the Titans would have won, they would not have, but the blatant pro-Pats calls took the Titans totally out of the game by halftime....A team that swept the Jags.

Mystery PI called on Decker that stopped a Titans scoring drive at 7-7
The encroachment call on the Titans that happened after an offsides was called on the Pats' on the same drive an obvious OPI on Gronk no call, this helped the Pats get up 21-7
Drive Killing obligatory holding call on the Titans in the second quarter that prevented the Titans from tying the game.
No facemask call in spite of Henry obviously getting grabbed on a crucial fourth down play at the end of the half. 

Like I said I am pretty sure the Titans would have lost regardless but the game would have been within reach if the officials had not put it out of reach before it needed to happen. 

Sorry for the Jags fans who had to watch officials do the same thing to them, to a lesser degree. 

I guess if you are gonna beat the Pats you have to destroy them and play above the calls. To bad the Titans and Jags will have equally low round first round picks next year.

Good luck Eagles you will need it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So, the Patriots' deal with the devil has to end soon, right? Down by 10, no Gronk, and they still win? Thought Jacksonville's CBs were supposed to be something special? Going to be hard to root for the Eagles, considering a large % of their fans are complete douchebags, but what choice do I have? The rest of the AFC should be ashamed of themselves that they've allowed the Patriots to dominate for so long in an era when that really shouldn't be possible...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Fuck the pats. No DPI called on them because Jags


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

:duck like clockwork


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I don’t think I’ve ever wanted a football team to win more than I wanted the Jags to win yesterday. Not even my beloved Steelers. I’m gotten to guys :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I gotta root for my fellow master race NFC East rivals even if it's the fucking Eagles. lmfao Eagles.

I also really dig the Super Bowl rematch. Might watch this one.

As for officiating in the NFL, it's really fucking bad right now. I didn't watch these playoff games, but absolute bullshit calls earlier this season sealed the deal for me not to watch this game anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Championship Round: NE/JAX, PHI/MIN*

For anyone whining about the refs.

If the refs were for the pats then the refs would have given the pats back that fumble.





MrMister said:


> I gotta root for my fellow master race NFC East rivals even if it's the fucking Eagles. lmfao Eagles.
> 
> I also really dig the Super Bowl rematch. Might watch this one.
> 
> As for officiating in the NFL, it's really fucking bad right now. I didn't watch these playoff games, but absolute bullshit calls earlier this season sealed the deal for me not to watch this game anymore.


Philly has a good shot to win, the Pats D is the worst defense to ever make the SB, if Philly can play a full 60 mins and not make mistakes down the stretch then can win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

lmfao defending the refs in the NFL. what a joke.

Also I had no clue this was the 52nd Super Bowl. that's how much i'm out of touch.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The refs not letting Myles Jack take the fumble for a TD :done

Game would have been done


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



JM said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever wanted a football team to win more than I wanted the Jags to win yesterday. Not even my beloved Steelers. I’m gotten to guys :mj2


I am sorry JM. You should boycott the game until the NFL can be better.

a good start is replacing this piece of shit commissioner.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> lmfao defending the refs in the NFL. what a joke.
> 
> Also I had no clue this was the 52nd Super Bowl. that's how much i'm out of touch.


Not defending them this season, they have been awful.

Just defending them in this game pointing out no one can blame the refs for Jax losing this game




Rankles75 said:


> So, the Patriots' deal with the devil has to end soon, right? Down by 10, no Gronk, and they still win? Thought Jacksonville's CBs were supposed to be something special? Going to be hard to root for the Eagles, considering a large % of their fans are complete douchebags, but what choice do I have? The rest of the AFC should be ashamed of themselves that they've allowed the Patriots to dominate for so long in an era when that really shouldn't be possible...


it comes down to coaching, no one is more prepared than the pats.

Jax coach was dumb right before halftime to punt before the two-minute warning, they should have winded the clock to the two-minute warning. It gave the Pats an extra stoppage when the got the ball back.

And Bortles and his brain fart getting that critical 3rd down but letting the play clock run out. LIttle things like that add up against the Patriots


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm sure everyone but Pats fans are really sick of the Pats, but we are pretty much guaranteed a great game. Every Belichick Patriots Super Bowl has been close, even the one that shouldn't have been.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*I blame the Saints defensive back for all of this...even the Pats win.*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Beatles123 said:


> Fuck the pats. No DPI called on them because Jags


Pass Interference on a running play?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Cereal Killer said:


> Pass Interference on a running play?


And the pats were on offense as well lol







MrMister said:


> I'm sure everyone but Pats fans are really sick of the Pats, but we are pretty much guaranteed a great game. Every Belichick Patriots Super Bowl has been close, even the one that shouldn't have been.


Here is a Brady fun fact, Brady has been to the AFC title game 12 out of the 16 years he has played and has been to the super bowl 8 out of 16 seasons

No one is ever going to match that again. We may never see a QB as good as Brady again winning wise.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> No one is ever going to match that again. We may never see a QB as good as Brady again winning wise.


Bart Starr...

He was 9-1 in the Playoffs back when it was a two game deal (although in 67 they won three).

His winning percentage in the post season is .900, that's 9-1 in games that were basically either NFC championships or Super Bowls.

His one loss? To the Eagles.

But those Brady stats are impressive.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Brady & Belichick already have enough rings and Brady is already the GOAT in every logical football fan's minds, so let's just let Philly have their first one this year. Boston sports fans have been spoiled as all fuck anyway.

As a Redskins fan with no real horse in this race, I hope to see Blount run through every defender NE has and then Chris Long to sack Brady 6 times. :lol


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*When I went out today, in South Jersey, I just saw green everywhere.

I gotta say, it feels amazing to have us get this far and see all the people so happy about their home team winning a conference championship and playing in the Superbowl.

It's also a fitting tale that we're playing a team that we lost to, 13 years ago.

Whatever the case is, I'm proud of the birds.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Greenlawler said:


> Bart Starr...
> 
> He was 9-1 in the Playoffs back when it was a two game deal (although in 67 they won three).
> 
> ...


That was before Brady. Like I said no one will match what Brady is doing again.

Also for Bart Starr weren't most those before the NFL merger? Those are not super bowl wins they are just championships right


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Bart Starr was a Green Bay Packer, a stalwart of the NFL. 

The AFL was the Kansas City Chiefs, Oakland Raiders and etc.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> Bart Starr was a Green Bay Packer, a stalwart of the NFL.
> 
> The AFL was the Kansas City Chiefs, Oakland Raiders and etc.


Wasn't the first Superbowl in like 67? Weren't most of Starrs championships before that?

He may have a lot of NFL championships but not Superbowl rings before the merger.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> Wasn't the first Superbowl in like 67? Weren't most of Starrs championships before that?
> 
> He may have a lot of NFL championships but not Superbowl rings before the merger.


I thought you were saying Starr was in the AFL.

Yes, most of the Packers titles are NFL titles before the merger. It was a different era. Eras have changed within the time the Super Bowl has existed though.

Brady is playing in a different era than Joe Montana did.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> I thought you were saying Starr was in the AFL.
> 
> Yes, most of the Packers titles are NFL titles before the merger. It was a different era. Eras have changed within the time the Super Bowl has existed though.
> 
> Brady is playing in a different era than Joe Montana did.


No, what I meant was before the AFL merged with the NFL before the superbowl


Sure, Brady is playing in a different era than Montana but its the same NFL whereas the era Starr played in was before the NFL and AFL merged so you can't compare the two but you can with Brady and Montana.

What makes Brady more impressive than Montana is Brady is doing this in the salary cap era.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

You can compare anything, but you have factor in the state of the game when you do it. 

Montana and the Niners did what they did when the salary cap didn't exist. The salary cap changed the game, and no team has managed that salary cap better than the Patriots. Having a QB as great as Brady helps too. Defenses can't be as aggressive in this era too, so this leads to better longevity for the QBs as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> You can compare anything, but you have factor in the state of the game when you do it.
> 
> Montana and the Niners did what they did when the salary cap didn't exist. The salary cap changed the game, and no team has managed that salary cap better than the Patriots. Having a QB as great as Brady helps too. *Defenses can't be as aggressive in this era too, so this leads to better longevity for the QBs as well.*


But here is the crazy thing. Brady has done this across two eras.

When the Pats won the first 3 super bowls defenses could play aggressively, so much so the Colts cried to the league and they made rule changes to protect the QBs aka Manning because of how aggressive the pats played defense. 

And now 10 years later Brady is once again winning super bowls under these new rules.

Brady won 3 rings in that era and 2 and on his way to winning a 3rd in this new era.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I agree here. The game has changed eras even during Brady's career. He's an amazing QB no doubt.

edit: I'm always hesitant to say who the greatest QB of all time is because the game has changed a lot over the decades. But Brady is up with the best, and he's certainly the greatest of his generation.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> I agree here. The game has changed eras even during Brady's career. He's an amazing QB no doubt.


The league got lucky with Jimmy G not waiting around, he looks like he could be a star and with BB he could have been Bradys Young or Farve's Rogers.

Brady may have 1 or two good years after this but if BB had has way this would have been Bradys last year as a Patriot and Jimmy G would have taken over next year just like what the 49ers did with Montana and Young

And the pats could have stayed on top for another decade. But now they need a new QB and that will be tough, they went through like 4 back ups before finding Jimmy G


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Young > Montana


there it's been said :max


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Browns are bringing in Todd Haley to be their new Offensive Coordinator. This makes me chuckle for some reason. 

Pat Shurmur will officially be introduced as the new Head Coach of the Giants. This imo doesn't really feel like a good fit but we'll see.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Cereal Killer said:


> Pass Interference on a running play?[/QUOTE no, that was one example of another one not called.
> 
> Wake up, people. The refs are always pro NE. This isn't just salt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Right because the NFL loves the Patriots with deflate-gate and Spygate and the NFL have fined the pats millions took away first round draft picks and suspended Brady for 4 games last year.

The last thing the NFL wants is the pats to win. I love when people can't give Patriots credit because their team or other teams can't beat them and end up choking in the end.

Coaching is why Jax losts to the Patriots.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That looks like a block in the back to me in the freeze frame. I didn't think Beatles was thinking it was PI. He was just using a different instance to get his point across. We can't know if this blown non-call was THE difference in the game though. But it does suck that it was missed. There are so many variables during games that contribute to the outcome. It's terrible when the officials are part of this complex equation.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Have at it...

http://www.nflpenalties.com


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Cereal Killer said:


> Have at it...
> 
> http://www.nflpenalties.com


Penalties are all about discipline. The pats have the best coach ever and are always the most prepared team in the league.

You think refs should just call the same number of penalties for each team even if one team makes less of them?

Opponents grab Gronk all the time and most plays against him could be called PI or holding but the refs let most of them go and only call the most blatant ones.

And like I said before, in the NFL you could call holding especially on the offensive line almost every play.

Some of you need to make up your mind do you want penalties called or not? It seems like when the refs let the players play you complain about it then when they call too many people complain its ruining the game they are calling too many and dont let the players play.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Aside from that missed holding call on the run that iced the game, I didn't think the game was called _that_ badly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Chrome said:


> Aside from that missed holding call on the run that iced the game, I didn't think the game was called _that_ badly.


It wasn't if Bordles didn't get that delay of game out of the timeout where they got the first down, the pats probably lose.

And im sure you can call missed holding calls against Jax that was not called but no one is looking for those because people just want to make excuses why the pats won again


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

But while you cannot compare era's. You also have to consider that the stars of different era's played in "those era's". 

Meaning it's unfair to underscore Starr's achievements just because he played in the 60's.

Those were the best athletes of "that" era. 

Starr won on the highest level he can win at.

That being said Brady is the GOAT. 

I was just saying Starr's playoff record is impressive.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Greenlawler said:


> But while you cannot compare era's. You also have to consider that the stars of different era's played in "those era's".
> 
> Meaning it's unfair to underscore Starr's achievements just because he played in the 60's.
> 
> ...


There were two leagues in the 60s the NFL and the AFL. So all the best players were not in one league.

But yes its impressive what he did but its like comparing MLB before they allowed black players in the league.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> There were two leagues in the 60s the NFL and the AFL. So all the best players were not in one league.
> 
> But yes its impressive what he did but its like comparing MLB before they allowed black players in the league.


Of course the AFL existed, but the NFL was still seen as the superior product until 1964. Starr had already won two championships by then. 

Blah, blah, blah...sorry just like wrestling I am an NFL history guy. And Packer stockholder lol.


Makes little difference to our discussion.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Pats will repeat as champs in a blowout victory.

And at this point, we have to question if we're currently in the middle of a Super Bowl three-peat.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This will be a great matchup. The Eagles have a defense that can shut anyone down. And Foles? The reason they are the underdogs? Look at what he's done during these playoffs and try to make a case for him being an underdog. He may not be Wentz but, if we're being honest here, Wentz has no postseason history. Foles? Look up what he has done and it's very impressive. He just destroyed the statistically best defense in the NFL who was salivating at the prospect of hosting the SB for the 1st time in history.

Brady is Brady. His resume, unmatched, is what it is. Same with the Hoodie. That said, it's not Brady v Foles. It's not the Hoodie vs Pederson. It's the New England Patriots vs the Philadelphia Eagles. If all is taken into account this is a a great, great matchup.

We are in for a treat at SB52. Could go either way. As a Patriot fan, sure, I pick the Patriots, but I don't for a second dismiss this challenge. Anything less than a game that goes until the final minutes, well, I'd be shocked. I have the utmost respect for the Eagles. It will take every bit of the greatness that is TB12 and the Hoodie (and everyone else) to win this game. I take nothing for granted. This is the best SB matchup that there could have been, IMO.

That said...

...Let's Goooooooo!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



I am the Storm said:


> This will be a great matchup. The Eagles have a defense that can shut anyone down. And Foles? The reason they are the underdogs? Look at what he's done during these playoffs and try to make a case for him being an underdog. He may not be Wentz but, if we're being honest here, Wentz has no postseason history. Foles? Look up what he has done and it's very impressive. He just destroyed the statistically best defense in the NFL who was salivating at the prospect of hosting the SB for the 1st time in history.
> 
> Brady is Brady. His resume, unmatched, is what it is. Same with the Hoodie. That said, it's not Brady v Foles. It's not the Hoodie vs Pederson. It's the New England Patriots vs the Philadelphia Eagles. If all is taken into account this is a a great, great matchup.
> 
> ...


Might have been a great game if Wentz was playing, will likely now be the blowout win the Patriots haven't had in a Super Bowl yet...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Nah game will be competitive imo. Yeah Foles isn't Wentz but he's not a bum either. He's had a nice postseason.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

A blowout is certainly possible in any given NFL game, but why would anyone think New England is going to blowout anyone? They aren't that good. This team is not as good as teams of the past. They actually could lose this game.

I didn't even pay much attention to this season and I am aware this isn't the strongest NE squad of all time. They're here by default because the AFC is in shambles.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> A blowout is certainly possible in any given NFL game, but why would anyone think New England is going to blowout anyone? They aren't that good. This team is not as good as teams of the past. They actually could lose this game.
> 
> I didn't even pay much attention to this season and I am aware this isn't the strongest NE squad of all time. They're here by default because the AFC is in shambles.


That is true, but the NFC fell apart in the postseason.

Eagles had some really bad games after Wentz went out, and I'm not sure if last week was a one off or not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> A blowout is certainly possible in any given NFL game, but why would anyone think New England is going to blowout anyone? They aren't that good. This team is not as good as teams of the past. They actually could lose this game.
> 
> I didn't even pay much attention to this season and I am aware this isn't the strongest NE squad of all time. They're here by default because the AFC is in shambles.


This is easily the Pats worse defense ever to make a SB. Hell its the worse ranked defense for any team to make a superbowl.

Their offense is one of the best in the league even without Edeleman. If Gronk can't play that will be a huge blow but even without Gronk their defense is good.

The game probably won't be a blow out. I could see i coming down to the 4th quarter again.

If The Eagles can score over 30 they have a good shot at winning.

And not the pats are not here by default LOL They have the GOAT QB and Coach of all time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



birthday_massacre said:


> This is easily the Pats worse defense ever to make a SB. *Hell its the worse ranked defense for any team to make a superbowl.*


This can't be true unless you're only referring to yards allowed or something. They had the 5th ranked scoring defense in the regular season.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> This can't be true unless you're only referring to yards allowed or something. They had the 5th ranked scoring defense in the regular season.


Talking about total yards allowed.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I can't believe the beat down that Vikings received.
However, Brady and Belichick are prepared to this kind of cases. Sixth Vince Lombardi for Brady and Belichick, retire from last one.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So Alex Smith just got traded to Washington. Thoughts @Corey ?

Guess this means the end of the Cousins era. Wonder where he goes now? :hmm:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

And Washington gave him a four-year extension lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So the Redskins traded for Alex Smith. I think it's safe to say Alex Smith is not a bust at this point, but this move is so Washington Redskins.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Don't know why they didn't just give this deal to Cousins. I'd take Cousins over Smith tbh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I'm waiting for all the details to drop. Schefter is saying we traded our 1st rounder this year for him which would just be Dan Snyder at his fucking finest...

BUT, I do think Smith is a really good QB who showed us he can make all the throws this year. And a 4 year extension? No problem with that, just wanna see the money too. At least we have a QB under contract. 

I wish Kirk all the best but someone's gonna pay him WAY too much fucking money. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Knowing nothing about the locker room situation, I could be totally wrong here, but this move smells of Cousins having lost the locker room. Bring in a competent QB to forge a new path isn't the worst idea ever. It's just Smith is 34. His best QB play could be behind him. QBs do last longer these days, so it's possible that his best QB'ing is still ahead. As long as they didn't give up a ridiculous amount of their draft, it might not be a bad trade at all.

I think KC wins this trade regardless. They weren't winning the Super Bowl with Smith most likely. Find out if your young guy can play and find out right now.


Jeez, the Chiefs save 17 million in cap space and will get draft picks for Smith. They have what could be the next big thing at QB. Future seems very bright for Kansas City.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This is actually looking a lot better for us as the details keep coming out. Apparently we're looking at a 3rd round pick and an unidentified player for him. We extended Smith to $23.5 million a year. I'm honestly okay with all of that. He's coming off his best season of his career and we now have a LOT of cap space that'll only grow once Norman is gone in a year or two. Our o-line is better than KC's, just need more weapons on offense now.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Wow. That's a big trade. Congrats, REDSKINS fans - yes REDSKINS, sorry PC folks - you got a really good QB. I've always said he was underrated. I have 2 friends that are KC fans. They both tried to tell me Smith was the reason they haven't won a SB and were upset by TEN this year. I told them they were fucking delusional. That they should look at their coach, Andy "playoff dream killer" Reid as to why they didn't advance. Sure, the QB should share some blame as the QB position is _the_ position, but Andy Reid has a history of making the playoffs and being promptly eliminated. Doesn't mean he's not a good coach, it just means, well, he gets bounced early and often in KC or back in PHI.

That's an argument for another day, however.

Congrats, REDSKINS fans. You got a really good QB.

Cousins to DEN? MIN? Another team close but missing a QB?:hmmm


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Would prefer to see Cousins go to the AFC and then I could actually wish the best for him. Denver or Buffalo seem like good landing spots. I honestly hope he doesn't wind up in Cleveland for his sake.

Also we apparently beat Cleveland to making the trade for Smith. You're very welcome, Alex. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Storm just reminded me, but LOL at groups STILL whining about the Redskins name. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Kendall Fuller was the player we traded to KC. That's a fucking dealbreaker man. Guy made SUCH a leap in his 2nd year, led the team in INTs, and graded as PFF's #1 slot corner in the league. 

This sucks.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Redskins gotta *******. Come to the Jets, Kirk!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I hope Smith takes redskins to the super bowl. 

#MahomesTime

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So this might not be Super Bowl worthy news or anything, but it's worth it to me hearing the news on who made the HOF this year.

Randy Moss
Terrell Owens
Ray Lewis
Brian Urlacher
Jerry Kramer
Robert Brazile
Bobby Beathard

AND ONE OF MY FAVORITE EAGLE PLAYERS OF ALL TIME..

WEAPON X BRIAN DAWKINS!!! I'm happy for Dawkins easily one of the best Defensive Players to play the game, and he was a true leader on the field and off of the field and he did it without cussing at all to get his point across. He changed the game of what a Safety can do in a NFL in my opinion and him getting in means alot of Safeties that were doing their thing when he was nearly the end have a good chance to get in like Ed Reed and Troy Polamulu.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Urlacher. :clap


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959952377909579777Pretty cool stuff here. Do they just have all the potential HoFs in a room? Because I can’t imagine the feeling of not getting your door knocked. Wish Ty Law made it but maybe next year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Joe Jacoby snubbed once again from the Hall. 

Full list of NFL Honors winners: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000913884/article/running-list-of-2018-nfl-honors-award-winners

No huge surprises. Kinda feel bad for Kareem Hunt as he had to watch Alvin Kamara win _two _Rookie of the Year Awards. Nothing else was really all that surprising outside of maybe Aaron Donald winning DPOTY but that's not saying he didn't deserve it or anything. Rams and Saints were the big winners.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

pfft Jerry Kramer was offsides/false start etc.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Redskins trying to convince people that they're considering tagging Cousins...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I can't believe we lost our best defensive player for a Quarterback who has less of a ROI than the one we already had.

And for more than we could have got Cousins 2 years ago if we just committed.

Jesus.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Former Skins GM Scot McGloughan is joining the Browns as a consultant to the draft. BIG acquisition for Cleveland imo. Scot had some great drafts with San Fran and Seattle before coming to DC. Keep your eyes on that. HE knows what he's doin.



SovereignVA said:


> I can't believe we lost *our best defensive player *for a Quarterback who has less of a ROI than the one we already had.
> 
> And for more than we could have got Cousins 2 years ago if we just committed.
> 
> Jesus.


Alright let's not go that far, Ryan Kerrigan is still on the team.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Former Skins GM Scot McGloughan is joining the Browns as a consultant to the draft. BIG acquisition for Cleveland imo. Scot had some great drafts with San Fran and Seattle before coming to DC. Keep your eyes on that. HE knows what he's doin.
> 
> 
> Alright let's not go that far, Ryan Kerrigan is still on the team.


Haha true, but Fuller's 22 years old, the best slot corner in the league, and top 6 corner in the entirety of the NFL.

Ryan Kerrigan and Zach Brown are probably better overall, but Fuller has been instrumental to the first defense I've been confident about in ages.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Patriots to win 30-14, with Gronk getting the first TD, and we all die a little inside...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I expect the Reftriots to show up, so I naturally expect Vacant to take a 6th title. 

If the better team isn’t hamstrung by a fix, Eagles would dominate.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










Looking forward to The Patriots beating The Eagles again!

*#6Rings*

- Vic


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Looking forward to tonight, and another year of frustrated Pats haters :brady


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Lot of people are sleeping on the Eagles, including myself for the entire post-season.

But they have the better running game, elite defensive linemen, and better receivers in general. They could legitimately win tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Eagles getting so close yet Lucy is going to pull that ball away at the last second. Sorry Eagles (lol).

At least you got a shot. This might be the best Eagles team in decades. Best Philly team since the late 80s early 90s.

Those teams didn't win a Super Bowl either.:max


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Damn Colts linebacker Edwin Jackson got killed by a drunk driver:

https://www.indystar.com/story/news/crime/2018/02/04/suspected-drunken-driver-kills-2-70/304726002/

R.I.P.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Stats like this are great:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959962102302740485
Also the voting for the award winners last night are cool to see with how close some of them were:

*NFL Defensive Player of the Year*
_Aaron Donald, DT, Los Angeles Rams: 23 votes_
_Calais Campbell, DE, Jacksonville Jaguars: 17 votes_


*NFL Offensive Rookie of the Year*
_Alvin Kamara, RB, New Orleans Saints: 28 votes_
_Kareem Hunt, RB, Kansas City Chiefs: 21 votes_


*NFL Coach of the Year*
_Sean McVay, Los Angeles Rams: 35 votes_
_Mike Zimmer, Minnesota Vikings: 11 votes_
_Doug Marrone, Jacksonville Jaguars: 2 votes_
_Bill Belichick, New England Patriots: 1 vote_
_Doug Pederson, Philadelphia Eagles: 1 vote_

^^^ That one is particularly interesting. ONE vote for Pederson? Odd. Even the coach is an underdog...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Stats like this are great:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959962102302740485
> ...


I think the only thing that didn’t tweak tge Eagles was Dawkins getting in the hall...


----------



## ajstyles420 (Jan 28, 2018)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Im so pumped for this game ive been a eagles fan for 18 years alot of disappointment over the years praying we win today im making snow angels outside if we win.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Just wanna watch a football game. Now I have to be subjected to this propaganda in commercial form.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That's a pretty crazy stat @Corey.

No NFL MVP has won the Super Bowl in the 21st Century...but no NFL MVP has faced the Eagloles in the Super Bowl...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Dudes, we just saw a fucking powerbomb out there, lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That guy just died for the Pats 1st down!


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The Eagles with dat trick play. :O


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Eagles so far outplaying 18 guys out there. Should be 22 to 6, maybe even 7 more on tgat questionable false start at the behinning.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

O.K. It's Half-Time Show! Anyway, nobody matters it.

Wow! This SB is getting dramatic. 300 reached yards per each team on first half.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Is Justin Timberlake gonna sing or just ooh and ahh?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Hell of an entertaining first half. Eagles need to do what Atlanta couldn't and close this thing out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Was waiting for the rest of NSync to show up and sing It's Tearin' Up My Heart. Instead they raised Prince from the grave for a verse or two!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Talk about scripted... at least McMahon cane out decades ago with it. This is embarrassing for real sports, if such s thing exists.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

This is gonna come down to an interception or fumble tonight . Really good game.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I don't trust NE's defense, haven't for the last decade. Philly's ran all over them tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

FUCK!

But like I said. Fumble.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I wish I brought my box score cards home from work. I'm 90% sure I have Philly 8 Patriots 3. But I don't know if it's on the $2 box or the $10 box. Not sure if I'm close to winning $500 or $50.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










I'm not angry or even disappointed. I feel nothing. Off to watch The Sopranos.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Suck shit Pats


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well I'll be done till next year.

Next year Brady....


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Holy Shit!

This SuperBowl exceed my expectations.

Belichick/Brady Combo has fallen. And the only benificiary at Eagles's victory is Pittsburg Steelers.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Cant fault a guy for throwing 500 yards, no picks and getting stripped once off an allowed sack imo. Credit to the Eagles and discredit to Belichick's defense, which looked terrible (shades of what I think 2011 was the year?). Interesting game with no horse in the race. 

Still, gonna look so bizarre years from now when Foles>Brady in a Super Bowl that Brady threw for 505.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

*OMG EAGLES DID IT!

FLY EAGLES FLY!!!*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Incredible game. I'm REALLY fuckin happy for Philly. Despite them being our rival, I know so many classy Eagles fans and met some really cool people when I was in Philly last weekend for the Rumble. They're not all dickheads. :lol

Chris Long and Malcolm Jenkins I have tons of respect for. Loved what Blount did tonight and FOLES just got himself another starting job in this league. No doubt someone will be offering some nice draft picks to trade for him if Philly wants to let him go. He was off the charts good tonight. No fear whatsoever. :clap

FLY EAGLES FLY


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *OMG EAGLES DID IT!
> 
> FLY EAGLES FLY!!!*


_*WE FUCKING DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!! WE FINALLY BROKE THE STREAK!!!!!*_


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well, shit. :lmao

Congrats to any and all Philly fans on the board. And to everyone else who's enjoying this shit too.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*










Not gonna lie fellas I'm fucking wrecked after watching this Super Bowl. I've bitten my Nails to the Numb during this game, but it was worth it to see my Eagles win their first Super Bowl. I'm in tears right now and my Dog is wondering why I'm I crying, but the team deserves it. Foles played out of his mind tonight, and the Defenses played like garbage the whole game but when it mattered the Eagles Brandom MOTHERFUCKING GRAHAM made a play and sealed our win. I gotta give the Pats loads of respect, I kept saying to my Mom no lead is safe..NO LEAD IS SAFE! Brady is the fucking best, everytime the Eagles scored the guy responded and I don't know too many QB's that could of played like this this game was crazy. Is this game a record when it comes to Points total and Total Offense from both teams you would think right? Anyways we are the champs, if I drank this would be a great time to start, but I'm just to soar in this win.

WE ARE NO LONGER LOSERS...WE ARE THE CHAMPS!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Gonna be an interesting QB battle between Foles and Wentz next preseason.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Congrats to the Eagles fan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

The real GOAT Montana would have won this game. :trolldog


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Congrats to Eagles fans! I can't lie it was pretty awesome seeing Brady fumble that ball.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Great SB, congrats to the Eagles and their fans. :clap


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Cris Collinsworth needs to be fired after this game btw. That motherfucker actually said "this game has been JUST as good as Justin Timberlake and the halftime show!"

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck right off, buddy. :lol


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I don't know what the Eagles Contract wise on Foles they have, they better give him another as Insurance if Wentz isn't ready for next Season which he's progressing faster than expected. Dude had his Surgery a few months ago, and a few weeks ago he was using a Cane, not he's off the Cane and getting healthy. Yeah I'm going to need a download of the whole game to save to watch again.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Just glad to see Brady lose. I used to be a fan until he got his 4th. Then I didn’t want him to win any more. Now I just like seeing him lose.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Literally no help from the defense (well, ok, one INT). They turned back into the early season WOATS. Did Phily even punt? 
Kinda weird losing with Brady throwing for 500y, 3TDs, no INT. That fumble sealed the deal, but again, no help from the D.

Oh well, cant win them all.


Congrats Phily fans, your team was the best team all season and tonight. 
Enjoy the win. :clap


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

AHAHAHAHAHAH

HAHAHAHAHAHA

AHAHAAHAHAHA


Go cry in to your deflated pillow, you fucking ******


LET THE MVP CURSE COMMENCE

My most hated human being of all time, fucking suck it, BITCH.


Thank you to my divison rivals, it would sting to watch the Eagles win, if they weren't playing Cock Brady.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



The Absolute said:


> Pats will repeat as champs in a blowout victory.
> 
> And at this point, we have to question if we're currently in the middle of a Super Bowl three-peat.


Will man up and take an L for this one.

Anyway, congrats to the Eagles and their fans on ending their drought! Go party like it's 1960!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Congrats to the Eagles and their good fans.

I don't want to hear about the 2 calls that gave the Eagles 2 catches for touchdowns that were obviously incomplete passes by the letter of the law. Bad calls? Yep, BUT.....that shit happens in every game, for/against every team. My team, your team, every team. No excuses on that.

Shame my DEF was completely absent for the whole game, giving up 3rd down conversion after 3rd down conversion after 3rd down conversion. Sucks. Shame Brady coughed up a fumble late in the game. Sucks for the botched XP and the missed FG. But shit happens.

In the end, PHI won the SB. Congrats to them and to their good fans.

We're onto next season.


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Good to see Brady be put in his place, although hell of a lot of respect goes out to him. I'm so glad for the eagles, congratulations, Philadelphia.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



HoHo said:


> I don't know what the Eagles Contract wise on Foles they have, they better give him another as Insurance if Wentz isn't ready for next Season which he's progressing faster than expected. Dude had his Surgery a few months ago, and a few weeks ago he was using a Cane, not he's off the Cane and getting healthy. Yeah I'm going to need a download of the whole game to save to watch again.


Foles has a base salary of a mere $4 million (it'll be $7 million if he's still on Philly's roster next season). The EAGLES have so much god damn leverage. Their asking price is gonna be so high for a team to trade for him and even if he sticks around like you said then you still have insurance to start the season while Wentz heals.

Cleveland, Buffalo, and the Jets have a SLEW of picks in the first couple rounds to play with. They'll give em some calls.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Bobthejobber said:


> Good to see Brady be put in his place


What does that mean? What did Brady do? Did he kill someone I don't know about?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

That was CRAZY, Nick Foles went hard and the Eagles managed to play close to a perfect game offensively at least.

Definitely a feel-good victory and I'm a REDSKINS fan.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

So far coverage on NFL Network has seen Alshon Jeffery say "shit" on air and a drunk Kevin Hart get halfway through the word "fuck" and then drops the mic and said he needs to go. :lmao


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DX-Superkick said:


> What does that mean? What did Brady do? Did he kill someone I don't know about?


Should of worded that better, just tired of seeing him winning, that's all.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Kevin Hart had me rolling all week leading to the Game. He was on First Take early this week and said when the Eagles win, he's going to shed a Tear and it's going to say Nick Foles lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



SovereignVA said:


> That was CRAZY, Nick Foles went hard and the Eagles managed to play close to a perfect game offensively at least.
> 
> Definitely a feel-good victory and I'm a REDSKINS fan.


I'm a Cowboys fan and couldn't be happier about the Eagles making Brady cry.

ANYONE BUT THE PATRIOTS


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Chris Long and LeGarrette Blount become the only players in history next to Deion Sanders that have won back-to-back Super Bowls with different teams. Mad respect to Long for donating all his checks to education this year and props to Blount for betting on himself and going elsewhere.

Also, who remembers Alshon Jeffery predicting last year (while on the Bears) that the next season they (or he) would be winning the Super Bowl. :done


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DX-Superkick said:


> What does that mean? What did Brady do? Did he kill someone I don't know about?


Nope. Just haters, hating. If they would bother to educate themselves on the facts of "Spy gate" and "Deflate gate" they'd know both were BS.

Spy gate, wasn't for the filming, rather the position of the cameras while filming. Not the filming itself, which every team was known to do.

Deflate gate? An utter joke, proven false by science. The NFL has never heard of the ideal gas law!:lol Or how about the man who supposedly reported the balls as "feeling soft" denying he ever said such a thing? Again, haters don't want to hear that.

Ignorance? Maybe. Stupidity? Maybe. Or perhaps they simply cling to whatever the can to continue their hate. In any event it's bullshit and anyone who bothered to look into the facts of either case would know that. But that's not something haters like to do because it ruins their case for hate.

Edit: Enjoy this loss, haters. We're not going any where. We will see you next season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Malcolm Butler didn't play a single down in this game. How much of a fucking slap in the face is that? I can't imagine how that guy feels right now. 3 years ago he made one of the biggest plays in team history to win a ring and then they bench him with no apparent reason and the whole team seems shocked by it from what I'm reading? Crazy. He's definitely gone in free agency.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Malcolm Butler didn't play a single down in this game. How much of a fucking slap in the face is that? I can't imagine how that guy feels right now. 3 years ago he made one of the biggest plays in team history to win a ring and then they bench him with no apparent reason and the whole team seems shocked by it from what I'm reading? Crazy. He's definitely gone in free agency.


THATS another thing, what the heck was that about?

Why not play Malcolm Butler? The hell?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



I am the Storm said:


> Nope. Just haters, hating. If they would bother to educate themselves on the facts of "Spy gate" and "Deflate gate" they'd know both were BS.


It just seems to me that for some reason, in this TEAM SPORT, Brady is the only one who gets pure hatred. It's not Bill or the Pats in memes, it's always Brady. I could understand friendly venom from rival fans, but to see people's reactions to Brady, you'd think he helped OJ get rid of "alleged" evidence. Thought he had a body they couldn't pin on him.

:justsayin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

If you want to hear Philly burn to the ground, here is a link to a Philly police scanner:

https://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/4603/web

:mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Jerome Brown and Reggie White from Heaven sent us a blessing. Brown's birthday was today and I'm glad to see all those past and present Eagles players are united in this win. I need one of those SB T-Shirts like stat.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



SovereignVA said:


> THATS another thing, what the heck was that about?
> 
> Why not play Malcolm Butler? The hell?


I have no idea tbh but they had some kid named JOHNSON BADEMOSI playing and Malcolm Butler never saw the field...

Since we traded Fuller and Breeland is probably gone I'd gladly welcome Butler into Washington next year. :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DX-Superkick said:


> It just seems to me that for some reason, in this TEAM SPORT, Brady is the only one who gets pure hatred. It's not Bill or the Pats in memes, it's always Brady. I could understand friendly venom from rival fans, but to see people's reactions to Brady, you'd think he helped OJ get rid of "alleged" evidence. Thought he had a body they couldn't pin on him.
> 
> :justsayin


No bodies. No rape. No molestation. No abuse of his wife or children. Just too much to be jealous of.

Jealously breeds hatred. He's the undisputed GOAT. He's handsome. He's rich. He's married to a Brazilian super model. He's had success that may never be seen again in our life time. Beyond the BS which I detailed in my last post, that's it.

People, at least here in the US, root for success until you reach a certain level, then they seem to hate you. It's impossible to explain because it's full of nonsense and jealously. Haters always find something to hate when you get too big.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Eagle fan celebrities making fools of themselves already. Shocking:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960366403940270081


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Game was great, shocked Foles pulled it out. Hoping Eagles don't do him dirty and send him to the Browns as reward for finally winning them a SB.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I will also say that I hated that BB benched Malcom Butler. It has been reported that he was late to MIN on Monday because he was suffering from the flu. And for that reason Butler was benched, at least on defense.

On one hand, sure, I know BB has benched players for being late before. But Butler has worked as hard as anyone and was late due to illness. No player, not even Brady, should be above the rules. That said, this is the SB and there were cicrumstances due to an illness. He was healthy enough to play but was benched (insert my opinion) due to ego and that Butler sought a bigger deal in the offseason.

And I'm not a huge Butler fan; SB49 interception notwithstanding I have always thought he was a mid-level CB. I love his hustle and how hard he plays but I still never thought him to be a great CB, and certainly not worth max dollars (nor do I think Gilmore was, either....). Still, this is the SB and you have someone who plays as hard as anyone who happened to fall ill and was a bit late.

BB - love the guy but not having Butler as a starting CB was bullshit and certainly, IMO, contributed to the collapse of the Patriot defense in SB52.:shrug


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



I am the Storm said:


> Nope. Just haters, hating. If they would bother to educate themselves on the facts of "Spy gate" and "Deflate gate" they'd know both were BS.
> 
> Spy gate, wasn't for the filming, rather the position of the cameras while filming. Not the filming itself, which every team was known to do.
> 
> ...


Most of the patriot's hate stems from pure jealousy and resentment over the fact that they have had so much success... 

That being said... 

They got caught cheating. Just admit they got caught cheating. They're doing themselves no favors by pretending they didn't.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Great game. 

Eagles win? What the junk......

Now even us Titans fans have hope....one day.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Yeah, the Butler stuff pisses me off. If he played or trained bad, okay, bench him. But not use him at all on defense? A defense that allowed Philly to do whatever they wanted? Maybe he was injured. Thats the only thing I can think of that justifies this decision. I really hope that Bill didnt bench him because Butler pissed him off.

I agree, this was his last game as a Patriot. No way he stays after today and giving Gilmore the big contract.


PS:
Gronk thinks about retirement. Woof....


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Cris Collinsworth needs to be fired after this game btw. That motherfucker actually said "this game has been JUST as good as Justin Timberlake and the halftime show!"
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuuck right off, buddy. :lol


I had to double check if you were my friend because he quoted me the same angry response about collinsworth you just did :lmao That dude is the most wishy-washy announcer ever. Talk shit one minute, kiss ass the next. He's useless

Go Eagles!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I would have bet my life savings on Ertz's touchdown being overruled.

Philadelphia is going to burn tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Most of the patriot's hate stems from pure jealousy and resentment over the fact that they have had so much success...
> 
> That being said...
> They got caught cheating. Just admit they got caught cheating.They're doing themselves no favors by pretending they didn't.


The only thing I can say is to thoroughly look at both the spy gate and deflate gate cases. If you can look at the facts - that they were punished for the *location of the cameras and not the filming *and fact that the *balls were proven by science to not be deflated* and still come away with the notion that "they cheated" than you probably didn't do enough research to fully educate yourself on the subject.

Neither case can be described as cheating. 1) spy gate was about location not the filing and, 2) the deflated balls were proven not to be deflated by factual, not-to-be-argued science.

If you want to call spy gate cheating, so be it as there was a violation of the rules. Just understand it wasn't the filing but the location of the cameras that was illegal. But deflate gate? That was pure BS disproven by science.

Interpret it however you want. That doesn't change the facts, however.

Edit: And to be fair I understand that most will dismiss me for being a Patriot fan. I know most will look at what I write as "Patriot bias". All I can say is look at the facts. Read the reports and understand what took place. I'm not arguing punishment for the illegal placement of the cameras in the "spy gate case". It was a violation and should be punished. All I ask is to understand what it was for. But deflate gate? That was a witch hunt. There is no, literally no evidence to support such a ridiculous claim. Even the Colts player that supposedly blew the whistle denies ever saying what the NFL says that he said. Ideal gas law. Facts, people. Not opinions. Facts are all that matter.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



I am the Storm said:


> The only thing I can say is to thoroughly look at both the spy gate and deflate gate cases. If you can look at the facts - that they were punished for the *location of the cameras and not the filming *and fact that the *balls were proven by science to not be deflated* and still come away with the notion that "they cheated" than you probably didn't do enough research to fully educate yourself on the subject.
> 
> Neither case can be described as cheating. 1) spy gate was about location not the filing and, 2) the deflated balls were proven not to be deflated by factual, not-to-be-argued science.
> 
> ...


If by "proven by science" you're referring to the Leonard Report than fine, but it doesn't change what the Wells report said or that any evidence that could have linked Brady to what happened was destroyed before an investigation could be conducted, or the fact that Leonard is based in MIT and cannot be ruled out as an unbiased witness, as silly as that may seem.

In the end we'll never know all the facts about what happened, which in the Patriots' case probably does more harm than good.

But whatever it was all years ago, I'm done talking about it :lol


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960352307325095937
:sk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Well, I am happy that the Eagles won the Super Bowl. I NEVER thought I would ever say that or feel that way, but here we are. 

And good for Foles. I begged for him to "Hostetler this shit" and he did more than that. He belonged on the field and deserved the MVP award.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

I felt the first was an incompletion by their current rules. The 2nd looked very obviously a catch and td, by any set of rules.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960360063641817088


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*

Welcome to the NFC East Philadelphia Eagles. You guys earned it the hard way. Congratulations.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Warlock said:


> I felt the first was an incompletion by their current rules. The 2nd looked very obviously a catch and td, by any set of rules.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The current rules are such a fluster cuck :lol The fact that 99% of catches, hyperbole, can be argued in either team's favor speaks volumes. The solution is simple to...










Have a shit faced drunk guy watching the game in New York and whatever he says goes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:mj4


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Most of the patriot's hate stems from pure jealousy and resentment over the fact that they have had so much success...
> 
> That being said...
> 
> They got caught cheating. Just admit they got caught cheating. They're doing themselves no favors by pretending they didn't.


and yet there are so many other teams who have been busted cheating more often.


Look lets be clear the Patriots have been caught cheating about as much as half the teams in the NFL......half. 

Locker Room filming? Others have done
Deflate gate? Others have done
Practice tapes? others have done.

Just look it up.

Look I am no Pats fan but the single worst franchises in history at cheating are the Broncos, Jets, and Colts. 

That's the reality. 

and the funniest thing about this is that the Colts also lead the league at turning other teams in for cheating. 

My source?
http://yourteamcheats.com/cheaters/

But the Broncos are way more of a sinister franchise than the Pats.....way more.

The Broncos two epic immortalized Super Bowl wins with the heroic Elway? Major Salary Cap violations that were the single most egregious rule infraction of all time. In fact it cost them two third round picks and lots of money. But do the Packers and Falcons get their rightful Super Bowl wins back? No. Elway get's immortalized for wining 2 Super Bowls with heavily stacked teams.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe the Bears need to cheat more considering the teams near the top of the list are consistent playoff teams. :hmm:

LOL at the Jets being #2 on it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



MrMister said:


> Welcome to the NFC East Philadelphia Eagles. You guys earned it the hard way. Congratulations.


Only division where all 4 teams have now hoisted the Lombardi. Best division in football.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Greenlawler said:


> and yet there are so many other teams who have been busted cheating more often.
> 
> 
> Look lets be clear the Patriots have been caught cheating about as much as half the teams in the NFL......half.
> ...


Oh I agree entirely. I'm a Packers fan you don't need to tell me. In fact I usually get laughed at because I basically consider 32 a Packers win, not that my opinion means shite :lol

I more think it's funny when people deny cheating despite being caught red handed. Argue it didn't effect the outcome, point out other teams cheating, quote the old "if you aint cheatin you aint tryin", but to deny it after getting caught is just frustratingly hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jesus Christ Super Bowl 32 was twenty fucking years ago? I'm old as fuck lol.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Oh I agree entirely. I'm a Packers fan you don't need to tell me. In fact I usually get laughed at because I basically consider 32 a Packers win, not that my opinion means shite :lol
> 
> I more think it's funny when people deny cheating despite being caught red handed. Argue it didn't effect the outcome, point out other teams cheating, quote the old "if you aint cheatin you aint tryin", but to deny it after getting caught is just frustratingly hilarious.


I am a Packers stockholder, the last gift my mother (RIP) gave me..

But when the Titans came to Nashville like a proper southerner I chose home over all. So I am Titans fan who likes the Pack, tolerates the Chiefs (because I respect their fanbase) and hates everyone else.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Greenlawler said:


> I am a Packers stockholder, the last gift my mother (RIP) gave me..
> 
> But when the Titans came to Nashville like a proper southerner I chose home over all. So I am Titans fan who likes the Pack, tolerates the Chiefs (because I respect their fanbase) and hates everyone else.


Mad cool being a stock holder man, that was real nice of your mother. I'm hoping to buy some stock one day, not in the card these days, but ONE DAY!! lol

Contrary to what my previous posts suggest I don't hate the Patriots. I don't even really dislike the Patriots. I only hate one team, the false America's team, the Dallas Cowboys.

I always joke "you never want to see a player get hurt... unless he's on the Cowboys"


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

MrMister said:


> Jesus Christ Super Bowl 32 was twenty fucking years ago? I'm old as fuck lol.


I had the same reaction the moment I typed it :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

But hey this is the Eagles fans night.........


Good for you. Been a long time since '60


Fly Eagles Fly


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Greenlawler said:


> But hey this is the Eagles fans night.........
> 
> 
> Good for you. Been a long time since '60
> ...


Yeah I want to hear from more of our Eagles fans here. I know there is quite a few of them. Long wait is over. It was a struggle I'm sure.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Yeah I want to hear from more of our Eagles fans here. I know there is quite a few of them. Long wait is over. It was a struggle I'm sure.


Much drunkness. And expect to wake up from the dream. So more drinking. Because!

Also never moving this creepy awesome eagles totem I got for Christmas. It is magic.

Need Foles jersey. All hail Saint Nick.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl LII: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New England Patriots*



Corey said:


> Only division where all 4 teams have now hoisted the Lombardi. Best division in football.


When the NFL realigned they purposefully kept this division together because of the Skins, Boys and Giants....

Best division in football history probably true. 

But I would bet next year the often disparaged AFC south is a far better division.

But in the NFL who takes that as a bragging point? I understand college regional alliances but not in the NFL. 

I hate when our division is tough.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

At least those no good jabroni's the Patriots didn't win again.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Yeah I want to hear from more of our Eagles fans here. I know there is quite a few of them. Long wait is over. It was a struggle I'm sure.


Don't worry we are wrecked emotionally right now, but we are partying like the world is ending today.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Prefer my Super Bowls with a little more Defense than that, but I'm more than happy with the result!  Malcolm Butler got screwed...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations to the Eagles on their charity win.










- Vic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Yeah I want to hear from more of our Eagles fans here. I know there is quite a few of them. Long wait is over. It was a struggle I'm sure.


did you forget to jinx?


btw this is a great result. been awhile since i was that happy regarding a sports outcome. :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KUZMA said:


> did you forget to jinx?
> 
> 
> btw this is a great result. been awhile since i was that happy regarding a sports outcome. :mj2


:lol

I lifted the jinx this season. Since I no longer really care that much about the NFL, I decided to release Philly from their curse. It's not a coincidence they just won the Super Bowl.

The major downside here is that Philly could now potentially win every Super Bowl from here on out.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:hb


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Even as a Cowboys fan I enjoyed seeing Eagles do it last night

Classless Brady leaving the field straight away. Entertaining game all round though.

Every year I get more and more into NFL and games like that definitely help


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

74 total points 

7x4=28

7-4=3

I don't know where I'm going with this...


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Living in the UK, I stayed up till 4am to watch the game. Totally worth it! Felt good watching those cheating cunts taking a big fat L.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So the NFC East is the only division where all 4 teams have a Super Bowl. Well done Philly.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

By the way? His feet were actually in. Chris Collinsworth is full of shit.

From a Bucs fan, Congrats Eagles but we still took the vet. :tommy


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960581326284972037


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This game proved once and for all who is more important to the Pats winning BB or Brady, its clearly Brady.

BB cost the pats a superbowl by benching Butler.

Kudos to the Eagles and Doug Pederson for playing the superbowl like a game of madden and going for it on 4th down. He knew the pats D wouldn't stop him so he said fuck it.

As for that first was he in or out TD, it could have gone either way but since it was called a TD on the field there was not enough to overturn it. And this is coming from a pats fan. The other play was clearly a TD not sure why it took so long.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's an embarrassing amount of yards given up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960604005088071680


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Lions officially announce Matt Patricia as their new head coach. McDaniels should be following suit to Indy any day now.

Apparently Gronk is mulling retirement as well based on his comments last night. Could be a whole slew of changes in New England next year... and they'll still be in the Super Bowl. :lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Eagles >>>

Little unrelated but I remember this ad, loved it lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corey said:


> Lions officially announce Matt Patricia as their new head coach. McDaniels should be following suit to Indy any day now.
> 
> Apparently Gronk is mulling retirement as well based on his comments last night. Could be a whole slew of changes in New England next year... and they'll still be in the Super Bowl. :lol


Pitt will probably knock off the Pats next year but the Pats are a lock for the AFC east.

I think that last concussion scared Gronk and that is why he is thinking about retiring. Maybe he is still feeling the effects but was hiding it for the SB.

If any current player in the NFL is going to have CTE issues its Gronk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears hire Brad Childress as an offensive consultant. Good hire imo and I'm looking forward to seeing what the offense can do. They've got a lot of creative offensive minded guys on staff now, the most they've had in some time.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Eagles fan checking in.. A 40 year old lifer who lives outside Philly in South Jersey

Let me just say.. The best thing about this win.. No bullshit "what ifs".. The refs just let them play football. There was "should've been" calls on each side but ultimately none of it mattered. We beat the fucking Patriots straight up in football. That's the most redeeming thing about this win.. There is no questions, no what ifs, no conspiracy... WE BEAT TOM FUCKING BRADY!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Eagles fan checking in.. A 40 year old lifer who lives outside Philly in South Jersey
> 
> Let me just say.. The best thing about this win.. No bullshit "what ifs".. The refs just let them play football. There was "should've been" calls on each side but ultimately none of it mattered. We beat the fucking Patriots straight up in football. That's the most redeeming thing about this win.. There is no questions, no what ifs, no conspiracy... WE BEAT TOM FUCKING BRADY!


coming from a pats fan neither of those two TDs should have been called back. They need to fix this whole stupid rule about when going to the ground BS. If you catch the ball then dive, it should be a catch.

And if you catch the ball and have control (like on the first call) then start to bobble and go out of bounds, it should still be a catch since you already had control when your two feet were down.

Those two TDs just 5 years ago never would have been questioned. The currenof what is an what is not a catch are stupid and ruining the game. They need to go back to the old way, if it looks like a catch in real time its a catch. None of this BS super slo mo videos to see if the ball moved a millimeter when running out of bounds or going to the ground to see if they had control or not. 

Who cares if the ball is moving when you go to the ground or out of bounds as long as it does not hit the ground it should be a catch


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

God I fucking hate the catch rules in this game lol.

If Gronk is concerned about his future life, he needs to retire. He's had a great career. It's not worth it. He's made a lot of money playing a game and has plenty of glory on top of this. He's the among the greatest TE's to ever play and is a sure-fire Hall of Famer.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> God I fucking hate the catch rules in this game lol.
> 
> If Gronk is concerned about his future life, he needs to retire. He's had a great career. It's not worth it. He's made a lot of money playing a game and has plenty of glory on top of this. He's the among the greatest TE's to ever play and is a sure-fire Hall of Famer.


Exactly, he should retire and the Pats should make him the tight ends coach.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Has this been posted yet?:



Jesus Christ. :maury


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The NFL has been saved! :lenny


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> The NFL has been saved! :lenny


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I keep reading about all this controversy surrounding the two Eagles catch and TDs. 

Personally, I'm not seeing what the issues are. 

On the Clement TD, I felt like he had caught the ball with both feet in the endzone. 






Skip to 0:30. It looks to me like he's caught the ball with his left foot down, and then brings his right foot down. If that's the case, its a Touchdown, and that toe touching the back of the endzone doesn't matter because he was already in. 

And then there's the Ertz touchdown. 





I really don't see the controversy here at all. He caught the ball and clearly ran two or three steps towards the endzone before diving in. The catch is over at that point and he is established as a runner (which is how the refs called it, and did so correctly). He broke the plane, Touchdown. Even if he didn't break the plane, and the ground forced the ball out, then its a fumble with a recovery by the receiver. The catch rules really don't apply in this case. 

People are saying it was similar to the Jesse James TD from the Steelers game, but to me, it was definitley more clear cut that Ertz was a runner before breaking the plane. In the case of James, he made contact with the ball, and then kind of spun around and lunged for the endzone all in one fluid motion. The debate in that case isn't so much whether the ball touched the ground (though that was the focus of debate), but rather did the spin and lunge motion constitute completion of the catch and him becoming a runner or if the "surviving the ground" nature of the catch should apply. Personally, I'd rule TD in that case too (or at the very least, not overturn the original call citing not enough envidence to overturn). However, the Ertz catch was way more clear cut by virtue of him taking a couple steps just to get to the endzone. 

Pretty good rule of thumb. If you record YAC, then I feel the catch is complete. 

My point is though, those two catches were clearly touchdowns and I'm not seeing what the controversy is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I keep reading about all this controversy surrounding the two Eagles catch and TDs.
> 
> Personally, I'm not seeing what the issues are.
> 
> ...


Like I said the 2nd one is clearly a TD.

the first one is questioned because did he or did he not have control when his first foot was down. It could go either way and that is why some people say it was not a catch.

But like I also said, if you have to super slow it down to see the ball turning then just call it a catch. If it looks like a catch at full speed call it a catch. And this is coming from a pats fan.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960921190520016896
Well done, ESPN.

:applause

Seriously, what's with dumbass sports fans and breaking shit when their team wins?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's fake controversy. It's either Pats fans crying, or it's just sports talk guys wanting to stir the pot.

I listened to Doug Gottlieb briefly yesterday and he was going on about how Philly didn't really win that game. 

lol'd

Then Drew Bledsoe got on there as a guest and his take was just the opposite. He thought Philly simply outplayed and outcoached the Patriots. Bledsoe doesn't have a show the relies on people calling in, so he doesn't need a dishonest hot take like Gottlieb does. Plus Gottlieb is a basketball guy, he doesn't really know football that well. Bledsoe got on there and tossed around his knowledge of the game left and right. It was clear he knew what he was talking about while Gottlieb was just trying to incite listeners.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stephleref said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960921190520016896
> Well done, ESPN.
> 
> :applause
> ...


Most do it for the attention.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> It's fake controversy. It's either Pats fans crying, or it's just sports talk guys wanting to stir the pot.
> 
> I listened to Doug Gottlieb briefly yesterday and he was going on about how Philly didn't really win that game.
> 
> ...


Most people in Boston are blaming BB for not playing Butler for the loss. Very few think the refs cost the pats the game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961035448490610689
:wow

Guess he got cold feet or something.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dam!
Poor Colts fans,

Speaking as a Lions fan i hope Matt Patricia doesn't have the same 'change of heart'


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961035448490610689
> :wow
> 
> Guess he got cold feet or something.


He learned from the master of fucking over prospective employers... #JetUp


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well apparently Luck needs more surgery, so I can see why he turned it down now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Well apparently Luck needs more surgery, so I can see why he turned it down now.


Or BB is quitting the patriot's and that is why Josh is staying


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Or he remembered that Irsay would be his new boss.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Enjoying the flood of tweets by Colts fans....who are by far the nations biggest fair weather fan-base of all. 

I mean until around 2002 they never sold out a game. Loser fan base. 

But anyways....this week has been hilarious.


Their narrative
Last week: "McDaniel s *chose* the Colts over the Titans, so pumped. So happy"
Yesterday morning: "Looking forward to the presser, we got our guy"
Yesterday Afternoon: "Those tweets are stupid, he's coming, so many fake reports that Josh is not coming....idiots." 
Yesterday Evening: "WTF, really? "
Late last night: "Kraft is a jerk"
This morning: "We didn't want him anyways"
This Afternoon: "Whew glad we didn't get him."
Now: "Total Patriots guy, shady. We are so better off."

lol can't blame them, gotta cope somehow.

But Colts fans....this could not happen to a more deserving franchise. You are the most fair weather fan base in the world and one day will be the London Colts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Luck needs more surgery are you shitting me? Colts ruined him somehow. I'll blame Irsay because he's a retard.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just glad the Bears nabbed Nagy so they're not the ones dealing with this shit right now....


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

https://twitter.com/AroundTheNFL/status/961669069748383744

Jimmy G locked up for 5 years 137 million. Highest paid player in the league. ... For now.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn Jimmy got that bread coming to him so much he can swim in it, and wipe his ass with it for years. Just finished watching my birds Parade and Jason Kelce dressing like a Sultan King and tearing up the Pats and the whole NFL cussing like a Rapper on 106 and Park lol.

https://twitter.com/NFL/status/961687129649684480


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jason Kelce is the new GOAT. What a speech at the parade. Aces.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kinda glad we're not trying to re-sign Kirk now after seeing the Jimmy G deal. He just became the highest paid player EVER with after a whopping 7 starts. Can you imagine what Cousins is gonna demand? No thank you.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:woo :woo THE JIMMY G. ERA HAS BEGUN!!!!! :woo :woo


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Colts have a head coach (for real). Reich gets his first shot as a HC at age 56.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962793032725729280
Absurd amount of QBs gonna be out there this offseason whether it's through free agency or the draft. Take your pick!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964257343226679297


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Absurd amount of QBs gonna be out there this offseason whether it's through free agency or the draft. Take your pick!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964257343226679297


Don't see McCarron as a long term starting QB tbh. Think he will be a "bridge" QB somewhere, holding down the fort while a rookie learns the ropes...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2018/02/17/if-drew-brees-will-consider-leaving-browns-could-make-an-enormous-offer/

Well apparently the Browns could entice Brees to come there with a 1-year, 50 million dollar offer. :damn


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ Wtf would be the point of that? Not like they're winning anything next year. :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So the Titans have the 25th pick.....and now they are seriously considering a pass rush?

Why now? Now that we have a low first round pick and a quality pass rusher will not be there. 

I am afraid we are in the 8-8 cycle. Is there going to be a diffrence making Defensive threat at 25? Hope we get lucky.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This is kinda mind-blowing tbh. Peters has NINETEEN picks in 3 seasons. The Chiefs just recently signed David Amerson and traded for Kendall Fuller so their secondary was gonna be a strong point with Eric Berry coming back. Now... idk who your number one guy is. Legit one of the best corners in the league imo. Rams came out with a huge asset here but still waiting to see what draft picks they gave up to get him. Chiefs blowing up the whole roster. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967100918431928321


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Publically acted out, maybe more behind closed doors/lockerroom. Supposedly was not going to resign after his rookie deal, so they took the opportunity to trade him now.

The line of outrage seems to be settling around a 1st and a 3rd. So we shall see.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well... alrighty. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967556260974465024


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eh, people will shit on the deal, but he played well in the playoffs tbh. If he doesn't play well in Pittsburgh, they easily lose that one since their defense had a rare off-day.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Warlock said:


> Publically acted out, maybe more behind closed doors/lockerroom. Supposedly was not going to resign after his rookie deal, so they took the opportunity to trade him now.
> 
> The line of outrage seems to be settling around a 1st and a 3rd. So we shall see.


Hearing a 2018 4th and a 2019 2nd. Let the outrage begin.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jerry Jones is going to be fined millions for conduct detrimental to the league. Jerry wipes his ass with millions, but he's gotta be raging at the moment. 

I could see a future where Jerry Jones takes his Dallas Cowboys to the XFL. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Matt Forte retired today, congrats to him on a great career. :clap


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Matt Forte retired today, congrats to him on a great career. :clap


One of my favourite players of recent years, got a Jets jersey with his name for my birthday. Shame he had to play behind a garbage OL for us these last two years, but he was a great all round back and a class act.

We also released Mo Wilkerson today. Had the potential to be a Jets' great, and had some very good seasons for us, but his attitude and work rate has been dismal for the last couple of years, and he has no-one else to blame but himself. We've now got around $100m of cap space to work with...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> One of my favourite players of recent years, got a Jets jersey with his name for my birthday. Shame he had to play behind a garbage OL for us these last two years, but he was a great all round back and a class act.
> 
> We also released Mo Wilkerson today. Had the potential to be a Jets' great, and had some very good seasons for us, but his attitude and work rate has been dismal for the last couple of years, and he has no-one else to blame but himself. *We've now got around $100m of cap space to work with...*


Good luck on the Cousins sweepstakes!  

Who are you hoping they go after in free agency? They should try and throw some money at Malcolm Butler or Trumaine Johnson imo, get a nice new number one corner. Zach Brown wouldn't be a bad go either if the Skins don't bring him back (hope they do though).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Good luck on the Cousins sweepstakes!
> 
> *Who are you hoping they go after in free agency?* They should try and throw some money at Malcolm Butler or Trumaine Johnson imo, get a nice new number one corner. Zach Brown wouldn't be a bad go either if the Skins don't bring him back (hope they do though).


Mike Glennon is availabe if they strikeout on Cousins.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Good luck on the Cousins sweepstakes!
> 
> Who are you hoping they go after in free agency? They should try and throw some money at Malcolm Butler or Trumaine Johnson imo, get a nice new number one corner. Zach Brown wouldn't be a bad go either if the Skins don't bring him back (hope they do though).


Butler or Johnson would be nice, possibly Allen Robinson too, but we really need to bolster the OL, which has been terrible since Rex's third season. We're set at ILB, so Brown's a no go, but we really need a productive edge rusher. Looks like slim pickings there though, unless DeMarcus Lawrence isn't tagged or signed up for some reason. Obviously, Cousins should be priority one though...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> Butler or Johnson would be nice, possibly Allen Robinson too, *but we really need to bolster the OL*, which has been terrible since Rex's third season. We're set at ILB, so Brown's a no go, but we really need a productive edge rusher. Looks like slim pickings there though, unless DeMarcus Lawrence isn't tagged or signed up for some reason. Obviously, Cousins should be priority one though...


I don't think there's anyone on the free agent market to break the bank on though tbh. The Panthers would be crazy to let Norwell go and I imagine the Pats will _try_ to retain Nate Solder but who knows. After that it's a lot of guys coming off injury marred seasons or guys who are likely to be overpaid because the market is thin just like last year.

Who's your ILBs? I thought Davis was a free agent.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> I don't think there's anyone on the free agent market to break the bank on though tbh. The Panthers would be crazy to let Norwell go and I imagine the Pats will _try_ to retain Nate Solder but who knows. After that it's a lot of guys coming off injury marred seasons or guys who are likely to be overpaid because the market is thin just like last year.
> 
> Who's your ILBs? I thought Davis was a free agent.


Yeah, Davis is due to be a FA, but I would be very surprised if we didn't re-sign him after an impressive 2017 season...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wishing Jim Kelly all the best in his second fight against cancer. I'm sure that tough bastard will beat it again...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

League year starting and free agency is right around the corner. :mark: Here's a recap of the notable stuff that's happened in the last few weeks that hasn't been mentioned in here:

- Steelers expected to franchise tag Le'Veon Bell once again tomorrow
- Cowboys franchise tagged Demarcus Lawrence
- Kurt Coleman was released by Carolina and then immediately signed a 3 year, $18 million deal with New Orleans
- The Rams traded Robert Quinn to the Dolphins for a 4th round pick
- Panthers cut Jonathan Stewart
- Lions franchise tagged Ziggy Ansah
- Vontae Davis signed a 1 year, $5 million deal with the Bills
- Chiefs cut Ron Parker
- Jags cut Chris Ivory
- Dolphins are franchise tagging Jarvis Landry but granted him permission to seek a trade
- Bucs cut Doug Martin
- Texans cut Brian Cushing

The salary cap was officially set at $177.2 million today, up $10 million from last year. Kirk Cousins has apparently narrowed his choices down to just the Jets and Vikings. Seems like an easy choice to me.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> League year starting and free agency is right around the corner. :mark: Here's a recap of the notable stuff that's happened in the last few weeks that hasn't been mentioned in here:
> 
> - Steelers expected to franchise tag Le'Veon Bell once again tomorrow
> - Cowboys franchise tagged Demarcus Lawrence
> ...


Me too. Welcome to the J-T-E-S, Kirk!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> Me too. Welcome to the *J-T-E-S*, Kirk!


:lol

Well, he won't be going there now...


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Fellow Pittsburghers, lets all get ready for the Le'Veon Bell s***show again. Another year of Steelers drama........


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles traded for Michael Bennett. 5th rounder and a guy is what they give to Seattle.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Howie Roseman does it again making moves that benefit while also not giving too much up in exchange. The Defensive Front was already dangerous and now they got even better with Bennett. Hey Howie can you somehow trade away Vinny while getting another CB or Safety hmm??

Ogletree to the Giants that's one hell of a pickup for them. That dude is a beast, what the fuck Rams you traded Quinn to the Dolphins last week what's going on with them letting these guys go?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fucking Eagles, man. Their biggest strength just got even stronger and they gave up a bag of chips to get him. Amazing.

Looks like Richard Sherman is done in Seattle and they're taking trade offers for Earl Thomas. They're gonna blow that team up for no reason I guess.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Easy to see what the Rams are doing. Gurley, Goff, Donald and Peters will all need massive contracts soon. Clearing up Ogeltree and Quinn gives them flexibility to get those guys signed.

Great move for the Eagles. ROFL at only getting a 5th rounder for Bennett. 

Fletcher Cox
Michael Bennett
Barnett
Graham
Jernigan
Chris Long

:sodone


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Eagles are beastly. It's pretty incredible. In the NFL you have Philly as the top dog. In MLB, the Houston Astros are the best. The Cubs won a World Series. Donald Trump is president of the United States. What the fuck is going on?


Earl Thomas on the trade block? Jerry fucking get off your old bitter ass and make a deal for EARL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ogeltree still not one of the best defenders in the NFL?


Colts what the fuck are you doing. :kobe


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Rams got Talib for a 5th rounder. :sodone

Him and Peters.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rams signed Sam Shields the same day as trading for Talib, fuuuuuuuuuck. No idea if Shields will even make the roster because idk if he has anything left, but god damn that secondary is LOADED.

Also the Titans cut Demarco Murray today. Necessary move with Henry ready to carry the load and saves them $6.5 million on the cap. Titans have a bunch of money to play with and I'm sure Murray will find work elsewhere.

Bears gave Kyle Fuller a $12.9 million transition tag, so they have the choice to match any offer he gets.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

- Seahawks officially release Richard Sherman. Amazing...

- Mike Evans and the Bucs agree to a 5 year, $82 million extension with $55 million guaranteed. $$$$$$$

- Eagles traded Torrey Smith to the Panthers for CB Daryl Worley, which is another incredible move for Philly.

- Dolphins just agreed to trade Jarvis Landry to the BROWNS! Picks haven't been disclosed yet but it's two of them apparently.

EDIT: Tyrod Taylor to the Browns for a 3rd round pick!

EDIT x2: Browns just traded Deshone Kizer to the Packers for Damarious Randall!!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Newsflash-Mike Tannenbaum is a moron...

Dolphins got a 2018 4th rounder and a 2019 7th rounder for Jarvis Landry. Great bit of business for the Browns, as was Randall. Shame they blotted their copybook by giving up pick #65 for a mediocre bridge QB, but a good day for them overall. No idea what Miami are doing though...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently the Bears have the 2nd best odds to land Richard Sherman. :hmm:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Apparently the Bears have the 2nd best odds to land Richard Sherman. :hmm:


Well... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972275913864998914


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

If the Bears only had to give up a 4th round pick for Landry, I don't understand why Pace didn't pull the trigger. Basically swap Glennon's salary for Landry's and get a proven commodity at a position of weakness.

Classic Bears.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972275913864998914


So much for that then. :mj4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

3 years, $39 million for Sherman. Love this deal for both parties. Niners get much better on defense and he gets to play Seattle twice a year. :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972636884269547520
Another trade from today. I don't like this one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972519118921285632


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Chrome said:


> So much for that then. :mj4


:kobe

:lol Nah, seriously, I do think with Jimmy G. the Niners' fortunes are definitely looking significantly improved, to the point of potential fringe playoff contender this upcoming season, but it's always wise to be cautious in evaluating one's team. :side:

I do agree with @Corey That this is a fine deal for both Richard Sherman and the NINERS! :mark:

He used to drive me crazy all these years. Guess I have to get used to him as a NINER! :mark: :lol @Dub


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Recap of today's news:

- Giants released Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie, freeing up $6.5 million in cap space.

- Casey Hayward signed a 3 year, $36 million extension with the Chargers. A couple years ago he signed on with a huge bargain deal for them and turned into one of the best corners and ball hawks in the league. Big miss by Green Bay letting him go.

- The Lions re-signed Kerry Hyder to a 1 year deal. This doesn't sound like much but he broke out in 2016 with an 8 sack season before missing the whole year last season due to injury. If he can return to form that would be a huge boost to their pass rush.

- Also regarding the Lions, Demarco Murray is set to visit with them tomorrow. This makes too much sense to me because Detroit desperately needs a steady hand at RB and if Murray can still go or if he's gonna be healthy in a few months, I'd snatch him up for a year or two and see what he's got left.

- I missed this the other day, but the Seahawks apparently cut Jeremy Lane. Who the fuck is playing corner for Seattle? No one? How much cap do you need to clear? :lol This team has a fuckload of holes right now. They're looking at a complete tanking this year.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Let the kids spend their money.......when did that actually work?

I mean come on Niners? 

Hey Rams....

Bet this post ages well.

If not I will own it


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Packers trading for the worst QB in the NFL so that they can probably go ahead and cut/trade the 2nd worst QB in the NFL


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

1st round shakeup! This makes total sense for Cincy. They get a starting LT that's under contract for the next 3 years and only fall back 9 spots to do it. The Bills on the other hand... I don't get it. You need a QB. You need a receiver (unless Zay Jones steps up big in the 2nd year). Your starting center already retired. Now, you also need a left tackle. My only guess is that they're using that cap space to chase a free agent QB but who knows. At least they've got a bunch of picks!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973297138208792577


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Some news:

Rumor has it Miami will release Ndamukong Suh.

Apparently Minnesota have inquired about Drew Brees.

Packers are interested in Sammy Watkins, Jimmy Graham & Allen Robinson.

Raiders are releasing Sean Smith.

Oh, and I also read, Buffalo are interested in Sam Bradford too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Broncos have a QB! Have to see what the money is before making a conclusion, but he's not a bad bridge option before they can find someone for the future. Jury's out on whether he can actually continue the play from last year though.
@RetepAdam. thoughts on this? They giving up on Paxton Lynch?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973426861488386048


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Case Keenum headed to Denver. Still expect them to go QB at #5 ...

Allen Robinson signing with Chicago. Damnit Jets!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Corey said:


> 1st round shakeup! This makes total sense for Cincy. They get a starting LT that's under contract for the next 3 years and only fall back 9 spots to do it. The Bills on the other hand... I don't get it. You need a QB. You need a receiver (unless Zay Jones steps up big in the 2nd year). Your starting center already retired. Now, you also need a left tackle. My only guess is that they're using that cap space to chase a free agent QB but who knows. At least they've got a bunch of picks!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973297138208792577



The Bills made that trade so that they had a better pick to trade up even further to get whichever QB they want. Likely at picks 2-4. The Browns are going to take a QB at 1, and the Bills needed a higher pick to sweeten their trading abilities.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Andrew Norwell to the Jaguars on a 5 year deal worth $66.5m, with $30m guaranteed.

Sammy Watkins to the Chiefs.

No-one to the Jets...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, people coming off the free agency board quick. Panthers are crazy for letting Norwell go. Gotta pay the guys to protect your franchise QB that's constantly getting hit and beat up. Robinson to the Bears is good. They needed a receiver desperately. I wanted Watkins in Washington but sure as hell not for $16 million a year. :lol Chiefs can have all of that.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Cousins to the Vikings is basically a done deal ($28m a year)...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Some news:
> 
> Rumor has it Miami will release Ndamukong Suh.


Well he didn't do much one way or the other for Miami. Was a big salary so makes sense to release him. His production didn't warrant that much money.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I've never been one to overreact to the start of FA, but these last few days have been a trainwreck for the Jets. No Cousins, no Robinson, Buffalo have strengthened, and they're now in position to trade ahead of us. If it wasn't for Miami being Miami, I'd be on the ledge right now...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Broncos have a QB! Have to see what the money is before making a conclusion, but he's not a bad bridge option before they can find someone for the future. Jury's out on whether he can actually continue the play from last year though.
> 
> @RetepAdam. thoughts on this? They giving up on Paxton Lynch?
> 
> ...


$18 million annually is more than I would have thrown at Case Keenum, but I think I'd still prefer that to $28 million for Kirk Cousins, so I'm not too mad about it.

They could still go QB at 5, and I'll be happy enough provided it's not Josh Allen.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah the deals I thought would get done got done. I really happy for Keenum he seems like a very humble guy and Foles and Keenum are actually close friends off the field good to see him get another opportunity to shine. Now what I wanna know is why is Bradford getting 20 Million for 1 year I'm hearing? Like yeah he didn't play this year, now was Sam not playing after Teddy got hurt due to an injury as well, or was he suppose to come back around the time as Bridgewater and Keenum's play kept them both of the field more than the latter? Oh well I guess with all this happening Nick Foles should be staying with the Eagles unless they find a deal at the Draft, because I don't see the Bills or Jets giving up valuable picks for Foles. They want to Draft a young QB, and maybe get a Veteran QB in FA. 

Oh shit^Jets sign Teddy.

When it comes to my own personal's team decisions today, Brent Celek has been released by the Eagles. He was the last of the players from the Andy Reid era, and he was truly one of the best leaders I've seen we have over the years. He could do it all in his prime, and he handled being a backup to Ertz with class and honor I wish him well in his next journey. Now he talked about retiring now he wants to hang it up, what better way to do so after a SB win. Speaking about TE's Trey Burton signed with the Bears for 4 years. Now I was saying going into FA that Burton whoever gets him is getting one hell of a player and it was just that Burton wants to be a Starting TE and this guy more than enough to give the Bears Offense plenty to be happy with. Don't forget the man can throw a TD or two if you need him ha

Also Haloti Ngata will sign a deal with the Eagles for one year and I'm really happy with that signing. He might be 34, but like Bennett we use our Defensive players in rotation their snaps will be done which helps them and with their deals you're going to get hella production outta the both of them. Ngata is a hard man to push around he'll help whether it's for Running or Passing Plays.

I would say I hope my Eagles resign Nigel Bradham. After Hicks went out with his injury he really became the lead player giving out the signals especially the Linebackers and he is one hell of a player, and Tackler. If you are near him, wanting to make a move you ain't going to get away from him. I hope they resign the guy, and try to get another guy if they intend to trade Kendricks which they have been doing for the past few seasons. How is the Draft looking for Linebackers?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Damn, people coming off the free agency board quick. Panthers are crazy for letting Norwell go. Gotta pay the guys to protect your franchise QB that's constantly getting hit and beat up. Robinson to the Bears is good. They needed a receiver desperately. I wanted Watkins in Washington but sure as hell not for $16 million a year. :lol Chiefs can have all of that.


Just got another receiver too in signing Taylor Gabriel from the Falcons. Along with signing Trey Burton and Cody Parkey, not a bad start to free agency so far.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Packers signing Jimmy Graham :mark: but releasing Jordy Nelson :cry

Linked to several good free agent CBs and not gonna sign a single one smfh


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

A better end to the day for the Jets. Crowell should give us a solid 1-2 punch at RB with Powell, Johnson (while expensive) is a significant upgrade on what we had at CB, and we got Josh back for another year to mentor whoever we Draft at QB. I can take or leave Bridgewater tbh. I always thought his absolute ceiling was basically Alex Smith, before he tore up his knee a couple of years back anyway. Now, I have no idea what to expect from him, though I don't see him starting many games for us...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Home after a 12 hour work day. Bear with me here guys because this will be a long post. :lol

First off, Cousins to Minnesota. Whole fucking $84 million guaranteed is just insane. If he had went to the AFC I'd wish him well, but he stuck with the NFC so I hope he fails. Good luck playing against Rodgers and Stafford twice a year, buddy! :lol

As if the Eagles needed any more fucking help on the d-line and they go and sign Ngata. :done I really do not look forward to playing them twice hahaha

The Chiefs are blowing money like it's nothing. Signed Anthony Hitchens for $9 million and year and what has he done? I don't even know :lol

The Dolphins are fucking stupid. Traded Ajayi, traded Landry, and cut Suh to wind up with a 32 year old Danny Amendola and Albert Wilson making $14 million combined annually. Okay.

Very interesting day for Green Bay. Obviously love the Graham signing to give Rodgers another weapon but... releasing Jordy too? That's a heartbreaker. I know he's 32 and had a big cap hit but man, I would've considered cutting Cobb instead who imo is just a more expensive version of Ty Montgomery. Getting Wilkerson on a 1 year prove it deal could be huge though if he's motivated. I would love to see Jordy on the Saints.

I like Bradford to the Cardinals on a 1 year deal. I not like Mike Glennon to the Cardinals. :lol The Texans paid a corner named Aaron Colvin who I've literally never heard of in my life $34 million over 4 years. He has never recorded a pick in his 4 year career. What...?
@Chrome @Greenlawler @Rankles75 your three teams imo were the biggest winners of the day. Chicago landing Robinson, Gabriel, and Burton to give Mitch all kinds of weapons is huge. Big time pickups and the defense is already pretty good. I'm just scratching my head on giving Prince Amukamara $9 million a year. Hasn't recorded an INT since 2015. 

Jets may have lost out on the Cousins sweepstakes but boy do I LOVE the combo of Isaiah Crowell and Trumaine Johnson for them. Crowell put up good ass numbers in Cleveland of all places. He's a good back. They just need some lineman now.  $15 million a year for Johnson is probably too fucking much but I mean hey, that money has to be spent somewhere right? He's definitely an upgrade. And honestly I don't hate the idea at all of getting Teddy on a one year deal. He's a risk but it's a low one with a much high reward if he turns out to be healthy and a solid starter. Giving McCown $10 million a year is odd though, but again... so much MONEY! :lol Avery Williamson too, almost forgot about him. Not a bad haul at all my guy. I hope they can re-sign ASJ.

Titans quietly went out and got Malcolm Butler and Dion Lewis. Two guys who know how to win. Lewis should be a great compliment to Henry's power running. 4 years, $20 million is a bargain too for a guy coming off a career season. Logan Ryan killed it with the recruiting apparently. 

As far as my own team goes, we gave Paul Richardson a 5 year, $40 million deal. Compared to what these other receivers are getting it's not awful but not exactly what I was expecting. They didn't use him much in Seattle but when they did and he was healthy he made some big plays. This deal is almost identical to what they gave Garcon a while back and that turned out great so let's hope for the same.

The biggest question I have looking at everything today... what are the Colts doing? Does no one wanna go there? Are they not trying to sign anyone? They have over $70 million in cap space ffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

@Corey Amukamara was re-signed because Fangio can Make Amukamara Great Again. :trump (Got that joke from the Bears board lol)

And the Colts probably aren't getting much interest because their owner is crazy and Luck's condition is still up in the air.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jets holding out for the Luck trade.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Any Steelers fans on here, who like me, are finding it harder and harder to get excited about next season?

Another year, same Bell drama. William Gay is gone, not that that's a big loss. I'm at the point now that I realize that this team isn't going anywhere with Tomlin. The guy has no control over his players. He'd rather act like their buddy instead of acting like a coach. Blake Bortles embarrassed us this time, who's it gonna be next year?

Thank god we have the Penguins.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Jerick McKinnon getting $7.5m a year from SF? Yowser. Tipped him for the Jets yesterday before we signed Crowell, and apparently it was between us and the 49ers, but he left Minnesota because he wanted to be *the guy*, so it wasn't a tough choice. Quite glad to miss out for that money, especially since Bilal Powell is a similar player...


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Excited with the Jags moves. If Moncrief is motivated (big if) he'll be a good 3rd option to the emerging Keenan Cole and Marquise Lee. Plus Norwell is a great get. Honestly, couldn't have went much better, especially since it was obvious they needed to move on from Robinson.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Giants with a positive move and make Nate Solder the highest paid OL in the league. 5 years, $62 million. Definitely a need for them and this may put them in position to take Barkley at 2 and try to compete right now because Jonathan Stewart is a bit out of his prime. 

Niners overpaid for McKinnon, unless they somehow view him as a lead back, which imo he isn't. 

Browns are giving Carlos Hyde 3 years, $15 million. Not a bad signing but... are they gonna draft Barkley? Question marks.

Eagles re-signed Nigel Bradham. 5 years, $40 million. Mychael Kendricks is now on the trade block apparently.



DirectorsCut said:


> Excited with the Jags moves. If Moncrief is motivated (big if) he'll be a good 3rd option to the emerging Keenan Cole and Marquise Lee. Plus Norwell is a great get. Honestly, couldn't have went much better, especially since it was obvious they needed to move on from Robinson.


Hopefully Hurns can get back to full strength for you guys as well.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Giants overpaid for Solder (biggest contract for an OL in league history), but they didn't really have a choice tbf, considering the mess they've made of the position in recent years and the fact it's a weak looking Draft class for Tackles...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Mike Maccagnan needs to go Honey Badger hunting...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy trails, Joe Thomas. Thanks for everything, you fucking legend.










( Would've been nice if you had a ring to take with you though. :side: )


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As a Giants fan, not happy at all that they're going to try to win now. This roster has a ton of holes on it. Would rather them tear it all down and rebuild now. And no, I don't want Barkley, especially at 2. Would much prefer a QB.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

AJ McCarron to the Bills. 2 years, $10 million. Buffalo got left with the scraps. Guess he's the backup plan if they can't draft whoever they want.

The Saints made two under the radar signings today to bolster their defense. Patrick Robinson for 4 years, $20 million. Demario Davis for 3 years, $24 million.

Lions released Eric Ebron and the Ravens cut Jeremy Maclin. Not surprising. Honey badger released though?! FUCK my Skins need to go after him. Swearinger should be recruiting.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> AJ McCarron to the Bills. 2 years, $10 million. Buffalo got left with the scraps. Guess he's the backup plan if they can't draft whoever they want.
> 
> The Saints made two under the radar signings today to bolster their defense. Patrick Robinson for 4 years, $20 million. Demario Davis for 3 years, $24 million.
> 
> Lions released Eric Ebron and the Ravens cut Jeremy Maclin. Not surprising. Honey badger released though?! FUCK my Skins need to go after him. Swearinger should be recruiting.


I'd imagine Buffalo have an easy out after the first year, and McCarron basically gets 2018 to show prospective buyers what he can do while whichever rookie they trade up for sits behind him...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Raiders are signing Jordy Nelson on a two year deal, worth $15million ($13million guaranteed) and also releasing Michael Crabtree.

Also Doug Martin is signing for Oakland on a one year deal.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

- Tavon Austin is staying with the Rams on a small restructured deal. Just 1 year $5 million.
- Marcus Gilchrist signed a one year deal with Oakland.
- Morris Claiborne staying with the Jets on a 1 year $7 million deal.
- Dolphins keep making weird moves and cut Mike Pouncey. My Skins recently lost their center and one of their guards so I wouldn't mind them giving him a call.
- Johnathan Joseph re-signed with Houston on a 2 year $10 million deal.
- Jags signed Austin Sefarian-Jenkins to a 2 year $10 million deal. This could be a nice under the radar signing.
- Redskins re-signed Zach Brown to a 3 year $24 million deal THANK GOD.
- Dontari Poe to the Panthers. 3 years $27 million.
- Tyler Eifert re-signed with Cincy on a 1 year deal.

Here's a nifty one. The Browns traded Jason McCourty to the Patriots for a 7th round pick. Twins on the same team now.

The Raiders move to bring in Jordy and cut Crabtree is an odd one to me. I don't really see much of an improvement tbh. Feels like a wash.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

#TwinGate incoming.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Have Colts even done anything? Like what the fuck.

We lost Moncrief for nothing too. I hate football. :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Magic said:


> Have Colts even done anything? Like what the fuck.
> 
> We lost Moncrief for nothing too. I hate football. :mj2


Literally nothing aside from signing a defensive end named Denico Autry from Oakland. I've never heard of him. 3 years, $17 million. Shame too because they're sitting on a on of cash and a top 5 pick. 

Looking at who's left, here's the only realistic options for you guys:

Terrelle Pryor, Jordan Matthews, Mike Wallace, & Jeremy Maclin
E.J. Gaines (or just re-sign Rashaan Melvin)
Preston Brown
Eric Ebron
Adrian Clayborn, Bennie Logan, & Alex Okafor

I can't imagine that Suh or Mathieu have any interest in coming to Indy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The honey badger has a new home and I LOVE his choice. I was honestly hoping he'd pick Houston over all these other teams that were being "rumored or discussed". 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974839494720462848
Today's recap!

- LeGarrette Blount signed a 1 year $4.5 million deal with the Lions. I like it.
- Green Bay offered a contract to Kyle Fuller but the Bears immediately matched it so that guys is getting a whopping 4 year $56 million deal.
- Tampa Bay made Ryan Jensen the highest paid center in the league with a 4 year $42 million deal.
- The Patriots signed Adrian Clayborn to a 2 year $12 million deal and also signed Jeremy Hill.
- Michael Crabtree was unemployed for a whole 24 hours.  Signed with the Ravens on a 3 year $21 million deal.
- Sheldon Richardson is signing with the Vikings on a 1 year $8 million deal. FUCK that line and Philly's are gonna be awful to play against. :lol
- Eagles released Vinny Curry after not being able to find a trade partner.
- Raiders added some decent guys on defense in Rashaan Melvin, Shareece Wright, and Tahir Whitehead. It's just their offensive moves that have made me scratch my head. 

Two ex-Redskins failed physicals and voided their new contracts on back-to-back days. :lol Ryan Grant and Bashaud Breeland. Sorry B-More and Carolina!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Fuck! Really wanted the Jets to get Mathieu. Obviously wasn't a money thing, as Maccagnan has more than $7m in his back pocket...

Holy shiiiiiiit!!!!

Jets traded two 2nd rounders this year and 1 next year to move up to #3 in the Draft!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> Holy shiiiiiiit!!!!
> 
> Jets traded two 2nd rounders this year and 1 next year to move up to #3 in the Draft!


Well I don't like how much they gave up to literally move up 3 spots... but hey you're getting a QB! :lol I'm guessing Cleveland takes Darnold at 1 and then it's a big question mark with the Giants. They could stay put and take either Barkley or Rosen or Buffalo is in position to trade up with them if they REALLY want that other QB before you guys. Still though, once you get that 3rd pick you won't see the Jets up again until you get to pick 72. Hope you guys can find some help on the o-line and a tight end.

Cleveland may luck out and get their QB at 1 AND have Barkley fall to them at 4. Crazy. 

@Magic I love this deal for you guys because you stockpiled picks after doing nothing in free agency. Moving back to 6 still puts you in play for Barkley (a long shot) or the best pass rusher and o-lineman in the draft (Chubb and Nelson) which are both very likely.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975026894092619776


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Well I don't like how much they gave up to literally move up 3 spots... but hey you're getting a QB! :lol I'm guessing Cleveland takes Darnold at 1 and then it's a big question mark with the Giants. They could stay put and take either Barkley or Rosen or Buffalo is in position to trade up with them if they REALLY want that other QB before you guys. Still though, once you get that 3rd pick you won't see the Jets up again until you get to pick 72. Hope you guys can find some help on the o-line and a tight end.
> 
> Cleveland may luck out and get their QB at 1 AND have Barkley fall to them at 4. Crazy.
> 
> ...


By moving up, but not going the whole hog to #1, it suggests there's 2-3 guys we've got a similar grade on as there's no telling who will go at #1 or #2...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

going to be weird seeing Jordy Nelson in a different uniform to Green Bay's, coming from a Pats fan I was kind of hoping Bill would swoop in and sign him up :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Slow day cause we're obviously left with the scraps now.

- Bucs cut Robert Ayers and then immediately found his replacement in signing Vinny Curry to a 3 year, $27 million deal.
- Cowboys cut Orlando Scandrick.
- Patrick Chung signed a short extension with the Pats.
- Colts cut Johnathan Hankins which makes no sense to me because they have all the cap space in the world and he's barely 26 but whatever.  Maybe Suh is interested, who knows.

Best thing of the day was this gem from NFL Memes though. :lmao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Slow day cause we're obviously left with the scraps now.
> 
> - Bucs cut Robert Ayers and then immediately found his replacement in signing Vinny Curry to a 3 year, $27 million deal.
> - Cowboys cut Orlando Scandrick.
> ...


Hankins didn't fit the system the Colts are changing to, which is apparently the reason for his release. Would very much like the Jets to sign him...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Titans fans are losing their minds on twitter...

Suh was in Nashville meeting with Titans till after midnight.

Still here meeting today.

Suh and Casey up front could be just what the Titans need for that magic pass rush, that vanishes at the most crucial times.

edit

and now apparently he's left town without a contract


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> Hankins didn't fit the system the Colts are changing to, which is apparently the reason for his release. Would very much like the Jets to sign him...


No no no, Skins need to snatch him up to get a true nose tackle. We were dead last against the run last year. :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> No no no, Skins need to snatch him up to get a true nose tackle. We were dead last against the run last year. :lol


Would make a ton of sense. You're visiting with him, apparently...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Magic said:


> Have Colts even done anything? Like what the fuck.


You guys did something today! 2 years, $15 million


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975898043168903168


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Corey said:


> You guys did something today! 2 years, $15 million
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975898043168903168


That was a good signing for them. Another weapon for Luck. And I think the money is less and only reaches that level if he meets certain goals. The Lions might end up regretting letting him go. 

Speaking of my Lions, I am starting to think that Barkley might still be around by the 5th pick. If so as long as Denver is not asking too much they should trade up and take him. Having him and Stafford in the same backfield :faint:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jags released Allen Hurns today. Guess it's not a huge surprise since they paid Lee & Moncrief and with the emergence of Keelan Cole, but he definitely has some interest and probably won't be available for long.

Colts signed Ryan Grant to a 1 year, $5 million deal. A LOT less than what he was gonna get from Baltimore before he failed that physical. :lol He's a dependable receiver though. Solid pickup and should get more playing time.

Steelers signed Morgan Burnett to a 3 year, $14.5 million deal.



Hencheman_21 said:


> That was a good signing for them. Another weapon for Luck. And I think the money is less and only reaches that level if he meets certain goals. The Lions might end up regretting letting him go.
> 
> Speaking of my Lions, I am starting to think that Barkley might still be around by the 5th pick. If so as long as Denver is not asking too much they should trade up and take him. Having him and Stafford in the same backfield :faint:


Sounds like a dream scenario but you'd have to give up next year's first rounder to move up from 20 to 5. If you want a back you could probably stay put and still get a really good one like Guice, Chubb, or Penny there or even in the 2nd round. I honestly love that Blount pickup though even if it's just one year. He's still got a lot left in the tank as he showed in the playoffs.

Gonna be fascinating to see what happens with Barkley. Everyone is obsessed with the QBs so he can go anywhere from 1st overall to 7th to Tampa Bay. Can't see any scenario where he falls back farther than that.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Corey said:


> Jags released Allen Hurns today. Guess it's not a huge surprise since they paid Lee & Moncrief and with the emergence of Keelan Cole, but he definitely has some interest and probably won't be available for long.
> 
> Colts signed Ryan Grant to a 1 year, $5 million deal. A LOT less than what he was gonna get from Baltimore before he failed that physical. :lol He's a dependable receiver though. Solid pickup and should get more playing time.
> 
> ...


Well like I said, if price is not to high. But yea it probably will be. And I know we will get someone good in 2nd or even 3rd round but all signs say Barkley is something special. Blount was a great signing especially considering the price. 

Yea for a bit it seemed he was a sure fire top 5 pick and all most locked in at one but the Jet trade up changed that. I could see Browns taking him at 4 but I am starting to think they might go with a LT due to Thomas retiring.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Gonna be fascinating to see what happens with Barkley. Everyone is obsessed with the QBs so he can go anywhere from 1st overall to 7th to Tampa Bay. Can't see any scenario where he falls back farther than that.


Hopefully he falls to 8th so the Bears can trade down with someone who needs a QB and get themselves a nice little haul of draft picks.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hope Zay Jones gets the help he needs. Not sure whether it was a mental health issue or something like synthetic weed (a la Robert Nkemdiche), but that was some scary shit and it's fortunate his brother was there to stop him jumping...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Big trade! Bucs all of a sudden have McCoy, JPP, and Vinny Curry on their line. This opens up the possibility of the Giants taking Chubb at 2 now as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976822630258003969


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs are all in on making themselves the Texas Tech of the NFL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

About time we got rid of JPP. What a horrible contract Reese signed him to. Them both being gone is a net positive.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Allen Hurns signing a 2 year deal with the Cowboys.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977230301188550656


Mr. WrestleMania said:


> About time we got rid of JPP. What a horrible contract Reese signed him to. Them both being gone is a net positive.


Good trade getting the 69th pick for him too.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I believe Suh will sign with the Jets or Rams

If he signs with the Jets than it was really all about money.

I mean who can blame him? I would too, if given millions more.

He says he's narrowed it down to four teams.

If he strictly wants money he will sign with the Jets
If he wants to win now with decent money he will probably sign with the Rams 
I he wants to play with a great QB he will sign with the Saints but sacrifice money severely
If he wants some combination of good team decent QB, and probably the second best money he will choose the Titans


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Giants are supposedly 'listening to offers' for Beckham, but to me it smells like posturing during negotiations. I love Beckham, but I also have no problem with this franchise FINALLY completely rebuilding from the ground up. However, when the Giants are bringing Eli back, they obviously aren't completely rebuilding, so it'd make no sense to trade Beckham. This is just BS posturing, IMO. However, were we able to get a haul for him, I would think about it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Apparently the Rams are the frontrunners for Suh. Fucking christ. :done

Deal isn't done yet but the thought of a defense already equipped with the defending DPOTY in Donald adding Peters, Talib, and Suh all in the same offseason is pretty damn scary.

EDIT: It's official now. 1 year, $14 million.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

We're swapping 4th and 5th round picks with Denver and they're giving us another 5th rounder. Decent haul for a guy who seemingly reitred last year. Don't know what his motivation level is right now but he was pretty good in his rookie year and he's only 22.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979023859759353856


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone mentioned the going to the ground bullshit part of a catch is now gone from the rulebook once more? What a stupid rule that was.

They're also focusing on outlawing leading with the helmet. Targeting/leading with the helmet can get you ejected if you're a defender. This is unfortunate but 100% necessary.


But the catch rules being changed back to sanity might get me think about tuning in again.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The Patriots just gave someone else an atomic wedgie in trade negotiations. If they trade up for Josh Rosen now, I'm sticking my head in the oven...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah that's a weird trade for the Rams. Cooks will easily fill the void left by Watkins and might perform even better but he's on the last year of his rookie deal. All these guys are gonna have to get paid if they wanna keep them more than the next season or two (Donald, Goff, Gurley, Cooks, Peters). Going all in! We'll see if it works. 

GREAT trade for the Pats though. Doesn't seem to matter who plays receiver for them and now they have two first rounders and 4 of the top 63 picks? Nice.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Titans fans reacting on twitter on the new leaked jersey photos.

Most hate it....

But for me I think it looks awesome, hope it's the real thing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Not a lot of big names left at this point but two under-the-radar signings I really liked from yesterday. Both are low risk and high upside for both squads.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982061618694688768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982051475294597120


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas released :dez. 

Can't say I'm that bummed.



rotoworld said:


> He's still a big-time red-zone weapon and super-physical after the catch.


Super-physical lol...you mean he gets tackled after the catch every time? He can't break tackles at all. He's not very elusive.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seahawks should sign Kaep. Every team should have at least one scrub backup qb.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Bruce Allen & Dan Snyder, STAY THE FUCK AWAY. Let him go to San Francisco or something.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984838512187932675


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw that Seattle signed a backup qb, whose name eludes me, who has never actually been in a game. LOL @ :kaep


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I was happy to hear today that Dez was released. Good riddance, bitch. Overpaid, hot headed cunt. In normal Dez form, he is already commenting that he wants to face the Cowboys twice a year because 'it's personal'. Just take the fucking L already, Dez, you suck with the Cowboys.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Janikowski signed for Seattle.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Saints got a huge steal the other day. Not really sure why the Bears didn't match tbh. They have the money and Kevin White has been nothing but a bust.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985291749080825856


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

- James Harrison retired. Hall of Famer down the line? Very possible imo. Has the accolades, playoff experience, and one of the greatest plays in Super Bowl history.

- Broncos cut CJ Anderson. Always a guy I've really liked but never got a fair shake since Peyton left. Always been behind an iffy line playing with an iffy QB. Don't think he'll be unemployed for very long. Tons of teams out there with a need at RB and it's not like he's past his prime.

- Vikings signed Eric Kendricks to a 5 year, $50 million extension.

- Eagles released Daryl Worley (who they recently traded for) after he was arrested over the weekend.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

i don't think Harrison is a Hall of Famer. He was really good for a few years, but never great. 

David Tyree was involved in a classic SB moment but he's not a Hall of Famer either.

he's a Steeler though and the Hall loves Steelers, so he's probably in one day.


edit: I guess if I'm comparing him to Bruce Smith or Lawrence Taylor that's unfair. In his era, Harrison was definitely one of the most feared defenders in the game. Maybe he was great. Maybe he does deserve enshrinement upon some reflection.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Draft is only a week away! :mark: This has to be one of the most unpredictable ones in recent memory. There's guaranteed to still be a bunch of trades come next Thursday night. I'm gonna give a shot at a short mock:

1. Cleveland - Sam Darnold (QB, USC)
2. NY Giants - Saquon Barkley (RB, Penn State)
3. NY Jets - Baker Mayfield (QB, Oklahoma)
4. Cleveland - Bradley Chubb (DE, NC State)
5. Buffalo - Josh Allen (QB, Wyoming) *via trade with Denver*
6. Arizona - Josh Rosen (QB, UCLA) *via trade with Indianapolis*
7. Tampa Bay - Derwin James (S, Florida State)
8. Chicago - Quenton Nelson (G, Notre Dame)
9. San Francisco - Tremaine Edmunds (LB, Virginia Tech)
10. Oakland - Minkah Fitzpatrick (CB, Alabama)
11. Miami - Vita Vea (DT, Washington)
12. Denver - Denzel Ward (CB, Ohio State) * via trade with Buffalo*

Cleveland would be in a prime spot to trade down with the luxury of that 4th pick, but this is not the draft to just stockpile pretty good players when you can get an elite level pass rusher like Chubb to pair with Garrett. Denver is very intrigued by having their pick of the two Josh's at QB but Buffalo gets desperate and offers BOTH of their 1st round picks in this mock so they go with it. After Allen comes off the board, Arizona comes calling and gives Indy their 1st and 3rd round picks this year along with next year's first rounder. Indy considers taking Quenton Nelson but takes the trade knowing they could use an upgrade virtually everywhere on the team and need more picks.

So yeah, Denver would wind up with 12 and 22. Indy would have 15. From there we could still have teams looking to try and trade up to get Lamar Jackson. Maybe New England trades up with Washington to get him? Might have to be ahead of Baltimore and the Chargers if you want him.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, I know a lot of you hate Mocks, but I've been doing them too long to stop now... 

*The Draft Meerkat's 1st round mock-version 2*

1. *Cleveland - Sam Darnold QB*

The Browns take the "safest" QB option instead of gambling on *Josh Allen's* potential upside

2. *N.Y Giants - Saquon Barkley RB*

*Sam Darnold* is likely the pick if he's on the board. If not, it's between Barkley and *Bradley Chubb*, and I think the Giants give Eli another weapon to take some of the pressure off the old man 

3. *N.Y Jets - Baker Mayfield QB*

Could see the Jets taking *Josh Allen* here, and it wouldn't be a shock if *Josh Rosen* is the pick either, but "Broadway Baker" looks a great fit for our Offense

4. *Cleveland - Bradley Chubb DE/OLB*

A no-brainer for the Browns if they stay at #4. Chubb and Garrett give them a scary good pass rush

5. *Denver - Josh Rosen QB*

*Quenton Nelson* could easily be the pick here, but I think Denver will have a hard time passing on their future franchise QB. Rosen may well turn out to be the best passer in this class

6. *Indianapolis - Quenton Nelson G*

The Colts take by far the best OL in the Draft to help keep Luck upright, as well as giving their mundane running game a boost

7. *Buffalo - Josh Allen QB (trade w/Tampa Bay)*

It's possible Allen could drop to them at #12, but it wouldn't cost a fortune for Buffalo to move up to this spot and snag their "QB of the future"

8. *Chicago - Denzel Ward CB*

The Bears may consider trading down, and could also decide on one of the top LB's, but Ward is too good to pass on here. An instant upgrade to a mediocre Chicago secondary 

9. *San Francisco - Tremaine Edmunds LB*

Taking a LB here would have been a possibility even before Reuben Foster's latest off field issue. Edmunds is a little raw, but his versatility and upside gives the 49ers' Defense an intriguing weapon

10. *Oakland - Roquan Smith LB*

DL could also be a possibility here, but Smith looks a great fit for the Raider's Defense and could easily go a few places higher

11. *Miami - Minkah Fitzpatrick DB*

If the Bucs stay at #7, I'd expect them to take Fitzpatrick there, with the Dolphins selecting *Vita Vea*. If Fitzpatrick is on the board, the Dolphins would be crazy to pass on someone who can help their weak secondary in a number of ways

12. *Tampa Bay - Derwin James DB (trade w/Buffalo)*

If the Bucs can earn themselves an extra pick or two by moving down and still come away with James, they'll have had a very good day. He's a clear improvement over what they have at Safety, and could also see action as the slot/Nickel CB

13. *Washington - Vita Vea DT*

RB is also a possibility, but this is a little high for a position that isn't a glaring need. Vea is a massive, space filling NT who should immediately improve a poor Washington run Defense 

14. *Green Bay - Josh Jackson CB*

The Packers will take a long look at pass rushers here, and I'd expect them to snap up *Derwin James* if he's available. Jackson would fill an urgent need though, and looks a good scheme fit in their Defense 

15. *Arizona - Calvin Ridley WR*

The Cardinals have long been linked with QB's, but I think they'll wait another year before looking to address that position. With Larry Fitzgerald nearing the end and John Brown having moved on, adding arguably the best WR in the Draft would make a lot of sense

16. *Baltimore - Mike McGlinchey OT*

WR is no longer as pressing a need after the recent signings of Crabtree and Brown, although they may well take *Calvin Ridley* if he's still on the board. The Ravens OL has lost a couple of starters in FA, and adding McGlinchey would give them a solid pair of bookends


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

17. *L.A Chargers - Rashaan Evans LB*

The Chargers' run Defense was a mess last year, adding a hard hitting tone-setter like Evans would go a long way towards fixing it

18. *Detroit - Marcus Davenport DE/OLB (trade w/Seattle)*

With doubts over Ziggy Ansah's future with the team, and little else in the way of pass rushers on the roster, the Lions move up to grab a player with enormous potential. Davenport is regarded by many as the best pass rusher in this class behind *Bradley Chubb*, and is well worth a look here

19. *Dallas - Da'Ron Payne DT*

The Cowboys also have a big need at WR, but that position is deep enough for them to find one on day 2. Payne's ability to play the 1-technique probably gives him the edge here over *Taven Bryan* and *Maurice Hurst*

20. *Seattle - Derrius Guice RB (trade w/Detroit)*

Seattle could stay put and take *Marcus Davenport*, but they're short on picks and are likely to trade down at least once. Guice is far better than what they have at RB, and should start from day 1

21. *Cincinnati - James Daniels C*

There's a number of ways the Bengals could go here, but Center was a glaring weakness even before Russell Bodine departed, and Daniels is the best of this year's class at the position 

22. *Buffalo - Leighton Vander Esch LB*

There's a possibility the Bills won't have this pick, if they can find a trade partner in the top #4 for their first pick. If they keep it, Vander Esch could step in for the departed Preston Brown on the inside, with the versatility and coverage skills to be a dynamic chess piece in the Bills' Defense

23. *New England - Connor Williams OT*

Williams would give the Patriots an immediate replacement for Nate Solder, who joined the Giants in FA

24. *Carolina - Jaire Alexander CB*

The addition of Torrey Smith, while not earth shattering, at least makes WR less of a pressing need. The Panthers secondary has a number of holes, and Alexander could contribute early, either on the outside or in the slot

25. *Tennessee - Harold Landry DE/OLB*

The Titans need to get younger and quicker on the edge. *Marcus Davenport* would also be strongly considered, but he's unlikely to be available and doesn't appear to be as good a scheme fit

26. *Atlanta - Taven Bryan DT*

Atlanta needs to find a DT to play alongside Grady Jarrett after letting Dontari Poe walk in FA. Bryan may not be as "Pro ready" as *Vita Vea* or *Da'Ron Payne*, but he has the potential to be a disruptive force in the middle

27. *New Orleans - D.J Moore WR*

Michael Thomas has been a big success for the Saints, but the Saints' other WR's are nothing special. Moore has the size to be effective outside, but would likely be used mostly in the slot, where his speed and elusiveness could create matchup nightmares 

28. *Pittsburgh - Justin Reid S*

Inside Linebacker is a huge need after Ryan Shazier's career threatening injury last season, but Pittsburgh will likely have to trade up to get one of the top prospects at the position. If they choose to stay put, Reid would provide much needed help for a secondary that was largely disappointing in 2017

29. *Jacksonville - Courtland Sutton*

*Lamar Jackson* could be in play for the Jaguars here, despite Blake Bortles signing a new contract, while a TE like *Dallas Goedert* or *Mike Gesicki* could also be an option. However, I think they give Bortles a big target on the outside in Sutton, who could easily go higher than this

30. *Minnesota - Will Hernandez G*

With few (if any) glaring needs on the roster, the Vikings take the massive Hernandez to shore up an underachieving OL and help protect Kirk Cousins

31. *New England - Mason Rudolph QB*

With two first round picks, the Patriots would be wise to target a potential long term replacement for Tom Brady. Rudolph may not have *Lamar Jackson's* "wow factor", but he seems a better fit for what New England looks for in a QB

32. *Philadelphia - Dallas Goedert TE*

The Eagles have a stacked roster, and will likely target the BPA here. However, with Brent Celek and Trey Burton having departed in the offseason, they may lean towards taking a TE. Goedert has similarities to Zach Ertz, and would give the Eagles a dynamic pairing at the position


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

At this point I really don't see Lamar Jackson falling out of the first round. There's been so much talk of him going in the top 20 that someone may seriously trade up to get him or if he falls late into the 1st it seems like a near lock that someone trades back in that has an early pick in the 2nd to get him. He's got too many similarities to Deshaun Watson and the league was raving after seeing what he did last year. There's some coach out there that's drooling at the idea of developing him.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> At this point I really don't see Lamar Jackson falling out of the first round. There's been so much talk of him going in the top 20 that someone may seriously trade up to get him or if he falls late into the 1st it seems like a near lock that someone trades back in that has an early pick in the 2nd to get him. He's got too many similarities to Deshaun Watson and the league was raving after seeing what he did last year. There's some coach out there that's drooling at the idea of developing him.


Yeah, wouldn't surprise me if he goes in the first. The 5th year option for first rounders is huge, especially for QBs. Had Jacksonville taking him originally, but changed my mind. Then had him going to New England, but I see Rudolph as a better fit...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> Yeah, wouldn't surprise me if he goes in the first. The 5th year option for first rounders is huge, especially for QBs. Had Jacksonville taking him originally, but changed my mind. Then had him going to New England, but I see Rudolph as a better fit...


This might sound really crazy and not something that you'd expect Bill to do, but I actually think it's a possibility that New England trades up to get him if Miami passes and the other 4 QBs are off the board. Belichick seems to speak pretty highly of him and Brady isn't gonna play forever (apparently he's not even committed to coming back this season yet). You have to think that if Arizona stays put at 15 and he's there, why wouldn't you take him? Someone may have to get in front of them. Ravens and Chargers are real wild cards too looking at Flacco and Rivers' contracts.

Best case scenario for my Skins is that that they're the team that New England wants to swap with and we can get their late 2nd round pick which would help us tremendously since we traded our 3rd rounder to get Alex Smith. Vita Vea would be a great pick at 13 but it wouldn't be that big of a deal if we miss out on him because we have a bunch of needs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Saints got a huge steal the other day. Not really sure why the Bears didn't match tbh. They have the money and Kevin White has been nothing but a bust.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985291749080825856


To be fair, they grabbed Gabriel and Robinson in free agency, so losing him isn't too much of a big deal. Would've preferred keeping him though, but ah well. 

As for the draft, not sure what the Bears are doing. Could see them drafting Nelson since Harry Hiestand is now the Bears oline coach, could also see them trading down. Not sure which way I want them to go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the Giants don't draft a QB, I might take a break from this franchise, and I've never done that in the 28 years I've been watching them, even during the difficult years. I'll always be thankful to Eli for 2007 & 2011, but he is done at this point. If we don't take one of these QBs at 2, and on top of that, take a fucking RB that high up (I don't care how good he is), that might be it for me. Not forever or anything. But until they actively start pursuing a QB. And I'm not one of those Giants fans that hate Eli. But I am a realist. And reality is, it's time to start preparing for the future at the QB position. We aren't winning shit in the next two years (which is how much time Eli has left on his contract) anyway.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> If the Giants don't draft a QB, I might take a break from this franchise, and I've never done that in the 28 years I've been watching them, even during the difficult years. I'll always be thankful to Eli for 2007 & 2011, but he is done at this point. If we don't take one of these QBs at 2, and on top of that, take a fucking RB that high up (I don't care how good he is), that might be it for me. Not forever or anything. But until they actively start pursuing a QB. And I'm not one of those Giants fans that hate Eli. But I am a realist. And reality is, it's time to start preparing for the future at the QB position. We aren't winning shit in the next two years (which is how much time Eli has left on his contract) anyway.


As a Skins fan I kinda hope you guys fuck it all up (sorry :lol) but I will say if they DON'T decide to go QB at 2 and pick Barkley, Chubb, or even trade the pick away, don't forget that you guys have ammo in the 2nd and 3rd round to potentially trade up to get Jackson or Rudolph to develop. You may even stay put and be able to get Rudolph with that 2nd pick of the 2nd round. Never know how these dominoes are gonna fall or how any of these QBs are gonna turn out tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corey said:


> As a Skins fan I kinda hope you guys fuck it all up (sorry :lol) but I will say if they DON'T decide to go QB at 2 and pick Barkley, Chubb, or even trade the pick away, don't forget that you guys have ammo in the 2nd and 3rd round to potentially trade up to get Jackson or Rudolph to develop. You may even stay put and be able to get Rudolph with that 2nd pick of the 2nd round. Never know how these dominoes are gonna fall or how any of these QBs are gonna turn out tbh.


Yeah, that wouldn't be terrible, but I don't see the point in trying to get cute. Even though I don't see the Giants winning anything these next few years, I don't necessarily see them going 3-13 and getting a top 2 pick again, either. So, in my eyes at least, they have to make this count and just get a QB. One of Darnold or Rosen, preferably. I know none of these guys are perfect prospects, but I still think they're going to be good, especially those two guys. I mean, shit, Tom Brady was drafted in the 6th round and look what happened to him. You don't have to be a perfect prospect coming out of college. The Giants even signed a head coach (Shurmur) who is a bit of a QB guru. Look at what he did with Case Keenum last year. I have faith that he can do something with Darnold and Rosen. I guess we'll see. But I'll be extremely unhappy if they don't take a QB at 2.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

- The Rams picked up the 5th year options on both Todd Gurley and Marcus Peters, keeping them under contract and keeping the dream team alive for at least the next 2 seasons. 

- 5th year options were also picked up on Melvin Gordon, DeVante Parker, Bud Dupree, Amari Cooper, Byron Jones, Marcus Mariota, and Jameis Winston.

- This is kind of old news at this point but the Giants cut Brandon Marshall. Unfortunate that his career is likely over but I honestly think he'll go down as one of the most underrated receivers of all time. At the very least one of the best players in NFL history to never play in a playoff game. This definitely opens the door for Dez to be signed though.

- Ravens signed former Saints receiver Willie Snead to a 2 year, $7 million offer sheet that they didn't match. Baltimore still trying desperately to upgrade that offense.

- Dwight Freeney retired. Hall of Famer? Hell yes.

- Gronk has committed to the Pats in 2018. He'll be back.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I love this guy so much. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989343262912761856


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like Mayfield is going No. 1. No Broadway Baker. :hoganutd

Definitely think he was our target when we traded up. I'd still be more than happy with Darnold or Rosen, think it's a strong class. Will probably be Josh Allen. :lol

Either way I'll be happy enough and we can cut that wasteman Hackenberg and end his "career".


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mayfield left out the most important detail...Favre's mullet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the Giants don't draft a QB tonight at 2, I'm taking a break from this team for awhile, something I've never done in my life as I've been a fan of them and they've been my favorite sports team since 1990 when I was 7 years old. If they pass on a QB tonight, I will be done for a very long time and possibly even root against them UNTIL they smarten up and get a new QB. I am not one of those Giants fans that hate Eli, but I am intelligent enough and realist enough to realize that while I am fine with Eli playing out his contract (this year and next year), we better have a legit replacement on the roster behind him for the next year or two, and no, Davis Fucking Webb does not count.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Quenton Nelson is the guy I want with the Bears #8 pick. If he's not there, would prefer the Bears trading down tbh.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989582873307971584
:hb


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I LOVE Baker and really hope he succeeds, but... not in Cleveland.  That place just seems cursed and he's not the "safe" pick. They should really be taking Darnold imo but we'll see what happens. I want Baker in NYC!

If Cleveland takes Baker though... man the Giants really need to consider Darnold.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Baker Mayfield. :heston :lol Cleveland's gonna Cleveland.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Giants get the best player in the draft fuck this.

lmfao Cleveland. You had a shot at a potentially GREAT RB and you took the OU QB.

lmfao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If I were Darnold, I'd be damn happy to be playing in the NYC media market rather than Cleveland. Watch Cleveland take Rosen now. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Giants get the best player in the draft fuck this.
> 
> lmfao Cleveland. You had a shot at a potentially GREAT RB and you took the OU QB.
> 
> lmfao


They could have taken Saquon first and then Mayfield more than likely. fpalm The Giants weren't going to take Mayfield because of Eli.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Giants fan here, and I'm done for awhile. I don't care how good Barkley is. When we need a QB in the very near future, this team will be fucked even with Barkley.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Giants get the best player in the draft fuck this.
> 
> lmfao Cleveland. You had a shot at a potentially GREAT RB and you took the OU QB.
> 
> lmfao


You're a Cowboys fan, right?

You should be absolutely thrilled. Very soon the Giants will need a QB and there's a good chance it will take them YEARS to get a good QB again. Even if Barkley is great, without a QB it won't mean much. Same with Beckham. Oh, and our OLine sucks, too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My PAC-12 boy Rosen may fall all the way to the Edmonton Eskimos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Niners gotta protect Jimmy G. Think Rosen is going to Arizona with the trade.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ROLLINS said:


> You're a Cowboys fan, right?
> 
> You should be absolutely thrilled. Very soon the Giants will need a QB and there's a good chance it will take them YEARS to get a good QB again. Even if Barkley is great, without a QB it won't mean much. Same with Beckham. Oh, and our OLine sucks, too.


I wanted them to take a QB. These QBs suck. I could be wrong but I don't think any of them will be good. The good QBs will be the value ones out of nowhere.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989675191382011905
I want this tweet framed. :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rosen is the steal of the draft. PAC 12, the Conference of Champions, dominating the draft. roud


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been legit confused by at least 5 picks in this draft... WTF is going on???


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Landry, Evans could both be there for us.....

If they are not I hope we can trade back and get Sweat and Hubbard in round two....dream scenario


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

well that fell into the Cowboys lap


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

None of these picks make any fucking sense :lol

We'll see what happens though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vander Esch big quick and athletic while having field awareness ie knows where the football is going. We need more like him.

let's trade for Earl Thomas now IMO


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not my 1st choice, but the more I hear about him, the more I like the Roquan Smith pick. Seems like a great leader and a great playmaker. Should do well in Fangio's system. After last year's craziness, it's nice this has been a stress-free day for Bears fans lol.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Rashan Evans was a steal for the Titans who got possibly the best player, at their most needed position


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LVE has a ceiling of Urlacher? Are you shitting me? This almost makes me want to watch the Cowboys again.

Jerreh trade for EARL ffs


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@ROLLINS hey man... Lamar Jackson and Mason Rudolph still on the board. Don't give up just yet!



MrMister said:


> let's trade for Earl Thomas now IMO


If Dallas gets a receiver in the 2nd then I think it would make tons of sense to trade their 3rd round pick for Thomas. Maybe even throw Xavier Woods to them too to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I wanted them to take a QB. These QBs suck. I could be wrong but I don't think any of them will be good. The good QBs will be the value ones out of nowhere.


Even if they do suck, that doesn't change the fact that the Giants will be looking for their next QB sooner rather than later. And that search could take years. And if that's case, Barkley isn't saving them, especially with a crap OLine.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow... Shazier walking through that tunnel is a moment I'll never forget. Amazing.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

lol Jags.....


doing the Jags thing


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ROLLINS said:


> Even if they do suck, that doesn't change the fact that the Giants will be looking for their next QB sooner rather than later. And that search could take years. And if that's case, Barkley isn't saving them, especially with a crap OLine.


Maybe Saquon busts like Trent Richardson, but people are raving about this dude. If I'm a Giants fan I'm on cloud 9 right now. As a Dallas fan, I'd rather NYG not have guys being compared to Adrian Peterson and even...Barry Sanders.

edit: They do need to fix that O line though. Can't agree more with you there.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Baltimore trading up for Lamar was fucking GENIUS. I love it so much. Hats way off for Ozzie today. He killed it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lamar Jackson = RGIII II. unkout


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> Even if they do suck, that doesn't change the fact that the Giants will be looking for their next QB sooner rather than later. And that search could take years. And if that's case, Barkley isn't saving them, especially with a crap OLine.


I'm telling you man... Mason Rudolph. He fell right in their laps. Could be another 2nd round steal a la Landon Collins. Sits behind Eli for at least one season (maybe two) and then takes the reigns. Paired with Barkley and Beckham? Solder protecting him? Makes so much sense imo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Flacco's days are numbered, as he has no more guaranteed money after this year. Lamar should do well in Baltimore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Maybe Saquon busts like Trent Richardson, but people are raving about this dude. If I'm a Giants fan I'm on cloud 9 right now. As a Dallas fan, I'd rather NYG not have guys being compared to Adrian Peterson and even...Barry Sanders.
> 
> edit: They do need to fix that O line though. Can't agree more with you there.


It's not that I even think Barkley is going to bust.

It's just that I'm petrified of the next QB search that is coming up for this franchise. Out of the QBs that went in Round 1, I only wanted either Darnold or Rosen. I'm not someone who thinks all 4 of those QBs are going to be great or anything of that nature. But I do believe Darnold and Rosen at the very least have a chance to be good, quality franchise QB's as long as their front office's supply them with a good OLine and good skill position players.

When Eli is done in 2 years max, then what? There is no guarantee this team will be picking in the top 5 again. They could be looking for their next franchise QB's for YEARS while Beckham and Barkley age more and more with each passing season. That's another problem. The ages of our players don't really mix well for a sustainable run with Eli at QB. Once he is gone in 2 years, who knows how long Beckham and Barkley will have to wait to have a quality QB again. It's a problem.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corey said:


> I'm telling you man... Mason Rudolph. He fell right in their laps. Could be another 2nd round steal a la Landon Collins. Sits behind Eli for at least one season (maybe two) and then takes the reigns. Paired with Barkley and Beckham? Solder protecting him? Makes so much sense imo.


I wouldn't be against it. But I really think this front office isn't going to try to get their next QB until Eli is officially done. I hate that mindset.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I hear ya @ROLLINS and understand the concern. The era between Aikman and Romo was a dark terrible time that was a struggle. The Romo era was a struggle too but at least he was good and exciting to watch.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So happy that the Titans finally addressed defense with possibly the best defensive player aside from Chubb on the board with pick 22.....


We just did something I have not agreed with since Haynesworth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Yeah I hear ya @ROLLINS and understand the concern. The era between Aikman and Romo was a dark terrible time that was a struggle. The Romo era was a struggle too but at least he was good and exciting to watch.


Exactly. Hell, I know it all too well, too. I've been a Giants fan since 1990, when I was 7 years old. Simms retired after the 1993 season. The QB's the Giants trotted out there for the next 11 years until they drafted Eli in 2004 was hell for me. From Dave Brown, Kent Graham, Danny Kannell, to Tommy Maddox. It was not fun, especially with those years being my adolosence years and a bunch of my friends at school who started out as Giants fans in the LT/Simms years, then became fans of other teams when the Giants struggled after LT and Simms both retired after 1993. I was one of the few out of all of my friends who stayed a Giants fan even during the lean years. Kerry Collins was a good transitional QB from 1999-2003, even went to a SB with him, but even with him, you never really got the feeling that he was the answer for the next decade.

Hell, forget two years from now, I think Eli is almost done right now. Couple that with a pathetic OLine, and it's probably still going to be a struggle for this offense this upcoming season. They'll also be learning a new offense since we now have another new head coach. I don't feel good at all about this upcoming season. And then to know that we could possibly have a long, drawn out QB search ahead of us? Damn, that sucks.

At least I have the Yankees, though. Thank God.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Still lot of Titans targets on the board. If Hubbard falls to them.....OMG


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

1st Round immediate thoughts. Still a bunch of really good players left for tomorrow,

*What I liked/loved*

- Jets taking Darnold. It's a no brainer. Fell right to them because the Browns are the Browns.

- Broncos taking Chubb. Remember when Denver won a Super Bowl with a crippled Peyton Manning and Brock fucking Osweiler behind a legendary defense? Chubb on the other side of Miller is scary. They still have voids to fill but it's a great pick imo. Now go get a running back and some more o-lineman.

- Colts taking Quenton Nelson. Again, no brainer. You can't fuck it up. Protect your franchise. And three 2nd rounders tomorrow? NICE

- Bills getting Josh Allen and Tremaine Edmunds. They moved up and I'm not sure what they gave up to do it, but that's a damn good 1st round haul on paper. The coaching staff and GM should hopefully know what to do with Allen and how to help him grow after working with Cam and Edmunds is a top 10 talent that fell to them. Good shit.

- Cards landing Rosen. This is solely based on his reaction. He's pissed. He's motivated. He's gonna be out to prove 9 other teams wrong. I LOVE it.

- Skins nabbing Payne. Was it a reach? Probably, but it fills a massive need and I can't wait to see him on the field next to Allen. :mark: Do I wish we were the team that New Orleans traded up with so we could've had their 1st rounder next year? Absolutely I do. :lol

- Derwin James falling right into the Chargers' laps. What a steal!

- Titans getting Evans. Fills a need and a quality player. Tennessee keeps making such good moves.

- Panthers getting Moore. Man is he gonna be a weapon. I don't wanna say he reminds me of Antonio Brown but... just saying. 

- The Ravens killed the whole draft. Ozzie fucking KILLED it. Traded way back into the 20's, acquired 2 more excellent picks from Buffalo and Tennessee in the process, nabbed the best TE in the draft, then came back into the 1st and got Lamar Jackson too!? God that's such a win. I love it so much.

- Just wanna say Tampa Bay trading down and getting two more 2nd rounders was beautiful. I hate them for taking Vita Vea because that was my guy but their d-line looks pretty stacked.

*What I disliked/questioned/hated*

- The Browns. Just... the Browns. My oh my

- The Packers trading back was great. Trading back up and giving picks away to get Jaire Alexander? Ehhh. We'll see.

- The Saints trading up. EVERYONE thought it was Jackson. That would've made so much sense. Instead you take the 2nd best pass rusher in the class. That's not bad at all because he can help you win now on the other side of Cam Jordan, but to give up your 1st rounder next year to do it? Where's the future after Brees? He's 39. They must REALLY like Davenport. 

- So again, good call on Tampa trading down, but how do you pass on Derwin James!? Your pass defense was worst in the league. You already added JPP and Vinny Curry to your line. Come on! 

- Pats picks were boring. They have 90 running backs, the QB is 40, and their secondary is aging and just got torched by Nick Foles in the Super Bowl. Oh well. They'll probably end up in the big game again. :lol

- The Falcons and Jags picks aren't bad at all on paper, but they should be reversed. Ridley will boost Atlanta's offense for sure and scare teams, but this a d-line that just lost both Dontari Poe and Adrian Clayborn while Grady Jarrett is in a contract year. The Jags just decided to add another d-lineman for the hell of it despite them having arguably the best rotation in the league.  Rich get richer I guess!


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thought of you, @Chrome as the NINERS took an offensive lineman from the Fighting Irish! :mark: 

Positive: Though it's not a particularly splashy pick, McGlinchey is a strong, good prospect at a high-value position where there is an expected long-term need.

Negative: The need wasn't exactly urgent, necessarily, and the Niners probably skipped at least several superior players in picking McGlinchey.

Can't complain, though. The organization is convinced that Jimmy G. is the personified key to the Promised Land, so it's prudent to protect that investment. 

Trade up for a pass-rusher as soon as possible and I shall be pleased. 

There's really nothing this fellow could do to turn me off of him, I don't think.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956403513055047680
...Dead to me...

(Just kidding! )

NINERS


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

EDIT x2: @DesolationRow this makes more sense for drafting McGlinchey:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989903123593416704
EDIT: Wow this is huge. Cowboys offense gonna look a lot different this year. Need a TE now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989902078255525888
Really pulling hard for the Colts tonight. With so much talent left on the board, they're in a prime position to turn that franchise around once Luck gets healthy. Pass rusher, WR, corner, and more o-lineman are all sitting right there for them. Get it done Ballard!

Indianapolis - 4 picks tonight (36, 37, 49, 67)

Josh Jackson and Derrius Guice are the biggest surprises still left. Expecting a big run on running backs and receivers early. Here's who I want my Skins to target if they're there:

Will Hernandez, G, UTEP
James Daniels, C, Iowa
Josh Jackson, CB, Iowa
Isaiah Oliver, CB, Colorado


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Been planning the Jets’ route to Rosen for two years, so I’m obviously a bit gutted we passed on him. Can’t complain about getting Darnold though, even if he is a fugly ginge. Will be sweet if he finally ends our QB curse, especially as the Giants passed on him. Hope Rosen lights it up in Arizona, they’re now my “NFC team”...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Alright forget everything I said about Mason Rudolph and the Giants. :lol Apparently they're cool with Eli and wanna salvage whatever he has left by surrounding him with a much better o-line and an elite RB. Maybe he can turn back the clock to 2014, who knows...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't get Nelson, but we got the 2nd best center in the draft apparently. Our interior line is pretty good now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Corey said:


> EDIT x2: @DesolationRow this makes more sense for drafting McGlinchey:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989903123593416704


:mark: :mark: :mark: :sodone 

Love the move! Love it! :mark: 

I'm glad the Patriots are still keeping the lines of communication open following the Jimmy G. trade. :banderas :lol

Thanks for that news!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

God damn it! Derrius Guice or Josh Jackson fell RIGHT in our laps... and we traded the pick away to San Fran. Fucking christ man. One of them better still be there in 15 spots. 

Other note, Tennessee knows what the hell they're doing. Great trade up for Landry.

EDIT: Fuck you Green Bay :lol
EDIT x2: Fuuuuuuuck Atlanta took my backup if Guice was off the board. Godddddd I'm shook


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Witten's possible retirement is hurting my heart.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok I don't know what these off the field issues are about just yet... but how the fuck did we get this guy at 59!? :mark: Amazing trade back. No clue how it worked out. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990032462792331264


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the Hernandez pickup by the Giants in the 2nd round. Not so sure about Carter who we just drafted now. Eh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears traded back into the 2nd round to pick up WR Anthony Miller from Memphis. Another weapon for Trubisky, really liking this draft for the Bears so far. :bjpenn


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Super Bowl Champion PHILADELPHIA EAGLES*

Teams that had the best day 2 imo:

*Arizona Cardinals* - Great pick with Christian Kirk in the 2nd. The heir apparent to Larry Fitzgerald should learn a hell of a lot this year and grow with Rosen in the years to come. Solid pick with the center from Michigan as well. They need help everywhere on the line. Would be smart to address the defense tomorrow asap.

*Baltimore Ravens* - Tremendous value getting Orlando Brown and Mark Andrews in the 3rd. Ozzie is the man.

*Carolina Panthers* - Two quality picks to bolster the secondary, which imo was likely their biggest need.

*Chicago Bears* - James Daniels is an instant starter day 1 and Anthony Miller was an excellent pick. Should have an early impact as well because who the hell knows what Kevin White is gonna do.

*Cincinnati Bengals* - Not totally sold on the Bates pick because I don't think Safety is really a need for them, but the value with Hubbard and Jefferson is great. Their d-line is aging and Burfict is always suspended. 

*Denver Broncos* - Three quality picks at three positions of need. I love what Denver has done. Really think they have playoff potential right now.

*Jacksonville Jaguars* - DJ Chark and Ronnie Harrison? One hell of a combo.

*Philadelphia Eagles* - They made one selection, but they traded up to do it one spot ahead of the Cowboys and took a tight end... named Dallas. I love it :lol

*Tampa Bay Buccaneers* - I'm still baffled by them passing on Derwin... but the Ronald Jones picks and both corners in the 3rd make perfect sense.

*Washington Redskins* - We got a motherfucking 1st round talent at pick 59! I still can't get over it. Incredible trade back to acquire the 3rd round pick we lost in the Smith trade too. Don't know much about the lineman we took but he can either be kicked inside and play guard or if Nsekhe goes to guard then he can be a solid backup to both Williams and Moses coming off of injuries.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Super Bowl Champion PHILADELPHIA EAGLES*



Corey said:


> *Chicago Bears* - James Daniels is an instant starter day 1 and Anthony Miller was an excellent pick. Should have an early impact as well because *who the hell knows what Kevin White is gonna do.*


Probably get injured again. 

Unlike previous years though, he won't be relied on as a #1 or #2, so if he gets injured again, it won't hurt the team as bad because he's basically the #4 at best receiver right now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Still some quality talent left on the board for day 3. Skins are up early with the 9th pick of the 4th round. Here's who I wanna see them target tomorrow:

Tyrell Crosby - G (Oregon)
Anthony Averett - CB (Alabama) (This is who I really want. Would be icing on the cake to a really good draft thus far)
Shaquem Griffin - LB (Central Florida)
DaeSean Hamilton - WR (Penn State)

Players to keep an eye on for day 3:

Nyheim Hines - RB, NC State (This dude is small but so fucking explosive. Gonna provide a huge boost to someone's offense.)

Josh Sweat - DE, Florida State (If this is guy is healthy, watch out. Freak athlete)

Equanimeous St. Brown - WR, Notre Dame (6'5" and super athletic. Seeing him run reminds me of Kaepernick. )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy to see Shaquem Griffin taken by the Seahawks. Hope he makes it.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Evans, Landry....yeah I'll take that

Colts had so many picks....and yet we got our two.



Titanup


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The teams that had the best top-to-bottom drafts imo:

*Arizona Cardinals* - I'm not sure how any of the late round picks will turn out, but the top 3 selections are excellent. They traded up 5 spots to get the most pro ready QB in this year's class and only had to give up a 3rd and 5th round pick to do it. Christian Kirk is an excellent replacement for Larry Ftizgerald and Mason Cole has starting potential immediately. Can't fix all the holes in one draft but they did a good job with the first 3 rounds for sure.

*Baltimore Ravens* - Tremendous value and depth all across the board.

*Buffalo Bills* - Allen will need some work but has a high ceiling obviously. Edmunds is a stud. Phillips is a beast in the middle who will replace Kyle Williams after this season. Teller is a great value and fills a need. Great draft for these guys.

*Denver Broncos* - The offensive line still needs some help, but this is my favorite draft from any team hands down. The first 6 selections are all (Y)

*Jacksonville Jaguars* - Top 4 selections look excellent on paper. May take time to see the impact from Bryan, Chark, and Harrison because their positions are loaded, but after this season there's a few guys that are gonna have to end up being cap casualties and this class will be ready to step up in their place. Very smart draft from Caldwell and Coughlin.

*Tampa Bay Buccaneers* - Vea is a stud that completely revamps that d-line with Curry, McCoy, and JPP. Their sack numbers should go way up after having the fewest in the league last year. They got their starting RB in Jones and aggressively took back-to-back corners in the 2nd bolster their worst ranked pass defense. Tbh their three 2nd round selections look a lot better than than Indy's does, but we'll see what happens. Helped the o-line in the 4th too.

*Tennesse Titans* - They made literally 4 selections, but they got two immediate impact players on defense at positions of need. They're not a team that has a whole lot of holes and they look pretty strong on paper going into the season. 

*Washington Redskins* - We've been searching for a true nose tackle for years to stop the rush, so what do we do? Take two of them! Payne and Settle is a great combo and FUCK I still can't believe we got Guice in the 2nd! We may have reached a little bit for Apke but the selections in the 6th and 7th were great. If those guys make the team it'll really help with depth at positions where we lost quite a bit.

List of players who's 5th year options were DECLINED today, thus making them free agents after this season:

- Dante Fowler Jr. (I think 80% of teams would've picked this up but Jacksonville just can't afford that $14 million)
- Laken Tomlinson
- Stephone Anthony
- Danny Shelton, Phillip Dorsett, & Malcom Brown (Somehow New England has all 3 of these guys but only drafted 1.  Brown has been really productive so that one surprises me)
- Ereck Flowers lol)
- Kevin White (BUST)
- Breshad Perriman (BUST x2)
- Shane Ray (Somewhat surprising. What happened to him last year?)
- Cedric Ogbuehi
- Cameron Erving

Eagles signed Markus Wheaton to a 1 year deal. This could be absolutely nothing because that's all he's done the last 2 seasons (nothing) but if he turns back the clock to 2015 this could be a huge get.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No surprise White's option got declined. If he plays well this season, we bring him back on the cheap. If he sucks or gets injured again, we cut him and send him on his way.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Matt Ryan just got fucking PAID. :done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992136765690478593


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, Alvin Kamara is definitely going 1st overall in fantasy now. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993946675579256832


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to go Ingram. Contract year coming up and you get popped with a 4 game PED suspension. Oh well. He was coming off a pretty good year too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

- Bills released Richie Incognito from the Reserve/Retired list once he told the team he wanted to unretire and play elsewhere. They drafted his replacement anyway in Teller. After being released, he apparently got the cops called on him for throwing a dumbbell at a guy in the gym. :lmao If he does play again though, keep your eyes on Minnesota. Need help at guard and they're in win-now mode.

- Chargers injury bug fucking struck AGAIN. Hunter Henry tore his ACL, out for the season. That team can never catch a break.

- Eagles cut LB Mychal Kendricks after never finding a trade partner. Days afterwards, Paul Worrilow tore his ACL and he's out for the season. Maybe they give Kendricks a call and see if he wants to come back on a cheaper deal? :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Nashville got the draft!

That's going to be one heck of a party. 

Nashville is an awesome city. Looks like I'll be making the 45 minute drive for sure.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RIP Dwight Clark.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TKOK said:


> RIP Dwight Clark.


My mom and dad were at "The Catch" game. A dark day for Niners fans everywhere. Rest in Peace Dwight Clark...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tryna get that extra boost coming off the torn ACL, eh?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004781090970787840


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yet another suspension handed down. This guy is a stud when he's actually on the field. Shame he can't keep it together.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007713563060985857


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another one. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012396582925406209


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Dez Bryant and the Browns are discussing a 1 year deal. Uhhhh... sure. 

I'm convinced the Chargers are cursed. They can't even start a fucking season with everyone healthy. :lol First Hunter Henry and now this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022901012452061184


----------

